# [OFFICIAL]Athlon II X2 Regor Series OC Club



## 856Media

Added Loosenut.


----------



## MRHANDS

How about an unlocked Sempron? Max OC in sig.

Stable OC, vcore @ 1.45, OS is win7, cooling is xigamatek 1283









Stepping









NB @ 2400mhz 1.35v


----------



## jacqlittle

user: jacqlittle

processor: Athlon II x2 250

Mobo: M3A78-EM (BIOS Version 1902)

HSF: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

VCore: Auto in the BIOS=1.376V | Everest shows in the Overclock Section as default 1.35V and in the Sensor Section shows 1.38V | CPU-Z shows 1.376V too like the BIOS

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate RTM-7600.16385 x64

NB Core: Auto | Everest shows in the Overclock Secion 1.175V as default but it's not measurable

HTT: 240MHz

PCI-e: 100MHz

Multiplier: Auto (x15)

HT Link: 1600MHz (x8) -> final frequency: 1920MHz

NB Frequency: 2400 MHz (x10; BIOS don't let me change NB Multiplier)

RAM: HyperX DDR2 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 2.2-2.25V configured in the bios at 800MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0V -> final frequency: 960MHz

CPU Configuration: All disable but Cool 'n' Quiet Enabled and stable

Stressing Method: Prime95 x64 stable 12+ hours (idle 37-38ÂºC; full load mÃ¡x 52-53ÂºC)

Stepping: next time i'll clean termic paste i'll see...

Bye and thanks for opening this thread!


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
How about an unlocked Sempron? Max OC in sig.

Stable OC, vcore @ 1.45, OS is win7, cooling is xigamatek 1283









Stepping









NB @ 2400mhz 1.35v

Good Luck!!! I think that is too a "Regor" basically, so i think it could be considered too...


----------



## thlnk3r

MRHANDS, out of curiosity do you have a cpu-z validation link of your 3.6Ghz overclock? Great job by the way


----------



## 856Media

MRHANDS, please provide a CPU-Z Validation, and I will be MORE THEN HAPPY to list you.


----------



## 856Media

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
user: jacqlittle

processor: Athlon II x2 250

Mobo: M3A78-EM (BIOS Version 1902)

HSF: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

VCore: Auto in the BIOS=1.376V | Everest shows in the Overclock Section as default 1.35V and in the Sensor Section shows 1.38V | CPU-Z shows 1.376V too like the BIOS

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate RTM-7600.16385 x64

NB Core: Auto | Everest shows in the Overclock Secion 1.175V as default but it's not measurable

HTT: 240MHz

PCI-e: 100MHz

Multiplier: Auto (x15)

HT Link: 1600MHz (x8) -> final frequency: 1920MHz

NB Frequency: 2400 MHz (x10; BIOS don't let me change NB Multiplier)

RAM: HyperX DDR2 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 2.2-2.25V configured in the bios at 800MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0V -> final frequency: 960MHz

CPU Configuration: All disable but Cool 'n' Quiet Enabled and stable

Stressing Method: Prime95 x64 stable 12+ hours (idle 37-38ÂºC; full load mÃ¡x 52-53ÂºC)

Stepping: next time i'll clean termic paste i'll see...

Bye and thanks for opening this thread!

You should have e-mailed me all this to [email protected] but ok.


----------



## jacqlittle

Sorry, could you add my processor frequency: 3600MHz ??? *Edited: and correct the VCore to 1.376V not 1.367V, thanks...*

My english isn't very good and i didn't realize...


----------



## 856Media

Done.


----------



## Andrea87

signed.
I'll get my regor within a week, a 620 one. I'll take pics and anything good about. I'm planning at least to take it to a serious 3.4GHz.


----------



## jacqlittle

Your processor isn't the same family, the Athlon II x4 620 are "Propus" not "Regor", i think you're confussed...


----------



## MRHANDS

I've long lost the email containing the validation link.

How's this in conjuction with the 8 hour occt?


----------



## thlnk3r

MRHANDS, perhaps I'm completely confused here but is your processor unlocked? I couldn't find anything on the "440". There is a 435 but that is a tri-core









Nevertheless that is a great looking overclock!


----------



## MRHANDS

It's an unlocked sempron yeah. CPU-z reads it as a "440" and "4400e". The same way an unlocked callisto 550 reads as a "B50"


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
It's an unlocked sempron yeah. CPU-z reads it as a "440" and "4400e". The same way an unlocked callisto 550 reads as a "B50"

MRHANDS, ahh ok I had a feeling it was unlocked









Great job!


----------



## 856Media

MRHANDS, e-mail your specs to [email protected] .


----------



## 856Media

added peschool.

Switched to Google Doc Format.


----------



## Platinum

*USERNAME:* Platinum
*STEPPING:* BL-C2
*REFERENCE MULTIPLIER:* 15x
*V-CORE:* 1.4V
*CPU / NORTH BRIDGE VOLTAGE:* Stock
*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
*COOLING UNIT:* Scythe Mugen 2
*OS:* Windows XP Professional SP3 x32
*STABLE:* Yes
*STRESSING METHOD:* 17Hrs Prime95 Blend, 5 Hrs OCCT Large
*VALIDATION:* 

Edit: I can probably go a little higher, will update very soon after LinX


----------



## 856Media

Updated.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
*USERNAME:* Platinum
*STEPPING:* BL-C2
*REFERENCE MULTIPLIER:* 15x
*V-CORE:* 1.4V
*CPU / NORTH BRIDGE VOLTAGE:* Stock
*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
*COOLING UNIT:* Scythe Mugen 2
*OS:* Windows XP Professional SP3 x32
*STABLE:* Yes
*STRESSING METHOD:* 17Hrs Prime95 Blend, 5 Hrs OCCT Large
*VALIDATION:* 

Edit: I can probably go a little higher, will update very soon after LinX

Good job, and good processor!!! I think your HT Link is too high, but if it's stable nothing more to say... Mine is at 1600MHz HT Link in bios, and after OC goes to 1920MHz (HTT=240MHz), and NB Multiplier can't change and it's at x10, giving a final frequency of 2400MHz, i'll probe leaving HT Link in AUTO in the bios if it's stable too with stock voltages...

Greetings!

P.D.: a question please, your memory timmings are default 8-8-8-21 or for OC you relaxed them?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Good job, and good processor!!! I think your HT Link is too high, but if it's stable nothing more to say... Mine is at 1600MHz HT Link in bios, and after OC goes to 1920MHz (HTT=240MHz), and NB Multiplier can't change and it's at x10, giving a final frequency of 2400MHz, i'll probe leaving HT Link in AUTO in the bios if it's stable too with stock voltages...

Greetings!

P.D.: a question please, your memory timmings are default 8-8-8-21 or for OC you relaxed them?


Thanks.







. I'll try to turn down the NB/HT whenever I get back home today. The memory defaults are at 8-8-8-21, however; I had the multiplier at x4.33 before overclocking. After the bump on the bus speed it matched the specs within 1 MHz. I didn't need to test whether the RAM was stable or not due to this reason.


----------



## thlnk3r

Platinum, great job on the overclock. Gotta love the 1.392 voltage. What did you settle with in terms of NB Frequency? You'd probably see more of a performance difference with an increase in NB Frequency and tighter timings versus overclocking your HT Link Speed.

Good luck


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Platinum, great job on the overclock. Gotta love the 1.392 voltage. What did you settle with in terms of NB Frequency? You'd probably see more of a performance difference with an increase in NB Frequency and tighter timings versus overclocking your HT Link Speed.

Good luck










Thank you.







The NB and HT are settled at 2.0GHz at the moment. Their multiplier is 8x. Another 8 hours of Prime95 Blend has been done, hopefully I can still go a little bit higher.


----------



## MiataMike

Username: MiataMike
Bus Speed: 240MHz
Frequency: 3.6GHz
Stepping: BL-C2
Reference Multiplier: 15x
V-Core: 1.425V
CPU Voltage: Stock
NB Voltage: 1.5V
Mobo: ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
OS: W7 Professional
Stable: Yep!
Stressing Method: 15+ hours of Prime95 with 0 errors.
Proof: http://twitpic.com/lxgrw/full


----------



## akenku

* USERNAME akenku
* STEPPING BL-C2
* BUS SPEED 260
* FREQUENCY 3900mhz
* REFERENCE MULTIPLIER x15
* V-CORE 1.52
* CPU / NORTH BRIDGE VOLTAGE 1.33
* MOTHERBOARD m4a79 deluxe
* COOLING UNIT air cooling
* OS windows vista ultimate 64bits
* STABLE yes
* STRESSING METHOD 1hour orthos n prime95

this chip is great!!! sorry cant speak english


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiataMike*


Username: MiataMike
Bus Speed: 240MHz
Frequency: 3.6GHz
Stepping: BL-C2
Reference Multiplier: 15x
V-Core: 1.425V
CPU Voltage: Stock
NB Voltage: 1.5V
Mobo: ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
OS: W7 Professional
Stable: Yep!
Stressing Method: 15+ hours of Prime95 with 0 errors.
Proof: http://twitpic.com/lxgrw/full


I think you could down your NB Voltage, and the HT Link too (change the multiplier for HT Link to x8 or x9 -1600 or 1800MHz in the BIOS) i do the same frequency with NB stock voltage, and the VCore stock too (with my mobo is 1.376V), and stable 12+ hours with prime95, and my mobo isn't very good for OC...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


I think you could down your NB Voltage, and the HT Link too (change the multiplier for HT Link to x8 or x9 -1600 or 1800MHz in the BIOS) i do the same frequency with NB stock voltage, and the VCore stock too (with my mobo is 1.376V), and stable 12+ hours with prime95, and my mobo isn't very good for OC...


Jacqlittle, good suggestion however MiataMike will need some "NB" voltage if he's overclocking the HT Clock speed. I do agree though, 1.5volts is a tad high.

MiataMike, how far were you able to take the HT Clock speed before having to modify the "NB" voltage?

Good luck


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Jacqlittle, good suggestion however MiataMike will need some "NB" voltage if he's overclocking the HT Clock speed. I do agree though, 1.5volts is a tad high.

MiataMike, how far were you able to take the HT Clock speed before having to modify the "NB" voltage?

Good luck










But overclocking HT Link doesn't give more performance, isn't it??? Other think is overclocking the NB Frequency, that gives more performance, and many mobo's like mine, can't modify the multiplier for the NB and only the HT Link multiplier, but i think HT Link too high doesn't give more performance, if i am confussed, please say me something...

Sorry for my poor english, i'm from Spain and my english isn't very good...

Bye!


----------



## el gappo

funny this just got bumped im bidding on a 620 right now lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
But overclocking HT Link doesn't give more performance, isn't it??? Other think is overclocking the NB Frequency, that gives more performance, and many mobo's like mine, can't modify the multiplier for the NB and only the HT Link multiplier, but i think HT Link too high doesn't give more performance, if i am confussed, please say me something...

Sorry for my poor english, i'm from Spain and my english isn't very good...

Jacqlittle, your English is perfectly fine actually.

His "bus speed" is the HT Clock speed, not the HT Link speed (Hypertransport). I'm assuming he's increasing the HT Clock speed to aid in his processor overclock.

Hope that helps


----------



## 856Media

List Updated.


----------



## Scrypt3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


funny this just got bumped im bidding on a 620 right now lol


Noooo! get a 630! higher multi for OCing


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrypt3r*


Noooo! get a 630! higher multi for OCing










yeah none in stock atm and this chip i have now has a 12 multi so im used to it lol 
if i get outbid ill be getting a 965 anyway


----------



## MiataMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


I think you could down your NB Voltage, and the HT Link too (change the multiplier for HT Link to x8 or x9 -1600 or 1800MHz in the BIOS) i do the same frequency with NB stock voltage, and the VCore stock too (with my mobo is 1.376V), and stable 12+ hours with prime95, and my mobo isn't very good for OC...


The only reason I messed with NB voltage was because I was having stability issues previously with overclocked RAM and read that suggestion on Corsair's forums. After I brought the RAM frequency back to 800 (spec), everything was fine. I could probably bring back the voltage back to stock but just haven't bothered. It's only .05 volts up from stock anyway.


----------



## MiataMike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


MiataMike, how far were you able to take the HT Clock speed before having to modify the "NB" voltage?


250x15 wouldn't boot. I would have to hit the reset switch, and then would be met with "Overclocking has failed. Adjust settings." on the POST screen.

250x14 for a 3.5GHz worked iirc, and so did 250x13, but I got errors in Prime95 due to RAM overclocked past spec.

I'm not interested in overclocking any further anyway. 3.6GHz is stable for 24/7 usage and that's all I could ask for. No overclocking is gonna amount to a quadcore CPU, and as soon 940s hit around $100, I'll think about upgrading. Hell, by that point, AMD's probably gonna have a new batch of CPUs out.


----------



## MiataMike

Whoops, don't know where I got 1.5V for the NB! Haha, it's only at 1.12V, which I raised from 1.10V originally. Hell, my board's settings only go to 1.4V max!

My HT Link speed is at 2.0GHz. Should it be set lower? Higher? What difference will it make? Also, my PCI-E frequency is at 100. Is there any reason to touch this?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiataMike*


I could probably bring back the voltage back to stock but just haven't bothered. It's only .05 volts up from stock anyway.


MiataMike, it's worth looking into. It may lower your memory temps a tad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiataMike*


My HT Link speed is at 2.0GHz. Should it be set lower? Higher? What difference will it make? Also, my PCI-E frequency is at 100. Is there any reason to touch this?


The current HT Link speed is fine. Factory is 2Ghz so I don't see any reason to adjust it. You would probably see a difference if you overclocked the NB Frequency. Try also adjusting your memory sub-timings. You may notice a difference with lower CAS (ie. 6) and high NB Frequency.

For the PCI-E frequency I'd suggest leaving it at 100Mhz. In the past some users found that overclocking the PCI-E frequency (1-5Mhz) yielded better overclocking with the processor but that wasn't always the case. If anything, raising it can actually damage your hardware (from what I heard).

Good luck


----------



## MiataMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Try also adjusting your memory sub-timings. You may notice a difference with lower CAS (ie. 6) and high NB Frequency.

I don't follow. My CAS is at 4 already.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiataMike* 
I don't follow. My CAS is at 4 already.









MiataMike, my apologize. I thought you were running DDR3. In any case, you would still benefit more by overclocking the NB Frequency than the HT Link speed (Hypertransport).

Sorry for the confusion.

Good luck


----------



## weaselciuy

I got my athlon II 240 to this with a Schyte Big Shuriken and MX-2 Thermal Paste.

Is HT Link to low (1100)

Here:
CPU-z validator: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=781328

and atachment.

I know the CPU can OC even more especially with this cooler. But i like to keep it somewhat cool, now it idles at around 28-32C and Full its around 38C .

Problem is with the RAM wich are stock at 666Mhz and my HT Link.


----------



## RawZ

Getting a Athlon II X3 435 TOMORROW.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weaselciuy* 
I got my athlon II 240 to this with a Schyte Big Shuriken and MX-2 Thermal Paste.

Is HT Link to low (1100)

Here:
CPU-z validator: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=781328

and atachment.

I know the CPU can OC even more especially with this cooler. But i like to keep it somewhat cool, now it idles at around 28-32C and Full its around 38C .

Problem is with the RAM wich are stock at 666Mhz and my HT Link.

Set your RAM at 533MHz in the BIOS, and try higher HTT (i think 240-250 is possible with VCore stock, and with HTT at 250MHz your RAM goes from 533MHz to 667MHz exactly) until you see it's stable. Remember to down your HT Link too, from 1000MHz (x5) to 800MHz (x4) to stay at 1000MHz if you could up your HTT to 250MHz... If it's not stable, you could up your VCore a little bit and/or your NB Voltage too, but not too much, only the minimun for stabilize...

Bye!


----------



## thlnk3r

Jacqlittle, good point. If he's running DDR2-677 memory then he should try setting it stock (333Mhz). He's currently at 381Mhz which is about a 50Mhz overclock over stock. That may be causing some stability issues with his processor OC


----------



## Loosenut

I have a question myself about my HT, when I am overclocked to 3.4 GHz my HT is at 2400 now is this too high? I dont experience any stability issues. And I had downclocked my memory to ddr-667 when I set my reference clock to 245. I run all my voltages stock because if I adjust them then where it says ***System Voltage Optimized** changes to ***System Voltage Not Optimized*** and it will stay like that no matter how I adjust my voltages. now with that being said, I did not experience any problems running my setup with custom voltages but I changed back out of fear of frying something critical.


----------



## MRHANDS

I felt the need to dust off my little sempy and oc it a bit. I hit 300mhz! I had to drop half a multiplier but I did it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=783655


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*


I felt the need to dust off my little sempy and oc it a bit. I hit 300mhz! I had to drop half a multiplier but I did it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=783655


How are you temperatures looking?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I have a question myself about my HT, when I am overclocked to 3.4 GHz my HT is at 2400 now is this too high? I dont experience any stability issues. And I had downclocked my memory to ddr-667 when I set my reference clock to 245. I run all my voltages stock because if I adjust them then where it says ***System Voltage Optimized** changes to ***System Voltage Not Optimized*** and it will stay like that no matter how I adjust my voltages. now with that being said, I did not experience any problems running my setup with custom voltages but I changed back out of fear of frying something critical.


Loosenut, a Hypertransport speed of 2400 is pretty high. The benefits from overclocking your HT Link speed are negligible and probably not required. I would back down the multiplier and bring the speed back to stock. If anything you should be overclocking the NB Frequency instead









In regards to the voltage question, as long as you have proper cooling on your components and the temperatures aren't too high then you should be fine. Nothing will physically be "fried" so wouldn't worry about that. What voltages are you changing?

Good luck


----------



## Loosenut

I had manually adjust my cpu voltage to 1.375v


----------



## badave

This is what i have. No clue how to overclock am3 other than fsb.Attachment 126864


----------



## MiataMike

My HT Link's at 2400MHz, as well. Rock solid stability over here. NB Frequency's at 2400MHz for that matter, too.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
I had manually adjust my cpu voltage to 1.375v

Loosenut, 1.375 Vcore is completely fine and safe. Try not to exceed 1.55volts if you're on air.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badave* 
This is what i have. No clue how to overclock am3 other than fsb.

Badave, looks great buddy









Some AM3 processors have a unlocked multiplier (Black Edition) so that would be another way to raise the clock speed. Make sure when increasing the HT Clock speed that you also pay attention to your HT Link speed, NB Frequency and memory frequency. For the HT Link speed and NB Frequency those can easily be adjusted by lowering the multiplier. For the memory frequency you can simply drop the memory divider. I suggest doing this for the memory first so that it doesn't interfere with your processor overclock. Overclocking the memory can sometimes lead to stability issues (same for the HT Link speed and NB Frequency). Those speeds are all tied in with the reference clock speed (HT Clock ie. 243Mhz).

Hope that helps


----------



## weaselciuy

I found this combination to be the best for my AMD Athlon II 240 .

Good memory response and a great CPU







.
gl


----------



## ArthurDent

Hi,

AMD Athlon X2 250
M4N78 Pro
(4) KHX8500D2K2/2G ddr2-1066 (5-5-15-2.2V) (4GB TTL)
XFX GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB
Various Seagate Baracudas (160GB/250GB/1TB)
3527Ghz
15X
251Mhz - 2519 fsb
HT 2000
Dram 504Mhz *2T = 1008
5-5-7-18-24-2T, 2.2V (all from bios auto)
cpu 1.344V
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=785863


----------



## MiataMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArthurDent* 
Hi,

AMD Athlon X2 250
M4N78 Pro
(4) KHX8500D2K2/2G ddr2-1066 (5-5-15-2.2V) (4GB TTL)
XFX GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB
Various Seagate Baracudas (160GB/250GB/1TB)
3527Ghz
15X
251Mhz - 2519 fsb
HT 2000
Dram 504Mhz *2T = 1008
5-5-7-18-24-2T, 2.2V (all from bios auto)
cpu 1.344V
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=785863

I assume you meant 14x multiplier given your resulting overclock. I would drop the bus speed a little and up the multiplier for a slightly higher overclock. For reference, my combo is 240x15. Alternately, you can play with voltage a little and get the multiplier up with a 250 bus speed for ~3.7GHz.


----------



## ArthurDent

Yep 14x250.

I also noticed that this cpu dosn't like to go above 3.6-3.7. It doesn't get hot it just won't finish booting even in safe mode(without all the drivers)

I actually had some stability with:
12.5 X 295 (yeah i know)=3.68mhz cpu.
I even got the fsb to run at 2950 w/ cpu at 1.36, cpu/nb at 1.42v.
I think the memory was at 950.
the weirdest thing was that nothing got above 40C.
I tested by processing 1000+ frames(30 secs) of avi video to divx with Virtualdub.
Got around 17-18 fps.
It took about 5 secs to get from end of post display to login.
(2 windows scrolls)

I went on to try other things & couldn't get it to run those settings again.I saved them in bios under 295 working so i wouldn't forget which place i saved it to. I think i'll clear the mem & try loading the settings in again clean.


----------



## MiataMike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArthurDent* 
Yep 14x250.

I also noticed that this cpu dosn't like to go above 3.6-3.7. It doesn't get hot it just won't finish booting even in safe mode(without all the drivers)

The guys at Overclock 3D managed 3.9 max stably, albeit on an aftermarket cooler.

http://www.overclock(3d).net/reviews...essor_review/1 (take out parentheses)

I really doubt there's a world of difference between 3.9 and 3.6GHz aside from increased power consumption, anyway. Plus they really had to stretch their memory timings.


----------



## TheGiraffer

Just emailed my info to be in the club! First post, by the way. Here is my info, if anyone has anything to say about it, let me know. I just built my first pc, and I wanna know as much as I can!

Stepping: N/A
Reference Multiplier: *15
V-Core: 1.475
CPU / Northbridge Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H
Cooling Unit: Stock
OS: Windows 7 Enterprise x64
Stable?: Yes
Stressing Method: 6 hours Prime95 x64


----------



## ArthurDent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiataMike* 
The guys at Overclock 3D managed 3.9 max stably, albeit on an aftermarket cooler.

http://www.overclock(3d).net/reviews...essor_review/1 (take out parentheses)

I really doubt there's a world of difference between 3.9 and 3.6GHz aside from increased power consumption, anyway. Plus they really had to stretch their memory timings.

I found these cpu-z validation pages in my history.
This is for the 295 x 12.5 settings.

I also have a 264 x 12.5:


By the way, my cpu cooler is the stock cooler for the Athlon X2 6400 I had that a certain OCZ PSU fried. It's actually a better cooler than the one that came with the 250. I replaced the stock chipset cooler (heat spreader) with a Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II North-Chipset Cooler. And I have (6) 120 fans on the case.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGiraffer* 
Just emailed my info to be in the club! First post, by the way. Here is my info, if anyone has anything to say about it, let me know. I just built my first pc, and I wanna know as much as I can!

Stepping: N/A
Reference Multiplier: *15
V-Core: 1.475
CPU / Northbridge Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H
Cooling Unit: Stock
OS: Windows 7 Enterprise x64
Stable?: Yes
Stressing Method: 6 hours Prime95 x64

TheGiraffer, welcome to Overclock.net









What reference clock speed (HT Clock) are you currently running? Your above post doesn't state your overclock so I wasn't sure.

ArthurDent, since the 250 has a 15x multiplier you could probably use that as an advantage instead of raising the HT Clock speed. You may eventually start to run into stability issues with your chipset if the speed is too high.

Good luck guys!


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
ArthurDent, since the 250 has a 15x multiplier you could probably use that as an advantage instead of raising the HT Clock speed.

My mobo isn't very good for OC and can't set much more than about 240MHz for HTT (FSB), because that and the insignificant difference in prices between Athlon II X2 240-245-250 (my 250 costs me only 4â‚¬ more than the 245), so i bought the 250 just for the higher multiplier, i was sure that minimum i could get from 3300MHz (220x15) to 3600MHz (240x15) with my processor, RAM and mobo, and so it was...

The limit for overclocking too much my processor is that my mobo couldn't down the multiplier for NB, and it goes x10 (overclocked to 3600MHz the NB Frequency is at 2400MHz, less or more the maximum recommended), fortunately i could down multiplier for HT Link, so i don't go under 2000MHz for HT Link overclocking my regor, i setted at 1600MHz in the bios (x8), maybe at 1800MHz (x9) it could be stable too, but with SuperPi perform best HT Link at 1920MHz than 2160MHz. If i could change the multiplier for the NB maybe i could overclock my processor up to 3700-3900MHz, but with this limitation i couldn't go my NB Frequency above 2400MHz don't matter if i up VCore, NB core, etc... but well, to 3600MHz frequency for the processor and 960MHz for the RAM it performs very, very well...

Sorry for my bad english, bye!


----------



## paddy510

g'day guys
Got a 240 the other week so thought id sign up and add it in here, reading on here was part why i got one.
was going to get a 6000 or 7750 a few months back but thought id hold off for a while and am glad i did.
the Regor seems a fair improvement over the older X2s.



at 3.4GHz it failed 4secs into OCCT but windows would still load at 3.5GHz so should go a fair bit higher if i could up the volts.
This Mobo only has options to change bus speed and ram volts in the bios though. 
temps stay pretty cool with the stock HSF when the room temps arent too high,
probably wont cut it come summertime though as it gets pretty hot down here


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paddy510*


g'day guys
Got a 240 the other week so thought id sign up and add it in here, reading on here was part why i got one.
was going to get a 6000 or 7750 a few months back but thought id hold off for a while and am glad i did.
the Regor seems a fair improvement over the older X2s.



at 3.4GHz it failed 4secs into OCCT but windows would still load at 3.5GHz so should go a fair bit higher if i could up the volts.
This Mobo only has options to change bus speed and ram volts in the bios though. 
temps stay pretty cool with the stock HSF when the room temps arent too high,
probably wont cut it come summertime though as it gets pretty hot down here










By the looks of the cpuz, you're overclocking your memory too. Which often causes instability. Go into your bios and set your ram speed to 3.33x or 667 and try your stress test again.


----------



## paddy510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*


By the looks of the cpuz, you're overclocking your memory too. Which often causes instability. Go into your bios and set your ram speed to 3.33x or 667 and try your stress test again.


yea the rams at 472 but its good corsair c4 stuff though. in all reviews i saw of it its made it well past this speed at the c4 rating, mines only running at c5 so should do it easily. i bought it for this reason as i figured i probably wouldnt get the option to change the speed with the cheap mobo.


----------



## Loosenut

I started on an ECS mobo as well, I dont care for the layout of the bios.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paddy510*


yea the rams at 472 but its good corsair c4 stuff though. in all reviews i saw of it its made it well past this speed at the c4 rating, mines only running at c5 so should do it easily. i bought it for this reason as i figured i probably wouldnt get the option to change the speed with the cheap mobo.


Paddy510, for _testing purposes_ (as MRHANDS mentioned) try dropping the memory frequency a tad just to see if that helps with stability. Kind of a shame though that your motherboard does not have an area where you can change the cpu voltage.

Good luck


----------



## ArthurDent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


TheGiraffer, welcome to Overclock.net









ArthurDent, since the 250 has a 15x multiplier you could probably use that as an advantage instead of raising the HT Clock speed. You may eventually start to run into stability issues with your chipset if the speed is too high.

Good luck guys!


There's two reasons i got to these settings; max the dram speed, & the cpu has never completed booting (even safe mode) above 3.7 
(266-7) * (13-13.5) is the other (more stable ) sweet spot since the cpu can set to around 3.5 ghz, mem ends up being just under 1066, & i can still push the fsb.

The other thing I've figured out is that the Asus M4N78 pro BIOS will remember the multiplier even when I go back to all auto. This makes it possible to then boot into windows and have the Asus AI Suite utils push the boundaries or not without rebooting & changing the bios settings.

I was able to get the 295 fsb(showing 293.xx on cpu-z) by:
1. setting the bios settings.
2. reboot back into the bios
3. hit the power button (while in bios) to reboot again
4. let windows attempt load.

My theory is that the 1st boot sets sets the values I entered, & the second boot recalculates the auto values based on the running entered values. It does seem to pause a few seconds longer than usual. I will try this a few times to see if I can reproduce. I found this last night , completely by accident, while i was trying to boot into a hard-coded 12.5 * 295 as I had a week or so before.

(insert blah-blah-blah here)


----------



## ArthurDent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiataMike* 
The guys at Overclock 3D managed 3.9 max stably, albeit on an aftermarket cooler.

...

I've looked into coolers & the Ultra ChillTec Thermal Electric CPU Cooler looks like a nice cooler. If i went with the v10(monster!), there wouldn't be any room for the chipset cooler (or to crawl inside)


----------



## badave

Okay this was just to see if it would load windows. I did run super pi 1m. 

will have to try an see if its stable when i have the time.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArthurDent*


There's two reasons i got to these settings; max the dram speed,


ArthurDent, the memory frequency can still run at stock if you play with the multiplier...or are you trying to overclock the memory? Sorry I think I misunderstood you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badave*


Okay this was just to see if it would load windows. I did run super pi 1m. 

will have to try an see if its stable when i have the time.


Badave, great job man









SuperPI 1M is somewhat of a good sign of stability. Hopefully you get positive results later on. That is a awesome OC!

Good luck


----------



## paddy510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Paddy510, for _testing purposes_ (as MRHANDS mentioned) try dropping the memory frequency a tad just to see if that helps with stability. Kind of a shame though that your motherboard does not have an area where you can change the cpu voltage.

Good luck










 Unfortunately i can only change bus speed and ram volts, there is an option for the HT multi but it doesnt seem to do anything, on auto the ht link is 1000 and regardless of what i set it to it always shows as having a 5x multi. a few more of the basic options would have been nice but i wasn't really expecting any more options than it has.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paddy510* 
Unfortunately i can only change bus speed and ram volts, there is an option for the HT multi but it doesnt seem to do anything, on auto the ht link is 1000 and regardless of what i set it to it always shows as having a 5x multi. a few more of the basic options would have been nice but i wasn't really expecting any more options than it has.

Paddy510, I downloaded the manual for your board to see if there was any options that may be helpful and boy there is absolutely nothing other than what you stated above. Kind of a bummer. Have you tried an updated bios to see if any new options were made available?

Good luck


----------



## TheGiraffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


TheGiraffer, welcome to Overclock.net









What reference clock speed (HT Clock) are you currently running? Your above post doesn't state your overclock so I wasn't sure.

ArthurDent, since the 250 has a 15x multiplier you could probably use that as an advantage instead of raising the HT Clock speed. You may eventually start to run into stability issues with your chipset if the speed is too high.

Good luck guys!


Now that I look at it, that would've been helpful!







My HT clock is 2270Mhz, bringing the CPU Clock Ratio to 3405Mhz

Also, I put the voltage to stock, and it seems to be stable, I'm about to run a Prime95 test to check


----------



## scaz

I noticed with my board I had to turn down the north core frequency to get stable above 3.0 ghz with my 620. I am now slowly trying to push my way to over 3 ghz.


----------



## weaselciuy

wich one to keep ? stock 2.8Ghz ,i got corsair 667mhz memory, and i`m looking for the best memory/cpu performance OC,what i mean is i want good mem readings/writings .

tested these speeds 15min each only for stability so not very sure. No Voltaje tampering.


----------



## ArthurDent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


ArthurDent, the memory frequency can still run at stock if you play with the multiplier...or are you trying to overclock the memory? Sorry I think I misunderstood you.
...


I backed off the FSB to 290 x 12.5 and gained good stability. 
Can still only run the cpu at 3.5-3.6Ghz.

Has anybody tried the 'power button' steps yet? (Asus M4N78 Pro mb)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weaselciuy*


wich one to keep ? stock 2.8Ghz ,i got corsair 667mhz memory, and i`m looking for the best memory/cpu performance OC,what i mean is i want good mem readings/writings .

tested these speeds 15min each only for stability so not very sure. No Voltaje tampering.


Weaselciuy, I'd probably stick with the 3.5Ghz overclock. Cpu speed is king and in my opinion should always be considered first before the memory. Try also increasing your NB Frequency. That should give you a nice bump in terms of memory read speed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArthurDent*


I backed off the FSB to 290 x 12.5 and gained good stability. 
Can still only run the cpu at 3.5-3.6Ghz.

Has anybody tried the 'power button' steps yet? (Asus M4N78 Pro mb)


ArthurDent, I remember asking you this but how far were you able to get with keeping the multiplier at 15x? The 290 HT Clock speed may be holding you back. That is pretty high though









In regards to the "power button steps", what exactly are you referring to?

Good luck


----------



## weaselciuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Weaselciuy, I'd probably stick with the 3.5Ghz overclock. Cpu speed is king and in my opinion should always be considered first before the memory. Try also increasing your NB Frequency. That should give you a nice bump in terms of memory read speed.


thanks, i`ll try that with a night stability test and a few games tomorrow. Hope it works

gl


----------



## silentphantom250

First time overclocker here and first time user to this forum. I don't know how to start really so I'll just post my info:

AMD Athlon II X2 Regor 245
Reference Multiplier: 14.5
V-Core: 1.400 (+.05, stock being 1.35)
CPU / Northbridge Voltage: 1.275 (+.10, stock being 1.175)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
Cooling Unit: Stock
OS: Windows XP Pro 32-bit
Stable?: Yes
Stressing Method: 6 hours Prime95 32-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=798190

Right now I have my HT clock set to 240 which gives me a cpu clock of 3480Mhz at 1.4 volts. The NB and HT link are both set to a x10 multi giving it a clock of 2400Mhz. I left the NB voltage at stock (1.1v?) because I'm not sure if raising it will do anything as I've read that increasing the CPU VID voltage (which I'm guessing is the same as the HT link voltage) results in better stability. I have the HT link voltage set to 1.275 right now.

I've been trying to push my HT clock up to 250 (CPU speed of 3625Mhz) while keeping the HT link and the NB at their x10 multiplier but I keep getting errors in prime95 after about five minutes. I've even tried pushing the cpu voltage up to 1.425 (I've seen specs online say that this is the max, I'm afraid to push it higher) and it didn't help. I then pushed the HT link voltage up to 1.35 and still didn't get stability. Any one have any suggestions on what to do to push my system just a bit further? Do I need to raise the HT link voltage some more? CPU voltage? Should I instead change the HT link speed downwards a bit as I have been reading throughout this thread? What about the NB voltage? Should I even touch it? Does changing the SB voltage do anything? Any help would be appreciated.

Before I did any cpu overclocking I made sure that my ram was stable first. I have two sticks of 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz ram. When I tried overclocking it I first set the HT clock to 240 with a ram multiplier of 6.66, effectively giving me a ram speed of 1599mhz. Memtest passed of course. I then set the HT clock to 245, my ram at 1632mhz. Memtest failed within five minutes with 67 errors.

I was bored at this point so I thought what the hell, I'll put the HT clock at 250 and see what I get, probably a lot of errors. Memtest passed more than seven times with the ram at 1666Mhz. Huh? I went back into my bios and looked through the settings, then I figured it out. When I overclocked my ram I thought it best to keep the HT link, NB, and cpu speed as close to stock as possible, so that I would rule out all possibilities that they would cause errors in memtest. With my HT clock speed at 245 I kept the NB and HT link multiplier at x8, with a speed of 1960Mhz, because it kept the speed as close to 2000Mhz as possible. When the HT clock was set at 250 it changed the NB and HT link speed up to 2000Mhz. So I dropped the clock speed back to 245 and upped the multiplier to x9, giving me a NB and HT link speed of 2205Mhz. My ram passed at this point. From what I can tell my motherboard doesn't like going below 2000Mhz very much, even just by 40Mhz. At least I know the problem isn't my ram now.


----------



## jacqlittle

Well, now i'm overclocking my Athlon II X2 250 again, but giving it more voltage (before it was at stock voltages at 3.6GHz, now i'm probing at 3.75GHz) and by the moment it seems to be stable with Prime95, if it's 100% stable 24/7 i will send an email to 856Media to update my values at the first page table. My actual settings are:
-HTT: 250MHz
-PCI-e: 100MHz
-VCore: 1.52V (+0.150mV in the BIOS, the max value i could give it)
-Multiplier: Auto (x15)
-HT Link: 1600MHz --> final frequency: 2000MHz
-NB Frequency: 2000MHz (in my BIOS i could not change the multiplier for NB) --> final frequency: 2600MHz
-NB & Chipset voltages: Auto
-RAM: 800MHz | CAS: Auto | VDimm: 2.0V -> final frequency: 1000MHz 5-5-5-18-24 (RAM is DDR2 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 2.2-2.25V)
-All settings into the BIOS/CPU configuration Disabled (C&Q, Microcode Updation, C1E, Prefetching, etc...)
-Max temps: CPU: 62ÂºC | Cores: 48ÂºC | MB: 37ÂºC

Performance with these settings are better than at 3.6GHz, but temps are certainly higher too (about 4-5ÂºC more than at 3.6GHz), maybe if it's 100% stable i'll only use at 3.75GHz for heavily process like video edition/converting, but i'll use normally at 3.6GHz with C&Q enabled wich gives best temps, and for general purposes is more than enough...

Sorry if my english isn't very good and i wrote any mistache...









Bye!


----------



## ArthurDent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


ArthurDent, I remember asking you this but how far were you able to get with keeping the multiplier at 15x? The 290 HT Clock speed may be holding you back. That is pretty high though










Haven't tried pin-pointing where that is. I've been trying to find 'sweet spots'.
I can make that my next one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


In regards to the "power button steps", what exactly are you referring to?
...



The other thing I've figured out is that the Asus M4N78 pro BIOS will remember the multiplier even when I go back to all auto. This makes it possible to then boot into windows and have the Asus AI Suite utils push the boundaries or not without rebooting & changing the bios settings.

I was able to get the 295 fsb(showing 293.xx on cpu-z) by:
1. Reset bios to factory default, reboot.
2. Set the bios settings. Hit F10 to save.
3. Get back into the bios
4. Hit the power button (as soon as the bios screen appears) to reboot again. This seems to do a reset of some sort.
5. Let windows attempt load.

My theory is that the 1st boot sets sets the values I entered, & the second (power button) boot recalculates the auto values based on the running entered values. It does seem to pause a few seconds longer than usual. ... I found this ... completely by accident, while ... trying to boot into a hard-coded 12.5 * 295 as I had ... before.
...
(original post)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silentphantom250*


Any one have any suggestions on what to do to push my system just a bit further?


Silentphantom250, welcome to Overclock.net









For your HT Link speed (2400Mhz) you really do not need it that high. The benefits of increasing that speed are negligible and in my opinion are not worth it. You'll see more of a performance increase by raising the NB Frequency and running tighter memory timings. If I understand this correctly your NB Freq is also at 2400Mhz? If that is the case try bumping the CPU-NB voltage up to 1.3volts. Anything over 2400Mhz NB Freq and I would recommend bumping it +.100 from stock (1.175v).

Hopefully a few others chime in soon with some suggestions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Well, now i'm overclocking my Athlon II X2 250 again, but giving it more voltage (before it was at stock voltages at 3.6GHz, now i'm probing at 3.75GHz) and by the moment it seems to be stable with Prime95, if it's 100% stable 24/7


Jacqlittle, nicely done! CPU load temperatures seem kind of high. Is your case getting plenty of airflow inside?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArthurDent*


The other thing I've figured out is that the Asus M4N78 pro BIOS will remember the multiplier even when I go back to all auto. This makes it possible to then boot into windows and have the Asus AI Suite utils push the boundaries or not without rebooting & changing the bios settings.


ArthurDent, very interesting fix with the power button









Good luck guys


----------



## mypcisugly

badave looks goods so far can you up the nb more to 2300-2600


----------



## e6800xe

hopefully my sig is up to date
12hour blend p95 + 15run ibt max win 7 64 pro
wcing only got me 100mhz on the nb lol


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Jacqlittle, nicely done! CPU load temperatures seem kind of high. Is your case getting plenty of airflow inside?


Sorry i don't understand you very well...

My case is NZXT Beta and i replace the 120mm 1600rpm original fan fron the front of the case by a Tacens Aura 120mm, wich is more silent but maybe doesn't refrigerate as well as the original 1600rpm fan included with the case, and i add too a Tacens Aura 120mm at the rear of the case. My HSF is a simple Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro, which isn't a great cooler but by the price and for this processor it's well, i think...

The case is into a desktop type furniture, and the place it is isn't the best for to be well ventilated, but i don't have other place too... 62ÂºC i think is maybe a little hot, but not too much, isn't it?

Sorry for my english, i know it isn't very good...

Bye!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


The case is into a desktop type furniture, and the place it is isn't the best for to be well ventilated, but i don't have other place too... 62ÂºC i think is maybe a little hot, but not too much, isn't it?

Sorry for my english, i know it isn't very good...


Jacqlittle, no problem your English is perfectly fine. Those load temperatures seem just a little high. The poor ventilation at the rear of the PC may be the result of the high temperatures during load. Is there area where you can place the machine to test to see if that in fact is the cause? Remember too though, you probably won't be running your rig at 100% 24/7 so you may hardly ever see those temperatures.

Good luck buddy









EDIT: Also the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro should be fine for a dual-core processor. The Athlon II Regor has a pretty low TDP so that should help too.


----------



## jacqlittle

Well, Prime95 is still running without errors, so i think it's stable...

In my city temperatures are too hot, now is 10:13pm and it's 20ÂºC, by the morning temperatures go to 30ÂºC or more, but i couldn't put the case in other place, really it is near the wall, at only about 10cm or less, but i couldn't do anything more... The furniture is like this (less or more, not exactly):









Do you think if i replace the rear Tacens Aura by the original 1600rpm with leds that came originally with my case, i could get down those temperatures???

With my old Kuma 7750+ BE (wich was very, very hot, with this case and other that i had a time ago) i had the original fan at the front of the case, and the 2 Tacens Aura one at rear taking out the hot air, and the other in the left side taking air from outside into the case, dirigited to the chipset, and temperatures got down, but with the Regor in normal use, temperatures are very good, compared with old temperatures with the kuma...

I don't know if it is what you mean??? I don't understand many words in english, and i don't know if that is what you mean, sorry


----------



## jacqlittle

I forgot to say that with Prime95 temps are too hot like you say, but with normal use they're about 43-44ÂºC or less...

Bye!

P.D.: actualizating my system settings, i see that temperatures now are 10ÂºC plus at full load than before upping VCore to 1.52V, from 1.375V that i haved at 3.6GHZ, really they're hot, i think i leave for normal use with old settings for everyday use...


----------



## thlnk3r

Jacqlittle, ahh ok so your room ambients are a little high which explains why. Taking the case out of the desk may help though. Try switching out the rear to see if that helps. What are the specifications for the Tacens Aura fans? By the way you are understanding me correctly


----------



## jacqlittle

And i gave you temperatures at exterior, in my house temperatures are bigger... Yes my city is very hot most of the year, it's really curious see last Sunday people at the beach taking a bath









Well, like i said, i will return my system to old values, temperatures went up 10ÂºC more, and so it's very much, but is nice to see my processor stable at those frequency...









Bye!


----------



## Loosenut

I was just wondering if anyone has mobo temps of around 40*C. this seems a little high to me. and I have even lowered my HT speed to 2200 on stock voltage. adjustments only allow to increase the NB voltage. and currently my ambient temps are low since its fall. we have had temps around 4.5 - 10*C at night(this is when I use it) and 21*C indoors. also my cpu runs at an avg of 42 - 45*C on stock cooler and volts.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I was just wondering if anyone has mobo temps of around 40*C. this seems a little high to me.


Loosenut, I don't see that being a problem for your chipset temperatures. That is actually pretty low. At full load does it increase quite a bit?

Good luck


----------



## Loosenut

no it might increase by 2-3*C.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


no it might increase by 2-3*C.


Loosenut, you're perfectly fine then. 40C is quite acceptable


----------



## jacqlittle

Mine are 37-38ÂºC at full load and i live at South-East of Spain that temperatures are very high most of the year, but 40ÂºC i think they aren't too high like thlnk3r says...


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
For your HT Link speed (2400Mhz) you really do not need it that high. The benefits of increasing that speed are negligible and in my opinion are not worth it. You'll see more of a performance increase by raising the NB Frequency and running tighter memory timings. If I understand this correctly your NB Freq is also at 2400Mhz? If that is the case try bumping the CPU-NB voltage up to 1.3volts. Anything over 2400Mhz NB Freq and I would recommend bumping it +.100 from stock (1.175v).

Right now I have the HT clock set for 245 (CPU at 3552Mhz) and the HT link and NB both set with a x9 multiplier giving me a frequency of 2205Mhz. The NB-HT link voltage was set to 1.275v. The reason I set the NB lower than what my goal is is because I thought it best to stress just the CPU itself before tackling the problem of getting the NB-HT link (is this what you mean by CPU-NB?) stable. Unfortunately prime95 failed after two hours.

Tonight I'll set the NB at a x10 multiplier, the HT link at x9, and the CPU-NB voltage to 1.3volts and then run prime 95 overnight to see what I get in the morning. Hopefully it's stable.

I eventually want to burn in my cpu so I can get it back down to stock voltage while keeping a high overclock.


----------



## Loosenut

thlnk3r, thanks for your help. hopefully what you have told me will help others with similar questions. at what point do you determine when you need an after market cooler?


----------



## noahf

I've got my Regor 245 to 3.8Ghz on hour stable in OCCT.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=800937

FSB 263
VCore 1.475v in bios
I loosened my ram timings one notch to 6
NB voltage to 1.3v [I increased this to overclock the frequency of my IGP to 950Mhz from 500Mhz] 
CPU NB VID +0.025
Everything else I've kept at auto

I've gotten it to boot into windows at 4.1GHz but that overclock wasn't stress test stable.

My cpu's temps max out around 30C


----------



## jacqlittle

New notices... Really i'm surprised with my RAM









I could take my processor to 3750MHz with RAM at 1000MHz CAS 5-5-5-18 VDimm 2.0V, but temperatures were a little high...

Today i was probing to went down processor to 3600MHz that i haved before and was stable with stock VCore, but i probed to leave RAM with all settings in Auto in the BIOS, VDimm, Frequency and latencies, and it's stable too!!!

Leaving the settings for the RAM in Auto my mobo leaves RAM (it's DDR2 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 2.2V) at 960MHz 5-5-5-18-24 1.8V.... and it's stable with those settings!!!

Performance with RAM at 960MHz 5-5-5-18 1.8V is nearly the same in Everest tests that with my old settings at 960MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0V, and of course i'll go with these settings that are really good for a Kingston HyperX, and performance and temperatures are really very good, today it was stable more than 8 hours with Prime95, before the last time i overclocked my processor i putted settings for RAM manually, but today i leaved it at Auto, and a good surprise for me!!!









Bye!


----------



## yescool2002

Hello
I just bought a system with an ASROCK N68 mainboard and an ATHLON X2 240 processor.
I hope to learn how to overclock it with your advice

Thanks a lot


----------



## jacqlittle

Could you say the rest of the components of your PC, like your RAM and HSF???

A basic settings are: download your RAM frequency, and set your PCI-e to 100MHz, up your HTT in small increments until you see it's stable, download your HT Link too to 1.8 or 1.6GHz, most probable is you get your HTT to 240MHz or more, but be carefully and see what temperatures has your system...

Too disable in your bios settings like Cool&Quiet, etc... it helps you to stabilize and get best OC for your processor...

Bye!


----------



## yescool2002

Thanks a lot.
I have everything set to AUTO

And here is what CPU-Z says

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=801661

Thanks again



Ah, y si gustas de explicarme en castellano, te lo agradecerÃ*a


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yescool2002*


Thanks a lot.
I have everything set to AUTO

And here is what CPU-Z says

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=801661

Thanks again



Ah, y si gustas de explicarme en castellano, te lo agradecerÃ*a










Keep the current vcore, and try increasing the Base clock by 5s at the time. Do a quick Small FFT test after in Prime95 to make sure it's stable. Then whenever it's not stable lower it and try the blended test. On the other hand, you might want to lower the multiplier on your RAM first before overclocking.


----------



## silentphantom250

Reference Multiplier: 14.5
HTT: 240Mhz (Cpu freq. of 3480Mhz)
V-Core: 1.400 (+.05, stock being 1.35)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.275 (+.1, stock being 1.175)
CPU-NB frequency: x10 (2400 Mhz)
HT link frequency: x9 (2160 Mhz)
Cooling Unit: Stock

I had posted these specs earlier saying that they were stable for me after stress testing them for a good seven hours. After trying to slowly bump the HTT up to 245, prime95 started failing after 8 minutes. So I dropped everything back down to what I have listed above and for some reason my original overclock is now failing after 2 hours in prime95, which is making me think it was never stable in the first place.

I'm stumped on what to do. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


thlnk3r, thanks for your help. hopefully what you have told me will help others with similar questions. at what point do you determine when you need an after market cooler?


Loosenut, it depends on your full load temperatures. If they're reaching in the mid 60's then I'd really consider picking up a new cooler. One of the more cheaper ways of improving cpu cooling would be to lap both the cooler and IHS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahf*


I've got my Regor 245 to 3.8Ghz on hour stable in OCCT.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=800937

FSB 263
VCore 1.475v in bios
I loosened my ram timings one notch to 6
NB voltage to 1.3v [I increased this to overclock the frequency of my IGP to 950Mhz from 500Mhz] 
CPU NB VID +0.025
Everything else I've kept at auto


Noahf, wow looking great! Try lowering your HT Link multiplier a bit. Right now you're about 630Mhz overclocked. It's not really worth overclocking that speed...the performance difference is very small. Try setting it back to factory defaults (2000Mhz). Try going for 4Ghz again to see if that helps with stability. You can also drop your memory divider as well. That will take the memory out of the picture which should make troubleshooting a lot easier for you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silentphantom250*


Reference Multiplier: 14.5
HTT: 240Mhz (Cpu freq. of 3480Mhz)
V-Core: 1.400 (+.05, stock being 1.35)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.275 (+.1, stock being 1.175)
CPU-NB frequency: x10 (2400 Mhz)
HT link frequency: x9 (2160 Mhz)
Cooling Unit: Stock

I'm stumped on what to do. Anyone have any ideas?


Silentphantom250, for the HT Link speed try just running 2000Mhz. For the CPU-NB Freq also change the multiplier and run that at stock (2000Mhz). How is your memory setup again? If the memory is being overclocked then that could also cause some issues with your OC.

Good luck


----------



## ArthurDent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


...

ArthurDent, very interesting fix with the power button









...


One limitation I've found with AI suite overclocking is that it can only go up to 260. I've been able to push the clock to a fairly stable 290.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArthurDent*


One limitation I've found with AI suite overclocking is that it can only go up to 260. I've been able to push the clock to a fairly stable 290.


ArthuDent, that is actually pretty good. What motherboard are you running again? If you can try adding your system specifications to your rig. That let me and everyone else know what type of hardware you're running: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck


----------



## mypcisugly

I'm trying for 24/7 oc ..how is looking so far any thoughts are welcome.
This was shot under load


----------



## jacqlittle

I suggest you set the RAM manually in the BIOS at latencies for 400MHz (5-5-5-15-23), and probe stability a few hours, then set manually lower latencies or leave at Auto that seems to gave them lower latencies (5-5-5-13-20), and probe stability. It's best for OC know limits for processor first, and then adjust latencies when stability is confirmed...

I suggest too, download voltage to 1.35-1.375V that for overclocking at 3.6GHz this processor usually is enough, if you see unstability, then up voltage if is needed but only at about 1.4-1.425V... All other voltages for NB, RAM, etc... leave at stock values and probe stability...

Bye!


----------



## mypcisugly

jacqlittle 1.4volts is stock volts for my chip does not go any lower in my bios..
3.5 is the highest i can go on stock volts ..
thought my temps would let have the higher volts?

ty


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


jacqlittle 1.4volts is stock volts for my chip does not go any lower in my bios..
3.5 is the highest i can go on stock volts ..
thought my temps would let have the higher volts?


Mypcisugly, those temperatures (36C) are great especially during Prime95 testing. If you've performed adequate testing via Memtest86 and Prime95 then I don't see any reason to change the memory sub-timings however they may prevent you from overclocking your processor any further. I'd go with jacqlittle's advice and loosen up the tRAS. Shoot for 250Mhz (HT Clock speed) to see where that takes you. If you run into any walls then try giving your chipset (NB) voltage a bump. So far you're doing great









Good luck


----------



## mypcisugly

it just hit me .My 720be "that i hate" lol
i had to take out a stick of ram to get past 3.5 that's my wall lol
well im going to leave it at 3.6 till i get the chance to pick up 2g sticks or ram
ty guys for your help


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
it just hit me .My 720be "that i hate" lol
i had to take out a stick of ram to get past 3.5 that's my wall lol
well im going to leave it at 3.6 till i get the chance to pick up 2g sticks or ram
ty guys for your help

Mypcisugly, I should have mentioned that previously. Overclocking with more than (2) sticks of memory can be a little bit more difficult when overclocking the cpu. Reason being there is more stress being put on the IMC then there would be with just two sticks of memory. I've noticed this since S939 (K8). However there are exceptions









Good luck


----------



## Odel

I have a 245 @ stock speed (stupid mobo...)


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
jacqlittle 1.4volts is stock volts for my chip does not go any lower in my bios..
3.5 is the highest i can go on stock volts ..
thought my temps would let have the higher volts?

ty

It's strange... My mobo is nearly the same than the yours, and my VCore default is only 1.375V, and i don't have to up VCore for OC my processor to the same frequency 3600MHz. Maybe a bios upgrade helps you and change your default voltages...

Bye!


----------



## Regamaster

I'm running an Athlon II x2 240 on an XFX 8200 NVIDIA motherboard, I got it stable around 3.2-3.3GHz by bumping up the FSB to about 236MHz w/ stock voltage.

Haven't learned how to play with the Bios multiplier features, what is NB FID and NB VID?


----------



## mypcisugly

some cpu's come with higher volts some don't ..my 720be is only 1.28 [email protected] stock and its good to 3.4g .. some amd board don't like all ram slots filled up when trying to oc..

ohh well here my cpuz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=810612


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Haven't learned how to play with the Bios multiplier features, what is NB FID and NB VID?

Regamaster, "NB FID" is the multiplier that probably controls your NB Frequency. "NB FID" is the voltage setting. Typically this is labeled as, "CPU-NB".

Good luck


----------



## tonkpils37

ok this is my first post but i have been reading alot.....im a newb when it comes to this but here is what i have and what i have attempted not knowing if it was ok.
amd athlon II x2 240 regor
gigabyte ma785gm-us2h
scythe cpu cooler
4gb of gskill ram

now i went in the bios and just set my fsb as 245 with a 14x multiplier and it got me around 3.4 stable. but my nb frequency also went up...so what are the best settings for a stable overclock?


----------



## mypcisugly

tonkpils welcome to ocn please fill system spec in your control panel ..
then down load cpuz link>>>>>>>>http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php to put in same screen shot
open 3 times so it looks like this and and then up load a screen shot for us so we can help you
and also down load HWMonitor link>>>>>http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php
also put HWMonitor in the screen shot to
and could tell what kind of cpu cooler you have to it would realy help
also you need prime95 to stress the sytem to make it stable liink>>>>>http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103 you can pick 64 bit or 32 bit depends on your system hope this get to a great start


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


ok this is my first post but i have been reading alot.....im a newb when it comes to this but here is what i have and what i have attempted not knowing if it was ok.
amd athlon II x2 240 regor
gigabyte ma785gm-us2h
scythe cpu cooler
4gb of gskill ram

now i went in the bios and just set my fsb as 245 with a 14x multiplier and it got me around 3.4 stable. but my nb frequency also went up...so what are the best settings for a stable overclock?


adjust your HT link, and drop it to 1.8GHz or whatever the next option down is for HT Link, I had the exact same issue.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


but my nb frequency also went up...so what are the best settings for a stable overclock?


Tonkpils37, welcome to Overclock.net









Typically the issue above can be fixed by adjusting the NB Frequency multiplier. At the moment it's probably set to "AUTO". If you're testing for a max cpu overclock then try keeping it at stock (2000Mhz).

Good luck


----------



## tonkpils37

ok so i now i have my ht link and my nb freq both reporting 2000 mhz...thats good right...and i am sitting at 3.5ghz....so now i need to prime it and validate to post on here?


----------



## Loosenut

thats the idea. hope it goes well


----------



## tonkpils37

ok i took a screen shot. does this look normal?


----------



## mypcisugly

snipping tool == try this


----------



## tonkpils37

well hell thats pretty cool...but i added the attachment


----------



## mypcisugly

lol you edit our last post

well your memory is overclocked by 100mhz!!1 you should try to lower it in you bios


----------



## tonkpils37

yeah my bad but i do like the snipping tool...thats something i had no idea i could do..lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


ok i took a screen shot. does this look normal?


Tonkpils37, other then your memory being overclocked by 100Mhz (as previously mentioned by mypcisugly) I really don't see anything else wrong. Have you had to increase the NB (chipset) voltage at all? I'm thinking when you get close to 260-270Mhz (HT Clock speed) that you'll probably need to start adding more voltaget. Make sure before going any further that you test for stability. Prime95 and OCCT have proven to be great tools for this.

Good luck









Mypcisugly, it's about time that feature was available in the OS!


----------



## tonkpils37

i have adjusted 3 things...the cpu clock, the nb frequency, and the ht link...thats it


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


i have adjusted 3 things...the cpu clock, the nb frequency, and the ht link...thats it


Tonkpils37, great! Good job so far. Keep pushing that Athlon II. Try shooting for 3.7Ghz next









Good luck


----------



## tonkpils37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tonkpils37, other then your memory being overclocked by 100Mhz (as previously mentioned by mypcisugly) I really don't see anything else wrong. Have you had to increase the NB (chipset) voltage at all? I'm thinking when you get close to 260-270Mhz (HT Clock speed) that you'll probably need to start adding more voltaget. Make sure before going any further that you test for stability. Prime95 and OCCT have proven to be great tools for this.

Good luck









Mypcisugly, it's about time that feature was available in the OS!

what should i lower to get it down and whats a good setting for it?


----------



## tonkpils37

ok does this look better on the memory?


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonkpils37* 
ok does this look better on the memory?


look's great







go to 251 on your bus speed then stress test it


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


what should i lower to get it down and whats a good setting for it?


Tonkpils37, for ddr2-800 (400Mhz) I would recommend setting the divider to ddr2-533. This can be done through the bios. Running that divider should bring it below the stock speed of 400Mhz . Overclocked memory can sometimes cause stability issues so it's wise to eliminate that for the time being until you've found a stable cpu overclock. Bump up the HT Clock speed a bit more and and start testing









Keep us updated

Good luck


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Tonkpils37, for ddr2-800 (400Mhz) I would recommend setting the divider to ddr2-533. This can be done through the bios. Running that divider should bring it below the stock speed of 400Mhz . Overclocked memory can sometimes cause stability issues so it's wise to eliminate that for the time being until you've found a stable cpu overclock. Bump up the HT Clock speed a bit more and and start testing









Keep us updated

Good luck



you mean 333mhz 533 would put him a 1066mhz ram speed lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


you mean 333


Mypcisugly, that would be ddr2-667. His HT Clock speed is already at 250Mhz which I'm assuming would still put the memory frequency over stock if set to ddr2-667 in the bios.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mypcisugly, that would be ddr2-667. His HT Clock speed is already at 250Mhz which I'm assuming would still put the memory frequency over stock if set to ddr2-667 in the bios.



ohh ok ..i was seeing it in a different way...
like if i want 3.6 on my x250 i would go to bios and set memory at 333 then the
added extra bump from bus speed from 200 to 240 would put my memory at 400 witch = 800ddr2


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


ohh ok ..i was seeing it in a different way...
like if i want 3.6 on my x250 i would go to bios and set memory at 333 then the
added extra bump from bus speed from 200 to 240 would put my memory at 400 witch = 800ddr2


Mypcisugly, my math is quite poor when it comes to memory dividers but I understand what you're saying. Always need to compensate a bit for the HT Clock speed









Good luck


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Regamaster, "NB FID" is the multiplier that probably controls your NB Frequency. "NB FID" is the voltage setting. Typically this is labeled as, "CPU-NB".

Good luck










Thanks for the help, I asked because my motherboards overclocking features were a little bit abstract as oppose to others I see here on OCN. I troubled myself all this time trying to OC my hardware using the "Custom P-States" option in BIOS, which was a headache trying to learn since the units were in hexadecimal. But anyway after further reading I understand that my CPU's multi is unable to exceed 14x, please correct me if I'm wrong, so instead I just disabled "Custom P-States". Then I upped my FSB to 250MHz, RAM to 2.1V (auto timings), and NB voltage is around 1.25V I think. Here's an attached screen I took after running a stable 95 minutes in Prime95.









Please tell me if I should reconsider any settings, thanks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
But anyway after further reading I understand that my CPU's multi is unable to exceed 14x, please correct me if I'm wrong, so instead I just disabled "Custom P-States". Then I upped my FSB to 250MHz, RAM to 2.1V (auto timings), and NB voltage is around 1.25V I think. Here's an attached screen I took after running a stable 95 minutes in Prime95.

Regamaster, 14x is the highest you'll be able to go with the multiplier. Unlike a Black Edition processor (unlocked multiplier) you'll only be able to lower the cpu multiplier.

Everything is looking great so far. I noticed you're at 2500Mhz NB Frequency. That's not bad considering you haven't had to raise the cpu-nb voltage yet.

Keep us updated on the Prime testing









Good luck


----------



## jacqlittle

Maybe you could down the HT Link multiplier to stay at 2000MHz maximum, and NB Frequency too if you could in your BIOS, stay at max NB Frequency about 2400-2500MHz, with those settings try to up your HTT to 260MHz if it's stable, if not give a little jump to the VCore and try again... Settings for RAM leave relaxed first, and when you get your max OC for the processor try with latencies, etc... for your RAM...

Bye!


----------



## cluffenstein

Well, I have one of these, but an X2 240.. and I don't think my mobo allows oc'ing (theres no option in the bios (only to change ram settings..)... sucks..


----------



## H-man

Try Ctl + F1 in the bios to get to the MIT. (That is the OCing menu on my board)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cluffenstein*


Well, I have one of these, but an X2 240.. and I don't think my mobo allows oc'ing (theres no option in the bios (only to change ram settings..)... sucks..


Cluffenstein, for your board I think about the only thing you can try is Gigabyte's EasyTune application. This is based on software overclocking which I sort of dislike. In my opinion software overclocking should be the last resort if overclocking through the bios is not possible. Make sure to run plenty of stability tests on your memory. Running an unstable memory overclock can result in data corruption.

Good luck buddy


----------



## JonnyFive

Hi,

Please forgive my ignorance, I am kinda new to this stuff.

Here is my first attempt at overclocking the Regor, the temps are after 15 runs of full mem LinX ...
Does it look OK ? Temps seem higher then you guys get :-(

Is it a good idea to overclock the RAM too (as I did) ?

The system is totally stock other than the PSU, which I swapped for one I had lying around :










MB : Asus M2A74-AM
Kingston ValueRAM 2GB, DDR2-800MHz

Thanks
JohnnyFive


----------



## thlnk3r

JonnyFive, welcome to Overclock.net









If you can please add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what you're running in terms of hardware: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Temperature wise it looks ok for stock cooling. It's a little high for such a low voltage. Speaking of voltage your CPU-Z screen shot is displaying 900Mhz? The stock clock speed of this processor is 2.9Ghz. It looks like you may have Cool'n'Quiet enabled. With it disabled I'm assuming you overclocked to 3265Mhz?

In regards to the memory, it would be wise if you did not go over the factory stock speed (400Mhz). Doing so may cause instability with your processor overclock. I recommend fine tuning the memory after you've found a stable overclock with your Athlon.

Good luck


----------



## el gappo

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=920123 once upon a time i heard spi 32m was a stability test







is this even a regor? anyway its a very good time considering its locked and has 0 l3 cache. and... it plays mw2 great at stock settings


----------



## Loosenut

says here it is a regor 
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/athlon_ii_x2_235e


----------



## TedKelly

I just sent my email off ... but I wanted to include some validation too... I finally finished my last stability test with BOINC. Solid at 3.65Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829344


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TedKelly* 
I just sent my email off ... but I wanted to include some validation too... I finally finished my last stability test with BOINC. Solid at 3.65Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829344

TedKelly, great job









I think you may be able to squeeze a bit more out of that processor. Try bringing down the memory frequency so that it's below it's stock speed (400Mhz). Having the memory the way it is now (overclocked) may cause some stability issues with your cpu OC. Have you performed testing with Prime95/OCCT? Did you have to add any NB voltage for the 260 reference clock speed?

Good luck


----------



## Krillzen

Hello. Im pretty new at this whole overclocking deal.. I just finished overclocking my system and i got all the info i needed from this thread. i would like if you checked it out and mabye some feedback on what has to be changed. (if anything)

Also, im using the fan wich came with the CPU

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832004









(For those of you who cant see the picture of HW monitor - http://i35.tinypic.com/1qkc1t.jpg)

EDIT: after looking at the screenshots in this thread is see that the HT link on everyone elses screens are much more increased than mine. Should i push it up even more?


----------



## jacqlittle

Change your HT Link multiplier, set it at 800MHz (x4) in the BIOS, so when you up your HTT to 250MHz it stays at 1000MHz wich is the recommended for your mobo, i think more than 1200MHz that you get is very high, and maybe your max OC is limited by that high frequency for HT Link...

Then you could probe to up more the HTT frequency, until the maximum you see it's stable, and you could get a best OC for your processor...

Sorry for my poor english...

Bye!

P.S.: with stock cooling your OC is a bit high, maybe a cheap cooler like Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro helps your sistem to get a best OC and keeping good temps; your VCore is a bit high too, maybe you could set it at 1.48V max and probe stability...


----------



## Krillzen

Okay ill try changing it to 4x, also my temp when stressing with Prime95 after 45 minutes the cpu was at max 50 degrees celcius, I am however buying a Corsair Hydro H50 cpu cooler by the end of the week.


----------



## Krillzen

I actually did what you said, and after changing it wouldnt boot anymore, said my CPU frequency was to high. What did i do wrong?

Edit: Went in to BOIS again and change a couple of things, now it looks like this

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832101


----------



## jacqlittle

Yo didn't change the HT Link multiplier, i see it's x5 (229x5=1145MHz), for your mobo max HT Link is 1000MHz (x5), but when you want to OC your processor incrementing HTT (also known like FSB) HT Link could pass a little the max frequency, but it's not good pass too much, so setting HT Link at 800MHz (x4) in the bios, it makes that when HTT goes up the HT Link doesn't go too high...

If you change the HT Link to x4 with the same frequency you'll get 229x4=916MHz, and with a higher HTT, like in your first post, you'll get 249x4=996MHz wich doesn't have to give problems... The HT Link could be over specifications (in your case 1000MHz), but values too high causes problems and doesn't give more performance...

Sorry for my poor english...


----------



## Krillzen

Okay problem is, i dont have a HT link multiplier, i have HT link Frequency, i set it back to normal and it still circulates around 1240.. My CPU Frequency(FSB i guess) is @ 250 now where can i find the multiplier?

I do however have a CPU Multiplier, @ 14x thats it?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Change your HT Link multiplier, set it at 800MHz (x4) in the BIOS, so when you up your HTT to 250MHz it stays at 1000MHz wich is the recommended for your mobo,

Jacqlittle, just to clarify but isn't the stock HT Link speed for the Athlon II 2000Mhz?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krillzen* 
Okay problem is, i dont have a HT link multiplier, i have HT link Frequency, i set it back to normal and it still circulates around 1240.. My CPU Frequency(FSB i guess) is @ 250 now where can i find the multiplier?

I do however have a CPU Multiplier, @ 14x thats it?

Krillzen, I'm reading over your manual now and I don't see anything under the M.I.T. (MB Intelligent Tweaker) screen that has an option to change the HT Link speed via multiplier. Some Gigabyte boards have a hidden "Advanced" options screen so perhaps it's located in there. You can access this menu option by hitting the CTRL+F1 key.

You are on the right track to overclocking your Athlon II so don't give up. Raising the HT Clock speed is the correct procedure.

Good luck


----------



## Krillzen

Okay, Stock settings my HT link speed is @ 1000Mhz however by changing the FSB my HTlink gets higher also. Im not sure what to do here. FSB is the only way, atleast the only way i know.


----------



## H-man

Drop the HT multi.


----------



## Krillzen

Read previous posts.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krillzen* 
Okay, Stock settings my HT link speed is @ 1000Mhz however by changing the FSB my HTlink gets higher also. Im not sure what to do here. FSB is the only way, atleast the only way i know.

Krillzen, the stock HT Link speed for the Athlon II X2 series is 2000Mhz (4000Mhz) so that should not be a problem.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Jacqlittle, just to clarify but isn't the stock HT Link speed for the Athlon II 2000Mhz?

Yes, but for the mobo max HT Link is only 1000MHz, and it could cause inestability, no?

Bye!


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Drop the HT multi.

For doing so, set manually HT Link in the bios to 800MHz, some bios can set multiplier, but others to do the same is setting directly the frequency...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Yes, but for the mobo max HT Link is only 1000MHz, and it could cause inestability, no?

Jacqlittle, my apologizes. I assumed he had a motherboard capable of 2000Mhz Hypertransport speeds.

Thank you for the clarification


----------



## jacqlittle

thlnk3r i was refering to the mobo of Krillzen, not the mine... My mobo could do 5200MHz (2600x2 not 1300x2 like you say) for HT Link, depending on the processor installed on it...

But the mobo of Krillzen is AM2 with HT 2.0 (not AM2+ with HT 3.0 like mine) and the maximum frequency for HT Link is 2000MHz (1000x2), and doing OC maybe it could get a few MHz more, but it isn't a good idea set it too high for stability...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
thlnk3r i was refering to the mobo of Krillzen, not the mine... My mobo could do 5200MHz (2600x2 not 1300x2 like you say) for HT Link, depending on the processor installed on it...

Jacqlittle, again my apologizes I was thinking HT 2.0


----------



## Krillzen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
thlnk3r i was refering to the mobo of Krillzen, not the mine... My mobo could do 5200MHz (2600x2 not 1300x2 like you say) for HT Link, depending on the processor installed on it...

But the mobo of Krillzen is AM2 with HT 2.0 (not AM2+ with HT 3.0 like mine) and the maximum frequency for HT Link is 2000MHz (1000x2), and doing OC maybe it could get a few MHz more, but it isn't a good idea set it too high for stability...


Uhm, my motherboard is AM3 Ready.. after a bios update i can use Phenom II on my mobo..


----------



## JonnyFive

Hi,

OK, I updated my system specs now, and did some tweaking.

I run benchmarks and then I play games for a while and I haven't this Regor or my cheap memory to crash on me yet 










What is a safe temp for this setup ?
_I am using stock cooling, so I think going further is a bad idea ..._

But maybe I should keep on pushing it until it starts crashing ?

And yes, I know I shouldn't be overclocking the mem, but if it works 

Your thoughts ?

Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JonnyFive* 
What is a safe temp for this setup ?
_I am using stock cooling, so I think going further is a bad idea ..._

JonnyFive, your current temperature looks good. I'd probably advice not exceeding 60C full load. It also helps that you are still able to keep your cpu voltage in the 1.35 range









Good luck


----------



## TedKelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
TedKelly, great job









I think you may be able to squeeze a bit more out of that processor. Try bringing down the memory frequency so that it's below it's stock speed (400Mhz). Having the memory the way it is now (overclocked) may cause some stability issues with your cpu OC. Have you performed testing with Prime95/OCCT? Did you have to add any NB voltage for the 260 reference clock speed?

Good luck

I actually just did that exact thing earlier this week. I did not have a chance to Prime95 it, but I have been running BOINC at 100% ever since. I was a bit paranoid about the Chipset, I had some issues with my prior CPU (7750 BE). Thanks for the tip, though, I am now running at 3710Mhz!


----------



## TedKelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
TedKelly, great job









I think you may be able to squeeze a bit more out of that processor. Try bringing down the memory frequency so that it's below it's stock speed (400Mhz). Having the memory the way it is now (overclocked) may cause some stability issues with your cpu OC. Have you performed testing with Prime95/OCCT? Did you have to add any NB voltage for the 260 reference clock speed?

Good luck

...
P.S. - I actually left the Voltage on the MoBo alone and it is still spinning like a top. The mem was set to 667 to begin with, are you thinking that I should go lower to attain better speeds with the Proc?


----------



## silentphantom250

I thought I'd be able to mimic Loosenut's results because we have nearly the same motherboard. He has a GA-MA785G-UD3H. I have a GA-MA785GMT-UD2H.

I went into my bios settings and set the HTT to 234 with my multiplier at 14.5, giving me a cpu speed of 3393Mhz. I then set the cpu voltage to 1.45v (close to his 1.46v, but CPUZ shows 1.44v). The HT and NB-HT link were both set to x8 (1872Mhz) and my ram was underclocked to 1558Mhz, stock for my ram is 1600Mhz.

I changed it back down so now it's at 3.2Ghz, but prime95 failed after 9 hours at 1.4v. I'm not wanting to push it to 1.5v out of fear of screwing it up.

Any one have suggestions about where to go from here?

And jacqlittle, how did you push your cpu so high while keeping your voltage low?


----------



## TedKelly

Did you dial down your NB multi?


----------



## silentphantom250

Yeah, I set it to x8 (1872Mhz). I keep mixing up the NB and HT names x.x


----------



## TedKelly

Understandably. The only thing left is to increase your VCORE to 1.5 ~


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TedKelly* 
...
P.S. - I actually left the Voltage on the MoBo alone and it is still spinning like a top. The mem was set to 667 to begin with, are you thinking that I should go lower to attain better speeds with the Proc?

TedKelly, it depends on where your memory is at now. Are you near or well above 400Mhz? If so then dropping the divider down to ddr2-533 would probably help. That should give you some more wiggle room with your processor OC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silentphantom250* 
I changed it back down so now it's at 3.2Ghz, but prime95 failed after 9 hours at 1.4v. I'm not wanting to push it to 1.5v out of fear of screwing it up.

Silentphantom250, you should have no problems getting 3.2Ghz all though nothing is guaranteed. I find it hard to believe though since it's not too far from the stock. The rest of your settings look good. Did you apply any voltage to the chipset (NB) after increasing the HT Clock speed (ie. 234Mhz)? For 3.2Ghz I'm assuming the reference clock speed is around 220Mhz?

Good luck


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Silentphantom250, you should have no problems getting 3.2Ghz all though nothing is guaranteed. I find it hard to believe though since it's not too far from the stock. The rest of your settings look good. Did you apply any voltage to the chipset (NB) after increasing the HT Clock speed (ie. 234Mhz)? For 3.2Ghz I'm assuming the reference clock speed is around 220Mhz?
Good luck

The reference clock is set to 222Mhz, CPU-NB and HT are both set to 1998Mhz at stock voltage to be sure that I'm only dealing with the cpu right now, HT is also 1998Mhz, and cpu is at 1.4v (CPUZ shows 1.392). My goal is to get the reference clock up to 240Mhz so that my memory is back at 1600Mhz. 250Mhz with any luck.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=835584

Thanks for the help


----------



## e6800xe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JonnyFive* 
Hi,

OK, I updated my system specs now, and did some tweaking.

I run benchmarks and then I play games for a while and I haven't this Regor or my cheap memory to crash on me yet 










What is a safe temp for this setup ?
_I am using stock cooling, so I think going further is a bad idea ..._

But maybe I should keep on pushing it until it starts crashing ?

And yes, I know I shouldn't be overclocking the mem, but if it works 

Your thoughts ?

Thanks!

HT LINK seems a little too low.. it should be 1800-2200 if you have a single graphics card or above 2200 if you have more than one graphics card


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silentphantom250*


The reference clock is set to 222Mhz, CPU-NB and HT are both set to 1998Mhz at stock voltage to be sure that I'm only dealing with the cpu right now, HT is also 1998Mhz, and cpu is at 1.4v (CPUZ shows 1.392). My goal is to get the reference clock up to 240Mhz so that my memory is back at 1600Mhz. 250Mhz with any luck.


Silentphantom250, have you tested your motherboards max HT Clock speed? Some of these AM3 motherboards are not capable of running such high HT Clock speeds as their K8 counterparts. However the 790FX series does seem to do quite well.

Good luck


----------



## el gappo

finished all 6 major benchmarks with this cpu and im very impressed. especially with its spi times







the chips gone now but Ive got a 435 coming my way soon. http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/...ll%20of%20fame was running it at 4.0 the whole time i had it with just 1.45 volts







great little gaming chip. it played mw2 and l4d2 very well even at stock settings. only 5fps in l4d2 off my 965c3 which is very impressive for the cheapest athlon on the market.

well that's my mini review


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Silentphantom250, have you tested your motherboards max HT Clock speed? Some of these AM3 motherboards are not capable of running such high HT Clock speeds as their K8 counterparts. However the 790FX series does seem to do quite well.

Good luck

That was the first thing I tested. I was able to push it as high as 280, which is where I stopped because I don't need it that high.

One thing I have noticed with my setup is that my ram dislikes the CPU-NB going below 2000Mhz, so I'm going to bump it up a little to see if that makes a difference.

I'm starting to think I should've gotten the 240 instead of the 245.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silentphantom250* 
One thing I have noticed with my setup is that my ram dislikes the CPU-NB going below 2000Mhz, so I'm going to bump it up a little to see if that makes a difference.

Silentphantom250, I've also noticed that overclocking the NB Frequency can sometimes help with the processor OC as well


----------



## JonnyFive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e6800xe*


HT LINK seems a little too low.. it should be 1800-2200 if you have a single graphics card or above 2200 if you have more than one graphics card


Ummm ... Can't find an option in the bios to change that.

Only the HT width 4,8, 16bits.

Any ideas ?


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Silentphantom250, I've also noticed that overclocking the NB Frequency can sometimes help with the processor OC as well










So are the CPU-NB and NB frequency the same thing? The only two options I see in my bios are CPU-NB frequency and HT frequency.


----------



## el gappo

thats correct


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonnyFive*


Ummm ... Can't find an option in the bios to change that.

Only the HT width 4,8, 16bits.

Any ideas ?


JonnyFive, I'm looking through your manual right now and I don't see an option for changing the HT Link speed. Perhaps this is not available in your bios









Quote:



Originally Posted by *silentphantom250*


So are the CPU-NB and NB frequency the same thing? The only two options I see in my bios are CPU-NB frequency and HT frequency.


Silentphantom250, some motherboards have it listed differently. The CPU-NB is for your NB Frequency. The CPU-NB Voltage also controls the voltage for the NB Frequency. "NB Frequency" may be for reference clock speed (HT Clock ie. 200Mhz).

Good luck


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Silentphantom250, some motherboards have it listed differently. The CPU-NB is for your NB Frequency. The CPU-NB Voltage also controls the voltage for the NB Frequency. "NB Frequency" may be for reference clock speed (HT Clock ie. 200Mhz).

Good luck


For the voltages I have two options for the NB...I think. There's one option that's called "CPU-NB VID Control" which allows me to step the voltage either up or down in increments of 50mV. I have no idea what VID means. Then there's another option that's called "NB Voltage Control" which allows me to only step up the voltage in 100mv increments, up to 1.5V. This one describes it as controling the voltage of the FSB between the CPU and the NB. From what I've been reading it's the CPU-NB voltage I should be raising, not the NB voltage.

I tried something before I left for classes today. I set the HT clock to 222Mhz, the CPU-NB to 1998Mhz, and the HT to 1998Mhz as well. Prime95 ran for two hours before failing. I then set the HT clock to 223Mhz, with the CPU-NB and HT at 2007Mhz. With no voltage change whatsoever Prime95 has been running for more than 5 hours and is still going. Seems like my motherboard is a very fickle thing.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silentphantom250* 
For the voltages I have two options for the NB...I think. There's one option that's called "CPU-NB VID Control" which allows me to step the voltage either up or down in increments of 50mV. I have no idea what VID means. Then there's another option that's called "NB Voltage Control" which allows me to only step up the voltage in 100mv increments, up to 1.5V.

Silentphantom250, just remember this:

CPU-NB VID = NB Frequency (ie. 2000Mhz). This is on your CPU
NB Voltage Control = HT Clock speed (ie. 200Mhz). This is on the motherboard itself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silentphantom250* 
I tried something before I left for classes today. I set the HT clock to 222Mhz, the CPU-NB to 1998Mhz, and the HT to 1998Mhz as well. Prime95 ran for two hours before failing. I then set the HT clock to 223Mhz, with the CPU-NB and HT at 2007Mhz. With no voltage change whatsoever Prime95 has been running for more than 5 hours and is still going. Seems like my motherboard is a very fickle thing.

That is good news. As previously stated, sometimes overclocking the actual NB Frequency can help with the cpu overclock. It is also wise to keep your Hypertransport (HT Link) at it's stock speed of 2000Mhz.

Good luck


----------



## jacobthellamer

Have been having a play, I'll put stable's up soon.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer* 
Have been having a play, I'll put stable's up soon.

Jacobthellamer, awesome job +1









Is the voltage displayed in the CPU-Z validation accurate? If so that is very impressive. Sounds like a golden chip to me!

Good luck


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer* 
Have been having a play, I'll put stable's up soon.



There's no way in hell it's stable at that voltage. Stable booting into Windows, sure. Pretty impressive though, nonetheless! I got my Athlon II 240 (in my other rig) to 3.9GHz stable, but it took damn near 1.56v. 4.0GHz just wasn't happening though, at _any_ voltage.


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Silentphantom250, just remember this:

CPU-NB VID = NB Frequency (ie. 2000Mhz). This is on your CPU
NB Voltage Control = HT Clock speed (ie. 200Mhz). This is on the motherboard itself

That is good news. As previously stated, sometimes overclocking the actual NB Frequency can help with the cpu overclock. It is also wise to keep your Hypertransport (HT Link) at it's stock speed of 2000Mhz.

Good luck


So far so good. I set my NB frequency to 2250Mhz at 1.275v and my CPU at 3500Mhz at 1.4v. Prime95 went 9 hours before failing this time. Sweet. I'm going to bump the voltages a little bit more and run it again to see what I get. Thanks for the help


----------



## Zeifer

If I lock my Athlon II X3 435 to 2 cores and overclock, can I join? xD


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silentphantom250*


So far so good. I set my NB frequency to 2250Mhz at 1.275v and my CPU at 3500Mhz at 1.4v. Prime95 went 9 hours before failing this time. Sweet. I'm going to bump the voltages a little bit more and run it again to see what I get. Thanks for the help










Silentphantom250, sweet man. Increasing the NB Frequency is proving to be very useful. Keep up the good work. +1 for good effort


----------



## silentphantom250

This time I set my CPU to 3625Mhz with the voltage at 1.475v, my NB to 2500Mhz at 1.35v, HT to 2000Mhz, and HTT to 250Mhz. I was able to run prime95 for 13 hours before failing. It may have failed but I think I'll consider this a successful overclock.

Here's a pic:









And a CPUZ validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=842436

At this point I'm going to try lowering my voltages as far as I can without it creating too many errors. I also found this neat program called K10Stat which allows me to change the voltages of the different p-states, so I may try messing with those too. Thanks for all the help


----------



## silentphantom250

Okay, I lowered my cpu voltage to 1.45v and prime95 failed in 56 minutes. I'm thinking about burning in my cpu at 1.5v. Comments?


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Jacobthellamer, awesome job +1









Is the voltage displayed in the CPU-Z validation accurate? If so that is very impressive. Sounds like a golden chip to me!

Good luck

Voltage is correct







, not stable.. still having a play









Is Prime 95 stable at 3.7 with the same voltage


----------



## jacqlittle

Silentphantom250 try lowering your NB frequency and your NB voltage, keeping your processor frequency if it's stable.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silentphantom250* 
Okay, I lowered my cpu voltage to 1.45v and prime95 failed in 56 minutes. I'm thinking about burning in my cpu at 1.5v. Comments?

Silentphantom250, what is your memory frequency sitting at with the 250Mhz * 14.5x overclock? I think 3.6Ghz is quite impressive for this processor. I have a feeling you're getting close to the limits









Good luck


----------



## Regamaster

Well here it is folks, my overclock is stable and complete. I finally got my Athlon II x2 240 @ 3.5GHz/1.3V, RAM @ 1000Mhz/2.1V, and NB Frequency @ 2000MHz. Thanks guys, I really appreciate this thread for helping me achieve this 25% overclock.

CPU-Z Validation

Down the line (when I get bored) I'll probably up the voltage and see where that takes me.


----------



## thlnk3r

Regamaster, great job +1


----------



## twich12

240*14 on an asus m4a79t deluxe, stock voltage all around (my moms pc i didnt really spend for than 5 minutes ocing it lol) stab test occt for an hour windows 7 home premium and idk what to call the cooler, it is the stock cooler that comes with the amd 955




























:confus ed:





















(i bought an aftermarket cooler and gave her mine and this thing doesnt go over 30c lol)

oh and ahtlon II 240 x2 in case u didnt just assume since the multi is only 14 lol (i like to think everyone on here knows exactly what im thinking when i post so if u need more info just ask lol)


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Silentphantom250, what is your memory frequency sitting at with the 250Mhz * 14.5x overclock? I think 3.6Ghz is quite impressive for this processor. I have a feeling you're getting close to the limits









Good luck

My memory can run at 1600Mhz but I lowered it down with a 5.33 multiplier to 1332Mhz at the moment. Once I finish with my CPU I think I can get the memory at 1666Mhz if I mess with the voltage a little bit (stock is 1.9v)


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Silentphantom250 try lowering your NB frequency and your NB voltage, keeping your processor frequency if it's stable.

I set my NB frequency to 2250Mhz and the voltage to 1.275v with my CPU at 1.475v. Prime95 failed in ten hours. I then kept the NB frequency and voltage the same but dropped the CPU voltage to 1.45v. Instead of getting a prime95 failure the computer rebooted. I'm going to push the CPU at 1.5v for a little bit to burn it in, then lower it back down.

If prime95 still fails after that I may just drop my HT clock to 245. Is it okay to drop the HTT below 2000Mhz? Or should I change the multiplier so that it's somewhat above 2000?


----------



## silentphantom250

Okay, I bumped the voltage up to 1.5v (CPUZ shows 1.504v). It started off fine but then my computer started beeping. I looked at Speedfan and it showed that something was hitting 60C. It wasn't the CPU because that was hanging around 45C, so my guess is that it's probably the northbridge. Speedfan shows Temp1, Temp2, Temp3, and Core temps. It was Temp2 that hit 60C. Any thoughts?


----------



## Loosenut

silentphantom250, I actually have my HT clock to 1800 which combined with my multipliers I am sitting at 2200. this is different than what I had originally posted when this thread began. but in the end the goal is to stay close to 2000 as possible, you can be over but watch temps and ofcourse prime95 tests. I have been reading how you have oc'd your board...it made me determine why I cant get over 3.4GHz, and I think its my ram in my case.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silentphantom250* 
It wasn't the CPU because that was hanging around 45C, so my guess is that it's probably the northbridge. Speedfan shows Temp1, Temp2, Temp3, and Core temps. It was Temp2 that hit 60C. Any thoughts?

Silentphantom250, it could possibly be your NB since it's overclocked. It's hard to determine what exactly speedfan is displaying since it only says, "Temp2". I have a paid version of Everest which lists the exact component so I have a bit of advantage with that. For the motherboard chipset 60C is a little high. Do you have decent airflow in your case?

Good luck


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Silentphantom250, it could possibly be your NB since it's overclocked. It's hard to determine what exactly speedfan is displaying since it only says, "Temp2". I have a paid version of Everest which lists the exact component so I have a bit of advantage with that. For the motherboard chipset 60C is a little high. Do you have decent airflow in your case?

Good luck

Yeah, I have a pretty good airflow. My case has a duct that directs air from the outside directly to the CPU. I noticed that it only hit 60C when I raised the CPU voltage to 1.5v, but when I dropped it back down to 1.475v it's currently maxing out around 58C. Could've been something weird going on.

For now though I've dropped my clock to 248, my CPU to 3596Mhz, NB/CPU to 2232Mhz, and the hypertransport to 1984Mhz. Prime95 ran for about 10-13 hours in the times I tested it at 250, so now I'm going to see what I get with 248. Hopefully something stable.


----------



## Koolade

Could I join your cool club?


----------



## tonkpils37

ok i ran occt for an hour without an error. so would you say this is a stable clock?

Attachment 130422

i am cautious and afraid to go any higher...lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Koolade* 
Could I join your cool club?

Koolade, looking good buddy









Try dropping the Hypertransport speed down a bit. Keeping it at stock (2000Mhz) is perfectly fine. Heck it may allow you to overclock the cpu a bit more. Having the HT Link speed overclocked can sometimes cause stability issues so just FYI.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonkpils37* 
ok i ran occt for an hour without an error. so would you say this is a stable clock?

Tonkpils37, I'd say it's stable per OCCT standards









Why are you afraid to go further? I think the cpu voltage you have now is fine. Just as long as you have good cooling you should be good to go. Try bumping the HT Clock speed up some more to see how far you can get. Make sure your memory frequency does not also get overclocked too much or you may run into issues. I'd play with the memory after you have finalized your processor OC.

Good luck


----------



## Koolade

Do you know where in my BIOS I can change my hyper transport. I thought I found it, and set it to 2ghz, but my HT link still reads at 2330.


----------



## Loosenut

HT Link frequency is where I had adjusted my board to bring my ht down. I had to set mine to 1.8GHz and it brought mine down from 2400 to 2100(not exact) and I believe CPU NB Freq is a multiplier if memory serves me correctly, I left mine on auto and it got set to x9 via this setting.

also here is a pdf of your manual
http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...l&FileID=19415


----------



## thlnk3r

Loosenut, thank you for the clarification.

Koolade, this option (HT Link Frequency) is located in the MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) menu. It should be the second option from the top. The options available should be 200Mhz - 2.0Ghz.

Hope that helps


----------



## Loosenut

thlnk3r, you helped me find this info when I was having a similar issue. I have seen the same question come up at least 3 times since this thread was started and all 3 were on similar boards. maybe one of these days I can get past 3.4GHz, I think my memory is stopping me. if I go any higher than x248 then I get bsod. memory is actually 2 -2GB GSkill PC2-6400. I need to purchase a 4GB kit of the PC2-8500 and see if I can go higher with it then.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


maybe one of these days I can get past 3.4GHz, I think my memory is stopping me. if I go any higher than x248 then I get bsod. memory is actually 2 -2GB GSkill PC2-6400. I need to purchase a 4GB kit of the PC2-8500 and see if I can go higher with it then.


Loosenut, did you try running the lowest memory divider? If so does the same failures occur at 248Mhz? Did you also try increasing the chipset voltage (NB)?

Good luck


----------



## Koolade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


HT Link frequency is where I had adjusted my board to bring my ht down. I had to set mine to 1.8GHz and it brought mine down from 2400 to 2100(not exact) and I believe CPU NB Freq is a multiplier if memory serves me correctly, I left mine on auto and it got set to x9 via this setting.

also here is a pdf of your manual
http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...l&FileID=19415


You're right, I had to set mine to 1.8ghz for it to go down to 2097, thanks!









Maybe I should OC a bit more since this may free things up


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Loosenut, did you try running the lowest memory divider? If so does the same failures occur at 248Mhz? Did you also try increasing the chipset voltage (NB)?

Good luck










my mem is set at x5.33 and I have recently took my voltages off of auto setting and set them to manual with stock settings except the cpu which I bumped to 1.4v. I dont see over 50*C on full load anymore and still with the stock cooler. but I have performed cable management and replaced all case fans with better performing ones instead of the extras pos ones I found in spare computers I used to have hiding in my closet.......now there is room for the evil monkey.

mem speed is 817 MHz after OC


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
mem speed is 817 MHz after OC

Loosenut, wow this is with the 533Mhz divider? I guess that would make sense since you're overclocking the HT Clock speed. DDR2-1066 memory would definitely give you some headroom









Good luck


----------



## TedKelly

Hey thanks for the tips. I was able to max out with my current 667 on MEM. When I dropped it lower, I did not get a better speed before the proc gave out. I am floored that these Athlons can do this kinda speed. Do you know if all of the Regors can do this? If so, I just figured out what I am asking for Christmas from my wife.


----------



## tonkpils37

ok i am running occt right now and this thing is pushing..i have a decent cooler i think but do these temps seem high?

Attachment 130560


----------



## silentphantom250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silentphantom250* 
For now though I've dropped my clock to 248, my CPU to 3596Mhz, NB/CPU to 2232Mhz, and the hypertransport to 1984Mhz. Prime95 ran for about 10-13 hours in the times I tested it at 250, so now I'm going to see what I get with 248. Hopefully something stable.

Eh, I said screw it to this. I'm just going to leave my CPU at a nice 3625Mhz. Getting a prime95 failure after 10-13 hours shouldn't really affect what I plan on doing with it. Mostly converting a video every now and then and some TF2.

For now I plan on underclocking it as well with K10stat. I've been able to get it somewhat stable at 1000Mhz at 1.025v (going to bump it to 1.05v). Once I get that stable then I'm going to move onto the x8.5 and x11 p-states. So far so good.


----------



## tonkpils37

ok new settings ran stable on occt for an hour,,,i am leaving it at that!!! lol


----------



## Loosenut

here is a new screen shot with my current OC, I cannot go lower with my HT Link without being under 2000MHz. I tried and I suffered a serious performance downgrade.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TedKelly*


Do you know if all of the Regors can do this? If so, I just figured out what I am asking for Christmas from my wife.


TedKelly, I can't guarantee that all of them will do that well...it's usually based on luck but majority of the overclocks I see here with the 240 seem to be pretty good









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


ok i am running occt right now and this thing is pushing..i have a decent cooler i think but do these temps seem high?


Tonkpils37, considering the amount of cpu voltage you're using at the moment I really don't think 50C is all that bad. You're within the safe limits in my opinion. Just to clarify that temperature reading is during a full load stability test right?

Good luck


----------



## tonkpils37

yeah that was while it was running


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


yeah that was while it was running


Tonkpils37, if that is the case then yes you are completely fine at 50C full load. Do you know your room ambient temperature?

Good luck


----------



## tonkpils37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tonkpils37, if that is the case then yes you are completely fine at 50C full load. Do you know your room ambient temperature?

Good luck

nah...stays pretty comfortable in here. i know i need a new case. I have the Raidmax Tornado case now and it doesnt seem to be good for airflow.


----------



## Loosenut

thats probably better than my cheap barebone kit box lol


----------



## tonkpils37

possibly but not by much...lol....i want to get a bigger case just dont know what to look for...everything i have seems kinda cramped in this one


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonkpils37* 
possibly but not by much...lol....i want to get a bigger case just dont know what to look for...everything i have seems kinda cramped in this one

Tonkpils37, do you currently have a budget for a new case? Right now I have the CM690. There is also a few offerings from Antec that are pretty good such as the Antec 900/300. I used a Antec 900 for a little bit and the airflow is superior to my CM690 however I preferred my CM690 because it offered more ease in terms of cable management. If you have money to spend there is also the Lian Li cases. Some of them have very innovative when it comes to internal design.

Good luck


----------



## DarkStarModz

Hello all, this is my first attempt at overclocking and i think i have done a pretty good job. It took a lot of reading tutorials and downloading a dozen different monitors, and stress tests programs, it was a lot easier than expected. So i just built my first computer last weekend with all brand new parts i did all my homework to make sure my build was within budget but still overclockable. So when i first started overclocking my memory was set at 800mhz x 1.8v By BIOS Default even thought my OCZ PC2-8000 memory is 1000MHz 2.1v so i changed the the voltage to 2.1v and then just adjusted the CPU frequency and Multiplier to produce 1000MHz of Memory Clock and it worked and at the same time i ended up with my CPU overclocked to 3.5GHz without adjusting any voltage and its stable but my NB/HT link Frequency's were running at 2500MHz so i thought that was a little high so i just lowerd the NB Multiplier and HT Frequency and now its at 2250MHz, I didnt want to go any higher with the CPU clock just yet i want to wait to get my CPU Cooler first, when that happens ill post my results. Let me know what you all think and if you have any suggestions please let me know im a noob at overclocking. Anyways here's my specs, i hope i can join the club and share my experiences. I added some snapshots of CPU-Z results and Performance Test (64bit) the red bars is before overclocking the green bars is after overclocking.

Specs:

Thermaltake M9 Black Case with 3 120mm Blue Led Fans

Gigabyte Motherboard GA-MA785GM-US2H

Ultra LSP 550watt Power Supply

AMD X2 250 Overclocked to 3.5Ghz *REGOR Series* w/Stock Heatsink and 
Thermaltake 80mm Blue Led Fan

OCZ Reaper series PC2-8000 1000Mhz 2.1v X 4GB (5-5-5-18-25-2T) Unganged

Windows 7 Ultimate (64bit)

Bios OverClock Specs:

CPU Clock Ratio/Multiplier - x14
CPU NorthBridge Freq./Multiplier - x9(Had to press Ctrl+F1 to access in Bios)
CPU Frequency(MHz) - 250MHz
PCI-E Clock Freq.(MHZ) - 100MHz
HT Link Width - 16bits
HT Link Frequency - 1.8GHz
Memory Clock Multiplier - x4.00 (Default) 1000mhz
DDR2 Voltage - + 0.300
NorthBridge Voltage - Normal (Default)
SouthBridge Voltage - Normal (Default)
CPU NB VID - Normal (Default)
CPU Voltage - Normal (Default)

OverClock Results From CPU-Z:

Core Speed - 3500MHz
Multiplier - x14.0
Bus Speed 250MHz
HT Link - 2250MHz
Dram Freq. - 500MHz

Stress Test:

Prim95 - Blend Test for 1hr and 30min with 0 errors and CPU temp never went passed 46c and idle is 36c.


----------



## tonkpils37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Tonkpils37, do you currently have a budget for a new case? Right now I have the CM690. There is also a few offerings from Antec that are pretty good such as the Antec 900/300. I used a Antec 900 for a little bit and the airflow is superior to my CM690 however I preferred my CM690 because it offered more ease in terms of cable management. If you have money to spend there is also the Lian Li cases. Some of them have very innovative when it comes to internal design.

Good luck









yeah i like the antec 900 and i am contemplating that,,,,but there is a storm scout in the classifieds on here that i am curious about also...any experience with them?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkStarModz*


Let me know what you all think and if you have any suggestions please let me know im a noob at overclocking.

OverClock Results From CPU-Z:

Core Speed - 3500MHz
Multiplier - x14.0
Bus Speed 250MHz
HT Link - 2250MHz
Dram Freq. - 500MHz

Stress Test:

Prim95 - Blend Test for 1hr and 30min with 0 errors and CPU temp never went passed 46c and idle is 36c.


DarkStarModz, welcome to Overclock.net









You're doing quite well on your first overclock. Everything is looking good. You listed your above HT Link speed as 2250Mhz...are you sure you aren't referring to the NB Frequency instead? Overclocking the HT Link speed won't really provide any performance benefits. If anything the changes are negliable. I suggest keeping it at 1.8Ghz - 2Ghz.

If you can go ahead and add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what you are running ect: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


yeah i like the antec 900 and i am contemplating that,,,,but there is a storm scout in the classifieds on here that i am curious about also...any experience with them?


Tonkpils37, actually no I have not done any research on the storm scout. Here is a review that may shed some light on your curiosity: http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...r_storm_scout/.

Good luck


----------



## jacqlittle

A very good case for the price of the Antec 900 is the Cooler Master HAF932, it's full tower and it's bigger than you say, but it's really a great case!!! Other option is a LanCool Dragonlord PC-K62, it's mid tower format like you want, and it's a fantastic case too!!!

Edited: sorry for the mistake, equivalent in price to Antec 900 is the Cooler Master HAF922, not the HAF932, but still is a very good case, and it's in mid tower format not in full tower format...


----------



## DarkStarModz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
DarkStarModz, welcome to Overclock.net









You're doing quite well on your first overclock. Everything is looking good. You listed your above HT Link speed as 2250Mhz...are you sure you aren't referring to the NB Frequency instead? Overclocking the HT Link speed won't really provide any performance benefits. If anything the changes are negliable. I suggest keeping it at 1.8Ghz - 2Ghz.

If you can go ahead and add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what you are running ect: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.



Thanks for the warm welcome and i added all my info to my signature.

Also i have a question whats the difference between CPU NB Freq and HT Link Freq because both are in my bios, the CPU NB Freq is like a multiplier where the HT-Link is adjust by a frequency number and my bios says in red to the right "If the HT-Link Freq is larger than the NB Freq then the bios will return to its default setting" what does that mean??? If i want to drop my NB Freq from 2250MHz to 2000MHz do i change both or just one?? When i went from 2500MHz to 2250MHz i change the CPU NB multiplier from x10 to x9 and changed the HT-Link Freq from Normal to 1800MHz to make sure my bios didn't adjust anything to default. Here's a picture of my Bios screen.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkStarModz* 
Also i have a question whats the difference between CPU NB Freq and HT Link Freq because both are in my bios, the CPU NB Freq is like a multiplier where the HT-Link is adjust by a frequency number and my bios says in red to the right "If the HT-Link Freq is larger than the NB Freq then the bios will return to its default setting" what does that mean???

DarkStarModz, the NB Frequency is part of the processor internally and is separate from the cpu speed. Majority of it's duties are to provide management to the memory. I believe it runs together with the integrated memory controller as well. The HT Link speed is for your Hypertransport speed. I'm not sure why your bios is displaying the above message. To be honest this is the first time I've seen that.

Typically for the HT Link speed you'll want to keep it at stock. There's really no need to overclock that...at least not with Phenom II processors. Overclocking the NB Frequency will give you a nice boost in performance with tighter sub-timings. You can increase the NB Frequency via multiplier and also by raising the HT Clock speed (stock is 200Mhz).

Hope that helps


----------



## DarkStarModz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
I'm not sure why your bios is displaying the above message. To be honest this is the first time I've seen that.

Typically for the HT Link speed you'll want to keep it at stock. There's really no need to overclock that...at least not with Phenom II processors. Overclocking the NB Frequency will give you a nice boost in performance with tighter sub-timings. You can increase the NB Frequency via multiplier and also by raising the HT Clock speed (stock is 200Mhz).

Hope that helps









Ok thanks thlnk3r i got my HT-Link down to 2000MHz and my NB freq is still 2250MHz does that sound good? Also here is a picture of that warning in my bios.


----------



## Loosenut

thats the same message I see whenever I go into bios, I double checked my voltages and all were within spec so I dont see why the board gives this message.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkStarModz*


Ok thanks thlnk3r i got my HT-Link down to 2000MHz and my NB freq is still 2250MHz does that sound good? Also here is a picture of that warning in my bios.


DarkStarModz, that looks good. Anything over 2400Mhz and you may need to add +.150 - +.200 volts (cpu-nb). I wouldn't really worry too much about the above warning message. As long as you keep your NB Frequency at stock (or overclocked) then you should be fine. It should not be a problem since you won't be overclocking your HT Link speed.

Good luck


----------



## Zeifer

856Media, why is your vcore so high?


----------



## TedKelly

Did I miss something when I submitted last week? I am still not on the list.


----------



## TedKelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


TedKelly, I can't guarantee that all of them will do that well...it's usually based on luck but majority of the overclocks I see here with the 240 seem to be pretty good









...

Good luck



Thanks man.


----------



## Loosenut

well I ordered some new ram for sig rig, 2 - 2GB ddr2-1066. hopefully this allow me to get past 3.4GHz stable since I previously stated I thought my current memory might be holding me back.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
well I ordered some new ram for sig rig, 2 - 2GB ddr2-1066. hopefully this allow me to get past 3.4GHz stable since I previously stated I thought my current memory might be holding me back.

Loosenut, how low of a divider were you able to run? Was it that bad to where it was overclocking the memory above stock? The 1066 memory should definitely give you some more room though









Good luck


----------



## Loosenut

I still have it on the x4.33 setting with my OC at its current state puts me at 817MHz mem speed overall


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I still have it on the x4.33 setting with my OC at its current state puts me at 817MHz mem speed overall


Loosenut, ahh so you're slightly above stock. The 1066 memory should definitely give you some more breathing room (533Mhz versus 400Mhz). Hopefully you can get another 100-200Mhz more out of your 240.

Good luck buddy


----------



## Loosenut

thats the plan anyways.


----------



## Loosenut

well I got new memory in...after a little voltage issue with the ram I was able to successfully OC to 3.7GHz so far. I will post cpu-z vaildation when I'm done and a screeny


----------



## Doolie

Hey Guys,

New here. Just put together an HDPC and purchased a 240 for the rig along with a Gigabyte GA-MA78LM-S2 board to fit in the Antec Fusion case.

I didn't take much time, other than running OCCT for 24 hours after setting these settings.

Athlon 240 @ 3.5GHz (250 X 14) @ 1.375v
HT @ 2500mhz.
RAM - Patriot 1066 4GB @ 2.1V










Here is my validation link, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890078

So far, its 100% stable, but i'd like to see 3.7GHz. Any thoughts? The board doesn't have many options for settings, but it does have voltage etc.

Everything is set to auto except for the 250mhz bus and the X4 for the ram.

In voltages, everything auto except 2.1V for ram and 1.375 for CPU.

Thanks for the great info!

-Chris


----------



## jacqlittle

Try upping VCore & CPU-NB +0.100mV, and relax your HT-Link & NB Frequency multiplier below 2400-2500MHz, remember always HT Link <= NB Frequency


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doolie*


So far, its 100% stable, but i'd like to see 3.7GHz. Any thoughts? The board doesn't have many options for settings, but it does have voltage etc.

Everything is set to auto except for the 250mhz bus and the X4 for the ram.

In voltages, everything auto except 2.1V for ram and 1.375 for CPU.


Doolie, welcome to Overclock.net









So far everything is looking great. I'm assuming since you have the memory set to "auto" that you have no tried lowering the memory divider yet? That could be one of the things holding you back. Increasing the HT Clock speed will OC the memory freq and this can sometimes cause stability issues. Can you post up a cpu-z screen shot of the memory tab?

Good luck


----------



## allikat

Newb here, with a regor 240 on an Asrock n68pv-gs









I did drop the HT mult to keep it at about the 1GHz this board seems to max at.
NB is at 1934 MHz
And all this with the stock cooler that came with the boxed chip









I have a curious question, my memory is a mixed bag, one stick of 5300, and one of 4300, which should mean both can run at 266MHz, but they're both sitting at the 215MHz bus speed, what can I do with this board to push the memory a bit faster?
















Edit: for some reason, my core voltage jumps around a bit, from 1.3802 to 1.418v it's set to 1.400v in the bios... which only has options for 1.375, 1.4, 1.425v and no fine control... *sigh*


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
Newb here, with a regor 240 on an Asrock n68pv-gs









I did drop the HT mult to keep it at about the 1GHz this board seems to max at.
NB is at 1934 MHz
And all this with the stock cooler that came with the boxed chip









I have a curious question, my memory is a mixed bag, one stick of 5300, and one of 4300, which should mean both can run at 266MHz, but they're both sitting at the 215MHz bus speed, what can I do with this board to push the memory a bit faster?
















Edit: for some reason, my core voltage jumps around a bit, from 1.3802 to 1.418v it's set to 1.400v in the bios... which only has options for 1.375, 1.4, 1.425v and no fine control... *sigh*

You're kind of in a sticky situation with your odd ram combination and your current board. If you really want to get the most out of your cpu without spending a whole lot of cash, I would suggest getting a 785g mobo and 2x1GB sticks of 1066 ram.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130237
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231144

You will absolutely feel a difference.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


I have a curious question, my memory is a mixed bag, one stick of 5300, and one of 4300, which should mean both can run at 266MHz, but they're both sitting at the 215MHz bus speed, what can I do with this board to push the memory a bit faster?

Edit: for some reason, my core voltage jumps around a bit, from 1.3802 to 1.418v it's set to 1.400v in the bios... which only has options for 1.375, 1.4, 1.425v and no fine control... *sigh*


Allikat, as MRHANDS mentioned picking up a set of 1066 memory would yield better results with your OC. Mix matching memory is never a good idea and will eventually cause more problems down the road.

In regards to your voltage issues it sounds like your board is compensating for your overclock. I looked in your manual for an option that might be causing this but couldn't locate anything. This board may just have really poor voltage regulation









Good luck


----------



## allikat

It is a cheap board for sure, and it may well be that some parts of C&Q are still enabled. I've got a new cooler first on my shopping list, then more, and better memory later on.


----------



## Doolie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Doolie, welcome to Overclock.net









So far everything is looking great. I'm assuming since you have the memory set to "auto" that you have no tried lowering the memory divider yet? That could be one of the things holding you back. Increasing the HT Clock speed will OC the memory freq and this can sometimes cause stability issues. Can you post up a cpu-z screen shot of the memory tab?

Good luck










Here you are Th1nk3r, the memory shot.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doolie* 
Here you are Th1nk3r, the memory shot.

Doolie, when trying for 3.7Ghz did you give the cpu some more voltage? Have you tried also lowering your NB Frequency to see if that allows for more OC'ing room? You may have to also increase the cpu-nb voltage. Typically anything over 2400Mhz requires a +.200 increase.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## Doolie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Doolie, when trying for 3.7Ghz did you give the cpu some more voltage? Have you tried also lowering your NB Frequency to see if that allows for more OC'ing room? You may have to also increase the cpu-nb voltage. Typically anything over 2400Mhz requires a +.200 increase.

Let us know

Good luck










I went as high as 1.4025 volts on the CPU, and even then it boots weird, freezes all over the place.

I'm pretty happy with 3.5ghz + 2500mhz bus. I'm lucky its so stable like this with only CPU voltage raised.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doolie*


I went as high as 1.4025 volts on the CPU, and even then it boots weird, freezes all over the place.

I'm pretty happy with 3.5ghz + 2500mhz bus. I'm lucky its so stable like this with only CPU voltage raised.


Doolie, 1.4 volts is still pretty low. I honestly think you still have some breathing room with the voltage. As long as temperatures permit you should be fine









Good luck buddy


----------



## allikat

My regor lists VID as 1.425v, which would be stock volts for it? Ah well, it seems happy with 14x211MHz at 1.35v tho - lol


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


My regor lists VID as 1.425v, which would be stock volts for it? Ah well, it seems happy with 14x211MHz at 1.35v tho - lol


The Stock Voltage for the CPU is 1.325V I believe.


----------



## allikat

So why would VID show as 1.425v??? Do I have a bad chip or something? Or is my arse-rock board detecting the voltage incorrectly?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
So why would VID show as 1.425v??? Do I have a bad chip or something? Or is my arse-rock board detecting the voltage incorrectly?

I would assume the latter.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


So why would VID show as 1.425v??? Do I have a bad chip or something? Or is my arse-rock board detecting the voltage incorrectly?


Allikat, are you referring to the cpu-z results? In my previous post I stated it could either be due to poor voltage regulation or it may be due to the board compensating for the overclock. Does the voltage jump around a lot without a overclock?

Good luck


----------



## Loosenut

1.4 is a safe voltage for our processor. I believe 1.45v was supposed to be the highest recommended. one of the guys here has his at 1.5v when this thread was started. check page one for that person.

edit: 856media and akenku both had their cpu's at 1.5v on a stable OC


----------



## Platinum

I think it's better to transfer the ownership of the club, as the OP never bothered to maintain the user entries.


----------



## allikat

I found a cpu throttling entry in the bios, turning that off has stabilised cpu voltages








And tomorrow, my Xigma 1283 will arrive


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


I found a cpu throttling entry in the bios, turning that off has stabilised cpu voltages


Allikat, great find. What exactly was this option called?


----------



## allikat

I'll let you know next time I reboot and check it, but how many people on here are dumb/cheap enough to use arserock boards? lol


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


I think it's better to transfer the ownership of the club, as the OP never bothered to maintain the user entries.


Me too...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


I think it's better to transfer the ownership of the club, as the OP never bothered to maintain the user entries.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Me too...


If you guys can get in contact with the OP and let him know then maybe we can transfer ownership. The new owner would of course need to keep up with the thread and update the roster as needed


----------



## el gappo

Who can see whats wrong with this picture? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900338


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Who can see whats wrong with this picture? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900338


The RAM timings are too loose?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


The RAM timings are too loose?










nope not it.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


nope not it.










L3 Cache?


----------



## el gappo

still not it bra


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Who can see whats wrong with this picture? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900338


El gappo, the specification field is showing Phenom II 965


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
El gappo, the specification field is showing Phenom II 965









Good one, didn't even catch that.


----------



## el gappo

BINGO. you get a cookie







its what happens when you disable 2 of the cores. Also works on the http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829486 that character has been stealing making up boints like its nobodies buisness









I presume any tri or quad shows as an athlon when cores are disabled, thought it was interesting


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
I presume any tri or quad shows as an athlon when cores are disabled, thought it was interesting









El gappo, ahhh ok. So that processor is actually a Phenom II and not a Athlon II?


----------



## el gappo

Yup hence the l3 cache and the unlocked multi







Didn't think it would fool you. But ussually it shows as an opteron if its something funky no?


----------



## PCCstudent

I also have a Regor that I just got up today since school is over for a month. I followed jacqlittle's guide and hit 3.6 (as advertised had to bump vcore 1.45) perhaps I will make more runs with lower vcore. I put a BE fan on this little Regor and temps were never a problem.

Stress was OCCT and I had probably 8c difference in cpu temp compared to ASUS PC Probe. This much difference is not accetpable. Had temp problems with stock fan.

I have this board sitting on my dresser(in a 4U server case) with just the cpu fan running. Will work it over in the comming month.


----------



## thlnk3r

Club members, the OP of the thread will be handing over ownership to another member. This member (Platinum) will be the new OP. Does anyone have objections before the changes are made? With Platinum as the owner the roster should receive updates more often.

Let us know


----------



## Regamaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Club members, the OP of the thread will be handing over ownership to another member. This member (Platinum) will be the new OP. Does anyone have objections before the changes are made? With Platinum as the owner the roster should receive updates more often.

Let us know









This is great news! It's about time, I've been waiting to get on that list forever!

Plus a little problem here.. I've built this computer for my buddy with the AMD Athlon II x2 240 + GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H combo deal from Newegg for only $102.99 Shipped a while ago. The problem is that I can't get the 240 stable at 3.5GHz unless I have the vcore set to 1.45 (kinda high IMO).

Could the motherboard be faulty or is this normal for that specific board? and is this vcore dangerous for the CPU? Thanks


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
This is great news! It's about time, I've been waiting to get on that list forever!

Plus a little problem here.. I've built this computer for my buddy with the AMD Athlon II x2 240 + GIGABYTE GA-MA785GM-US2H combo deal from Newegg for only $102.99 Shipped a while ago. The problem is that I can't get the 240 stable at 3.5GHz unless I have the vcore set to 1.45 (kinda high IMO).

Could the motherboard be faulty or is this normal for that specific board? and is this vcore dangerous for the CPU? Thanks

First of all, what you should do is isolate the components, by doing that you'll know whether it's the board or the chip.
1. Turn down the multiplier of the chip to 10.0x and continue to increase the HT clock from 200MHz while keeping the stock vcore. Meanwhile, lower the multiplier of HT Link and NB just to keep it around 2000MHz.
2. After each change(5-10MHz increments), run Small FFT for around 5 minutes or a couple passes of IBT/LinX to make sure it's stable
3. Doing the above allow you to run the chip within spec, and by continuing to push the HT clock on your motherboard, you'll know the limit of your board.
4. After you done that, write it down somewhere, and now you can turn the multiplier back to normal and starting to increase the HT clock. When you know it's not stable and the HT Clock is below the limit of your board, you'll know it's the chip and not the board.

On the other hand, 1.45V on vcore is not dangerous as long as the temperature is fine. Don't go above 1.55V on air as it can get quite hot.


----------



## Loosenut

plantinum please update my stats to 3.5GHz stable


----------



## Loosenut

cpu-z keeps telling me its outdated and wont let me validate even though I have the latest version.


----------



## alg33k

user: Alg33k

processor: Athlon II X2 240

Mobo: Biostar TA790GXBE(0902)

HSF: Stock

VCore: P-state set at 1.4V, overvolt set at +0.1v, everest show cpu vcore as 1.5V

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x32/x64//winxp x32

i'm going through all combination of hardware and software setup, so far 32bit is easily stable while 64bit seems to give problem especially with iGPU overclock

NB Core: custom p-state set @1.175, [email protected] 0.1v

HTT: 240MHz

PCI-e: 100MHz

Multiplier: (x14)

HT Link: 1600MHz (x8) -> final frequency: 1920MHz

NB Frequency: 1600 MHz (1920Mhz)

RAM: Transcend DDR2-800 2GB *2 @ 6-6-6-18
RAM set @333Mhz with 6-6-6-18( overclock to 400Mhz)
CPU Configuration: All enable, but with custom P-state set, CPU frequency/voltage always fix.

Stressing Method: Prime95 x32 stable 12+ hours //AMD overdrive 12+ stable

Stepping: Didn't notice yet.

Temperature: Don't remember exactly,
at stock
with CnQ, 35 and below at idle
max load mostly below 55
overclock
40-45c idle
around 55-60c( Need to confirm)

So far my experience with 240 and 790Gx. I'm having trouble with memory, i'm not sure if its RAM or my mobo or combination of both. I can't seem to run my memory outside specification, i had 1GB transcend [email protected] working reasonable at 420Mhz(with different board). with this i can't run above 405Mhz, i can't over volt it. so either i need to keep my overclock limited to 20% to run RAM at 400Mhz specification or run ram at reduce speed.

One more problem is NB overclock. even with 20% CPU overclock, i get memory errors with ram set at 400Mhz spec. if i change P-state to custom , and reduce NB to 1600Mhz, everything works fine except no power saving while idle.

I'm still trying to find best compromise of overclock, stability and power saving. Only thing on my mind is getting DDR2-1066 which is hard to find here in India and if i find any its very costly mostly from OCZ and other premium memory.

Other:
I'm using creative Audigy PCI sound card, i'm not sure if it will cause stability issue with overclock since pci bus will be overclock too unlike PCIe.

I'll add more software side details for stability when i'm happy with the setup. Right now i'm testing on winxp 32.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Club members, the OP of the thread will be handing over ownership to another member. This member (Platinum) will be the new OP. Does anyone have objections before the changes are made? With Platinum as the owner the roster should receive updates more often.

Let us know










I think it's Perfect! He's an active member in this thread. Congratulations Platinum...


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


cpu-z keeps telling me its outdated and wont let me validate even though I have the latest version.


That is because version 1.53 came out 
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## Loosenut

I have 1.53

edit: I will uninstall it when I get home from work.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alg33k*


So far my experience with 240 and 790Gx. I'm having trouble with memory, i'm not sure if its RAM or my mobo or combination of both. I can't seem to run my memory outside specification, i had 1GB transcend [email protected] working reasonable at 420Mhz(with different board). with this i can't run above 405Mhz, i can't over volt it. so either i need to keep my overclock limited to 20% to run RAM at 400Mhz specification or run ram at reduce speed.


Alg33k, have you tried loosening the sub-timings even more? How about raising the VDimm? Have you tried both ganged and unganged modes? What kind of stability tests did you run at 420Mhz on the previous machine? Was it for sure 100% stable?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alg33k*


One more problem is NB overclock. even with 20% CPU overclock, i get memory errors with ram set at 400Mhz spec. if i change P-state to custom , and reduce NB to 1600Mhz, everything works fine except no power saving while idle.


This is very unfortunate considering the stock speed should be 2000Mhz. Try bumping up your cpu-nb voltage to 1.2 volts. Let us know if that helps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alg33k*


Other:
I'm using creative Audigy PCI sound card, i'm not sure if it will cause stability issue with overclock since pci bus will be overclock too unlike PCIe.


This shouldn't be an issue. The only components that are being overclocked should be the HT Clock speed, CPU Frequency and Memory Frequency. Both should not effect the PCI bus.

Hope that helps


----------



## allikat

My Xigma 1283 has arrived! YAY!!!!
Now the question: Is it worth lapping a regor? Or should I just go install the xigma?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
My Xigma 1283 has arrived! YAY!!!!
Now the question: Is it worth lapping a regor? Or should I just go install the xigma?

Allikat, try the mounting the Xigmatek first and see how it goes. If the results are poor then perhaps you may want to consider lapping the IHS.

Good luck


----------



## allikat

Well, I'm getting idle temps of 40c and core temps of 60c running linX, so, let's see!
Time to grab a coffee, and rip this box apart...


----------



## Loosenut

I'm debating on getting an after market cooler now that I have my ram and a new case, plus with my new OC I'm running a little warmer. I just dont know when you know you NEED one vs. WANTING one.

edit: looking forward to update from allikat


----------



## allikat

Ok, I'm only running it at 3GHz, at a little over stock volts, but with the xigma, my idle temp is down to 12c, and peak with Linx running is.. 17c... This is in a cold room tho.

On thing I did notice when I pulled the stock fan included with my boxed cpu, it was only making partial contact with the chip.. and only left a mark on one side with it's TIM...

Now I need a wider case.. this Xigma is too big to put the side back on - lol


----------



## Loosenut

I bought a HAF 922, its a decent sized case and with my added fans a lot of air flow. now my cpu heatsink looks tiny in there. but as you know there are a lot of choices and still a decent selection under $100


----------



## allikat

I'll look for a case later on.

In the mean while...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I'm debating on getting an after market cooler now that I have my ram and a new case, plus with my new OC I'm running a little warmer. I just dont know when you know you NEED one vs. WANTING one.


Loosenut, if your load temperatures are constantly above 55C then you might want to consider a new cooler. Other than that I think you're fine. Remember also, room ambient temperatures make a huge difference not to mention proper case airflow as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


On thing I did notice when I pulled the stock fan included with my boxed cpu, it was only making partial contact with the chip.. and only left a mark on one side with it's TIM...


Allikat, make sure you are mounting the cooler properly. The only thing that comes to mind is that either the IHS and/or cooler have uneven surfaces (concave/convex). Typically a lap will resolve this. To me though it sounds like the cooler was not seated properly prior to locking it down.

Good luck


----------



## Loosenut

allikat, your stats are looking good man. If you could, I would knock the HT link down a notch to achieve that higher clock but still looking good imo.

edit: got my cpu-z working correctly http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=902645


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
allikat, your stats are looking good man. If you could, I would knock the HT link down a notch to achieve that higher clock but still looking good imo.

Loosenut, thank you for pointing that out. Shouldn't his HT Link speed be higher than 950Mhz?


----------



## Loosenut

he stated previously that he had C&Q turned on. thats probably what we are seeing. I had mine on when I reset my bios to oc with my new ram and while surfing the net I noticed my clocks dropping significantly while at idle. but this is just an assumption on my part.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Prime stable

Ram overclock is holding me back

Board doesn't drop below 667


----------



## allikat

I had knocked the HT mult down to x3 in the hopes of better clocks, I think I'm hitting the board's limits at a 250MHz clock tho.. It bluescreened at 252 clock at 1.4v core.
3428MHz seems plenty stable


----------



## RideZiLightning

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


I had knocked the HT mult down to x3 in the hopes of better clocks, I think I'm hitting the board's limits at a 250MHz clock tho.. It bluescreened at 252 clock at 1.4v core.
3428MHz seems plenty stable










Slow the ram to 400 if you can, but definitely ditch that 533 asap lol

1.4v is nothing yo but keep it at or under 1.5

Turn your multiplier down to 5x, set your ram and ht as low as they can go, and then see what max your fsb


----------



## allikat

This board seems to keep ram clock at 1:1 with cpu clock (or maybe it's my regor doing that) and the lowest speed ram I have is stock 266MHz... In theory, it shouldn't be limited by memory speed until I hit a 266 core clock. In theory...


----------



## RideZiLightning

A couple times I've had to put 1066 to 1:1 to get good clocks

Specifically 1000mhz ht boards using am3, whether they are supposed to support am3 or just am2+

Check to see if the 250 is the wall yo

I ain't much help lol


----------



## Loosenut

allikat, i just looked up your board....I completely understand why you cant seem to get it OC any higher. 3.4 GHz is still a nice OC imo


----------



## PCCstudent

Working with the OC settings provided at the start of the thread (for a X2 250) temps are real nice (under 40c according to OCCT (a little suspect) ,the problem, I get a "one core has failed" message durning the OCCT stress test. I havent taken any action yet, so before I start with my ideas,does anyone have a idea of their own?

You may ask "whats your idea" and it's back off on the OC, and find stability with both cores, cpu voltage is the only bump from the thread (1.45) Here is my proof, can I be in the club now?

The temps went up a bit as the heat in the home came on,strange how that works.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
the problem, I get a "one core has failed" message durning the OCCT stress test. I havent taken any action yet, so before I start with my ideas,does anyone have a idea of their own?

You may ask "whats your idea" and it's back off on the OC, and find stability with both cores, cpu voltage is the only bump from the thread (1.45) Here is my proof, can I be in the club now?

PCCstudent, can you reply back with some cpu-z screen shots of your current overclock? If you can try to include the memory tab as well. Perhaps you have a few settings that need adjustment.

Good luck


----------



## PCCstudent

Forum Moderator, I used the exact same settings as jacqlittle posted at the very beginning of the thread. Now I have ran multiple OCCT stress tests and no failures (see posted thumbnail) I am going to set it up again for a slightly higher OC than 3.6 and stress it, I want to be a member


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Forum Moderator, I used the exact same settings as jacqlittle posted at the very beginning of the thread. Now I have ran multiple OCCT stress tests and no failures (see posted thumbnail) I am going to set it up again for a slightly higher OC than 3.6 and stress it, I want to be a member










If you want, try upping +0.100mV VCore and CPU-NB voltage, and disabling C&Q too, you probably could get 3750MHz (250MHz HTT) without problems, but temps will be incremented enough, you'll need good cooling, with stock cooling i don't recommend it, and difference in performance between 3.6 or 3.7GHz isn't too much, i think for 24/7 3.6GHz is enough for the most common use...

Sorry for my bad english...

Merry Christmas to eveybody!!!


----------



## allikat

Merry christmas regor owners!!

Yep, I'm pretty sure this is as fast as my board will go, time to start saving for a new case and board.


----------



## alg33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Alg33k, have you tried loosening the sub-timings even more? How about raising the VDimm? Have you tried both ganged and unganged modes? What kind of stability tests did you run at 420Mhz on the previous machine? Was it for sure 100% stable?


It was my old ram module i don't have it anymore, i think i set relax timing for that ram. AFAIK it was stable not 100% sure.Most of the time i used prime95 torture test. Also i forgot to mention, i did test that ram with old X2 4000 CPU.

one more thing, i couldn't get memory in ganged mode, its always in ungang mode even if i set it for gang mode. I use Lavalys everest for monitoring.

Increasing vdimm gives memory error in windows, i tried bumping just a bit but almost always gives error.

Quote:



This is very unfortunate considering the stock speed should be 2000Mhz. Try bumping up your cpu-nb voltage to 1.2 volts. Let us know if that helps


Yes, i did bump vNB to 0.1v some time upto 0.3v, no succes.

Quote:



This shouldn't be an issue. The only components that are being overclocked should be the HT Clock speed, CPU Frequency and Memory Frequency. Both should not effect the PCI bus.

Hope that helps










i though PCI clock is derived from base clock in both Intel and AMD platform.

After considering everything i'm beginning to wonder if my CPU is not that great for OC. My CPU default vcore is 1.4V i was wondering if it was too high. My friend recently got Phenom II 550(vcore 1.35v)

ps: thanks for the response and thank you all for the resourceful info.


----------



## Loosenut

alg33k, 1.4v for cpu is perfectly fine for our cpu's. if you look on the first page most of us are running right at or close to 1.4v. glad you were able to figure out what was holding you back, keep us posted.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alg33k*


It was my old ram module i don't have it anymore, i think i set relax timing for that ram. AFAIK it was stable not 100% sure.Most of the time i used prime95 torture test. Also i forgot to mention, i did test that ram with old X2 4000 CPU.

one more thing, i couldn't get memory in ganged mode, its always in ungang mode even if i set it for gang mode. I use Lavalys everest for monitoring.

Increasing vdimm gives memory error in windows, i tried bumping just a bit but almost always gives error.

Yes, i did bump vNB to 0.1v some time upto 0.3v, no succes.

i though PCI clock is derived from base clock in both Intel and AMD platform.

After considering everything i'm beginning to wonder if my CPU is not that great for OC. My CPU default vcore is 1.4V i was wondering if it was too high. My friend recently got Phenom II 550(vcore 1.35v)

ps: thanks for the response and thank you all for the resourceful info.


You want unganged

The board determines stock vcore. Even up to 1.55v is good but absolute MAX

Turn CnQ and all spread spectrums off

Your board has a good amount of OC options. Tweak everything you can

Loosen up your ram timings

Set your cpu-nb to 800mhz

Give your ram and nb a little more voltage

TINKER

But your old board and ram are the culprits if anything bro


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Merry christmas regor owners!!

Yep, I'm pretty sure this is as fast as my board will go, time to start saving for a new case and board.


correct the name to asrock


----------



## allikat

Methinks Blooder doesn't get the implied joke about Asrock boards being unprintably awful for clocking...


----------



## PCCstudent

I sure will vouch for ASUS boards for OC work,Both My M4A78T-E for my Regor and my M4A79T-Deluxe for my 955 BE have never held me back. No if only ASUS had a AM3 socket SLI DDR3 board.

I think my DDR3 SLI AM3 board will be MSI.


----------



## PCCstudent

Jacqlittle, what is the default values for NB frequency and voltage? You say give it a .1 bump but its just set on auto and I don't know what value to start with. I am using a ASUS M4A78T-E mobo. I have a 3675.1 OC stressings now. I did a 3750 and it failed (second time I had to do a CMOS dump to get it to post again,pretty strange).

I am amazed at the extra cooling from my BE cpu fan/heatsink. Little guy gets up above 4000rpm,bless his heart.


----------



## PCCstudent

In another thread one person is reporting that undervolting vcore is a way towards overclocking the Regor cpu, is there any truth to this?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alg33k* 
Increasing vdimm gives memory error in windows, i tried bumping just a bit but almost always gives error.

Alg33k, the only thing that might be preventing this is heat. When the voltage is increased it might be raising the temperature on the IC's causing errors. Since you didn't include the model number of your set I'm assuming these do not have heatspreaders ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alg33k* 
i though PCI clock is derived from base clock in both Intel and AMD platform.

After considering everything i'm beginning to wonder if my CPU is not that great for OC. My CPU default vcore is 1.4V i was wondering if it was too high. My friend recently got Phenom II 550(vcore 1.35v)

Perhaps maybe you are thinking of the reference clock speed (HT Clock)? I guess you could say this is the "base clock" speed. For Intel it use to be called Northbridge. I wasn't sure if you were referring to the old pci/agp buses. Those should be locked at 33/66 Mhz.

In regards to the voltage question, these processors can easily handle 1.5 volts. I probably wouldn't go above 1.55 volts on air.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Jacqlittle, what is the default values for NB frequency and voltage? You say give it a .1 bump but its just set on auto and I don't know what value to start with.

PCCstudent, on most boards the stock cpu-nb voltage is 1.175. Try seeing if that is available in the bios.

Good luck


----------



## alg33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Alg33k, the only thing that might be preventing this is heat. When the voltage is increased it might be raising the temperature on the IC's causing errors. Since you didn't include the model number of your set I'm assuming these do not have heatspreaders ?


No heat spreaders, its value RAM from transcend.

Quote:



Perhaps maybe you are thinking of the reference clock speed (HT Clock)? I guess you could say this is the "base clock" speed. For Intel it use to be called Northbridge. I wasn't sure if you were referring to the old pci/agp buses. Those should be locked at 33/66 Mhz.


I meant to say, if i increase reference clock, will it effect PCI bus clock(not PCI e bus clock, its independent), since PCI clock will be derived from base clock AFAIK, i could be wrong.

Quote:



In regards to the voltage question, these processors can easily handle 1.5 volts. I probably wouldn't go above 1.55 volts on air.


i actually run my CPU with 1.5v @ 3.7Ghz, it was bootable in windows, but not so stable in prime95, and i think cooling was the factor so i decided to scale down on clock and vcore.

Since yesterday, i'm testing with low voltage. i was able to run my CPU at 1.25V at stock 2.8Ghz. did torture test for 12hrs, no errors then there was power outtage for 5mins( its frequent here in India).

Now, i'm going to increase clock with vcore of 1.25v.

@RideZiLightning

Quote:



You want unganged


YES, i want to compare the memory performance with these two different mode, i set the required option in the board but its not happening, i did same with my friend PhII 550, and it was working.

Quote:



Turn CnQ and all spread spectrums off


ya i'm going to disable power saving feature, SS is OFF.

Quote:



Your board has a good amount of OC options. Tweak everything you can


yes, thats what i love about this board. everything is controllable.









Quote:



Loosen up your ram timings


i think i already set slowest timing. so i'm going to reduce freq.

Quote:



Set your cpu-nb to 800mhz


i didn't get what you meant by that, do you mean CPU to NB(Gfx NB) to 800Mhz which mean HTT clock. or CPU NB( integrated Memory controller)

I'll be adding screenshot soon, i don't have internet now at home, i usually used my cellphone to connect. its the reason for my late replies.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alg33k*


No heat spreaders, its value RAM from transcend.


Alg33k, perhaps that is the problem with the error messages when increasing the memory voltage. It might be just heating up too much. Is your memory also receiving the proper airflow inside your case?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alg33k*


I meant to say, if i increase reference clock, will it effect PCI bus clock(not PCI e bus clock, its independent), since PCI clock will be derived from base clock AFAIK, i could be wrong.


I'm pretty sure this is no longer an issue with these newer boards. As far as I know boards with the VIA chipset were the only ones that did not allow locking of the 33/66 pci bus.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alg33k*


ya i'm going to disable power saving feature, SS is OFF.


If you're running Vista/Windows 7 make sure to set your power management settings to "Higher Performance".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alg33k*


i didn't get what you meant by that, do you mean CPU to NB(Gfx NB) to 800Mhz which mean HTT clock. or CPU NB( integrated Memory controller)


I too am a bit confused on his suggestion. "CPU-NB" to me is the NB Frequency voltage... Perhaps he's referring to the HT Link speed (ie. stock is 2000Mhz).

Good luck


----------



## PCCstudent

When trying to make a 3.75 OCCT stress test and temps are not the problem.
vcore is as high as I want to go (1.45 for a REGOR X2 250) what voltage would you work with next? here are my ram timings. Perhaps that 1T Command Rate should go to 2T. This is not my sig rig but an ASUS M4A78T-E and a Anthlon X2 250 (locked multi) and I get a "core 0 failed" when stressing at 3.75 with OCCT
250 HTT and 1750 HT link


----------



## allikat

Yeah, I run my old junk memory at 2t command rate, and it's stable enough for me at 3.475GHz (248x14) on my sig rig


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


When trying to make a 3.75 OCCT stress test and temps are not the problem.
vcore is as high as I want to go (1.45 for a REGOR X2 250) what voltage would you work with next? here are my ram timings. Perhaps that 1T Command Rate should go to 2T. This is not my sig rig but an ASUS M4A78T-E and a Anthlon X2 250 (locked multi) and I get a "core 0 failed" when stressing at 3.75 with OCCT
250 HTT and 1750 HT link


For that frequency i have to set +0.100mV to VCore and CPU-NB (my bios doesn't let me put an exact voltage, only increment +0.050 +0.100 or +0.150mV to VCore or CPU-NB voltages), and my VCore stock is 1.375V so giving it +0.100mV it goes to 1.475V and it's stable at 3.75GHz, but maybe if your bios lets you put values in small increments, maybe with 1.45V could be stable, try too incrementing NB and/or CPU-NB voltages to leave it stable...

Also for stabilize your oc change your HT-Link to stay near 2000MHz if you could, set it at x8 (1600MHz) for giving a final frequency of 2000MHz, and for the NB Frequency also change multiplier for go to 2400-2500MHz or less...

Temps for me stay at safe values under 60ÂºC, but my cooler isn't very good and temps go a little high...


----------



## PCCstudent

Jaq and alli, should I follow standard OC procedure and just work one voltage change at a time or perhaps bump vcore, NB 1.8, NB-cpu, DRAM,SB all just a little. My ASUS BIOS lets me bump all of these if I want.

I can hit 3.6 stable with just the inital changes you first posted and keep ram at 1T, so 3.6 is not a problem in any way, its just going higher and it's not temp related, RAM timings pretty loose arent they?

This is a 32-bit XP run.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
I can hit 3.6 stable with just the inital changes you first posted and keep ram at 1T, so 3.6 is not a problem in any way, its just going higher and it's not temp related, RAM timings pretty loose arent they?

PCCstudent, I would seriously consider changing the command rate from 1T to 2T. That should allow the memory to run a little bit smoother during testing. Your memory is actually pretty loose. I believe stock it calls for 8-8-8-24 at 1.5volts. Perhaps you're getting close to the limits of your Athlon processor? 3.6Ghz is nothing to be ashamed of...that is for sure









Good luck


----------



## allikat

I've not pushed vcore over 1.425v, but my board is junk anyway, try 2t command rate on the memory, and try pushing it a bit harder, you should be able to get more from a 250 than I can on a 240.


----------



## Odel

I would like my Overclock on my 245 added please!

Validation in my sig


----------



## jacqlittle

I'm now testing my Regor at 3.7GHz with a similar configuration that Platinum posted at beginning of the thread, and by the moment it looks stable (need to pass a few more hours of Prime95), but if looks fine...

My actual settings are:
-HTT: 247MHz
-PCI-e: 100MHz
-VCore: +0.050mV (1.424V)
-HT Link: 1600MHz (x10) (final frequency: 1976MHz, for being below stock 2000MHz)
-NB Frequency: Auto (x10) (final frequency: 2470Mhz, for not to go too much over 2400MHz (like is recommended in much places), because in my BIOS i can't change NB Multiplier)
-RAM: 800MHz Vdimm 2.0V (final frequency: 988MHz 5-5-5-18-24 2.0V)
-CPU Configuration: all settings like Cool&Quiet, C1E, Secure Virtual Machine... Disabled

Max temps are nearly the same that before, when i oc'ed at 3.6GHz with VCore stock: 53ÂºC CPU - 39ÂºC Cores 1&2 - 34ÂºC motherboard, at full load stress with Prime95 with an ambient temp of 20ÂºC

Well, if i see it's stable a few more hours, i like Platinum change my settings in the first page settings score...

Happy Christmas to everyone!!!

P.D.: sorry if i wrote something wrong, my english isn't very good...

*Edited: not stable, and for giving more voltaje, i could do 3.75GHz upping VCore +0.100mV and CPU-NB Voltage +0.100mV too, but temps go so high... I stay at 3.6GHz!!!*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
*Edited: not stable, and for giving more voltaje, i could do 3.75GHz upping VCore +0.100mV and CPU-NB Voltage +0.100mV too, but temps go so high... I stay at 3.6GHz!!!*

Jacqlittle, at 2470Mhz NB Frequency how much cpu-nb voltage are you using? That component may need a slight bump in voltage. If anything try lowering your NB Frequency and re-run the stress test at 247Mhz.

Keep us updated

Good luck


----------



## allikat

Now I've pushed vcore to 1.45v, slowed memory timings to 5-5-5-16-20 and I'm orthos testing at 256 FSB, 3580Mhz






























First pass 1024k passed - woot!


----------



## OCDULTRA

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=916283

On stock cooling.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCDULTRA*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=916283

On stock cooling.


That is amazing on stock cooler. What's the highest temperature on stress tests?


----------



## OCDULTRA

54-57 c


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Jacqlittle, at 2470Mhz NB Frequency how much cpu-nb voltage are you using? That component may need a slight bump in voltage. If anything try lowering your NB Frequency and re-run the stress test at 247Mhz.

Keep us updated

Good luck

With my Regor i could go to 3750MHz, i did it a time ago, but my idea was to get 3.7GHz with low voltages, because at 3750MHz i have to increase VCore and CPU-NB voltage, and temps are so high, now is winter, but in my city most of the year ambient temps are very high...

Thanks for your interest...


----------



## jacqlittle

OCDULTRA is your oc stable, or only a suicide shot? I could go too to 4GHz but only suicide shots... And what are your settings? Voltages, frequencys, etc...


----------



## allikat

Mine just plain won't go stable at over 250MHz FSB








Just over an hour into Orthos testing at 256 FSB it blue screened.
I think I need some new memory.


----------



## Loosenut

well boys and girls, I just purchased a Scythe Mugen 2. and allikat, I would have to agree that different ram would allow you to OC further. I'm going to be pushing past 3.5GHz this weekend, my goal is 3.8 but we'll see.


----------



## allikat

Well it certainly wasn't cpu heat that did it, with a max core temp of 25c.
Time to start saving up..
I need a new case (to suit this massive Xiggy), new mobo (because cheap asrock are arse) and new memory...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Well it certainly wasn't cpu heat that did it, with a max core temp of 25c.
Time to start saving up..
I need a new case (to suit this massive Xiggy), new mobo (because cheap asrock are arse) and new memory...


Allikat, is your memory overclocked at 256Mhz or is it underclocked? If the memory is underclocked then that may not be the problem. Did you increase the NB voltage (chipset) after increasing the HT Clock speed?

Good luck


----------



## allikat

NB and memory volts are up one notch.
And the slowest stick of memory I have is supposed to be 266MHz clocked.
Info from CPU-z:
Slot 1: 1GB PQI PC2-5300 (333MHz)
Slot 2: 1GB Hyundai PC2-4300 (266Mhz)

CPU is currently at 1.45v, chipset at 1.35v, memory at 1.9v
Current memory timings: 6-6-6-18-24


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


NB and memory volts are up one notch.
And the slowest stick of memory I have is supposed to be 266MHz clocked.
Info from CPU-z:
Slot 1: 1GB PQI PC2-5300 (333MHz)
Slot 2: 1GB Hyundai PC2-4300 (266Mhz)

CPU is currently at 1.45v, chipset at 1.35v, memory at 1.9v
Current memory timings: 6-6-6-18-24


Allikat, wow your memory is definitely holding you back (PC2-4300). I did not know you were running a mix set either. It's wise that you purchase a matching set. Mix matching memory for overclocking might be harder to work with since the voltages/sub-timings/IC's are different.

DDR2-800 memory or even 1066 would be extremely helpful









Good luck


----------



## allikat

Thanks, I need it.
Yeah, this memory is junk I inheritted from a dead machine, it's the only DDR2 I have currently, replacements are on my shopping list.


----------



## OCDULTRA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


OCDULTRA is your oc stable, or only a suicide shot? I could go too to 4GHz but only suicide shots... And what are your settings? Voltages, frequencys, etc...


Yes, it is stable, but I had to max out all my voltages so I might drop this oc back a bit. At 3.8 ghz I had pretty much stock voltages.


----------



## alg33k

I did my last test on 240, i wanted to run this cpu at lowest voltage at 2.8Ghz. I run torture test (vcore 1.3V/stock 1.4V) for 12Hrs or so with no issue.
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=x3fg3a&s=6

I had got a chances to exchange this CPU with new 550BE, so i took it with both hand. Next day i got my 550BE, set required setting, and damn i couldn't be any happier, it was fully functional quad. I'm doing various test with that chip now, been running torture test for 3rd day straight changing settings every 12hrs of successful run.

As much as i like my Athlon II 240, i always wanted to get 550BE. I never thought i'd have change 240 so early( about 3 month). Its such a great chip for 60-65$, get all the job done cheap and really fast. I think best bang for buck chip i ever got.

My personal rating for this chip is 8.5/10.


----------



## lee321987

Hello.
I realize this is not an easy thing to know, but if anyone would give their opinion, I'd be grateful.
How much lifespan will I remove from my Athlon II x2 250 by using a voltage of 1.5v? How long do you think it would live at stock voltage?
I know every chip is different, but I'd still like opinions.


----------



## allikat

A chip at stock with decent cooling should have a life in excess of 10 years.
1.5v on stock cooling however, will push up temps, which will certainly cut lifespan. Not sure by how much tho.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lee321987*


Hello.
I realize this is not an easy thing to know, but if anyone would give their opinion, I'd be grateful.
How much lifespan will I remove from my Athlon II x2 250 by using a voltage of 1.5v? How long do you think it would live at stock voltage?
I know every chip is different, but I'd still like opinions.


Lee321987, 1.5 volts will result in electromigration more quickly but honestly by the time the processor dies you'll probably be on your next build. Keep your 240 properly cooled and you should be fine. Is 1.4 - 1.45 volts not enough?

Good luck


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lee321987*


Hello.
I realize this is not an easy thing to know, but if anyone would give their opinion, I'd be grateful.
How much lifespan will I remove from my Athlon II x2 250 by using a voltage of 1.5v? How long do you think it would live at stock voltage?
I know every chip is different, but I'd still like opinions.


I think with these chips the best is VCore between 1.375-1.475V and get the max OC possible with that VCore, about 3.6-3.8GHz is very possible, and temps with those voltages are pretty good, and giving more voltage doesn't seem to help much more, and difference in performance about stock frequency is very good... To get more than 3.8GHz VCore needed is too high, and maybe for long time isn't a good idea...


----------



## enrell

*anyone got it stable above 3.9ghz??*

i managed to boot @ 3.85ghz but rebooted when i ran OCCT..voltage was at 1.6v

my current oc is at 3.78ghz. 43celcius @ max load...

my aim is 3.9 or even 4ghz !

any advices much appreciated..

tanx


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


*
my current oc is at 3.78ghz. 43celcius @ max load...

*
*
*
*
**
Enrell, welcome to Overclock.net!

How much Vcore was needed for 3.78Ghz and is it stable?

Good luck*


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Enrell, welcome to Overclock.net!

How much Vcore was needed for 3.78Ghz and is it stable?

Good luck


tanx thinker !!

vcore @ 1.65v..yup..stable @ occt..

how high voltage can the chip take anyways??


----------



## akenku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


tanx thinker !!

vcore @ 1.65v..yup..stable @ occt..

how high voltage can the chip take anyways??


OMG







that's too much of volt









mine is running @ 3.9ghz at 1.53v stable.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enrell* 
how high voltage can the chip take anyways??

Enrell, wow that is a lot of voltage. I think AMD advertises 1.5 volts being the max "safe" voltage for these processors. I'm surprised your load temperatures are that low. You either have great cooling or a super low room ambient









Either way great job on the OC!


----------



## enrell

*shrugs*

my stock voltage is already @ 1.425..

tinker-i dont tink ive low room ambient...im @ at the equator...i only got 1 season here..hehe..but the pc is on WC..


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akenku* 
OMG







that's too much of volt









mine is running @ 3.9ghz at 1.53v stable.

care to pm me ure settings??

i can boot @ 3.85 but rebooted when on occt..

@ 3.9, i cant even load into windows..

maybe dats the max the chip can go....


----------



## jacqlittle

Well good notices...









Now i can get 3.75GHz stable with my Regor 250 without high voltages or temps, and getting good temps. The trick is that i was upping CPU-NB voltage, and now i have tried leaving CPU-NB at Auto, and upping only +0.050mV the NB Voltage (in my BIOS settings i think it's one called Chipset), and upping the VCore to 1.475V being my stock VCore 1.375V (undervolted maybe because the BIOS version i use, with older versions VCore is 1.425V the standard accord AMD web site). Well my settings are:
-HTT: 250MHz
-Multiplier: Auto (x15)
-PCI-e: 101MHz
-CPU VCore: 1.475V (+0.100mV with my mobo and BIOS version 1902)
-Chipset Voltage (NB): +0.050mV (i can't know what exact value is, neither the bios or software like Everest, SpeedFan, HW Monitor... show it)
-RAM: set in BIOS at 800MHz CAS 5-5-5-15 2.1V VDimm (final frequency 1000MHz)
-Microcode Updation, Cool&Quiet, C1E, Secure Virtual Machine... all disabled
-Max temps at full load with Prime95: CPU 56-57ÂºC & Cores 42-43ÂºC (you think they're a bit high, but my ambient temps are high too)
-Stressing method: Prime95 stable 12+ hours...

Please Platinum i like if you update my settings at the chart of the first page when you could...

Bye, and sorry if my English ins't very good...


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Well good notices...









Now i can get 3.75GHz stable with my Regor 250 without high voltages or temps, and getting good temps. The trick is that i was upping CPU-NB voltage, and now i have tried leaving CPU-NB at Auto, and upping only +0.050mV the NB Voltage (in my BIOS settings i think it's one called Chipset), and upping the VCore to 1.475V being my stock VCore 1.375V (undervolted maybe because the BIOS version i use, with older versions VCore is 1.425V the standard accord AMD web site). Well my settings are:
-HTT: 250MHz
-Multiplier: Auto (x15)
-PCI-e: 101MHz
-CPU VCore: 1.475V (+0.100mV with my mobo and BIOS version 1902)
-Chipset Voltage (NB): +0.050mV (i can't know what exact value is, neither the bios or software like Everest, SpeedFan, HW Monitor... show it)
-RAM: set in BIOS at 800MHz CAS 5-5-5-15 2.1V VDimm (final frequency 1000MHz)
-Microcode Updation, Cool&Quiet, C1E, Secure Virtual Machine... all disabled
-Max temps at full load with Prime95: CPU 56-57ÂºC & Cores 42-43ÂºC (you think they're a bit high, but my ambient temps are high too)
-Stressing method: Prime95 stable 12+ hours...

Please Platinum i like if you update my settings at the chart of the first page when you could...

Bye, and sorry if my English ins't very good...

I wish I could update your stats, but unfortunately I don't have the permission to edit the OP.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enrell* 
but the pc is on WC..

Enrell, well that explains it









When you have a chance go ahead and add your specifications to your signature. This will let us know what you're running ect: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Now i can get 3.75GHz stable with my Regor 250 without high voltages or temps, and getting good temps.

Jacqlittle, wow great job!


----------



## RideZiLightning

Anyone else having issues with temp and volt monitoring?

Coretemp, everest and cpu-z all don't show core temp or correct vcore


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning* 
Anyone else having issues with temp and volt monitoring?

Coretemp, everest and cpu-z all don't show core temp or correct vcore

Try using AMD OverDrive, see if that works for you since you have AMD Chipset.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning* 
Coretemp, everest and cpu-z all don't show core temp or correct vcore

RideZiLightning, what readings are you getting from the above applications?

Good luck


----------



## RideZiLightning

Vcore set to 1.475v

Asus Probe II is .275 above vcore no matter what voltage

Cpu-z=1.152
Everest & coretemp=1.3625

Overdrive shows it at 1.3625 under cpu tab, but shows 1.475 on mobo tab

I just reverted to the previous bios and my temps show up

Set to 1.6v

Probe shows 1.7

all others show 1.3125

If I change the vcore, it seems everything but probe show the same voltage


----------



## Platinum

Do you have Cool N Quiet turned on? CPU-Z is the most reliable one in my opinion, while CoreTemp didn't even display the vcore correctly as it was raised. You might have the issue of which the vcore will not be accurate as what you set in motherboard. If there's an offset, see if you can figure out the pattern accordingly and adjust yourself to that. I would rely on the 1.3125V as it's shown later in your previous setting in that case.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Ok, so after alot of resets

Vcore monitoring is accurate up to 1.4v

but once i hit 1.4125 everything drops .1

and once I get to 1.5 it just goes nuts

Be nice to know how much voltage I'm actually getting, could explain why I can't get past 3.7ish lol

and ya CnQ is off

Maybe THIS is why it was open box lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


but once i hit 1.4125 everything drops .1

and once I get to 1.5 it just goes nuts


RideZiLightning, is this only happening CPU-Z? I remember this occurring a lot with older versions of CPU-Z. Any time a user went over a certain Vcore the application would go crazy with that read.

Good luck


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


Ok, so after alot of resets

Vcore monitoring is accurate up to 1.4v

but once i hit 1.4125 everything drops .1

and once I get to 1.5 it just goes nuts

Be nice to know how much voltage I'm actually getting, could explain why I can't get past 3.7ish lol

and ya CnQ is off

Maybe THIS is why it was open box lol


Have you tried flashing to the latest STABLE BIOS? On my DFI board I was stuck with unable to overclock at all, until I flashed my BIOS back to the STABLE BIOS from Beta BIOS, then everything worked fine. Just a suggestion.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Have you tried flashing to the latest STABLE BIOS? On my DFI board I was stuck with unable to overclock at all, until I flashed my BIOS back to the STABLE BIOS from Beta BIOS, then everything worked fine. Just a suggestion.


I've tried 3 different bios', no difference

Cpu-z doesn't ever change from 1.152


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning* 
I've tried 3 different bios', no difference

Cpu-z doesn't ever change from 1.152

RideZiLightning, see my post above..you might of missed it.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
RideZiLightning, see my post above..you might of missed it.

No, I saw it

Newest Cpu-z volt doesn't ever change from 1.152

version 1.52 and earlier shows what everest and the others show

This could definitely explain me failing small fft no matter how much I cranked up the voltage

More likely to be a mobo or psu issue?


----------



## RideZiLightning

Swapped out my old m2a-vm and am running at 3.9ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925734

Ram has to be slow as heck and it isn't 100% stable

But, the voltages and temps show up just fine. This board will post at 290, as to where my m4a78-e won't at 275

RMA or could there be something else I'm missing?


----------



## Platinum

RMA the M4A78-E I would say.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Think I should RMA through newegg and get my money back

or go through Asus and get a replacement?

Asus RMA only does repair. Hope this is fixable lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


Think I should RMA through newegg and get my money back

or go through Asus and get a replacement?

Asus RMA only does repair. Hope this is fixable lol


RideZiLightning, I believe Newegg will only honor the RMA if it's within the 30 days of purchase. If not then you'll have to go directly through Asus. Here is the Asus RMA form: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx

Hope that helps


----------



## RideZiLightning

I got the board on the 18th of last month and it was open box so I can only refund

Already called Asus and got my RMA info

I appreciate the help guys


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
I wish I could update your stats, but unfortunately I don't have the permission to edit the OP.

Maybe thlnk3r could do...

I have to try getting max OC for my system, but i think i'm nearly maximum with my limited hardware, my HSF isn't very good, my mobo hasn't many options for OC, my PSU isn't very good too, and the case is very simple... I think it's not bad OC for the cheap system i have...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
I wish I could update your stats, but unfortunately I don't have the permission to edit the OP.

Platinum you are now the OP of the club. You should be able to edit the roster now









Good luck


----------



## Loosenut

whenever you go to update the roster please note I am currently at 3.5GHz with Scythe Mugen 2 heatsink


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Well good notices...









Now i can get 3.75GHz stable with my Regor 250 without high voltages or temps, and getting good temps. The trick is that i was upping CPU-NB voltage, and now i have tried leaving CPU-NB at Auto, and upping only +0.050mV the NB Voltage (in my BIOS settings i think it's one called Chipset), and upping the VCore to 1.475V being my stock VCore 1.375V (undervolted maybe because the BIOS version i use, with older versions VCore is 1.425V the standard accord AMD web site). Well my settings are:
-HTT: 250MHz
-Multiplier: Auto (x15)
-PCI-e: 101MHz
-CPU VCore: 1.475V (+0.100mV with my mobo and BIOS version 1902)
-Chipset Voltage (NB): +0.050mV (i can't know what exact value is, neither the bios or software like Everest, SpeedFan, HW Monitor... show it)
-RAM: set in BIOS at 800MHz CAS 5-5-5-15 2.1V VDimm (final frequency 1000MHz)
-Microcode Updation, Cool&Quiet, C1E, Secure Virtual Machine... all disabled
-Max temps at full load with Prime95: CPU 56-57ÂºC & Cores 42-43ÂºC (you think they're a bit high, but my ambient temps are high too)
-Stressing method: Prime95 stable 12+ hours...

Please Platinum i like if you update my settings at the chart of the first page when you could...

Bye, and sorry if my English ins't very good...

I forgot to say that HT Link was set int the BIOS at 1600MHz (x8) that with HTT at 250MHz gives a frequency of 2000MHz, just like the stock HT Link without overclocking...


----------



## Platinum

All informations have been updated. I might have missed some posts when going through almost 400 of them. Please see first post for instructions on updates and corrections on the spreadsheet. On the other hand, I noticed some of you are constantly changing your settings in order to achieve a higher OC. The stats I'll post on the spreadsheet will be the one you want me to publish by providing CPU-Z verification link.


----------



## allikat

Mine's now at 14x250, for 3500MHz, and is stable







Pity my memory is holding the whole thing back, it'd go way higher with better memory...
Edit: CPU-z will not validate on my system at much above stock, the voltages and actual clocks seem too unstable to hold still long enough for the software to validate








Any ideas on how to calm it down?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Mine's now at 14x250, for 3500MHz, and is stable







Pity my memory is holding the whole thing back, it'd go way higher with better memory...
Edit: CPU-z will not validate on my system at much above stock, the voltages and actual clocks seem too unstable to hold still long enough for the software to validate








Any ideas on how to calm it down?


Possibly raising the vcore by 50-75mV? If you have trouble validating, try saving it as a file and upload it on another computer.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Mine's now at 14x250, for 3500MHz, and is stable







Pity my memory is holding the whole thing back, it'd go way higher with better memory...
Edit: CPU-z will not validate on my system at much above stock, the voltages and actual clocks seem too unstable to hold still long enough for the software to validate








Any ideas on how to calm it down?


Allikat, can you include both the cpu and memory tab from CPU-Z? This would be for your 3.5Ghz overclock.

Did you make sure to adjust your memory divider to compensate for the HT Clock (reference clock) increase?

Good luck


----------



## allikat

that's the tabs you requested Think3r.
My HT is a little over what I normally run it at, but the memory is at it's normal speed. I'd tried to slacken off the timings as much as possible to see if I could go higher... it will do 266FSB at 13.5 cpu mult, but it just can't keep enough stable voltage at 14x to maintain it stably, windows hangs pretty quickly.. maybe I should try even more voltage (it's set to 1.425v right now...)


----------



## Platinum

Alikat, in this situation, I would push the memory as close as to specification as possible. Right now it's running at 249 which still has headroom for it to increase to stock. While increasing the HT Clock which is to make the memory faster and overclocking at the same time, try raising your vcore to 1.45-1.475V. With the RAMs within specs, you can pretty much eliminate the memory OC problem and set the timing to either factory or as tight as possible. With 266 HT Clock, change your HTT Multiplier to 4x or 0.8 GHz Frequency, that'll match the 1GHz your board is intended to run at.

Good luck.


----------



## allikat

Time to hop into my bios and see what can be done..

Edit, there's NO HT link speed mult option in the bios on this thing, either in the 2.0 bios I was running, nor the v1.7 I flashed it to in the vain hopes it was there... time to try a few other versions.
Edit 2: I suppose trying a version in between those 2 was asking a bit much in looking for an HT mult setting in the darned bios on what's supposed to be a board suitable for clocking.. time for an angry email to Asrock...


----------



## RideZiLightning

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925734

Memory is slow as balls, but I'd like to add it

Hoping for 4.0 and non neutered ram speed once I get my other mobo back lol


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925734

Memory is slow as balls, but I'd like to add it

Hoping for 4.0 and non neutered ram speed once I get my other mobo back lol


Possible to provide NB clocks and voltages along CPU-NB VID?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*









that's the tabs you requested Think3r.
My HT is a little over what I normally run it at, but the memory is at it's normal speed. I'd tried to slacken off the timings as much as possible to see if I could go higher... it will do 266FSB at 13.5 cpu mult, but it just can't keep enough stable voltage at 14x to maintain it stably, windows hangs pretty quickly.. maybe I should try even more voltage (it's set to 1.425v right now...)


Allikat, I thought you had plans to go with a new set of memory? I remember you mentioning that you were running two different sticks of memory (different speed, voltage, timings)? I feel that this is the main thing holding back your overclock. Vcore wise you still have a bit of room...that's assuming you plan on exceeding 1.5 volts.

Good luck buddy


----------



## RideZiLightning

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931032

NB 1.3v

CPU-NB 1.35v


----------



## el gappo

Does anybody have an ecs or an asrock motherboard capable of acc in here? We need a second opinion http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ulitplier.html


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931032

NB 1.3v

CPU-NB 1.35v


Thanks for the info RideZiLightning, please upload another verification under your OCN username. Much appreciated.


----------



## Loosenut

Platinum, would you like another validation for all of us that have changed system settings?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Allikat, I thought you had plans to go with a new set of memory? I remember you mentioning that you were running two different sticks of memory (different speed, voltage, timings)? I feel that this is the main thing holding back your overclock. Vcore wise you still have a bit of room...that's assuming you plan on exceeding 1.5 volts.

Good luck buddy

Yes I do have plans to go to different memory, I really, definitely do...
And as soon as I can afford to get some, I will.
One stick is the 333MHz you see there, the other is a 266MHz, according to CPU-z anyway.
I've got some lowball bids on a couple of sets of 400MHz memory in ebay, it's all I can manage right now. If one or more of them come off, I'll be swapping that over sharpish. The ones I want are a pair of corsair 2GB sticks, but that's rapidly leaving my price range, but I also have my eye on 2GB of OCZ reaper HPC... Here's hoping eh?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


Platinum, would you like another validation for all of us that have changed system settings?


That would be much appreciated. For all of you who constantly changes the setting, just post a validation w/ the correct format mentioned in 1st post, and I'll update your settings in the 1st post.


----------



## RideZiLightning

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
Thanks for the info RideZiLightning, please upload another verification under your OCN username. Much appreciated.

Whoops

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931749


----------



## el gappo

Nice cpu frequency but can I ask whats going on with your ram?


----------



## RideZiLightning

I've come to the conclusion that this board is just a piece lol

It HAS to be on the lowest divider if I oc even the smallest bit

The m4a78-e and ma790xt-ud4p I just rma'd would let me get upwards of 1066 before I'd hit ram instability


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZiLightning*


I've come to the conclusion that this board is just a piece lol

It HAS to be on the lowest divider if I oc even the smallest bit

The m4a78-e and ma790xt-ud4p I just rma'd would let me get upwards of 1066 before I'd hit ram instability


Updated.







On the other hand, you're the first person to provide an actual NB voltage. Seems like not many people have this option available to them.


----------



## Loosenut

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931998

this is current, took these while playing wow.

edit: highlighted is voltage for nb and sb


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=931998

this is current, took these while playing wow.

edit: highlighted is voltage for nb and sb

Updated.







The only info missing is the CPU-NB VID in case you want to fill that out. The verification link will be updated again once you verify under your OCN username.


----------



## Loosenut

sry, missed it again and didn't realize I validated wrong

here ya go

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=932027

still cant find cpu nb vid

edit: this is the new vaildation link as requested Platnium


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Ok I just got my Athlon 250. I have got it stable to 3.6ghz at 1.5v. I could drop the vcore one notch then restest if needed. Is this safe for constant use? I looked thru a few pages of the thread but gave up. Whats the safest 24/7 vcore?

Temps are good. 32c load


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Stroker*


Ok I just got my Athlon 250. I have got it stable to 3.6ghz at 1.5v. I could drop the vcore one notch then restest if needed. Is this safe for constant use? I looked thru a few pages of the thread but gave up. Whats the safest 24/7 vcore?

Temps are good. 32c load


Hi Mr. Stroker,
First of all, welcome to the club and congratulations on being a new owner of the awesome Athlon II X2 Regor Series. Meanwhile at your spare time, if you would like to have your information up the spreadsheet, guidelines can be found on 1st post.

1.5v is definitely safe for 24/7 run, your temperature appears to be in a really good range too. Good job on the OC and I hope to see you around.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Hi Mr. Stroker,
First of all, welcome to the club and congratulations on being a new owner of the awesome Athlon II X2 Regor Series. Meanwhile at your spare time, if you would like to have your information up the spreadsheet, guidelines can be found on 1st post.

1.5v is definitely safe for 24/7 run, your temperature appears to be in a really good range too. Good job on the OC and I hope to see you around.


ROFL sounds like im entering an elite club







Thanks.

* Username:Mr. Stroker
* Stepping:2
* Revision:da-c2
* CPU:250
* CPU Clock:3600
* HTT Clock:240
* CPU Multiplier:15
* CPU Voltage:1.5
* CPU-NB VID:
* NB Clock:2000
* NB Voltage:stock
* HT Link Frequency:2000
* RAM Speed:960
* Motherboard:Gigabyte 790x-ds4
* Cooler:OCZ Vendeta
* CPU-Z Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=933871


----------



## jacqlittle

Please Platinum i would like you update my settings when you could:

* Username: jacqlittle
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: 250
* CPU Clock: 3750
* HTT Clock: 250
* CPU Multiplier: 15
* CPU Voltage: 1.475
* CPU-NB VID: 1.175
* NB Clock: 2500
* NB Voltage: 1.05
* HT Link Frequency: 2000
* RAM Speed: 1000
* Motherboard: M3A78-EM
* Chipset: 780G
* Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=934903

Thanks!


----------



## Loosenut

so does anyone have any suggestions on how to obtain my cpu nb-vid, I googled it yesterday and never came up with anything. I even got cpu-z hardware monitor for voltages


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
so does anyone have any suggestions on how to obtain my cpu nb-vid,

Loosenut, are you referring to the "CPU-NB" voltage (nb frequency voltage)?


----------



## Loosenut

platinum has requested that we list our cpu-nb vid and I can adjust it but I cant seem to get a measurement on it


----------



## Platinum

Updated.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


platinum has requested that we list our cpu-nb vid and I can adjust it but I cant seem to get a measurement on it


I couldn't too, i thing that it is for the chipset, that Everest and other software don't read it...

I put the theoricall values in my last post for NB and CPU-NB voltages according for my mobo and chipset.


----------



## Loosenut

I would but I don't even know what default values are for it. when I get home I'll upload a screen shot of hwmonitor, I'm sure its being read but displayed under a different name.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


I couldn't too, i thing that it is for the chipset, that Everest and other software don't read it...

I put the theoricall values in my last post for NB and CPU-NB voltages according for my mobo and chipset.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I would but I don't even know what default values are for it. when I get home I'll upload a screen shot of hwmonitor, I'm sure its being read but displayed under a different name.


It appears that many of us are having difficulties finding the actual reading. I'm thinking about inputing the increment/decrement in the spreadsheet instead. An example would be:

*CPU-NB VID: +100.0mV
*NB Voltage: +175.0mV

What do you think?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I would but I don't even know what default values are for it. when I get home I'll upload a screen shot of hwmonitor, I'm sure its being read but displayed under a different name.


Everest and all the software i used, read always the same values for NB and CPU-NB Voltage, leaving it at auto or increasing them stay showing the same... (default values for the chipset, not real values)

You can see them in the following options (my version is in Spanish, but in English is the same):



















P.D.: i don't use HW Monitor because it takes bad reads from voltages, and also don't read NB or CPU-NB with my mobo, maybe with different mobo's it plays well... Everest, the BIOS and Asus PC Probe II gives me the same values always...


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Everest and all the software i used, read always the same values for NB and CPU-NB Voltage, leaving it at auto or increasing them stay showing the same... (default values for the chipset, not real values)

You can see them in the following options (my version is in Spanish, but in English is the same):




















Thank you for providing these images jacqlittle. If the default is given, the value can easily be calculated depends on how much you increase/decrease.


----------



## Loosenut

jacqlittle, that is the exact answer I needed thank you very much. no I can properly have my voltages listed.

anyone else using a Scythe Mugen 2 on their Regor?

I was monitoring temps yesterday and noticed I was idling at 19*C, thats down from 36-43. the variation is due to poor heating in my computer room but when I am there I have a space heater running close to my pc(which is near my feet) and close the door as to stabilize temps to a comfortable level. lowest I have seen so far was 16*C, 62*F ambient with it being below freezing outside. hope this makes I tend to get lost in thought with long posts lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
I was monitoring temps yesterday and noticed I was idling at 19*C, thats down from 36-43. the variation is due to poor heating in my computer room but when I am there I have a space heater running close to my pc(which is near my feet) and close the door as to stabilize temps to a comfortable level. lowest I have seen so far was 16*C, 62*F ambient with it being below freezing outside. hope this makes I tend to get lost in thought with long posts lol









Loosenut, nice idle temperatures...impressive. What kind of load temperatures are you getting?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
Thank you for providing these images jacqlittle. If the default is given, the value can easily be calculated depends on how much you increase/decrease.









If they are good... Because now i'm with stock VCore, and it shows 1.35V being 1.375V the real value, that can be read in Everest\\Sensor, CPU-Z, BIOS Monitor, ASUS Probe...


----------



## el gappo

Thought I posted in this club already =o/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823267 how about that?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loosenut* 
anyone else using a Scythe Mugen 2 on their Regor?

I think it's overkill for the Regor's... With a cheap HSF i think is more than enough for these really cold processors, i think the best value price/performance for these CPU's are the Xigmatek Nepartak, with my Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro that isn't as good than the Nepartak i think is enough for OC'ing it...


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Thought I posted in this club already =o/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823267 how about that?









How many hours is stable with those settings with Prime95, OCCT, Orthos...???

I see other results at the first page, and i think they couldn't be stable, if everyone only post CPU-Z validations and don't say stress method and how many time, badly... I can do 4GHz too, but not stable...


----------



## blooder11181

i just order the x2 250

i will receive in the 5 days (i think)


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


How many hours is stable with those settings with Prime95, OCCT, Orthos...???

I see other results at the first page, and i think they couldn't be stable, if everyone only post CPU-Z validations and don't say stress method and how many time, badly... I can do 4GHz too, but not stable...


It was prime stable for atleast 0.100 milliseconds







That's what validations are for, pushing the raged edge. 
4036mhz was prime stable. Bearing in mind I had the chip about a week maximum and I just wanted to play l4d2 + bench









Edit: anyway http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ks-thread.html get your benchmarks in guys







The x2 class is up for grabs.


----------



## Loosenut

I took this at 10:55pm CST while running folding on gpu2 and error10's vmware client. and yes my little space heater was in its usual spot on warming my room while I watched the hangover(awesome movie).

and as far as overkill with Mugen 2....meh, the HAF 922 was overkill for my setup. nah, seriously I was getting concerned about mobo temps and i was right(in my own mind), the stock cooler was just distributing too much heat to my mobo.

my nb temp would sit almost even but usually a few degrees cooler than my cpu.

edit: I'll take a pic of my heater by request in its spot near my computer, just have to find my crappy camara


----------



## allikat

Well if a Mugen2 is overkill on a Regor, mine's a similar level of overkill, with my Xiggy HDT 1283. Poor chip barely gets warmed up







9 hours of prime95 and it about hit 20c, of course my lil flat is as cold as the flippin artic even with the heater on full blast..


----------



## txtmstrjoe

It's my distinct pleasure to award this thread an "OFFICIAL" seal.









Good job with this thread, guys. Keep it up.


----------



## allikat

Woot! We're official!!! Yay!
Thanks txtmstrjoe!!!

Now if only I had strong enough arms to throw rocks at Asrock's HQ... 
Flipping board has thrown a wobbly on me.
It won't even post if I set the CPU manually at all, even to stock settings.
If I leave everything on auto, I can push it to 14x233, but one manual setting and it hangs, and hard.:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

I am one





















clocker.


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


It's my distinct pleasure to award this thread an "OFFICIAL" seal.









Good job with this thread, guys. Keep it up.










sweet, we're official........now what?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
If I leave everything on auto, I can push it to 14x233, but one manual setting and it hangs, and hard.:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

Allikat, sorry to hear you're having issues with your board. The above post sounds like you may be manually entering in a value that the board doesn't like thus resulting in stability issues. Have you tried changing the _Auto_ options one at a time? That may help determine which option is being problematic.

Good luck


----------



## allikat

Yes, Think3r, I have tried that, for hour after hour I tried that, with 3 different bios versions in turn...
I know it's going horribly wrong when I can't even set it manually to stock settings and get it to post.

I need a new board, I really need a new board.
Ah well, find out next week if any of my lowball fleabay bids have come off. I hate bing broke


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
Yes, Think3r, I have tried that, for hour after hour I tried that, with 3 different bios versions in turn...
I know it's going horribly wrong when I can't even set it manually to stock settings and get it to post.

Allikat, which options are you exactly changing from Auto to Manual entry?


----------



## allikat

Initally everything, then I just tried moving the CPU mult and voltage to manual, which then means I must set the NB clock..
So I set them to stock settings... 14x200 at 1.425v (Vid in other words) and x10 for 2GHZ NB, which is also stock for this board.
Save, and black screen, no post, no nothing. Only a cmos clear will let me back in.


----------



## thlnk3r

Allikat, are there any options in the bios related to, "Spread Spectrum"?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Allikat, are there any options in the bios related to, "Spread Spectrum"?

Yep, and they're OFF and staying that way.
I can turn those on and off without trouble at all, and I can push the FSB up to around 233MHz so long as I don't touch any memory or multiplier setting at all. Which means I can't give it more vcore either


----------



## thlnk3r

Allikat, hmmm this is a interesting board. Funny too because I hardly see any AsRock boards around..perhaps this is why? What are the specifications of your power supply? Does the sticker display total wattage for the 12v rails?


----------



## allikat

My PSU is an EZ-Cool ATX-500, 500w output with 36 amps available on the 12v, it's a couple of years old now, and I'd expect it's able to push out about 30amps reliably.

Which boils down to 432w assuming it's 100% or 360w assuming it's lost a bit of power.
It's running:
1 Pata 200GB hard drive, 1 sata2 1TB hard drive, floppy and 1xdvdrw
Plus: 1x100mm exhaust fan, 1x70mm exhaust fan and the 120mm fan on my Xiggy
As well as a few USB peripherals, and 2 displays on my GF8500GT


----------



## thlnk3r

Allikat, thank you for the info. I wish I had some more suggestions for you. Have you checked any Asrock forums to see if anyone else is experiencing these issues with this specific model? This board doesn't have any "ACC" options does it?


----------



## allikat

No, no ACC options at all. And a swift google reveals one unofficial forum where one other person with a similar board has an identical problem, and it's had no responses.
I may end up putting an old 3200+ orleans chip in this thing, as it seems far happier with that...


----------



## |mando|

Hiya,
I know this doesn't have anything to do with an actual OC of my Regor, but just want to ask a simple question without starting a thread.

Both CPU-Z and PCWizard 2010 show that my Athlon II X2 250 has a max of 4 cores. I know that the entire series is supposed to be native dual-core, but just thought this seemed odd (and possibly interesting?). Any ideas why it is showing this?

Thanks!


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Well if a Mugen2 is overkill on a Regor, mine's a similar level of overkill, with my Xiggy HDT 1283. Poor chip barely gets warmed up







9 hours of prime95 and it about hit 20c, of course my lil flat is as cold as the flippin artic even with the heater on full blast..


Mugen 2 is very best than Xigmatek HDT-S1283, being your HSF very good, of course...


----------



## allikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|mando|*


Hiya,
I know this doesn't have anything to do with an actual OC of my Regor, but just want to ask a simple question without starting a thread.

Both CPU-Z and PCWizard 2010 show that my Athlon II X2 250 has a max of 4 cores. I know that the entire series is supposed to be native dual-core, but just thought this seemed odd (and possibly interesting?). Any ideas why it is showing this?

Thanks!


They're wrong, the regor core is a native dual core design. PCWizard also claims my regor has hyperthreading... that's wrong too.


----------



## |mando|

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


They're wrong, the regor core is a native dual core design. PCWizard also claims my regor has hyperthreading... that's wrong too.


Haha, cool, I actually figured that but had to ask out of curiosity. Thanks.


----------



## youra6

I just have a question. Dont regor chips require less voltage than their phenom counterparts?

BTW: AMD needs hyperthreading on their CPU's.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youra6* 
I just have a question. Dont regor chips require less voltage than their phenom counterparts?

BTW: AMD needs hyperthreading on their CPU's.

Yup







my chip stopped scaling after 1.475 really, I pushed 1.6 and gained about 100mhz validation wise. little to no stable gain even with a 8C core temp.

In fact can you add the 235e to the OP please. Great chip







perfect for a gaming rig.


----------



## Superman19

Athlon x2 250
6GB 1333 Ram
Asus 9800
500W PSU
M4A785TD V EVO
I can get only to 3.4 , why ? Is it because of lack power psu .


----------



## allikat

Wooohooo!!!
Don't know what I did, but my manual settings are back and working again!!!



















































Back at 3.491GHz... now.. do I play with this thing and try and push it harder??









Oooh yeah, of course







after some time on the OCN TF2 server of course.. now where did I leave that gpu clocker...


----------



## RideZiLightning

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Superman19*


Athlon x2 250
6GB 1333 Ram
Asus 9800
500W PSU
M4A785TD V EVO
I can get only to 3.4 , why ? Is it because of lack power psu .


More info needed bud

A cpu-z screen of the cpu/memory tabs and the bios changes you made would be helpful yo


----------



## blooder11181

this is bad 
so i order the x2 250 (1Âº)
2Âº i check the cpu support and......................this cpu is not there








athlon II x4 and up


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
Don't know what I did, but my manual settings are back and working again

Allikat, are you sure you can't remember what you changed in the BIOS? I'm curious to know what you might of changed that fixed this problem









Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
this is bad
so i order the x2 250 (1Âº)
2Âº i check the cpu support and......................this cpu is not there








athlon II x4 and up

Blooder11181, which version M3A78 are you running? The Pro version does support the Athlon II X2 processors...

Good luck


----------



## allikat

Well, I let my regor go spend a few hours in the naughty board... it went and sat in a half dead ecs board, which is sitting on my shelf while I ran an Orleans for some pi benchmarkings in that other thread.
The Orleans was manually clocked ok, and after a quick bios reset, the Regor was happy to do it again when it went back into the Asrock...
I'd think harder about it, but the simple facts of the matter make my head ache...

Edit: Next time this thing misbehaves it's the foxconn with the dead bios wallhanging! You hear that chip???


----------



## blooder11181

is the normal version


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


is the normal version


Blooder11181, ahhh that is a same. The CPU support does in fact not list the Athlon II X2 as being compatible with this version









If you're really wanting a dual-core processor go for the Phenom II 550. That will definitely work with this board.

Good luck


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Thought I posted in this club already =o/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823267 how about that?










My apologies, must have missed it when reading over 400+posts at the initial spreadsheet creation. You're now on the list!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


How many hours is stable with those settings with Prime95, OCCT, Orthos...???

I see other results at the first page, and i think they couldn't be stable, if everyone only post CPU-Z validations and don't say stress method and how many time, badly... I can do 4GHz too, but not stable...


This issue is mentioned in the first post, but I'll state it again. When it comes to stability, there is no way to make sure it's 100% stable; therefore, we rely on our own judgment to call what is stable for us under certain conditions such as: Pass 12 hours of Prime95, Pass 12 hours of OCCT, Pass 100 runs of LinX; on the other hand, there are no way to validate a stability test due to the following can happen: Lack of Screenshot, Photoshop the ScreenShot, Using some sort of program such as CheatEngine to display incorrect results. Based on this guideline, I'll only accept CPU-Z as a validation and the only validation. Of course, feel free to overclock to as high as possible and post a validation, you'll climb way higher in this list if you fulfill your previous statement.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


I took this at 10:55pm CST while running folding on gpu2 and error10's vmware client. and yes my little space heater was in its usual spot on warming my room while I watched the hangover(awesome movie).

and as far as overkill with Mugen 2....meh, the HAF 922 was overkill for my setup. nah, seriously I was getting concerned about mobo temps and i was right(in my own mind), the stock cooler was just distributing too much heat to my mobo.

my nb temp would sit almost even but usually a few degrees cooler than my cpu.

edit: I'll take a pic of my heater by request in its spot near my computer, just have to find my crappy camara


Great temperature you got there Loosenut. A Scythe Mugen 2 is definitely not an overkill, I was using it on my 250 as well. Not to mention you don't need to buy a new HSF in case you want to switch to Phenom IIs later on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Yup







my chip stopped scaling after 1.475 really, I pushed 1.6 and gained about 100mhz validation wise. little to no stable gain even with a 8C core temp.

In fact can you add the 235e to the OP please. Great chip







perfect for a gaming rig.


The specification of Athlon II X2 235e is updated as well in the Spec Sheet.

P.S: Thanks again *txtmstrjoe* for making this official. Much appreciated.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Blooder11181, ahhh that is a same. The CPU support does in fact not list the Athlon II X2 as being compatible with this version









If you're really wanting a dual-core processor go for the Phenom II 550. That will definitely work with this board.

Good luck


i am going to wait.
when i get the cpu i will test
if work that will be good 
if not i will buy mobo using sb710 or 750
and i found out that some 710 donÂ´t have acc


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


i am going to wait.
when i get the cpu i will test
if work that will be good 
if not i will buy mobo using sb710 or 750
and i found out that some 710 donÂ´t have acc


ACC will not have a significant impact when overclocking. I would highly recommend this motherboard to you to go with.


----------



## jacqlittle

Well i see many posts rectifying my comment some posts ago, about Scythe Mugen 2 is overkill for Regor's... Maybe the word "overkill" i used isn't the appropriate (sorry again, but my english isn't very good, i'm from other country), i use the word overkill when i want to say that something is very good, a lot more of that is needed, not that it's something wrong, just the opposite, that it is very, very good...

Sorry if i make any mistake, but my english isn't very good, and i don't write in english since i was a child, and i'm 41 years old...


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Well i see many posts rectifying my comment some posts ago, about Scythe Mugen 2 is overkill for Regor's... Maybe the word "overkill" i used isn't the appropriate (sorry again, but my english isn't very good, i'm from other country), i use the word overkill when i want to say that something is very good, a lot more of that is needed, not that it's something wrong just the opposite, that it is very, very good...

Sorry if i make any mistake, but my english isn't very good, and i don't write in english since i was a child, and i'm 41 years old...










Your English is perfectly fine. By this definition, the Scythe Mugen 2 is definitely overkill. However, I believe many people who have gone with it wants to keep their chip running cool(Extended Life Expectancy), and not have to upgrade the HSF in case they want to upgrade to a faster(hotter) CPU.


----------



## Loosenut

Jacqlittle, its ok man, I remember you are from another country but yes we did take the overkill part literal at least I did anyways lol. and yes I got the heatsink for future upgrades, eventually this mobo, cpu and mem will be part of my htpc. the optical audio on this board is really nice. it is curently have I have my audio output configured.


----------



## Platinum

Club signature updated, hopefully it'll look nicer this time.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

YA we are official









I think my chip is stuck at 3.6ghz. I bumped the volts a bit higher and tried 3.7 and it wont load windows







I then bumped the nb a notch and lowered my ht. This also did not work. I would like to get higher without sacrificing my chips life. Keep in mind this a sb600, and are not known for oc'ing.

current settings 240*12 with 1.5v underload. ht link 2000


----------



## thlnk3r

Mr. Stroker, is your memory overclocked or underclocked for testing?

Good luck


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mr. Stroker, is your memory overclocked or underclocked for testing?

Good luck


Its stock speed is 1066 and its only running 980. In my Intel system it was ran at 1129.

Another thing. I have my vcore set to manual. At idle my vcore is at 1.48v and under load it goes up to 1.5. Why doesn't this board have vdroop?


----------



## sub50hz

Picked up a 245 to replace the 5600+ in my basement PC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=940476










This board doesn't have a whole wealth of OC options, but we'll see where this goes. These clock speeds survived 25 hours of Prime, followed by 4 hours of OCCT.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Stroker*


Another thing. I have my vcore set to manual. At idle my vcore is at 1.48v and under load it goes up to 1.5. Why doesn't this board have vdroop?


Mr. Stroker, do you actually mean "why does this board have vdroop"? Vdroop is actually an Intel term but I suppose the same applies for AMD tech. I have a document all about Intel Vdroop that I would have shared but it's on my other system which is currently down for upgrades hehe.

Most of the boards I've had have always had fluctuating Vcore...no joke. The worst is during full load testing. I'm not sure if the quality of the board determines this or if it's just a "normal" thing.

Good luck


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mr. Stroker, do you actually mean "why does this board have vdroop"? Vdroop is actually an Intel term but I suppose the same applies for AMD tech. I have a document all about Intel Vdroop that I would have shared but it's on my other system which is currently down for upgrades hehe.

Most of the boards I've had have always had fluctuating Vcore...no joke. The worst is during full load testing. I'm not sure if the quality of the board determines this or if it's just a "normal" thing.

Good luck


I mean on my P35 I lost about .1v during load. On this 790x board my vcore actually rises on load. There is no option in the bios for "LLC" or the amd equivalent so thats not it. Voltages are set to manual in bios.


----------



## jacqlittle

With my system occurs just the opposite, at full load VCore goes down a little, from 1.475V at idle to between 1.44-1.45V less or more at full load...


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


With my system occurs just the opposite, at full load VCore goes down a little, from 1.475V at idle to between 1.44-1.45V less or more at full load...


And every other system too. Mine is special


----------



## Platinum

Mine goes up when it's in load, not to worry. For example, on my Athlon II X4 620, I set 1.475V in BIOS, but when stressed fully, it reaches 1.488V constantly. I believe this has something to do with the voltage regulation of the board, like thlnk3r said.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


ACC will not have a significant impact when overclocking. I would highly recommend this motherboard to you to go with.


omg there is 8 usb
its for unlocking a cpu (of course) and to make a warning


----------



## juano

Hey guys I just put my computer together a few days ago and have gradually upped the FSB of my athlon x2 240 to 250mhz giving me 3.5ghz and it seems close to stable, 1 hour OCCT no errors and a few hours of prime 95 blend but if I do the large in prime95 it gets an error pretty quickly and due to that saying it uses the most power I was thinking of upping to power to the CPU but I wanted to get some suggestions and opinions first. What value would I actually be changing to just increase power to the cpu and would that change affect any other components or aspects of my machine? The only thing I know to expect from increasing power is increased heat with is fine because my cpu hasn't hit over 32C even under full load but is there anything else I should know?

Thanks in advance for any help, and let me know if there is any more information you would need about my set up.


----------



## Platinum

Hi juano,
Manually change the clock on your memory to 9-9-9-25-40-2T and slowly increase the FSB for higher OC. See if that works.


----------



## juano

I think you may have misunderstood me I already have overclocked to the FSB to 250MHz x14 for 3.5ghz, I am just looking to get it stable. I believe that the problem area is the the CPU volts and wanted to see if others thought the same based on the fact it it will only fail prime95's large torture test setting which says it consumes the most power.

I don't believe I have a problem with my memory as it passed about 3 hours and 100% of memtest and as far as I know should be well within its operation limits, it is 1600MHz DRR3 but I only have it running at 1333MHz and is already getting 1.6v default according to my BIOS and the box says it only needs 1.5v and my MOBO automatically set them to their current timings so I don't think I need to loosen my timings.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I was thinking of upping to power to the CPU but I wanted to get some suggestions and opinions first. What value would I actually be changing to just increase power to the cpu and would that change affect any other components or aspects of my machine? The only thing I know to expect from increasing power is increased heat with is fine because my cpu hasn't hit over 32C even under full load but is there anything else I should know?


Juano, the option to control voltage to the processor may be called, "CPU Voltage Control". Try raising it in increments of 0.025 and you are absolutely correct. Raising the cpu voltage will also increase temperatures.

Hope that helps


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I think you may have misunderstood me I already have overclocked to the FSB to 250MHz x14 for 3.5ghz, I am just looking to get it stable. I believe that the problem area is the the CPU volts and wanted to see if others thought the same based on the fact it it will only fail prime95's large torture test setting which says it consumes the most power.

I don't believe I have a problem with my memory as it passed about 3 hours and 100% of memtest and as far as I know should be well within its operation limits, it is 1600MHz DRR3 but I only have it running at 1333MHz and is already getting 1.6v default according to my BIOS and the box says it only needs 1.5v and my MOBO automatically set them to their current timings so I don't think I need to loosen my timings.


I think you may up your RAM Voltage a bit, maybe 1.65-1.70V, for those close timmings of course...

Other think... don't you believe you could get your RAM frequency more high, with higher timmings??? Usually higher frequency without lower timmings is best...

And other think more... Try upping your NB Frequency between 2200-2400MHz, it gives you more performance...


----------



## juano

Thanks Thinker, I am trying that as we speak. It just failed about 10 minutes ago after a increase of .025v and now I am trying a .050v increase. You would agree with me in thinking that the cpu not getting enough power at stock volts is the most likely problem right? I am not worried about temperature at this point because I have a decent CPU HSF and have never seen it above 32C even with both of my case fans on low.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Thanks Thinker, I am trying that as we speak. It just failed about 10 minutes ago after a increase of .025v and now I am trying a .050v increase. You would agree with me in thinking that the cpu not getting enough power at stock volts is the most likely problem right? I am not worried about temperature at this point because I have a decent CPU HSF and have never seen it above 32C even with both of my case fans on low.


Until 1.475V VCore is safe...


----------



## Platinum

1.425V seems reasonable for a low OC like 3.6GHz. Try 1.475V at highest, it shouldn't need that much voltage. On the other hand, juano, the reason I made the comment was: Your RAM is running at 1333MHz @ 7-7-7-20-27, according to CPU-Z, the factory recommendation at around 1333 MHz would be 9-9-9-25-34. It is possible that the RAM is not stable enough during stress test. In my opinion, the stress program chart goes like this, from most to least stressful
LinX->OCCT->Prime95->Memtest86+


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Other think... don't you believe you could get your RAM frequency more high, with higher timmings??? Usually higher frequency without lower timmings is best...


I will look into that next time I am looking though the BIOS because as of right now the only way I know of increasing the RAM frequency is as a byproduct of the increased FSB and I am happy with the FSB at 250MHz once I get it stable there.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


1.425V seems reasonable for a low OC like 3.6GHz. Try 1.475V at highest, it shouldn't need that much voltage. On the other hand, juano, the reason I made the comment was: Your RAM is running at 1333MHz @ 7-7-7-20-27, according to CPU-Z, the factory recommendation at around 666 MHz would be 9-9-9-25-34. It is possible that the RAM is not stable enough during stress test. In my opinion, the stress program chart goes like this, from most to least stressful
LinX->OCCT->Prime95->Memtest86+


Ah I understand, that may be the next thing I try if this current prime95 test at 1.472v fails. I figured that because my RAM passed 100% of memtest and that I thought I was under utilizing it (i.e. running at 1333MHz instead of it's rated 1600MHz) that it would be rock solid but I understand now that it could be due to running the faster timings at a MHz where they are not the defaults.

You believe OCCT to be more stressful than prime95? because I would pass an hour of OCCT on stock volts while failing pretty quickly at prime95's large test. If so what settings for a custom stress test in OCCT would you recommend for an overnight test for complete peace of mind? so that I can know that if it will pass that it will be 100% stable


----------



## Platinum

1 hour is usually never enough for any type of stress tests. What should be focused on at the moment are Linpack related stress tests. Try OCCT Linpack using the Max RAM available for 12 hours, and come back to Large Dataset for 12 hours.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


1 hour is usually never enough for any type of stress tests. What should be focused on at the moment are Linpack related stress tests. Try OCCT Linpack using the Max RAM available for 12 hours, and come back to Large Dataset for 12 hours.


Ok I will start doing that. I believe I have a handle on what settings I should be running in there now, but should I have hyper threading on or off?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juano* 
Ok I will start doing that. I believe I have a handle on what settings I should be running in there now, but should I have *hyper threading* on or off?

Care to elaborate on that?


----------



## juano

Sure, in OCCT settings it has a check box for hyperthreading this is located right under priority in the CPU: OCCT tab and also right below the 64 bit check box in the CPU: Linpack tab


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juano* 
Sure, in OCCT settings it has a check box for hyperthreading this is located right under priority in the CPU: OCCT tab and also right below the 64 bit check box in the CPU: Linpack tab

What I meant was that AMD doesn't have Hyperthreading. I'm not sure how it can even be checked.


----------



## juano

Alrighty then, unchecked it is then







and you are right it can not be checked it just looks like it can, I just wanted to check with some one else's higher knowledge and experience rather then take my guess and have it be wrong.


----------



## thlnk3r

Juano, have you thought about just running your memory at stock frequency and timings? The Prime95 test you are running I believe tests a little bit of memory and cpu at the same time. With Memtest86+ it's only running a diagnostic on the memory. The processor probably isn't being touched during that test hence why you aren't see any errors. I'd run the memory at stock for now until you finish fine tuning your cpu overclock.

Good luck


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Juano, have you thought about just running your memory at stock frequency and timings? The Prime95 test you are running I believe tests a little bit of memory and cpu at the same time. With Memtest86+ it's only running a diagnostic on the memory. The processor probably isn't being touched during that test hence why you aren't see any errors. I'd run the memory at stock for now until you finish fine tuning your cpu overclock.

Good luck

That's what I was thinking as well, Memtest86+ is more like a diagnostic test rather than a stability test. As thlnk3r have said, isolating each component is the key to unlock the ultimate overclock.


----------



## jacqlittle

Platinum i see in your signature that you upgrade to an Athlon II x4 620, is it a big, big jump from the Athlon II x2 250 you have??? I suppose in video edition and other tasks yes, but for general purposing, what about???

For my next upgrade i would like an Athlon II x4 620, but only if difference in performance is justifyed, with my Regor 250 at 3.75GHz i think it performs well, but sometimes i like to encoding and editing my own videos from a camera, and in that task i think with a 620 i'll win more time...

Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Platinum i see in your signature that you upgrade to an Athlon II x4 620, is it a big, big jump from the Athlon II x2 250 you have??? I suppose in video edition and other tasks yes, but for general purposing, what about???


Jacqlittle, Platinum actually has a pretty good 620. I was only able to get mine to 3.3Ghz on stock voltage. Anything higher than that and I start to experience issues. Even with 1.5 volts, 3.6Ghz is not stable ug.

When you are encoding do you see both cores peaking at 100% in the task manager?

Good luck


----------



## jacqlittle

No, about 65% and goes up an down, maximum 96% sometimes, and rarely at 100%

Memory at about 22% of use, that means it performs well, isn't it?

Thanks!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
No, about 65% and goes up an down, maximum 96% sometimes, and rarely at 100%

Memory at about 22% of use, that means it performs well, isn't it?

Thanks!

Jacqlittle, what kind of "encoding" are you doing. Sounds like it's heavy on the processor. Memory wise that is looking good. Is the software you're running optimized for multiple cores?

Good luck


----------



## jacqlittle

Well, for probing and answer your last post i used SpanishDub (a VirtualDub mod), and i encoded a file to Xvid...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Well, for probing and answer your last post i used SpanishDub (a VirtualDub mod), and i encoded a file to Xvid...

Jacqlittle, judging by this article it appears that this application supports multiple cores. Heck maybe a quad-core processor is in your future









Good luck


----------



## juano

Well I'm pretty sure that I got it stable @3.5GHz thanks to the help I got here. It turned out to be just the memory timings that needed to be changed, after loosening them up to the recommended settings I was able to lower the CPU volts back down to stock and have been stable for 12+ hours of OCCT Linpack, 12+ hours of OCCT CPU large, and 6+ hours of prime95 blend.

I believe that I am happy with the CPU at 250MHz x14 3.5GHz, I may play with it later but for now am happy with it, but what would you guys recommend doing next? I was thinking of trying to up the NB frequency to 2250MHz because I think I might be able to do that with out any other changes and that being faster is good for performance right? The other thing I was thinking is trying to get my RAM to 1600MHz but I think I would have to raise the timings on it some more so what would be better, a higher MHz or keep my timings where they are with a lower MHz?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Platinum

Good to hear that you're happy with the current setting. Increasing the NB Frequency can definitely improve the performance when it comes to large RAM usage applications. Usually you will be able to get to 2400-2600 MHz before hitting a wall. IIRC, AMD benefits from a tighter timing rather than high frequency, so what you have right now is good. There is a fast way to get to 1600 MHz for memory if you know your board can do 300 MHz on the HTT Clock. The following settings should be changed.

*HTT Clock: 300 MHz
CPU Multiplier: 11.5x <-This will keep your CPU at ~3450 MHz and you know it's stable
CPU VID: Same
Memory Timing: 9-9-9-25-40-2T
HT Link Frequency: 1400 MHz<-2.1 GHz after raising to 300 MHz HTT Clock
NB Frequency: 1600 MHz<-2.4 GHz after raising to 300 HTT Clock*

If it's not stable, lower the NB Frequency/Multiplier back down to 1400 MHz/7.0x and see if it would boot.

Good Luck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Picked up a 245 to replace the 5600+ in my basement PC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=940476










This board doesn't have a whole wealth of OC options, but we'll see where this goes. These clock speeds survived 25 hours of Prime, followed by 4 hours of OCCT.

Hi sub50hz,
Welcome to the club, please have the CPU-Z Validation Link Name to be synchronized with your Forum Username. That way I'll ensure it's 100% your information.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


AMD benefits from a tighter timing rather than high frequency, so what you have right now is good.


Agreed.

Juano, if you are able to overclock your NB Frequency and perhaps maybe run slightly lower sub-timings I think you would benefit more from that. Have you given 8-8-8-20 (tRC 28) a try? I noticed stock your kit runs at 7-7-7-24. How much VDimm are you running? Newer DDR3 stocks are stock at 1.5 volts. I believe your kit calls for 1.6 volts. Try running that amount voltage to see if it helps. I had to bump my set to 1.65 volts in order to run 7-7-7-20 1333Mhz. Don't forget also, when overclocking the NB Frequency you may have to also increase the cpu-nb voltage.

Good luck


----------



## juano

Thinker, I was thinking of trying the lower memory timings next (8-8-8-20 trc 28 sounds good I'll try an overnight stress of that tonight.) I already upped my NB freq to 2250MHz and I've only done an hour of prime95 on that so far but I expect it to be good. Right now all the volts are still set to auto which I believe is 1.6v for the RAM but I will check and make sure.

EDIT: Just checked and RAM is getting 1.6v.


----------



## enrell

u guys need the cpu z to be validated before i can be added?? i cant seem to get validated n i have the latest version of cpuz


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


u guys need the cpu z to be validated before i can be added?? i cant seem to get validated n i have the latest version of cpuz


Try saving it as a file and upload it on another computer.









Edit: Don't forget to use your OCN Username in the validation.


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Try saving it as a file and upload it on another computer.










dat was fast









so u guys just nid the cpuz validation right??


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


dat was fast









so u guys just nid the cpuz validation right??



Quote:



Stepping:
CPU-NB VID:
NB Clock:
NB Voltage:
Cooler:


If you can provide the above information that would be great as well, because those are not available upon the inspection of the CPU-Z Validation page.


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


If you can provide the above information that would be great as well, because those are not available upon the inspection of the CPU-Z Validation page.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=917293

Stepping : DA-C2

I will provide the rest of the info later...


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=917293

Stepping : DA-C2

I will provide the rest of the info later...


Thank you for the information. A Stepping is usually something like this "CAEEC AE 0932CPMW", which can be found on the IHS of your CPU before installation; "DA-C2" is more of a revision instead. If you could provide more information along with an accepted CPU-Z Validation with your OCN name verified the next time it would be great. I'll update the list as soon as more information is in.


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Thank you for the information. A Stepping is usually something like this "CAEEC AE 0932CPMW", which can be found on the IHS of your CPU before installation; "DA-C2" is more of a revision instead. If you could provide more information along with an accepted CPU-Z Validation with your OCN name verified the next time it would be great. I'll update the list as soon as more information is in.


let me think of how to get the stepping other than to take out my whole setup









will update the other info asap...


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


let me think of how to get the stepping other than to take out my whole setup









will update the other info asap...


No Problem, great OC there by the way







, maybe you can lower the vcore a bit?


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


No Problem, great OC there by the way







, maybe you can lower the vcore a bit?


i cant get it stable at lower vcore..mebbe its my ram too cos its a mixed rams..

my room temp is abt 33-34celcius and 44celcius @ load.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


i cant get it stable at lower vcore..mebbe its my ram too cos its a mixed rams..

my room temp is abt 33-34celcius and 44celcius @ load.


That's a hot room you're in, great delta Â°C though. If you change the RAM speed to the lowest in BIOS, and keep increasing the HTT Clock, would be able to go further? On the other hand, your HT Frequency seems to be a little too high; from the past, increasing the HT Frequency did not show any significant improvement in terms of performance. Keeping your HT Frequency to around 2 GHz would be optimal in all cases.


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


That's a hot room you're in, great delta Â°C though. If you change the RAM speed to the lowest in BIOS, and keep increasing the HTT Clock, would be able to go further? On the other hand, your HT Frequency seems to be a little too high; from the past, increasing the HT Frequency did not show any significant improvement in terms of performance. Keeping your HT Frequency to around 2 GHz would be optimal in all cases.


lol..i cant do anything abt the room temp..im @ the equator









if im not wrong its at 533. any lower it cant run.

if u look at the my rams speed. all 3 modules are running at diff speed. 1st two are at dual channel though..i wonder if it affect anyting?


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


That's a hot room you're in, great delta Â°C though. If you change the RAM speed to the lowest in BIOS, and keep increasing the HTT Clock, would be able to go further? On the other hand, your HT Frequency seems to be a little too high; from the past, increasing the HT Frequency did not show any significant improvement in terms of performance. Keeping your HT Frequency to around 2 GHz would be optimal in all cases.


ht multiplier at 7??


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


ht multiplier at 7??


7x or 8x is fine.


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
7x or 8x is fine.

wokay. let me test it and get all the vid info dat u need.


----------



## jacqlittle

Have you past any stress program like Prime95 or similar??? I think it couldn't be stable with those values, and using your PC continuosly at those settings you're going to burn your processor...


----------



## Demonatas

Ok, hate to sound like an idiot, but i've got a wild hair up my butt to try clocking this thing a bit. 240 regor, Gigabyte MA74GM-S2 mainboard. obviously no multipliers (which i'm not used to) so i have to do this by hand. Not trying to get too wild with it as i dont think cooling would be sufficient, but i believe i could prolly bump her up to 3.2 or so with what i've got. Can anyone point me in the direction of the numbers my bios wants? (if i sound like an idiot, just tell me please) Thanks.

oh yea, 740g chipset btw.


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Have you past any stress program like Prime95 or similar??? I think it couldn't be stable with those values, and using your PC continuosly at those settings you're going to burn your processor...


yeah..its stressed @ occt & linx...wif enuff voltage n lower load temp u can do it..there r even sum got it pass 3.8 n even 4ghz...im happy if i can get it pass 3.85

anyways while i was playing ard wif the ht yesterday, i got it 3.8ghz..i believe i can do more but its my rams pulling me back

btw Platinum : my nb freq is @ 2176 but cpuz still indicate ht link 2700. ht link = nb freq correct?? heres the info that you requested :

cpu-nb vid : 1.475v
nb volt : 1.1v
nb clock : nb freq?


----------



## jacqlittle

Sorry, but i don't understand your SMS language, i'm not familiarizated with SMS type language, and i'm from other country like many people, please edit your post and all people could understand you...


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


btw platinum : my nb freq is @ 2176 but cpuz still indicate ht link 2700. ht link = nb freq correct??


No, HT Link has his own multiplier, and NB have other, your BIOS settings aren't well, in many BIOS HT Link does not appear like a multiplier but a frequency (200, 400, 600,...,2000MHz), multiplier is the frequency divide by 200MHz (stock HTT or FSB like most people says too), so for 2000MHz (default), multiplier is x10, if you want to change the multiplier, change the frequency if in your BIOS is like i say...

Try a max HT Link about 2000-2200Mhz (or under 2000MHz if it's unstable) and a max NB Frequency about 2200-2400MHz, those usually are the best values and gives most performance...

P.D.: sorry if i wrote any mistake, my english isn't very good


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
No, HT Link has his own multiplier, and NB have other, your BIOS settings aren't well, in many BIOS HT Link does not appear like a multiplier but a frequency (200, 400, 600,...,2000MHz), multiplier is the frequency divide by 200MHz (stock HTT or FSB like most people says too), so for 2000MHz (default), multiplier is x10, if you want to change the multiplier, change the frequency if in your BIOS is like i say...

Try a max HT Link about 2000-2200Mhz (or under 2000MHz if it's unstable) and a max NB Frequency about 2200-2400MHz, those usually are the best values and gives most performance...

P.D.: sorry if i wrote any mistake, my english isn't very good

my ht freq is at 2000mhz and nb freq is at 2176 (272 x 8)


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enrell* 
my ht freq is at 2000mhz and nb freq is at 2176 (272 x 8)

It appears to me that your HT Frequency is set to 2000 MHz in BIOS, which will reflect 2700 MHz with the HTT Clock of 270 MHz. In order to keep HT Frequency at around 2000 MHz, based on the HTT Clock of 270 MHz, you'll need to set the HT Frequency to either 1400 MHz, or 1600 MHz in the BIOS.


----------



## jacqlittle

Just what i said in my last post...

And for 24/7 i would not put VCore over 1.55V...


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Just what i said in my last post...

Maybe it was not clear to him.


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
It appears to me that your HT Frequency is set to 2000 MHz in BIOS, which will reflect 2700 MHz with the HTT Clock of 270 MHz. In order to keep HT Frequency at around 2000 MHz, based on the HTT Clock of 270 MHz, you'll need to set the HT Frequency to either 1400 MHz, or 1600 MHz in the BIOS.

ah got it...now im clear


----------



## Demonatas

Any takers? I'm just really stumped as to what i'm doing here, since the last project i OC'd was an ASUS board. And it was simple as hell to clock, just tell it how much. This.. not so much. Any help/knowledge would be appreciated.


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
Any takers? I'm just really stumped as to what i'm doing here, since the last project i OC'd was an ASUS board. And it was simple as hell to clock, just tell it how much. This.. not so much. Any help/knowledge would be appreciated.

did u install easytune?? u can o/c on the fly in windows n make sure u flash to the latest bios


----------



## Demonatas

Getting easytune as i type. So far i'm still trying to decipher what temp 1 2 and 3 are in speedfan, as it names the gpu, and core, so i'm wondering what parts its monitoring. And have one temp that is scaring me a bit (temp3) as its around 80c, and i dont know what the safe #'s are for it, seeing as i dont even know what it is thats beeing monitored. It was idling at 78c. And i'm really worried, as that seems hot, even for a chipset?

ps. thanks btw. ^_^ I'll keep you all posted as i get results via testing. and figure out what that damned scary temp is. ^_^ (maybe i'm just freaking out because speedfan has the little flame symbol next to it, better safe than sorry in this game though)


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
Getting easytune as i type. So far i'm still trying to decipher what temp 1 2 and 3 are in speedfan, as it names the gpu, and core, so i'm wondering what parts its monitoring. And have one temp that is scaring me a bit (temp3) as its around 80c, and i dont know what the safe #'s are for it, seeing as i dont even know what it is thats beeing monitored. It was idling at 78c. And i'm really worried, as that seems hot, even for a chipset?

temp 1 is system, 2 is cpu and temp 3 is chipset i tink(correct me if wrong). for me i just monitor temp 2.

how other monitoring software, you can try hwmonitor.

pcwizard 2010 is good too..u can consider dl'ing it...


----------



## Demonatas

Awesome, thanks for your help. Things are going pretty well. I can't seem to find any references to what safe temps are for the chipset, as i dont want to fry anything. Other than that, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Oh yea, and as soon as i get things stable and where i want them (and stresstest the **** out of it) then i'll be joining the club. Ballsy little chip, that Regor.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
Awesome, thanks for your help. Things are going pretty well. I can't seem to find any references to what safe temps are for the chipset, as i dont want to fry anything. Other than that, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Oh yea, and as soon as i get things stable and where i want them (and stresstest the **** out of it) then i'll be joining the club. Ballsy little chip, that Regor.

Good to hear that you're progressing. I would recommend overclocking in the BIOS at all times. On the other hand, if you can fill out your system specs so we can better assist you in the future that would be helpful.


----------



## Demonatas

Still REALLY worried about that temp3 that idles at 79c.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
Still REALLY worried about that temp3 that idles at 79c.

I had the same issue with the motherboard Gigabyte MA770T UD3P, don't worry about it, see this thread for more detail.


----------



## Demonatas

Wow, thanks. Gee, I almost feel at home.







Ok ok ok enough with the pointless posts and stupid questions from me now. On the the overclocking goodness! (ok most likely more stupid questions later)


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonatas*


Wow, thanks. Gee, I almost feel at home.







Ok ok ok enough with the pointless posts and stupid questions from me now. On the the overclocking goodness! (ok most likely more stupid questions later)


if u got any q..just ask..anyways too bad ure board is kinda restrictive in o/c but luckily they have the easytuner..

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article859-page3.html

but if u wanna have a cooler temp 3, mebbe u can place a small fan blowing to it...for me i kinda ignore temp 3...im more concern to temp 2


----------



## Demonatas

well, just got it to pass the max heat stress test in prime95 for a bit over an hour. Imma play some games till i hit the sack, and run prime95 all night, now that i know the cpu isnt going to go over 56c at worst ^_^ More tommorow.


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonatas*


well, just got it to pass the max heat stress test in prime95 for a bit over an hour. Imma play some games till i hit the sack, and run prime95 all night, now that i know the cpu isnt going to go over 56c at worst ^_^ More tommorow.


p95 will take the whole nite..u can use OCCT or LINX as alternative..i used both instead of p95

but pls take note stability is subjective to the end user as per initial post. cos at the end of the day, ure the one using n paying for the pc


----------



## Demonatas

Stayed up and within acceptable temp range under p95 all night, also passed through occt with flying colors. ****, that was easy lol. Ah well, nice ot have things where i want them, screenies from cpuz etc. to follow (a bit later as life gets in the way, again)


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
Stayed up and within acceptable temp range under p95 all night, also passed through occt with flying colors. ****, that was easy lol. Ah well, nice ot have things where i want them, screenies from cpuz etc. to follow (a bit later as life gets in the way, again)

Maybe you can push it a bit further than 3.5 GHz?







Always have the itch to get more performance.







On the other hand, good job on the overclocking. Looking forward to add you to the list.


----------



## allikat

I'm waiting on some matched sets of 333Mhz memory coming from an OCNer. I am seriously hoping I can push mine a bit further too. My cpu temps are almost frigid


----------



## Demonatas

I guess i COULD try ot push it further, its just i get a bit edge when it gets to 56c (i know i know its withiin acceptable limits). maybe ii'll se what else i can get it to do. ^_^ stay posted!


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonatas*


I guess i COULD try ot push it further, its just i get a bit edge when it gets to 56c (i know i know its withiin acceptable limits). maybe ii'll se what else i can get it to do. ^_^ stay posted!


Any chance you can get an after market cooler?


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonatas*


I guess i COULD try ot push it further, its just i get a bit edge when it gets to 56c (i know i know its withiin acceptable limits). maybe ii'll se what else i can get it to do. ^_^ stay posted!


yeah bro...use those performance cooler ie Megahalem, MegaShadow, Noctua or TRUE...worth the dough









i believe u'll feel the joy when u see how much u can push this 'affordable' chip







dont forget heat is an issue..the betta the cooler can dissipate the heat, the betta







not forgetting the mobo does play in part too...


----------



## Demonatas

yea, looking at this arctic cool one one newegg, as its cheap, and moves a ****ton of air. kinda worried about its size as i'm on a microatx board, and alot of reviews say it takes over on a ram slot, which i onyl have 2 of, and need both soon as my new ram gets here.
Not doing to bad on this box considering i live on 50 bucks a week ^_^

ahh yes, and if things go right htis weekend, i'll have an antec300 illusion ot put it all in ^_^ (my case has one fan) so that should let me do quite a bit more as well. If i can afford it imma get that arctic cool freezer7, or a scythe katana. Any input?


----------



## allikat

On an Athlon II regor, any decent cooler will keep it plenty cool enough. Mine has the Xiggy s1283 and is entirely happy at 17c core at 1.45v and 3.5GHz... Hrm, I could be dropping that vcore a touch


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
yea, looking at this arctic cool one one newegg, as its cheap, and moves a ****ton of air. kinda worried about its size as i'm on a microatx board, and alot of reviews say it takes over on a ram slot, which i onyl have 2 of, and need both soon as my new ram gets here.
Not doing to bad on this box considering i live on 50 bucks a week ^_^

ahh yes, and if things go right htis weekend, i'll have an antec300 illusion ot put it all in ^_^ (my case has one fan) so that should let me do quite a bit more as well. If i can afford it imma get that arctic cool freezer7, or a scythe katana. Any input?

If you're going to spend money on an after market HSF, you might as well step it up a notch and consider this with this. The price difference is minimal and it is worth every penny. About the RAM issue, it will not block your RAM as long as you put the fan as a pull on the cooler. If you're still worried, get the Xigmatek S1283 recommened below. If you're on a budget, get the Cooler Master Hyper 212 w/ MX-2 paste.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
On an Athlon II regor, any decent cooler will keep it plenty cool enough. Mine has the Xiggy s1283 and is entirely happy at 17c core at 1.45v and 3.5GHz... Hrm, I could be dropping that vcore a touch


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonatas*


yea, looking at this arctic cool one one newegg, as its cheap, and moves a ****ton of air. kinda worried about its size as i'm on a microatx board, and alot of reviews say it takes over on a ram slot, which i onyl have 2 of, and need both soon as my new ram gets here.
Not doing to bad on this box considering i live on 50 bucks a week ^_^

ahh yes, and if things go right htis weekend, i'll have an antec300 illusion ot put it all in ^_^ (my case has one fan) so that should let me do quite a bit more as well. If i can afford it imma get that arctic cool freezer7, or a scythe katana. Any input?


$50 bucks a week? u still studying or??

before u do all dat..make sure ure case is big enuff...i installed a coolermaster v8 in my old rig/casing and i cant even close my side-panel


----------



## Demonatas

Right on. That scythe looks pretty balllsy, will i have trouble fitting in the 300i? (dont have it yet so i cant just up and measure)


----------



## Loosenut

I bought the Mugen 2 for my regor and I love it but it has covered one of my ram slots, 2 counting the fan. but I had my ram installed already and there was just enough room for nothing to touch, also it helps if your ram doesnt have the raised coolers on it. my gskill just has the standard looking heat spreaders. I say well worth the money as stated above.


----------



## Demonatas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


before u do all dat..make sure ure case is big enuff...i installed a coolermaster v8 in my old rig/casing and i cant even close my side-panel










LOL good one chief. Thats precisely why i'm waiting


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
LOL good one chief. Thats precisely why i'm waiting









when u o/c it will never stop at the cooler or casing. mebbe next time u might wan to change the mobo...and then the cpu..after that mebbe going watercooling









must resist the lure of overclocking !! lol


----------



## Platinum

Demonatas,
The answer to your question would be a yes. On the other hand, installing the fan as a pull fan should solve the RAM problem.


----------



## Demonatas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


when u o/c it will never stop at the cooler or casing. mebbe next time u might wan to change the mobo...and then the cpu..after that mebbe going watercooling









must resist the lure of overclocking !! lol










Not my first OC, just havent done one since the original single core athlong 64 (had a 4000+ in an asus a8ne-sli deluxe i believe it was?) So i was used to just telling it, "hey, kick it up this % and wbe done with it ^_^"


----------



## juano

Just wanted to update with what I have been able to get out of my 240. I was able to raise the NB freq, lower memory timings and and increase the FSB and the only sacrifice I had to make was turning off cool and quiet, I am still on stock volts for everything. I am happy with these setting because everything seems pretty well balanced, as far as I know, but I wanted to check with people to see if there was anything I was overlooking that I might want to change. These setting have run OCCT CPU large and OCCT Linpack for 12 hours each so it is stable but I'm not looking to be validated or added to the list or anything.

I also have a question about the temps of my cpu, HW monitor and speedfan both say that my cpu runs at about 22C idle and about 34C load, but in the BIOS it says it's running at 30C, and I thought BIOS was idle so is it possible that my temps are being displayed as 10C less than what they are actually at? or is my CPU really at room temperature at idle? I was wondering if anyone else had experienced this with either our CPU or my motherboard because I did notice that the 80C temp on my motherboard had already been discussed here. I'm not worried either way because even if it was 44C at load that's still pretty cool.

Once again thanks for all the help I have received here.

Demonatas, I may be able to answer you fitment question about the CPU cooler because I have the same case. I would say that there is plenty of room for a big cooler as far as clearance to the side panel goes but the area that was closer in my case was the clearance of the cooler to the top mounted 140mm fan. It wasn't a problem for me because the tower on my cooler is mounted horizontally so I have plenty of room but if it had to be mounted vertically for whatever reason then you might have clearance issues depending on how close the CPU socket is to the top of your motherboard. This possible clearance issue is what made me go with a 92mm CPU cooler instead of a 120mm just to be on the safe side but I believe that you could fit a 120mm no problem assuming your CPU socket isn't too close to the top of your motherboard.


----------



## Deathclaw

usually all components heat whe you work in bios and when you tinker with it
my ddr and cpu and gpu heat almost like i'm playing a game when i tinker with bios
so i'd say that both temperatures you read in bios and in win could be true


----------



## juano

Hmm, interesting. I don't know why but I thought that BIOS would be practically idle. Well, good to know thanks for the info.

You actually might be able to help me with another question I had, I see you have a 5850, I was planning on getting one of those in about 9 months (or when Starcraft2 comes out







)but I wasn't sure if our CPU would be powerful enough to get the most out of the 5850. So what's your opinion of the 5850 on just an overclocked dual core?


----------



## Deathclaw

uhhh
tough one
well i got this 5850 2 days ago
and yesterday i got 240 because i had 4000+ x2 @2.7GHz and with 5850 and 8800gts there was no difference in performance,actually 8800gts got me better framerates in gta4 (quite a bit better)...now with 240 at stock i got huge leap in performance gta4 at 1680x1050 gave me playable with medium details
crysis warhead runs great with everything maxed and 4x antialiasing 1680x1050 (runs great but does know to stutter occasionally (rarely but does do that,cant say that it doesn't)







)...
i've oced 240 at 3.5 and there is a slight increase in performance in gta4 but not much,just finished that 3.5 stability test and haven't made more gaming performance test's yet,and maybe i'm gonna oc it a little more also...


----------



## juano

Cool, thanks for the info. Please do post again later on when you get your overclock finalized and really get to know what your CPU/GPU combo can do. I would be gaming at 1920x1080 when I upgrade monitor and GPU eventually and I thought that that would require more GPU power than the 5770 has to offer, and at the time I would be buying I think the price difference between the two won't be $130 like they are now. I'm guesstimating that when I am looking to buy in 8-12 months that the 5770 will be around $120-140 and the 5850 will be around the $170-$190 range which would make it worth it to go with the 5850.


----------



## Platinum

Updated by request.


----------



## Deathclaw

great


----------



## Demonatas

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=976880 ^_^


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=976880 ^_^

Please provide more information and ensure your CPU-Z Validation is accepted with your OCN username.


----------



## Demonatas

finally getting issues now, suprising, and not at the same time, not sure if it was from having that bad stick of ram in here and windows7 ****ting on itself, or if the oc was taking its toll (which i doubt). more to come later, cross ya fingers ^_^

edit: oh yea, 4gb of gskill ddr2 1066, and an antec 300 illusion on their way from newegg too ^_^
stay posted for updated, same fat time, same fat channel.


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
finally getting issues now, suprising, and not at the same time, not sure if it was from having that bad stick of ram in here and windows7 ****ting on itself, or if the oc was taking its toll (which i doubt). more to come later, cross ya fingers ^_^

edit: oh yea, 4gb of gskill ddr2 1066, and an antec 300 illusion on their way from newegg too ^_^
stay posted for updated, same fat time, same fat channel.









run memtest, 1 stick at a time, abt 4 passes each


----------



## Demonatas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


run memtest, 1 stick at a time, abt 4 passes each


i thought that was a given?


----------



## Noir

* Username: Noir
* Stepping:2
* Revision







A-C2
* CPU: Athlon II x2 240
* CPU Clock:3.55 ghz
* HTT Clock: ????
* CPU Multiplier: 14
* CPU Voltage:1.408
* CPU-NB VID:
* NB Clock:
* NB Voltage:
* HT Link Frequency: 1266 Mhz
* RAM Speed: 800Mhz
* Motherboard: ECS 740GM-M
* Cooler: Stock
* CPU-Z Validation Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980324









Is this OK?

How do i get the CPU=z banner below my Sig?


----------



## jacqlittle

Change your HT Link multiplier down, depending on the BIOS options it must be now 1000MHz (x5), i think is best leave it at 800MHz (x4), so upping your HTT to 253 it goes about 1000MHz (default value), best for stability and upping so high the HT Link don't give significant more performance...


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Change your HT Link multiplier down, depending on the BIOS options it must be now 1000MHz (x5), i leaved id at 800MHz (x4), so upping your HTT to 253 it stays about 1000MHz (default value), so high HT Link don't give more performance and it's not so good for 24/7


it seems that his motherboard won't accept changes for the multiplier...already discussed with him in another thread...


----------



## Noir

Yup what Darkclaw said..

The MoBo BIOS does not change the setting anymore. I may try to use an older BIOS later and see if it changes it...Maybe


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


it seems that his motherboard won't accept changes for the multiplier...already discussed with him in another thread...


Read your motherboard's manual: section 4-27

In your BIOS there is a field to change HT Multiplier, thats in the BIOS option: Advanced\\Chipset\\MCP55 HT Speed, by default you have it at x5, change it at x4...


----------



## Noir

I know what it said.

i already did that i changed it to x4 or 800 and it did not budge.

You can set it at 800 but it would still not change when you check it at cpu-z


----------



## Deathclaw

what's the max voltage for 240?
and please say is it what is set in bios or is it what is read in cpu-z


----------



## Noir

For who is that question for?


----------



## Deathclaw

ah,noone anymore
i don't care i won't overclock it past 3.5 and i'm gonna live with it
it just won't work (well it will work at 3.57 and by work i mean will pass occt but my mobo starts to go bananaz on me,so i just don't have nerves to keep f'in with it...)
A) 3.5 is my final answer
are you sure?
yes! A) 3.5 is my final answer!!!


----------



## Noir

AHahhaa ok

I may just stop as well I really like CNQ set on auto. If i rollback MoBo BIOS then i lose that functionality...

CNQ FTW!!!!!!

and my answer is A as well!!!!!!!!!!









I know what your feeling. "My chip can still go for more and yet something is hindering me from doing it... WHY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Question:

What if i put more voltage to my RAM?


----------



## Deathclaw

well then you will be able to oc your ram more
but the way i understood it ram was not your problem








i just won't change anything
no voltage change no nothing
i'm not gonna lose my nerve anymore
i even tried ocing with low temps
i was sitting in my jacket in front of my pc in my room (it's winter) and my room temp was near zero
and f'in cpu was at 6Â°C and then i oced it,but just won't go over 3.6 and i just don't care anymore


----------



## Noir

Well yeah but just maybe... if it passes more than 6 minutes in Orthos BETA then something went right.


----------



## Demonatas

Workin on 3.7 ghz right now, had to play with the voltages, 4 passes in oct passed, and an all night (7 hour) run passed. I'm starting the first 24 hour test of it or p95 as soon as this posts.


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonatas*


Workin on 3.7 ghz right now, had to play with the voltages, 4 passes in oct passed, and an all night (7 hour) run passed. I'm starting the first 24 hour test of it or p95 as soon as this posts.


before increasing the voltage, make sure u haf betta cpu cooler


----------



## Demonatas

Cooler workin like a champ. havent broke 51c. stable for 12 hours of occt so far.


----------



## akenku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonatas*


Cooler workin like a champ. havent broke 51c. stable for 12 hours of occt so far.


i think the temp is a little high


----------



## Deathclaw

i wouldn't say it is
i also achieved that maximum temperature when stress testing and crazy voltages...
allright i did make my room cold after that so i had to sit in my jacket infront of pc while it was going 6Â°C idle and struggled to reach 20Â° load


----------



## Noir

Uhhhhh Darkclaw

I increased my RAM Voltage to 1.9 Volts and now i am stable for more than 6 minutes in Orthos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Orthos would ALWAYS have an error in 6 minutes. Might want to try increasing your RAM voltage too.

I try to run Orthos for 1 hour and check for errors.


----------



## Noir

after 30 minutes GSOD....

Might try using OCCT later and set it for 1 hour. Casual use testing for now


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akenku*


i think the temp is a little high










I don't think so... Below 55-60ÂºC is safe...


----------



## akenku

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
I don't think so... Below 55-60ÂºC is safe...

yea its safe, but for a regor chip it is too high. mine never past 40c


----------



## jacqlittle

It depends on the case, HSF... Your HSF is very good, so your good temps... Mine is very cheap and single, and my ambient temps are too high too, so my temps are bad than yours... But, i think below 55-60ÂºC are good temps for a single case and HSF in most of the systems for these processors...


----------



## Noir

Looks like the HT link is what is holding me back.

Stuck at 3.55. Might want to try the other BIOS


----------



## Noir

Tried older BIOS. No changes.... Anyway gues my max OC is 3.55 Ghz


----------



## enrell

platinum..heres mine..validated..tanx


----------



## Demonatas

WOOT! antec 300 illusion is here, and my 4g of g.skill ddr2 1066
SO EXCITED. will post later when i've got it going and have seen how much the case affects my temps. (well, with its stock cooling at least)

edit: ok, got everything in, and got my new g.skill 4gb kit installed as well. Everything going smoothly so far. OCCT 1 hour test shows temps dropped significantly (44c max @ full load) which is a nice 10c drop. So far, so good. Will run memtest and p95 for 24 hours a pop here sometime soon and get things official. ^_^


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
WOOT! antec 300 illusion is here, and my 4g of g.skill ddr2 1066
SO EXCITED. will post later when i've got it going and have seen how much the case affects my temps. (well, with its stock cooling at least)

edit: ok, got everything in, and got my new g.skill 4gb kit installed as well. Everything going smoothly so far. OCCT 1 hour test shows temps dropped significantly (44c max @ full load) which is a nice 10c drop. So far, so good. Will run memtest and p95 for 24 hours a pop here sometime soon and get things official. ^_^

cool !!...too bad we don haf g.skill over here..heard dats those r quite good..yesterday got myself 4gig team xtreem kit..


----------



## Demonatas

****, p95 BSOD'd me last night. this isnt good. lol.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonatas*


****, p95 BSOD'd me last night. this isnt good. lol.


More CPU Voltage?


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demonatas* 
****, p95 BSOD'd me last night. this isnt good. lol.

pump it up


----------



## MAXIMATOR

my amd athlon II x2 240 @3.7ghz powered by v1 ax cpu cooler and ocz rev 1 ram cooler.idles at 34 degree, 48 degree full load temperature monitored at everest's lavalys.


----------



## Platinum

Hi Maximator,
First of all, welcome to Overclock.net!







As you familiarize yourself around here you'll find a lot of useful informations. Meanwhile, fill up your system specs here and it would simplify the process of asking when needed. Before I add you to the spreadsheet, any more information that you can give us? For example, NB Freq, NB Voltage, CPU-NB VID, Stepping on the IHS etc.


----------



## MAXIMATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Hi Maximator,
First of all, welcome to Overclock.net!







As you familiarize yourself around here you'll find a lot of useful informations. Meanwhile, fill up your system specs here and it would simplify the process of asking when needed. Before I add you to the spreadsheet, any more information that you can give us? For example, NB Freq, NB Voltage, CPU-NB VID, Stepping on the IHS etc.


thanks, my cpu/nb frequency is at [x10.0 2000mhz] multiplier @ [x14] bus speed at 265
processor nb voltage [+1.00mv]
hyper transport speed [2000]mhz
hyper transport width [auto]


----------



## akenku

hey Platinum, can u update my stats?

cpu:3810mhz
vcore:1.45
north freq: 2288
nb v: 1.25


----------



## jacqlittle

Read the first post: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...ml#post7340426 and answer all the required questions...


----------



## groodal

Hi Platinum!
is there possible that u can post my stats? really want others to compare them : )

Username: Groodal
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: 240
CPU Clock: 3604 mhz
HTT Clock: 267 mhz
CPU Multiplier: 13,5
CPU Voltage: 1,440 V
NB Clock: 2670 mhz
NB Voltage:
HT link: 1335 mhz
RAM speed: 890 mhz
Motherboard: m2a74-am se
Cooling: stock
CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=998857

NB voltage.. do not know where to find it..


----------



## antuk15

This is mine :









Only a quick overclock on the *stock* heatsink, Not got a case at the moment so I can't use my water cooling stuff to really push her









Not bad though for a quick overclock and a small air cooled heat sink, Not even tried reducing the Vcore, Just set it at that and run Linx


----------



## MAXIMATOR

Username: maximbk
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: 240
CPU Clock: 3.8
HTT Clock: 274 mhz
CPU Multiplier: x14.0
CPU Voltage: 1.568
NB Clock: 2650 mhz
NB Voltage: 1.1750
HT link: 1335 mhz
RAM speed: 366.9
Motherboard: m3a78-cm
Cooling: thermaltake v1 ax

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997992


----------



## Loosenut

what are your temps? idle and full load


----------



## MAXIMATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Loosenut*


what are your temps? idle and full load


idles at 27 in core temp 0.99.5 full load at 45 maximum at 48.


----------



## |mando|

Today I decided to take another shot at OC'ing my 250. Just want to make sure I'm not doing something stupid here.









I didn't want to raise any volts, so right now I'm leaving it at 3.51GHz (234MHz x 15).
My HT Link & NB Freq. are at 2.1GHz. My RAM is at 780MHz.
Temps are at 26 idle and 45 load with stock cooling.
Did a quick (40min) test run in Prime95, will do overnight tonight after I confirm that these settings are okay.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|mando|* 
Today I decided to take another shot at OC'ing my 250. Just want to make sure I'm not doing something stupid here.









I didn't want to raise any volts, so right now I'm leaving it at 3.51GHz (234MHz x 15).
My HT Link & NB Freq. are at 2.1GHz. My RAM is at 780MHz.

Did a quick (40min) test run in Prime95, will do overnight tonight after I confirm that these settings are okay.









Looking good with stock voltage







, see you in the morning for an update







.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|mando|* 
Today I decided to take another shot at OC'ing my 250. Just want to make sure I'm not doing something stupid here.









I didn't want to raise any volts, so right now I'm leaving it at 3.51GHz (234MHz x 15).
My HT Link & NB Freq. are at 2.1GHz. My RAM is at 780MHz.
Temps are at 26 idle and 45 load with stock cooling.
Did a quick (40min) test run in Prime95, will do overnight tonight after I confirm that these settings are okay.









I think you could do more... Try upping VDimm to 2.0V with latencies 5-5-5-15, and let your RAM goes to 960MHz, or if you want, like you said, and it goes to exactly 800MHz. Try to low your HT Link Multiplier a bit (x8), and your NB multiplier to x10 (stock), so your HT Link with those settings is 1920MHz (below standard 2000MHz for these processors) and your NB Frequency 2400MHz wich give more performance and usually doesn't need to increase NB or CPU-NB Voltages, so your processor could do 3.6GHz like mine at stock voltaje (1.375V with my mobo and BIOS version), and my mobo isn't as good as yours for overclocking...


----------



## |mando|

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
I think you could do more... Try upping VDimm to 2.0V with latencies 5-5-5-15, and let your RAM goes to 960MHz, or if you want, like you said, and it goes to exactly 800MHz. Try to low your HT Link Multiplier a bit (x8), and your NB multiplier to x10 (stock), so your HT Link with those settings is 1920MHz (below standard 2000MHz for these processors) and your NB Frequency 2400MHz wich give more performance and usually doesn't need to increase NB or CPU-NB Voltages, so your processor could do 3.6GHz like mine at stock voltaje (1.375V with my mobo and BIOS version), and my mobo isn't as good as yours for overclocking...

Oooh, thanks. Now at 3.6GHz, NB 2400MHz, HT Link 2000MHz (there isn't a multiplier setting in the BIOS, just at dropdown going in intervals of 200MHz), RAM @ 800MHz, that VDimm and those timings. Doing well in P95 so far.
Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## groodal

I got something that is actially very annoying.. i cant up the voltage more than +100mv. that means i can choose between +50 and +100 mV. is there any BIOS upgrades mot my MB that could do something about it?

MB: Asus m2a74-am se
BiOS: AMI-BIOS 0801
CPU: regor 240 (now running @ 3,6 ghz)


----------



## el gappo

I doubt it m8, I think you are going to have to live with it or get a better motherboard









Still no challengers for the top spot?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
This is mine :









Only a quick overclock on the *stock* heatsink, Not got a case at the moment so I can't use my water cooling stuff to really push her









Not bad though for a quick overclock and a small air cooled heat sink, Not even tried reducing the Vcore, Just set it at that and run Linx









Hi antuk15,
Is it possible for you to provide a CPU-Z Validation link under your OCN username?

All new stats have been imported, my apologies on the late arrival of the update.


----------



## DarkStarModz

Hey guys just wanted to update you all on my new overclock and see what you all think. I just added a cheap rocket fish tower cooler with a 92mm fan its just a re-branded CM-TX3 i got it from Best Buy, the surface finish was horrible i had lap the crap out of it but the surface flatness is now within .0002, its nice having a machine shop with a lapping machine to mod my stuff,lol. Anyways my temps have been awesome so i figured i would push my system a little farther, here's my results. In the first pic Pay attention to my temp monitor it reports low, high and average for everything in my computer. The second pic shows my PassMark benchmarks for No Overclock (RED), 3.5GHz OC (BLUE), and 3.7GHz (GREEN). Let me know if you all think i might be able to push this processor a little farther with my setup? Maybe 3.8GHz??

CPU Freq: 3698 MHz
Multiplier: 14.5
Reference Clock: 255 MHz
HT Link: 2040 MHz
NB Freq: 2295 MHz
Dram Freq: 510Mhz
Dram Voltage: 2.1v (Stock)
CPU Voltage: 1.475v (+.050)
CPU NB VID Voltage: 1.2v (+.025)

Ran Prime95 Blend Test for 2Hrs with 0 errors, 0 warnings and my CPU temp never got above 42c!! That's 4c lower than my 3.5GHz overclock w/stock cooler.

Prime95,Everest Ultimate Edition Temp Monitor, CPU-Z









3.0GHz No Overclock vs 3.5GHz Overclock vs 3.7GHz Overclock


----------



## Platinum

If you're willing to raise the voltage, there's a high chance that you can go higher







. If any chance you can get a better HSF, I would highly recommend it. On a side note, do you want to join the club







?


----------



## DarkStarModz

i think im already in the club? well at least im on the list on the first page does, that mean im in the club?,lol.


----------



## Platinum

My bad







, I should have known better. I will update your stats with the CPU-Z link in your Sig.


----------



## Platinum

Updated







.


----------



## allikat

woot! new memory turned up today! Many thanks to the fellow OCNer who provided it!
It's going for an overnight blend test at my current clock, and tomorrow, it will be time to see if I can't push this thing further!


----------



## DarkStarModz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
My bad







, I should have known better. I will update your stats with the CPU-Z link in your Sig.

Thanks Platinum


----------



## A Russian :D

can anybody tell me the difference between the Athlon and Athlon IIs? I know the II are 45nm but what else?


----------



## DarkStarModz

I think the main difference is the Athlon II's have twice the amount of hyper transport 4000MHz vs 2000MHZ and use less power 65watts vs 125 watts but i could be wrong.


----------



## A Russian :D

i found the answer the Athlon II is based of the K10 architecture while Athlon I is K8.


----------



## allikat

Plus the AthlonII has 1MB cache per core, earlier ones don't have this


----------



## jacqlittle

And also could use RAM DDR3, all of you forgot to mention it...


----------



## groodal

Hi again Platinum!
You have uploaded my stats, thanks !
the RAM speed is not correct though, the correct number is 890, as 445x2=890.
can you update it?
_

what are your thoughts about my system? any suggestions? I am kind of new to overclocking and stuff. : )


----------



## jacqlittle

Try downloading your HTT Frequency/Multiplier to don't go so much above 1000MHz (Multiplier x4 or HTT Frequency at 800MHz depending on your BIOS options), and give more voltage to VCore, Chipset and/or CPU/NB, so you could get more frequency for your processor, anyway your overclock is very good, and not too much VCore...


----------



## akenku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


And also could use RAM DDR3, all of you forgot to mention it...


n dont forget 45nm vs 65nm


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akenku*


n dont forget 45nm vs 65nm


It was already said...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A Russian *


can anybody tell me the difference between the Athlon and Athlon IIs? *I know the II are 45nm but what else*?


----------



## akenku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


It was already said...

















you're right


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Try downloading your HTT Frequency/Multiplier to don't go so much above 1000MHz (Multiplier x4 or HTT Frequency at 800MHz depending on your BIOS options), and give more voltage to VCore, Chipset and/or CPU/NB, so you could get more frequency for your processor, anyway your overclock is very good, and not too much VCore...

so what you mean is getting a lower htt frequency can get me a higher core frequency? the cpu voltage cannot go above 1,44v as Bios won't let me.

something like this?: multiplier x12 HT 308 voltage 1,44v (3,8 Ghz)

sorry if i am stupid, just want to get a clue..


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


so what you mean is getting a lower htt frequency can get me a higher core frequency?


Not exactly, but a high HTT Frequency could causes instability...


----------



## allikat

I think my junky board, or my cpu is hitting a wall here, I got it up to 3.51GHz, but if I push it higher, and push more than 1.45v into the chip, it takes a while to boot up, and I have to reboot a couple of times before it's stable...


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Not exactly, but a high HTT Frequency could causes instability...


aha, now i understand what you mean!! (i guess everybody thinks i'm stupid) i am goint to see what i can do! or i can leave my current settings as they are good enough.. what is your opinion?


----------



## |mando|

Username: |mando|
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 250
CPU Clock: 3.6GHz
HTT Clock: 240
CPU Multiplier: 15
CPU Voltage: 1.375V
NB Clock: 2.4GHz
HT Link Frequency: 2.16GHz
RAM Speed: 800MHz DDR2
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Cooler: Stock
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038098

EDIT: Just did some more stability tests.
Passed:
6 hours of Prime95 blend
1 hour of OCCT (small data set)
1 hour of Linpack

While I'm here, I have a question. With this 250 @ 3.6GHz, how much gain would there be if I were to get a Phenom X4 (940/955/965) to replace this?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|mando|*











Username: |mando|
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 250
CPU Clock: 3.6GHz
HTT Clock: 240
CPU Multiplier: 15
CPU Voltage: 1.375V
NB Clock: 2.4GHz
HT Link Frequency: 2.16GHz
RAM Speed: 800MHz DDR2 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Cooler: Stock
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038098

While I'm here, I have a question. With this 250 @ 3.6GHz, how much gain would there be if I were to get a Phenom X4 (940/955/965) to replace this?










It depends on wich applications you use... For video editing/encoding, compression or other applications a Quad is better, but for other single applicationes and basic gaming, that Regor at 3.6GHz could be enought, and it's more cheap...

Sorry if i made any mistake writing, my English isn't very good...


----------



## Rhylian

hey all, sorta new both here and to OCing, got my first AM3 setup running with no probs but the OC part is slow going.

Anyway, specs should show in my machine section.

only issues I am having is I think my RAM don't like to OC to it's rated OC of [email protected] volts and I am afraid to take the voltage on it that high anyway, the bios makes it turn red and says that red numbers are bad.

Anyone have a setup similar to mine and have any suggestions? it would be a great help.

* Username:Rhylian
* Stepping:will determine once I get my loop set up
* Revision







A-C2
* CPU:Athlon II 255
* CPU Clock:3480 
* HTT Clock:240
* CPU Multiplier:14.5
* CPU Voltage:1.448
* CPU-NB VID:stock
* NB Clock:
* NB Voltage:
* HT Link Frequency:1920
* RAM Speed:1280 7-7-7-27
* Motherboard:MSI NF980-G65
* Cooler:Stock With the heatpipes
* CPU-Z Validation Link:


----------



## Platinum

Sorry about the late update, school was quite busy.







All requests are updated.


----------



## enrell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
Sorry about the late update, school was quite busy.







All requests are updated.









bro...

heres an update



tanx !


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enrell* 
bro...

heres an update



tanx !

Stats *updated*.


----------



## ah_khoo

new user reportin in...









* Username: ah_khoo
 * Stepping: 0947EPMW
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 240
* CPU Clock: 3750
* HTT Clock: 300
* CPU Multiplier: 12.5x
* CPU Voltage: 1.52v
* CPU-NB VID: 1.175v
* NB Clock: 2700MHz
* NB Voltage: 1.225v
* HT Link Frequency: 2100MHz
* RAM Speed: 1600MHz
* Motherboard: MSI 770-G45
* Cooler: Cogage TRUE Spirit
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1063799


----------



## Platinum

@ah_khoo,
Welcome to the Club!







And...Congratulations on being the first member to have all the informations provided.


----------



## ah_khoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
@ah_khoo,
Welcome to the Club!







And...Congratulations on being the first member to have all the informations provided.









thx for d warmth welcome sir... my pleasure to join d thread thou i'm abit late... infact i'm always a late starter...









imc oc on regor is really awesome...









too bad my 2nd core is hindering the oc mileage, acc is not so effective if as it is on deneb x2... on single core i managed a 3.9GHz prime stable but x2 i think i've already hit d wall @ 3.75, mite be able to push it a 'lil higher but not much i guess...


----------



## Rhylian

* Username: Rhylian
* Stepping: NAEIC
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 240
* CPU Clock: 3750
* HTT Clock: 250
* CPU Multiplier: 15
* CPU Voltage: 1.48v
* CPU-NB VID: 1.175v
* NB Clock: 2500MHz
* NB Voltage: 1.225v
* HT Link Frequency: 2000MHz
* RAM Speed: 1332MHz
* Motherboard: MSI NF980-G65
* Cooler: Opteron Stock w/heatpipes
* CPU-Z Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1064854

New High for me on 3DMark 06 as well of 14395!!


----------



## ah_khoo

a small update...









* Username: ah_khoo
* Stepping: 0947EPMW
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 240
* CPU Clock: 3850MHz
* HTT Clock: 308
* CPU Multiplier: 12.5x
* CPU Voltage: 1.632v
* CPU-NB VID: 1.245v
* NB Clock: 2772MHz
* NB Voltage: 1.225v
* HT Link Frequency: 2156MHz
* RAM Speed: 1642MHz
* Motherboard: MSI 770-G45
* Cooler: Cogage TRUE Spirit
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1065927


----------



## saiohleet

i just fried myne x2 240 with dry Ice








After a couple of minutes he died


----------



## 856Media

See my club is still going strong.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ah_khoo*


thx for d warmth welcome sir... my pleasure to join d thread thou i'm abit late... infact i'm always a late starter...









imc oc on regor is really awesome...









too bad my 2nd core is hindering the oc mileage, acc is not so effective if as it is on deneb x2... on single core i managed a 3.9GHz prime stable but x2 i think i've already hit d wall @ 3.75, mite be able to push it a 'lil higher but not much i guess...










My maximum OC with my Regor 250 is 3780MHz, and my mobo isn't specially good for OC, i think without very good cooling or a good mobo max OC for Regor's is about 3750MHz like you said... I thing my processor with a good mobo, good HSF or maybe liquid cooling, good PSU, etc... i could OC until 3.9-4GHz, but i still think in those case upgrading processor is more cheap and effective...

Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## airplaneman

Hey guys, I just built up my first AMD rig a couple weeks ago and finally started the overclocking last night.

Specs are in my sig (HTPC/Secondary Rig).

I've gotten to 3.7GHz and 6-hours stable with 1.568 (CPU-Z) vCore, going to check if its stable at 1.538 now.

Quick question, what is the maximum safe voltage for these chips?

When I was pushing 1.568 (CPU-Z) through it, the temperatures never peaked above 51Â°C with the stock Intel cooler while testing on OCCT. I thought that was pretty decent temps for the stock cooler...

My VID is 1.4250..is that insanely high or just me?

Thanks!


----------



## jacqlittle

AMD says 1.425V for max VCore, but i think for 24/7 around 1.475V is safe, more voltage for a long time maybe cause problems, but for testing or benchmarking 1.525-1.550V (not for 24/7) i think is safe...


----------



## airplaneman

But my VID is 1.425..


----------



## ah_khoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


My maximum OC with my Regor 250 is 3780GHz, and my mobo isn't specially good for OC, i think without very good cooling or a good mobo max OC for Regor's is about 3750MHz like you said... I thing my processor with a good mobo, good HSF or maybe liquid cooling, good PSU, etc... i could OC until 3.9-4GHz, but i still think in those case upgrading processor is more cheap and effective...

Sorry for my poor english.


mobo might be one of the factor, i'm pretty sure the chip will fare better on 790 boards, be it gx or fx. temperature is not really an issue as it hardly go over 55'c even i prime it usin 1.6xv...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Hey guys, I just built up my first AMD rig a couple weeks ago and finally started the overclocking last night.

Specs are in my sig (HTPC/Secondary Rig).

I've gotten to 3.7GHz and 6-hours stable with 1.568 (CPU-Z) vCore, going to check if its stable at 1.538 now.

Quick question, what is the maximum safe voltage for these chips?

When I was pushing 1.568 (CPU-Z) through it, the temperatures never peaked above 51Â°C with the stock Intel cooler while testing on OCCT. I thought that was pretty decent temps for the stock cooler...

My VID is 1.4250..is that insanely high or just me?

Thanks!


i think d volt might be able to further reduced, you have a decent board so the possibility of hitting higher clock is there (just for fun & of course not for 24/7).









personally i don't really like running any chip of mine @ > 1.4v for daily use, but since the vid is @ 1.425v (yes, i'm having vid @ 1.425v too) & the load temp is pretty cool, i have no problem putting vid for 24/7.


----------



## airplaneman

I guess I'll tone my overclock down







I was really hoping to hit 3.8. Meh, that can wait for my next rig in the summer =D.


----------



## airplaneman

Sorry for the double post but I got it 8 hours stable at 3.6 with 1.475 vCore =D


----------



## groodal

update please

my chipset is not 690x, it is AMD 740G
thanks !


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


But my VID is 1.425..










i believe the vid is the amount of voltage that is applied at startup, to start the cpu


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SuppA-SnipA*


i believe the vid is the amount of voltage that is applied at startup, to start the cpu


Yeah, its is the minimum amount of voltage needed for start up. I just said that because he said that the max voltage that I should put through my chip was 1.4245 which would leave me no room for overclocking.

Now I know I can put 1.475 in it safely, which is what I'm doing =D.


----------



## Loosenut

I ran mine on the same board in my sig @ 1.42 and I was at 3.5GHz stable. I was limited by my memory.


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


I guess I'll tone my overclock down







I was really hoping to hit 3.8. Meh, that can wait for my next rig in the summer =D.


bro..its all in the heat..u can oc betta if u can dissipate the heat faster...


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enrell*


bro..its all in the heat..u can oc betta if u can dissipate the heat faster...


The temps are <50 load...IMO that is good.

I was under that assumption as well, but I've only ever OC'd Intel chips before where the max voltage recommended (~1.5v) gives you the max temps (~80C) whereas with this chip, the max voltage recommended (apparently 1.475v) gives me amazing temps...that is what is confusing me lol.


----------



## groodal

i am still looking for some suggestions on my overclock.
my MoBo wont go higher than 1,44 VCore and max x14 multiplier.

thanks to the person that will help me : D


----------



## airplaneman

Why won't it go higher than 1.44? You just can't set it higher than that or it won't boot?


----------



## jacqlittle

That mobo has poor options for OC, only could increase +0.050mV or +0.100mV the voltage for VCore, so if the mobo at stock (Auto) only gives 1.34V VCore he only could set 1.44V max for VCore...


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


i am still looking for some suggestions on my overclock.
my MoBo wont go higher than 1,44 VCore and max x14 multiplier.

thanks to the person that will help me : D


These Regor's aren't Black Edition, so max multiplier is x14 for your chip, see my last post about your mobo options about VCore, and yes, you're very limited for OC'ing your chip, but with 1.44V VCore you could get a medium OC for your processor, that i think is enough for general purposses, and for a cheap processor and mobo i think isn't as bad as you think...


----------



## groodal

thanks guys. i am satisfied with my 3,6 ghz clock. got it 10 hours stable too : )


----------



## zxo0oxz

I still, no matter what I do cannot get 3.6 stable for anything. And for some reason it always shoots around 10-20 mhz higher or lower







I got a 3.8 validation with some INSANE VOLTAGE. I just want 3.6 stable :swearing:

Now trying 300x12 1.47v(1.464 or 1.456 in cpuz) on core 1.425vid 1.35 on NB and crossing fingers....
with ram at 1:2 divider = DDR3 1200 with 6-5-5-15-1T....
BSOD...Tweaking again.

Pushing settings...and Volts...At these voltages I'm going to have to turn on cool and quiet to keep it from frying when I'm not doing anything...


----------



## groodal

300 is a high htt clock. as jacqlittle told me, a high ht clock causes instability. a lower htt clock and a higher cpu multiplier would do the thing.

you could try my settings then, 267 x13,5 1,44 VCore.
you could also try 257 x 14 and 1,44 VCore.

10 hour stable!


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
300 is a high htt clock. as jacqlittle told me, a high ht clock causes instability. a lower htt clock and a higher cpu multiplier would do the thing.

you could try my settings then, 267 x13,5 1,44 VCore.
you could also try 257 x 14 and 1,44 VCore.

10 hour stable!

I tried your 267 x 13.5 it was also unstable.
I usually have no problems with 300 htt it is just 3.57+ my chip pretty much waves a white flag and says "I'm not playing" I'm not sure how safe it is to raise the voltage. The most stable I was able to get at 3.6 was 20minutes prime small ffts, but I did get some good cinebench scores out of it.
The voltage setting I had that at was 1.488 according to cpu-z. If I am able to get a good overclock with these higher volts I might enable cool and quiet so it isnt runnin those 24/7

Also, thanks for the help









I'm afraid it might be my motherboard. I plan on switching to intel after upgrading my ram and video...Have you seen the overclocks on the i3-350? Cheaper and better performance than the high end core 2 duos. Hell to be honest, the pentium G9650 is probably better than my regor...But I still love it, and it will find it's way into a trusty server pc in future days..

anyone have cinebench scores? I was able to hit 1.86 @3604


----------



## el gappo

Guess who just got a 255







Will have a full round of benchmarks up soon.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Guess who just got a 255







Will have a full round of benchmarks up soon.

Congrats! Don't forget cinebench...Tis my favorite Cpu bench


----------



## zxo0oxz

Here is what I am currently trying


Looks like my HT Link needs to go down a little bit since the stock on this board is at 1000...it is running at a nearly 50 percent change. The NB frequency seems good at 2052mhz, and my RAM needs some fine tuning since I know it can run better than that. Ill try to have some benches up just for the sake of having the knowledge around.

Update, that was an complete failure. I ran various benches but as soon as I fired up prime95 it was gone ~45 seconds. Running with different settings now

This thing is hungry for volts unlike everyone else's
now passed 8k test on test 6 of 10k
Pushing my thermals a little bit....hit a max of 56


----------



## rusted88

never mind this post I modified my setup it's a few post below sry about that


----------



## jacqlittle

Is it stable with prime95, OCCT, Orthos...???

It's very well, good numbers!









But i'll try upping your NB multiplier for stay between 2200-2600MHz for more performance (you could pass benchmarks and you will see like with NB at those frequencies your PC outperforms best), until you'll see it's stable (normally 2400MHz max without giving more voltage to NB), and your RAM is at 866MHz not 966MHz like you said...


----------



## rusted88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Is it stable with prime95, OCCT, Orthos...???

It's very well, good numbers!









But i'll try upping your NB multiplier for stay between 2200-2600MHz for more performance (you could pass benchmarks and you will see like with NB at those frequencies your PC outperforms best), until you'll see it's stable (normally 2400MHz max without giving more voltage to NB), and your RAM is at 866MHz not 966MHz like you said...

I tought it was the other way so a got the multiplier down to 8 for the NB I will put to 9 and test it, and for the test I only did the Orthos for about an hour, I will do a 12 hours tonight, thanks for the tips and the correction on the RAM freq!


----------



## rusted88

I had to do some modification this runs stable for a 3 hours Orthos so I'm keeping that

* Username: rusted88
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: AMD Athlon II x2 240
* CPU Clock: 3570 MHz
* HTT Clock: 255 MHz
* CPU Multiplier: 14
* CPU Voltage: 1.4 V
* CPU-NB VID:
* NB Clock: 2294 MHz
* NB Voltage:
* HT Link Frequency: 2040 MHz
* RAM Speed: 850 MHz
* Motherboard: ASUS M4A785-M
* Cooler: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093640


----------



## groodal

cinebench did not work for me. it stopped working about halfways during the cpu test. too bad.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

First post, thanks for having me.









I'm posting this to give thanks to those who helped me indirectly get this pc together and optimized, by posting their experiences and results.









I'm cheap and it may not be much, but I love my noisy number box.









Scored a Regor 250 and an open box MSI NF750-G55, bought nice OCZ LV1600 DDR3 (2x2gb) that cost almost as much as the board and cpu put together, but at least it's current tech.







This was the cheapest SLI board I could find.

Onboard video blows my old laptop away but a buddy gave me a HD4650 so I'm keeping it warm for now.









Burned this in for 7 hours last night with Prime, I'd be more than happy to validate it for you, except that I'm not done.









Advice, criticism, and ridicule are all welcome.









320 x 11.5 = 3680 CPU NB 2240mhz DRAM 1280mhz HT link 1920 mhz

cpu vdd auto
cpu/nb vdd 1.275
cpu v 1.495
cpu/nb v 1.352
nb v 1.265
dram v 1.72
ht link v auto

dram at 8-8-8-19-31-2T

Right now I'm 45 minutes into prime with some new settings and much tighter ram, I'll let you know how it went.

Again, thanks for the forum.


----------



## rusted88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*


First post, thanks for having me.









I'm posting this to give thanks to those who helped me indirectly get this pc together and optimized, by posting their experiences and results.









I'm cheap and it may not be much, but I love my noisy number box.









Scored a Regor 250 and an open box MSI NF750-G55, bought nice OCZ LV1600 DDR3 (2x2gb) that cost almost as much as the board and cpu put together, but at least it's current tech.







This was the cheapest SLI board I could find.

Onboard video blows my old laptop away but a buddy gave me a HD4650 so I'm keeping it warm for now.









Burned this in for 7 hours last night with Prime, I'd be more than happy to validate it for you, except that I'm not done.









Advice, criticism, and ridicule are all welcome.









320 x 11.5 = 3680 CPU NB 2240mhz DRAM 1280mhz HT link 1920 mhz

cpu vdd auto
cpu/nb vdd 1.275
cpu v 1.495
cpu/nb v 1.352
nb v 1.265
dram v 1.72
ht link v auto

dram at 8-8-8-19-31-2T

Right now I'm 45 minutes into prime with some new settings and much tighter ram, I'll let you know how it went.

Again, thanks for the forum.










looking good


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 

anyone have cinebench scores? I was able to hit 1.86 @3604











This is a 255 @ 3.584Ghz and a 980GTX+


----------



## rusted88

I will try that after work tonight with my 240 running at 3.6 ghz


----------



## el gappo

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/69...-ii-255-a.html

Let me know if you want to see any particular tests guys. NOT CINEBENCH! game tests maybe???


----------



## dallashigh

Got my 240 to 3.7 stable. Trying to get stable at 3.8, but that seems to be the impossible dream. Will be submitting soon!


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
* Username: Rhylian
* Stepping: NAEIC
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 240
* CPU Clock: 3750
* HTT Clock: 250
* CPU Multiplier: 15
* CPU Voltage: 1.48v
* CPU-NB VID: 1.175v
* NB Clock: 2500MHz
* NB Voltage: 1.225v
* HT Link Frequency: 2000MHz
* RAM Speed: 1332MHz
* Motherboard: MSI NF980-G65
* Cooler: Opteron Stock w/heatpipes
* CPU-Z Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1064854

New High for me on 3DMark 06 as well of 14395!!

Congratulations, stats updated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ah_khoo* 
a small update...









* Username: ah_khoo
* Stepping: 0947EPMW
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 240
* CPU Clock: 3850MHz
* HTT Clock: 308
* CPU Multiplier: 12.5x
* CPU Voltage: 1.632v
* CPU-NB VID: 1.245v
* NB Clock: 2772MHz
* NB Voltage: 1.225v
* HT Link Frequency: 2156MHz
* RAM Speed: 1642MHz
* Motherboard: MSI 770-G45
* Cooler: Cogage TRUE Spirit
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1065927


Update Noted.







Thank you for providing all the images for verification.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
update please

my chipset is not 690x, it is AMD 740G
thanks !

My apologies, must've mixed up while managing the columns







. You were in the club way before I took over the ownership.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusted88* 
I had to do some modification this runs stable for a 3 hours Orthos so I'm keeping that

* Username: rusted88
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: AMD Athlon II x2 240
* CPU Clock: 3570 MHz
* HTT Clock: 255 MHz
* CPU Multiplier: 14
* CPU Voltage: 1.4 V
* CPU-NB VID:
* NB Clock: 2294 MHz
* NB Voltage:
* HT Link Frequency: 2040 MHz
* RAM Speed: 850 MHz
* Motherboard: ASUS M4A785-M
* Cooler: ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1093640

Welcome to the Club rusted88, definitely a great speed for daily use with minimal vCore.


----------



## el gappo

* Username: El Gappo
* Stepping: ****
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 255
* CPU Clock: 4960
* HTT Clock: 320
* CPU Multiplier: 15.5
* CPU Voltage: 1.728
* CPU-NB VID: 1.28
* NB Clock: 2100
* NB Voltage: 1.2
* HT Link Frequency: 1920
* RAM Speed: 1706MHz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte 790xt-ud4p
* Cooler: Phase change
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1099764

Hopefully brb with 5ghz


----------



## hartsickdisciple

If anybody's interested in having an Uber Athlon II X2, PM me. I have what amounts to an Athlon II X2 260 Black Edition. I won't say how it's branded in open forum, and I won't say where I got it. Dual-core, 2x1mb l2 cache, 3.2ghz, unlocked multiplier. I popped into 2 different AM3 mobos that I have, and it works with my DDR3-1600 RAM. Clocked to 4ghz with no issue.. could probably go higher.


----------



## majikmaynayZ

Hello everyone. I'm fairly new to overclocking so I hope I did this right







. I'll begin stress testing when I head for bed. As far as I know, I think I'm playing it safe but I am open for suggestions on what I can do to improve this oc.

Username: *majikmaynayZ*

Revision: *DA-C2*

CPU: *Athlon II x2 250*

CPU Clock: *3500MHz*

HTT Clock: *250MHZ*

CPU Multiplier: *14x*

CPU Voltage: *1.424v*

CPU-NB VID: *stock*

NB Clock: *2000MHz*

NB Voltage: *1.1v*

HT Link Frequency: *2000MHz*

RAM Speed: *666.7 @ 7-7-7-20 (Auto in bios)*

Motherboard: *790GX-G65 (MS-7576) bios 4.0*

Cooler: *Thermaltake SpinQ*

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1116322


----------



## el gappo

Considering the ram you have that's a very nice oc. Might be a little headroom left


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikmaynayZ* 
Hello everyone. I'm fairly new to overclocking so I hope I did this right







. I'll begin stress testing when I head for bed. As far as I know, I think I'm playing it safe but I am open for suggestions on what I can do to improve this oc.

Username: *majikmaynayZ*

Revision: *DA-C2*

CPU: *Athlon II x2 250*

CPU Clock: *3500MHz*

HTT Clock: *250MHZ*

CPU Multiplier: *14x*

CPU Voltage: *1.424v*

CPU-NB VID: *stock*

NB Clock: *2000MHz*

NB Voltage: *1.1v*

HT Link Frequency: *2000MHz*

RAM Speed: *666.7 @ 7-7-7-20 (Auto in bios)*

Motherboard: *790GX-G65 (MS-7576) bios 4.0*

Cooler: *Thermaltake SpinQ*

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1116322

Nice job, looks safe to me...how are temps looking?

I have a similar MSI board (7578) and max at about 3.6-3.7 on stock voltage, so your right in that neighborhood too. I wanna give her more V, but I want a new power supply first. The wall at 3.8 is a big one to get over for me anyway, so be aware of that.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majikmaynayZ*


Hello everyone. I'm fairly new to overclocking so I hope I did this right







. I'll begin stress testing when I head for bed. As far as I know, I think I'm playing it safe but I am open for suggestions on what I can do to improve this oc.

Username: *majikmaynayZ*

Revision: *DA-C2*

CPU: *Athlon II x2 250*

CPU Clock: *3500MHz*

HTT Clock: *250MHZ*

CPU Multiplier: *14x*

CPU Voltage: *1.424v*

CPU-NB VID: *stock*

NB Clock: *2000MHz*

NB Voltage: *1.1v*

HT Link Frequency: *2000MHz*

RAM Speed: *666.7 @ 7-7-7-20 (Auto in bios)*

Motherboard: *790GX-G65 (MS-7576) bios 4.0*

Cooler: *Thermaltake SpinQ*

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1116322


Looking good, I've got one of the newer MSI boards from the gaming line and it's a gem, but doesn't help me to help you out, only thing I can see that I might try different is to get that NB up some, you'll have way better performance if you can run it from 2400-2600 on the NB clock, and if you have to you can drop the ram multi to get that same speed on the ram, GL mate!


----------



## majikmaynayZ

*Thanks for all of the replies and great information!*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Considering the ram you have that's a very nice oc. Might be a little headroom left










Awesome! I'm planning on upgrading to 4gb of high performance modules but I have to sell the ones I have first. I'm a little confused about the timings on my ram though. The stock timings are 9-9-9-24 but I'm assuming that the bios is automatically lowering the timings to compensate for the oc. Right or wrong?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*


Nice job, looks safe to me...how are temps looking?

I have a similar MSI board (7578) and max at about 3.6-3.7 on stock voltage, so your right in that neighborhood too. I wanna give her more V, but I want a new power supply first. The wall at 3.8 is a big one to get over for me anyway, so be aware of that.










I ran prime95 for a couple hours last night (would have been more but I forgot to disable sleep mode in windows







). Idle temp @ 19c and full load @ 36c with SpinQ and case fans at the lowest settings. 3.6 - 3.7 is pretty darn good and I hope you reach your goal over 3.8.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


Looking good, I've got one of the newer MSI boards from the gaming line and it's a gem, but doesn't help me to help you out, only thing I can see that I might try different is to get that NB up some, you'll have way better performance if you can run it from 2400-2600 on the NB clock, and if you have to you can drop the ram multi to get that same speed on the ram, GL mate!










NICE! I'll fix up the NB clock before I run prime tonight. I have to say that I'm pretty happy with this MSI board. I looked up the board that you have listed on the club chart and I am totally jealous







. The only problem is that even if I did have that board, I would never be able to afford to fill up three gpu's .


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majikmaynayZ*


*Thanks for all of the replies and great information!*








I looked up the board that you have listed on the club chart and I am totally jealous







. The only problem is that even if I did have that board, I would never be able to afford to fill up three gpu's .


It truly is a great board, but alas I can not fill up three PCI-E slots either...YET


----------



## Xeqn

Username: Xeqn
Revision: DA-C2

CPU: Athlon II x2 250

CPU Clock: 3825mhz

HTT Clock: 255mhz

CPU Multiplier: 14x

CPU Voltage: 1.424v

CPU-NB VID: stock

NB Clock: 2400mhz

NB Voltage: 1.1v

HT Link Frequency: 1275mhz

RAM Speed: 666.7 @ 7-7-7-20 (Auto in bios)

Motherboard: M2A74-SE

Cooler: Zalman cnps 7000 alcu

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1084460

anything i can do to get it higher since im like 42 c on load


----------



## zxo0oxz

It will not clock higher than 3.5, not on this board anyways. Well how can I tell if it is the board or the chip? It has no problem going to 300 HTT or fsb or whatever you wanna call it, but once I break anywhere after 3.5, it eventually gets a BSOD or freeze.

Anyway here is my submission with my trusty overclock that has served me many days.

* Username: zxo0oxz
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 240
* CPU Clock: 3510 MHz
* HTT Clock: 270 MHz
* CPU Multiplier: 13x
* CPU Voltage: 1.44
* CPU-NB VID: Stock--1.425?
* NB Clock: 2160
* NB Voltage: 1.27
* HT Link Frequency: 1350 MHz
* RAM Speed: 1800
* Motherboard: MSI GF-615m-P33
* Cooler: Stock
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117655

I could probably get lower voltages on my ram and cpu, just need to do some testing.


----------



## dallashigh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz*


Well how can I tell if it is the board or the chip? It has no problem going to 300 HTT or fsb or whatever you wanna call it, but once I break anywhere after 3.5, it eventually gets a BSOD or freeze.


Well if your system is running stable at 300 FSB (with a multi of ~11.5, I assume?) but chokes when you raise the CPU multi, it's your CPU that's choking, not the board. You probably don't want to raise your voltage too much from where it is now for a 24/7 OC, but for maxing, 1.5 or even 1.55 is OK as long as you have good cooling and watch the temps. Of course, you can run 1.55 24/7 if you want... it's all personal preference.


----------



## majikmaynayZ

Updated O.C.! 1 hour prime95 stable but will do more stress testing while I sleep. My rig is showing a great improvement with this oc. Thanks to the great advice btw







!

Username: majikmaynayZ

Revision: DA-C2

CPU: Athlon II x2 250

CPU Clock: 3500MHz

HTT Clock: 250MHZ

CPU Multiplier: 14x

CPU Voltage: 1.424v

CPU-NB VID: stock

*NB Clock: 2500MHz*

NB Voltage: 1.1v

*HT Link Frequency: 2250MHz*

*RAM Speed: 833.3 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-24 (Auto in bios)*

Motherboard: 790GX-G65 (MS-7576) bios 4.0

Cooler: Thermaltake SpinQ

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117862


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majikmaynayZ*


Hello everyone. I'm fairly new to overclocking so I hope I did this right







. I'll begin stress testing when I head for bed. As far as I know, I think I'm playing it safe but I am open for suggestions on what I can do to improve this oc.

Username: *majikmaynayZ*

Revision: *DA-C2*

CPU: *Athlon II x2 250*

CPU Clock: *3500MHz*

HTT Clock: *250MHZ*

CPU Multiplier: *14x*

CPU Voltage: *1.424v*

CPU-NB VID: *stock*

NB Clock: *2000MHz*

NB Voltage: *1.1v*

HT Link Frequency: *2000MHz*

RAM Speed: *666.7 @ 7-7-7-20 (Auto in bios)*

Motherboard: *790GX-G65 (MS-7576) bios 4.0*

Cooler: *Thermaltake SpinQ*

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1116322



safe clock!! i use the exact same clock settings on my regor 240, exept VCore @ 1,44v i guess with a better cooler than stock u will run way under 40c?


----------



## majikmaynayZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


i guess with a better cooler than stock u will run way under 40c?


For sure! The aftermarket cooler dropped my temps by around 10c.


----------



## Bryan98801

New to Overclocking but not to hardware. I can put em together but I'm not sure where to start on my overclocking. Here is what I have so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120601

Suggestions?

Everything is stock except the RAM timing. I had to fiddle with it to actually run at the stock 1066. Motherboard decided that it would rather run them at 800.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryan98801*


New to Overclocking but not to hardware. I can put em together but I'm not sure where to start on my overclocking. Here is what I have so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120601

Suggestions?

Everything is stock except the RAM timing. I had to fiddle with it to actually run at the stock 1066. Motherboard decided that it would rather run them at 800.











Some system specs such as ram models, PSU, Mobo posted in your User CP / system area would help us help you more.

First thing I would do is enter those, then you slowly need to up your FSB where ever that setting is in your BIOS till you get some system instability, at that point up your CPU voltages just a hair to regain stability and continue upping that FSB a bit at a time (rinse and repeat).

NOTE: Keep the HTT multi at a point where the HTT is as close to 2000 as possible, also these Athlon II's seem to like an actual NB Freq of 2400-2600 so try to shoot for that as a goal if you can.

And Post a list of all the settings as asked in the OP so you can be added.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dallashigh*


Well if your system is running stable at 300 FSB (with a multi of ~11.5, I assume?) but chokes when you raise the CPU multi, it's your CPU that's choking, not the board. You probably don't want to raise your voltage too much from where it is now for a 24/7 OC, but for maxing, 1.5 or even 1.55 is OK as long as you have good cooling and watch the temps. Of course, you can run 1.55 24/7 if you want... it's all personal preference.


Well its funny. At 1.55 it *almost* has stability for 3.6
What kind of performance increase would I get from a Athlon II x4. I will probably get the 2.6.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*










Some system specs such as ram models, PSU, Mobo posted in your User CP / system area would help us help you more.

First thing I would do is enter those, then you slowly need to up your FSB where ever that setting is in your BIOS till you get some system instability, at that point up you CPU voltages just a hair to regain stability and continue upping that FSB a bit at a time (rinse and repeat).

NOTE: Keep the HTT multi at a point where the HTT is as close to 2000 as possible, also these Athlon II's seem to like an actual bus of 2400-2600 so try to shoot for that as a FSB if you can.

And Post a list of all the settings as asked in the OP so you can be added.










I'm new and just to clarify, when you say 2400-2600 you mean NB freq right? My MSI bios terminology may be different.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz*


Well its funny. At 1.55 it *almost* has stability for 3.6
What kind of performance increase would I get from a Athlon II x4. I will probably get the 2.6.


Make sure your ram timings are nice and loose too to start.

I'm taking a break at 3650, will validate somewhere over 3.8 eventually, or kill my board trying.


----------



## airplaneman

Hey, I'd like to join please.

Username: airplaneman
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: Athlon II X2 240
CPU Clock: 3612MHz
HTT Clock: 258MHz
CPU Multiplier: 14x
CPU Voltage: 1.456v
NB Clock: 2580Mhz
NB Voltage: 1.1
HT Link Frequency: 2580MHz
RAM Speed: 1032MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Cooler: Stock
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1121534


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*


I'm new and just to clarify, when you say 2400-2600 you mean NB freq right? My MSI bios terminology may be different.


Yes Freq, sorry mine is likely different than yours as it's the "latest and greatest" MSI creation. Mine absolutely loves a NB "Freq" of 2500, if I start to push higher than that it starts showing some instability, and it seems as if that is the sweet spot at least for my set up.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


Yes Freq, sorry mine is likely different than yours as it's the "latest and greatest" MSI creation. Mine absolutely loves a NB "Freq" of 2500, if I start to push higher than that it starts showing some instability, and it seems as if that is the sweet spot at least for my set up.


Thank you sir, was pretty sure we are on the same page.

I'm gonna keep trying for 3.9+ stable on air, still sitting at 3650 for now. Don't wanna gunk up this thread so I'm gonna detail my progress for anyone interested here:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...low-cheap.html

Might help another new guy out down the road.









Whenever I get there or give up trying, I'll validate and post up here.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Gah, no matter what I seem to do it still duds out around 3.6....back to the drawing board.

I was considering this motherboard, any thoughts? I still need to see what gigabyte has to offer.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-402-_-Product


----------



## Sgtbash

Guys im at 3.9 with my 255 stable, but im getting audio skips when im playing music and such now that its overclocked. why is this?


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Guys im at 3.9 with my 255 stable, but im getting audio skips when im playing music and such now that its overclocked. why is this?

Would help if we knew the rest of your settings, try lowering your Htlink down to about 2000.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 
Gah, no matter what I seem to do it still duds out around 3.6....back to the drawing board.

I was considering this motherboard, any thoughts? I still need to see what gigabyte has to offer.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-402-_-Product

3.6 is not bad at all be happy







. Are you sure it's your mobo holding you back? What kind of ram?

If you really want help, you should post the rest of your settings.

*edit if it's the rig in your sig, your dram freq is way too high. Am I reading that right? You're at 1800?


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Guys im at 3.9 with my 255 stable, but im getting audio skips when im playing music and such now that its overclocked. why is this?


mine skips too and haven't figured it out yet (usually when I am gaming)










As you can see I'm just below the 2000 thresh-hold for my htt so anyone has any ideas I'll listen


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator* 
Would help if we knew the rest of your settings, try lowering your Htlink down to about 2000.

My HT is actually at 1800 now (NB is same)


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


My HT is actually at 1800 now (NB is same)


My LAN stumbles if my HTlink goes up over about 2350, so I assumed it was an onboard issue.

Along with Rhylian, I get better benchmarks with NB up around 2500-2600...maybe try raising that some.

Good luck and have a good weekend.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*


3.6 is not bad at all be happy







. Are you sure it's your mobo holding you back? What kind of ram?

If you really want help, you should post the rest of your settings.

*edit if it's the rig in your sig, your dram freq is way too high. Am I reading that right? You're at 1800?


Yeah, it runs 1800 just fine, with a voltage bump. I had to turn down my OC, because for some reason with my new graphics, it will just keep rebooting until the bios resets if I have about 1.44 or more vcore







But this thing will run rock solid stable with any settings as long as its at 3.5 or lower. I still want a new motherboard for a few reasons
1. Out of expansion slots
2. Out of Ram slots
3. This board was never meant to overclock/game/be used for it was the cheapest board when I got it with a price of $54.95
4. The chipset gets hotter than the sun
5. It may be possibly holding back my overclock
6. 95 watt max TDP
7. Don't know if it affects anything but has a HT cap of 1000, have ran it at 1500, never tested stability
8. If I recall correcty, this chipset was originally designed for socket 754
9. UGLY
:rantsomemore:

And about my settings, if you go back a few pages you can probably tell I have used every possible combination of settings


----------



## hot noisy calculator

That's amazing yours holds 1800 dram, that's the highest I've seen so far I think on this chip (on the web) congrats. Hope you find a new mobo soon.

My read/write speeds take a hit somewhere close to 1600, but I haven't tried playing with dram or NB voltages yet.

I learn something new every day here, why I love this place.









Pulled 24 hours of prime at 3750 and I'll game for a few days to make sure it's solid before trying for 3.8+, be back later.


----------



## Sgtbash

Guys I just did a 24hour run on Prime with mine at 3.9 (1.5v)

is this good?


----------



## el gappo

Prime blend? Course it's good lol. Vcore could probably come down or clock speed up^^.


----------



## airplaneman

New CPU Validation at 3.8...not sure if its stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1129636


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator* 
That's amazing yours holds 1800 dram, that's the highest I've seen so far I think on this chip (on the web) congrats. Hope you find a new mobo soon.

My read/write speeds take a hit somewhere close to 1600, but I haven't tried playing with dram or NB voltages yet.

I learn something new every day here, why I love this place.









Pulled 24 hours of prime at 3750 and I'll game for a few days to make sure it's solid before trying for 3.8+, be back later.









I think they run pretty good at 1200 6-5-5-15 but the chipset gets hot enough without it at 300. Yeah, I have to pump a good amount of voltage into my ram for it to run that high. The voltage on ram doesn't go "red" until 1.95v

I believe since the Athlon has no L3 you don't really have to worry about the northbridge.


----------



## Rhylian

been playing with mine a bit today, can get it orthos stale at 3750 with the small fft or w/e that is where it only stresses the CPU, but when I go to blend it wants to bsod/and-or/reboot the machine.

Settings at stock on ram with multi at 1/2.66 i believe it is....w/e it is gives me 1333 and I do have the ram voltage at 1.65 which is highest recommended for my ram. it's like hitting a brick wall, I've tried every trick I can think of to go around it, and hit it with more than a few sledge
hammers but it still stands in my way









any ideas?


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rhylian* 
been playing with mine a bit today, can get it orthos stale at 3750 with the small fft or w/e that is where it only stresses the CPU, but when I go to blend it wants to bsod/and-or/reboot the machine.

Settings at stock on ram with multi at 1/2.66 i believe it is....w/e it is gives me 1333 and I do have the ram voltage at 1.65 which is highest recommended for my ram. it's like hitting a brick wall, I've tried every trick I can think of to go around it, and hit it with more than a few sledge
hammers but it still stands in my way









any ideas?









You can probably push more than 1.65 on the ram. That kit was probably made for newer intels, and if you push more than 1.65 you can fry the processor. Better overclock than me though. Also, we have pretty much the same GPU, do you think the processor is bottle necking it?


----------



## Rhylian

Nah, I think this is actually a decent score got a 9800GTX+, if anything the GPU is holding my bench back IMO but I just can't clock it higher than that 821-828 range









Can anyone confirm that I can take the ram higher than that 1.65 w/o frying it?


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


been playing with mine a bit today, can get it orthos stale at 3750 with the small fft or w/e that is where it only stresses the CPU, but when I go to blend it wants to bsod/and-or/reboot the machine.

Settings at stock on ram with multi at 1/2.66 i believe it is....w/e it is gives me 1333 and I do have the ram voltage at 1.65 which is highest recommended for my ram. it's like hitting a brick wall, I've tried every trick I can think of to go around it, and hit it with more than a few sledge
hammers but it still stands in my way









any ideas?










What the hell? Yours is the same CPU as mine and its rock solid stable @:


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


What the hell? Yours is the same CPU as mine and its rock solid stable


totally different mobo and ram, I'm thinking it's likely the ram that's holding me back honestly...


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


totally different mobo and ram, I'm thinking it's likely the ram that's holding me back honestly...


Yours is DDR3 though mine is DDR2...

Solved the audio issue yet?


----------



## zxo0oxz

Im beginning to get mad








100% stable








As far as I can tell, not stable with any amount of voltage.

And if anyone wants to try to set some records, try phenommsrtweaker turn down one core and see what you can do on the other. I was able to get this for hwbot
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...2_240_3904_mhz


----------



## el gappo

You need a new motherboard bro, what is that thing lol.

And your htlink is to damn low, I cant even boot with my northbridge or ht link that low. Whoever thought doing that was a good idea and went telling everyone is an idiot.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
You need a new motherboard bro, what is that thing lol.

And your htlink is to damn low, I cant even boot with my northbridge or ht link that low. Whoever thought doing that was a good idea and went telling everyone is an idiot.

Hahaha, Have you got your mobo yet gappo?


----------



## el gappo

No I bloody well haven't and I'm not happy







so I'm going to go tell every to fix their overclocks. WHAT'S IN YOU BIOS?


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
You need a new motherboard bro, what is that thing lol.

And your htlink is to damn low, I cant even boot with my northbridge or ht link that low. Whoever thought doing that was a good idea and went telling everyone is an idiot.

The HTlink on this board is 1000 stock, so actually that is a bit of a overclock.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
No I bloody well haven't and I'm not happy







so I'm going to go tell every to fix their overclocks. WHAT'S IN YOU BIOS?









haha poor you, it looks like a nice board though


----------



## el gappo

My god I swear this guy saw my rage post and made this thread lol http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...g-ht-link.html


----------



## zxo0oxz

There I turned up my HT Link


Uhm....why did it validate as 1062?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1130151


----------



## el gappo

No you didn't, That is a 50% under clock









Oh I see, anyway your nb and ht should be as far over 2ghz as you can get them.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
No you didn't, That is a 50% under clock









Not on this board. The highest I can possible run it is at 1500, and only if my FSB is at 300









Accepting donations to pay for a new motherboard LOL
And that validation didn't work right, its at 1328 right now.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Cool this thread is booming again.









Getting ready for 24 hours of boring prime blend (sigh).


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*


Cool this thread is booming again.









Getting ready for 24 hours of boring prime blend (sigh).


























I used to use nothing but prime, but Intelburntest or linx max mem crashes mine faster than anything out there. Intel burn test states that It was able to crash a computer 40 hours prime stable in 8 minutes, iirc. Everyone has personal prefrence. I can tell mine is stable if I wake up after a night of folding and itunes is still playing


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Yours is DDR3 though mine is DDR2...

Solved the audio issue yet?


wouldn't think the jump to ddr3 means it is any more stable than a ddr2 could be?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


wouldn't think the jump to ddr3 means it is any more stable than a ddr2 could be?


Visa versa as far as athlon II's are concerned. HTT overclocking is a pain in the bum on am3, am2+ is a piece of pie.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Visa versa as far as athlon II's are concerned. HTT overclocking is a pain in the bum on am3, am2+ is a piece of pie.


Why is this? I feel like I have loads more room to work with than with the DDR2 I had last year.


----------



## el gappo

am2+ boards are just much better for htt overclocking, not sure why =o/


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz*


I used to use nothing but prime, but Intelburntest or linx max mem crashes mine faster than anything out there. Intel burn test states that It was able to crash a computer 40 hours prime stable in 8 minutes, iirc. Everyone has personal prefrence. I can tell mine is stable if I wake up after a night of folding and itunes is still playing










Whoever reped me on this post, I believe it is reccomended to run intelburn in x64 for more accurate results. Oh here, from the readme:

Quote:



Benefits of using Linpack:
1. More accurate than Prime95 Small FFTs/Blend (under x64 OS).
2. Takes less time to tell if your CPU/RAM is unstable than Prime95 (usually
something like 8 minutes Linpack vs 40 hours under Prime95).
3. Use the same stress-testing engine that Intel uses to test their products
before they are packed and put on shelves for sale.

Benefits of using IntelBurnTest:
1. Simplifies usage of Linpack.
2. Real-time output of results to the screen.
3. Simplifies the process of selecting a test size to use.
4. Better appearance.
5. Intuitive interface.
6. Real-time error checking.
7. System status acknowledgement.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
am2+ boards are just much better for htt overclocking, not sure why =o/

Odd, aren't many of them just the same boards with DDR3 slots instead. I guess what you are saying is you're best off getting a black edition, amd sells them cheap, can't complain.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
am2+ boards are just much better for htt overclocking, not sure why =o/

forgive me, I'm not familiar with HTT oc'ing, I was under the impression that HTT was supposed to stay at 2k as much as possible (or were you just kidding?)


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


forgive me, I'm not familiar with HTT oc'ing, I was under the impression that HTT was supposed to stay at 2k as much as possible (or were you just kidding?)


HTT aka ratio clock aka base clock aka fsb, call it what you like it's the number that is 200 stock









You are thinking of HT which it hyper transport.


----------



## Rhylian

ah, yeah you're right, I see now thanks for clarifying (I was right too though on thinking that what i was thinking needed to stay at 2k)


----------



## zxo0oxz

This thread needs a bump, any new results?


----------



## el gappo

What happened to the op? no updates=QQ


----------



## hartsickdisciple

Has anybody in this club ever gotten a chance to play with a Regor with an unlocked multiplier?


----------



## el gappo

Yeah i got >9000 ghz


----------



## hartsickdisciple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Yeah i got >9000 ghz

















Are you kidding me?!!!


----------



## majikmaynayZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Yeah i got >9000 ghz


















That is amazing!


----------



## Xeqn

looks at bus speed
sure you do!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeqn* 
looks at bus speed
sure you do!

Look at the multiplier, sure I do


----------



## Xeqn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Look at the multiplier, sure I do










got me there
was it ln2? or lhe


----------



## zxo0oxz




----------



## el gappo

I was setting the multi via k10 stat. Found the weak core was still crashing the system despite under clocking it, obviously clocks were reading the right setting but not applying so I had a little fun with it


----------



## Xeqn

i still cant figure out how to use k10 stat for overclocking any guides out there?
all i can do i play around with its cnq profiles


----------



## el gappo

It's pretty useless for athlons unless you are benching rather hard. But you just go to debug and play with the core multies


----------



## zxo0oxz

>9000ghz still ftw.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Here is my latest overclock I have been running 24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1137792
Found out that my video card does not play well with my motherboard when I push more voltage into my RAM. Not sure what it is at right now, but when it was at 1.9v it would reboot a few times and then bios would reset. Every now and then I could get it to work, but resetting my settings each time got annoying. I got them at ~1400 with 9-9-9-24(ew) Got the newest memtest on cd, gonna see how far I can push them.


----------



## zxo0oxz

7-7-7-24 works =)


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Hi all!

Looking for something to keep busy with before summer is finally here? How about a stress break between study sessions for finals? Just like benching?









Head on down to the HWBot Team section and check out the official thread for the Memory Madness benchmark competition, and put your RAM to the test while competing for some cash prizes and appliques!

It all gets started Wednesday, April 13th at midnight GMT! (Note - this will be during the evening on April the 12th for our members in the North America).

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...challenge.html


----------



## zxo0oxz

Cmon guys! don't let this thread die!

Oh wow, hypocrisy going on here: for I am switching to intel when I have the money


----------



## zxo0oxz

Just ordered a new cooler with my newegg gift card. Doubt it will make a difference but its nice to prepare for the summer.


----------



## Loosenut

what cooler did you order?


----------



## zxo0oxz

Just got a Hyper TX3, it is just a 92mm hyper 212+, but it was free. But my motherboard has fried, before I even got to try it out. Anyone know a good motherboard that will OC my regor beautifully? It needs to be less than $105 shipped, I think my regor will probably be pretty good since it hit 3.5 on stock volts with DDR3 1800, but would not go farther, probably because my horrible motherboard. Just want to know something good to overclock with.


----------



## lolwot10

Here's my CPU validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1159473
I've been trying to overclock my AMD Athlon II X2 245 with an AMI Bios on an MSI K9N6PGM2-V2 motherboard, but I haven't made any progress so far. Even if I raise the FSB in tiny increments (3-5 MHZ), the computer won't boot up. After pressing the reset button a few times, the motherboard seems to automatically restore the last functional settings.
Maybe I should just give up on overclocking the processor, but since I've read countless posts saying that voltage doesn't even need to be modified to improve its performance, I'm curious to know why this isn't working.
As a side note, I'm not sure if I could change the CPU voltage in the BIOS.


----------



## null_x86

New guy here. Just got my system put together and overclocked. Specs in sig. Validation link below. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1166818


----------



## jacqlittle

Here's my stepping, the only data i couldn't give before: CAEEC AE 09288BPMW

Please update it when you could Platinum.

Bye!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

deleted


----------



## ahmedelbehery

*thank you*


----------



## hitretz

Just got all my parts shipped in and running.









AMD X2 240 2.8
Gigabyte MA7980GPT-UD3H
A-DATA DDR 1333
+...

I'm looking forward to overclocking this oldschool beast. But i have a concern regarding my memory & was wondering to get some input. On the AMD site it sais this CPU model supports up to ddr3 1060, whereas doing some research certain forums pointed out that the regor is able to go 1333 or even 1660.
My mobo supports up to ddr3-1660 & im running ddr1333. By default, on launch BIOS sets my clocks at 5.66 (i believe) downclocking it to 1060. My question is does this CPU comfortably support ddr3 @ 1333? I manually pushed it up to 1333 in bios and i got into my OS no problem but i havent ran any mem tests in fear of damaging something if the CPU wouldn't run it, so i switche it back. Im planning on OC'ing it to a safezone of 3.4/3.5 hopefully on stock Voltage. So further to my question i will most likely be downclocking the memory anyways and tightning the timings, but in the mean time or perhaps it is still safe to have it at 1333 or even over? Any input would be appriciated.

++ Also a lil oftopic but some input on this would be great of help







I also got a 500gb sataII seageate which supports 3.0 Gb/s. If in BIOS its running as SATA but Performing as a IDE drive am i still on the same bandwith? im kinda newb around sata haven't upgraded my comp for ages D: As i undertand performance wise im getting the same output? Or setting it to AHCI would be more beneficial? Thanks again in advance.


----------



## jacqlittle

I think it isn't any problem... Set your RAM at 1066MHz in BIOS, but with latencies and VDimm required for 1333MHz, and up your HTT (FSB) to 240-250MHz and without upping VCore (or maybe a notch) i think you could do 3.3-3.5GHz without problems. Remember to down your HT Link to stay at or below 2GHz and fix the PCI-e to 100 or 101MHz and i think that could be done easily, if not more...

Sorry for my bad English if i make any mistake writing...


----------



## zxo0oxz

FINALLY, I am getting a new motherboard! And its a 890GX motherboard on top of that








Finally get to see the potential of my processor. By the way, what is the highest stable mem speeds people have gotten on their regors? I have been able to hit 1866 with stability.


----------



## jacqlittle

Where's the OP of the post???

Please Platinum actualizate data on the first page, or any Moderator if so...


----------



## allikat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Where's the OP of the post???

Please Platinum actualizate data on the first page, or any Moderator if so...


THIS ^^

Plus I got myself a new board, to replace the lil asrock that was a) rubbish, and B) dying under the strain of pusing 1.47v into my regor with only a generic 500w to power it.
Now my 3.5GHz is back! yay!
Time to push it a lil harder








Edit:
WOOOOT!!!
Validated at 3724MHz!!!


----------



## jacqlittle

What is your RAM type (533-667-800-1066MHz) and do you leave at auto???

What settings do you use por NB, NB voltage,...?

Thanks!


----------



## allikat

Kinda hard to remember exactly what I was using for that, since it bluescreened 2 minutes into LinX..








But it was running only 1 channel full of memory, with vcore at 1.5v and extra added to the NB. I had manually set the memory to minimum speed to keep memory faults at a minimum.
But like I say, it was about as stable as a drunk in an earthquake. Plus adding the extra 2GB to it hasn't helped high clock stability one bit.
Back to the grindstone of upping the clocks again


----------



## jacqlittle

*New settings*:

* Username: jacqlittle
* Stepping: CAEEC AE 09288BPMW
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 250
* CPU Clock: 3844MHz
* HTT Clock: 256MHz
* CPU Multiplier: x15
* CPU Voltage: 1.528V
* CPU-NB VID: Auto
* NB Clock: 2306MHz
* NB Voltage: 1.3V
* HT Link Frequency: 2050MHz 
* RAM Speed: 854MHz
* Motherboard: ASRock A785GXH/128M
* Cooler: Scythe Katana 3
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1195130

Stable Prime95 9+ hours, max CPU temp: 52ÂºC


----------



## groodal

why does everybody have aftermarket coolers on their regors? @ 3.6 I almost hit 45c. am i lucky or what? : P of course i can see the need of a better cooler with a 4 ghz clock with a VCore far passed 1,5v!!!


----------



## Izz4

Hello,

I'm not sure if I should keep my overclock or go back to lower voltages.
Stock voltage was set on 1.425V @ 3.00GHz. I'm now on 1.472V and 3.53GHz. I'm using stock cooler that's why I'm concerned.







I used MX-3.
It passed 9h prime blend and 30 runs of IBT.

As you can see CPUTIN max is 52Â°C. That's processor temp afaik.
Max Cores temp is 43Â°C. Room temp was 20-22Â°C.









What do you think?

Also, does anyone know why is my HT 1000, but mobo supports 2000? I'm using DDR3.


----------



## AMOCO

here is my secondary rig oc ,so far @ 3.70;1.35v,NB:1976,HT Link:1.6:


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


why does everybody have aftermarket coolers on their regors? @ 3.6 I almost hit 45c. am i lucky or what? : P of course i can see the need of a better cooler with a 4 ghz clock with a VCore far passed 1,5v!!!


Mine was free so of course I would use it. I get idle temps that are ambient (usually 21-22) and load temps around 32 (open) or 36 (closed) Clocked in at around 3.6 with a fair amount of voltage. I need to learn how to oc on this board.


----------



## allikat

A basic aftermarket cooler is just simply wise, you don't want temps limiting your clock. Besides for under $30 (Â£20) I got this huge Xigmatek which saved my chip's life when the cpu fan connector went south on my board (since replaced).
No way does a regor need a Nehalem or Ven-X to keep cool tho. This is the most basic 120mm Xigmatek, and it's kept my lil Regor icy cold









And I'm not quite sure why your HT link is so slow Izz4, I was getting around 2,000 HT link with my Regor on my old Asrock N68PV-GS board, maybe you need to hunt around for a new BIOS to install?


----------



## Izz4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
And I'm not quite sure why your HT link is so slow Izz4, I was getting around 2,000 HT link with my Regor on my old Asrock N68PV-GS board, maybe you need to hunt around for a new BIOS to install?

That's what I thought, but my mobo has only one BIOS version.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.as...N68C-SE&o=BIOS

Guess it's still kinda new (released January 8th, 2010.)


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
why does everybody have aftermarket coolers on their regors? @ 3.6 I almost hit 45c. am i lucky or what? : P of course i can see the need of a better cooler with a 4 ghz clock with a VCore far passed 1,5v!!!

Not only for best temps, stock HSF is very noisy...


----------



## Izz4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izz4*


Hello,

I'm not sure if I should keep my overclock or go back to lower voltages.
Stock voltage was set on 1.425V @ 3.00GHz. I'm now on 1.472V and 3.53GHz. I'm using stock cooler that's why I'm concerned.







I used MX-3.
It passed 9h prime blend and 30 runs of IBT.

As you can see CPUTIN max is 52Â°C. That's processor temp afaik.
Max Cores temp is 43Â°C. Room temp was 20-22Â°C.









What do you think?


Could anyone give me his opinion on whether should I keep this overclock or go back to lower voltage/speed?


----------



## Bassdoken

Hey guys, does anyone want to help me hit 4GHz? Or at least as close as I can?
I'm currently at 3.64GHz. PM me if you want.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


And I'm not quite sure why your HT link is so slow Izz4, I was getting around 2,000 HT link with my Regor on my old Asrock N68PV-GS board, maybe you need to hunt around for a new BIOS to install?


I've said this many many times, someone decided to spout some crap about ht clocks limiting cpu overclocks somewhere in a guide







and everyone seemed to stick with it. HT is completely board dependent, the limit can be anywhere between 2500 and 3500. Overclocking it does give a small boost in some apps and seems to help loading times







Get it as high as you can like everything else. 2000 is stock, leave it there if you must but I cant stand seeing these sub 1ghz clocks. It's like taking a trip back in time looking at ht clocks in this club.


----------



## allikat

Some boards just won't push HT in some cases, a few have real problems fully using an AM3 chip on an AM2+ board, half my Asrock's clocking features didn't work on my regor, but did work on an old Orleans chip I had knocking around.


----------



## el gappo

Yeah I wouldn't expect it to, but I wouldn't expect you to go under clocking *anything*


----------



## zxo0oxz

So if I push the HT clock I can hit higher overclocks? I'm stuck around 3.5 stil.
gappo can you help me out? I can't even get 3.64 here are my settings
cpu bus : 260
pcie: 100
cpu ratio : 14
cpu/nb : 2600
cpu voltage: 1.4125 (goes higher in cpu z)
cpu nb voltage: 1.1875
cpu vdda voltage: 2.8
ht link speed: 2340 (one multi below the cpu nb)
ht voltage: 1.22
ram is at 1733 but was stable with lower multi on proc
nb voltage 1.10

If im in a fsb hole I think 270 is stable and I know 250 is


----------



## el gappo

Give it some more vcore and maybe lower your ram multi with tighter timings because I'm betting that's where your stability problems are coming from. If you don't want to do that, more northbridge voltage which is known to help ram stability and more cpu-nb voltage to keep your nb clocks and imc happy







Impressive so far for such low voltages









I'm not saying you will get a higher oc with a higher ht but it's not going to help anything underclocking it that much.


----------



## Th0m0_202

anyone here managed to hit 4ghz? im trying to make my brothers cpu go there but what voltages are safe/unsafe? highest i got was 3.86ghz on stock cooler


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Give it some more vcore and maybe lower your ram multi with tighter timings because I'm betting that's where your stability problems are coming from. If you don't want to do that, more northbridge voltage which is known to help ram stability and more cpu-nb voltage to keep your nb clocks and imc happy







Impressive so far for such low voltages









I'm not saying you will get a higher oc with a higher ht but it's not going to help anything underclocking it that much.


well thanks for the tips I'll try them when I get home. As far as I can tell this chip has a strong memory controller and can handle high HTT but as soon as I raise the multi to something higher than 3.5 it crashes under load. I used to fold 24/7 with my ram at 1800 with 8-8-8-22 timings. With the voltage this board has the opposite of vdroop. At 1.4 it goes up to about 1.44-1.45 in cpu z. Do you know what the cpu vdda does? as far as I read it helps against vdroop kinda like the LLC on intel?


----------



## el gappo

Not sure because I avoid Asus boards like the plague, I think it's there to smooth the voltage flow to the cpu but I'm not positive.


----------



## zxo0oxz

I think I have a FSB hole-- 260 and 270 don't work but I'm stressing at 280 X 12.5 and so far so good. After verifying that its stable (hopefully) I will move on to getting the cpu stable









EDIT: 280 was perfectly stable at 3.5 but as soon as I upped multi to 3.64 no way in hell with any voltage would it get stable ugh. At least it has a strong imc for a c2


----------



## zxo0oxz

I guess I'll push the vcore and see what I can do. I have read reports saying that m4a79 boards don't like high nb frequencies. I keep bluescreening - code 124 peoplea are saying that usually relates to qpi voltage but I don't have one so I don't know


----------



## zxo0oxz

got 3.64 with 1.5vcore in bios. In cpu z it hits around 1.55-1.56 and under load 1.53-1.54
is that too high? my temps are not going higher than 36 c


----------



## Eyjayvee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Some boards just won't push HT in some cases, a few have real problems fully using an AM3 chip on an AM2+ board, half my Asrock's clocking features didn't work on my regor, but did work on an old Orleans chip I had knocking around.


Hey, what did u do? xD

I see your using a stock heat sink too, i wanted to try OCing but im afraid coz of stock heatsink.


----------



## Eyjayvee

* Username: Eyjayvee
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: AMD Athlon X2 240 @ 2.8GHz
* CPU Clock:
* HTT Clock:1000 MHz
* CPU Multiplier: x14
* CPU Voltage: 1.4v
* CPU-NB VID:
* NB Clock: 1607 GHz
* NB Voltage:
* HT Link Frequency:
* RAM Speed: 800MHz
* Motherboard: ASUS M2N68AM SE2
* Cooler: Stock
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1219593

Please help me overclock, i can't seem to find my HT Multiplier.


----------



## Colerton

I'm pretty new to overclocking.

Does this look ok? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1221149
Does the HT Link matter if its over 2000?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1221149
And I've read that the ram being overclocked can screw things up. I havn't touched my ram, should I?


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eyjayvee* 
*

Please help me overclock, i can't seem to find my HT Multiplier.

the stock heatsink is good enough for any clock below 4 ghz, so don't worry. first of all, your regor 240 has a default multiplier at x14. try upping htt to 250 and vcore to 1,45v, wich will give you 3,5 ghz whithout touching anything else. this will give you a pretty basic overclock and i am using theese settings myself at this moment.

also what memory do u have? and how far do u want to push your chip?
(sorry for my horrible english..)


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groodal* 
the stock heatsink is good enough for any clock below 4 ghz, so don't worry. first of all, your regor 240 has a default multiplier at x14. try upping htt to 250 and vcore to 1,45v, wich will give you 3,5 ghz whithout touching anything else. this will give you a pretty basic overclock and i am using theese settings myself at this moment.

also what memory do u have? and how far do u want to push your chip?
(sorry for my horrible english..)

Not all athlons are this good. Mine can easily go up to 3.5 with like 20 seconds of tweaking. Anything after that requires alot of work. Mine requires 1.5 in bios for anything above 3.6, and when it hits that the Nb/cpu and ht link need to be as close to 2ghz as possible.... Currently running happily at 3.64 with tight ram timings.


----------



## allikat

Also remember the Regor's memory controller is quite a weak one, my chip will run at 3.7GHz with 2 sticks, and 3.3GHz with 4, it is also picky about memory chips when you really push it. Some chips will put a bit more load on the memory controller on the cpu, and that can cause instability.


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 
Not all athlons are this good. Mine can easily go up to 3.5 with like 20 seconds of tweaking. Anything after that requires alot of work. Mine requires 1.5 in bios for anything above 3.6, and when it hits that the Nb/cpu and ht link need to be as close to 2ghz as possible.... Currently running happily at 3.64 with tight ram timings.

so you need more than 1,45Vcore for a 3,5 ghz clock? of course, anything higher requiers a higher voltage!
maby i am too lucky with mine?


----------



## Eyjayvee

Guyz, problem is my MOBO seems weak, i can't set my HT Multiplier, i can only set, Bus Speed, CPU Multiplier, Memory Multi, also those Timings, but i cant see the "2T" they are talking,

Also i can't set the Processor Voltage, my options are just 1.Power Saving Mode 2.Standard 3.+50mv 4.+100mv. I'm running now @ Power Saving Mode and it's running 1.4v. on Standard its 1.47, so just .07 deduction, i want to make it 1.35v but i can't.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


so you need more than 1,45Vcore for a 3,5 ghz clock? of course, anything higher requiers a higher voltage!
maby i am too lucky with mine?










Just saying that most people have no trouble hitting 3.6 with ~1.43 but mine according to cpuz, is around 1.46-1.48 (if I remember correctly) just for 3.5 This board also overshoots the voltages a little bit (at least according to cpuz) Should I keep pushing voltage if my temps are fine? Not really sure. Highest I have EVER hit on this cooler is 39 and it used to run at low 50s 24/7 on much lower voltages.

I guess I'll find some stable settings at lower clock speeds with a high bus, then try to narrow the voltage for 3.6 later. Guess I don't need much more. I'm glad I can set as many OC profiles on my flash drive as I want...


----------



## Eyjayvee

Hey guyz, i need some more help on OCing my Chip, right now my setting is at

FSB --- 215
CPU Multi --- x14
Memory Multi --- 333mhz
Memory Timings - Auto (according to CPU-Z it's 5-5-5-20-2T).

I'm new to overclocking and want to make 3.4-.6 Ghz with Stock Cooling maybe. My board seems limiting me since i can't lower the voltage and also can't set HT Multiplier.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Anyone here fold on their regor? I get ~2500 ppd @ 3.6


----------



## Platinum

My apologies to all members of the overclocking club regarding the delay of updates. School has been busy for me, but not for long







. Regarding each updates, I had some comments and responses like before, but the browser crashed on me







. Anyways, here is the long awaited update, and I will do an update weekly from now on.

Please double check your stats, if there is a misinterpretation, message me and I'll change it at my earliest opportunity.


----------



## majikmaynayZ

+1 Thanks OP you rock!


----------



## zxo0oxz

Glad to see you're back. I was gonna pm you to see if you needed someone else to take over. Oh well I guess its time to update my stats.

Quote:

* Username: zxo0oxz
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: AMD Athlon II 240
* CPU Clock: 3600
* HTT Clock: 300
* CPU Multiplier: 12
* CPU Voltage: 1.5v
* CPU-NB VID: 1.1875
* NB Clock: 2100
* NB Voltage: 1.18
* HT Link Frequency:
* RAM Speed: DDR3-1600 8-7-7-22
* Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD-Evo
* Cooler: CM TX-3 with 2800rpm 92mm blademaster
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1230199
Stable by just about anything I can throw at it, Linx, Prime95, days of folding...etc.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 
Glad to see you're back. I was gonna pm you to see if you needed someone else to take over. Oh well I guess its time to update my stats.

Stable by just about anything I can throw at it, Linx, Prime95, days of folding...etc.










Your stats are updated in the spreadsheet located in my computer. Google Docs is having some problem right now, once it gets fixed I'll update the document online.


----------



## Swifty1

Just bought a Athlon II X2 255, of off Sgtbash. Oc'ed to 3.8ghz


----------



## jacqlittle

Could you post all settings that are required in the first post of this thread?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 


Username:
Stepping:
Revision:
CPU:
CPU Clock:
HTT Clock:
CPU Multiplier:
CPU Voltage:
CPU-NB VID:
NB Clock:
NB Voltage:
HT Link Frequency:
RAM Speed:
Motherboard:
Cooler:
CPU-Z Validation Link:

Is for to know what settings did you use, and compare with mine and other...

Bye!


----------



## AMOCO

User Name;AMOCO
Revision;DA-C2
CPU;Athlon II x2 250
CPU Clock;3855
HTT Clock;257
CPU Multiplier;x15
CPU Voltage;1.35(OV;+0.20v)
NB Clock;2570MHz
HT Link;2056MHz
Ram Speed;856
Motherboard;Biostar A760G M2+
Cooler;Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V
CPU Validation Link;http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1219166
Well here she is;
And never gets over 38c under load(This is my Secondary Rig







;;


----------



## jacqlittle

Very similar to my max OC, it seems that these Regor's with AM2+ boards and RAM DDR2 could not get much more, at less without very good components like me...

What's your NB Voltage for getting stable the NB at 2570MHz? And your RAM settings (latencies and VDimm)?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Very similar to my max OC, it seems that these Regor's with AM2+ boards and RAM DDR2 could not get much more, at less without very good components like me...

What's your NB Voltage for getting stable the NB at 2570MHz? And your RAM settings (latencies and VDimm)?


The board I have only has a Chipset over volt,And my over volt is at 1.25v.Plus my NB FID is set to 2000MHz.The timing I have is (5-5-5-12-24-2T)Memory volts are at 2.15v.
Hope this helps


----------



## jacqlittle

I think your VDimm is too high, maybe relaxing latencies a bit, at 1.85-1.90V i think is enough for that frequency...


----------



## zxo0oxz

I'm still not sure if I should be pushing more voltage... I'm not sure if what I get with cpuz is accurate because of the temps I get...on the other hand, everest reads even higher.


----------



## Platinum

All stats have been updated.


----------



## groodal

zxo0oxz, how much VCore do cpu-z read @ standard? maby it has been said before? just asking.. ; )


----------



## groodal

what is the highest 24/7 clocks on your regors?


----------



## jacqlittle

Mine is 3.6GHz at stock volts.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


zxo0oxz, how much VCore do cpu-z read @ standard? maby it has been said before? just asking.. ; )


Know its a bit late but cpuz reads around 1.48 stock


----------



## groodal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zxo0oxz* 
Know its a bit late but cpuz reads around 1.48 stock

ain't that way over actual stock voltage? mine is 1,340 stock.. : P


----------



## zxo0oxz

Thats at stock preset
TurboV reads the bios settings


----------



## Greenie

It's my first ever OC, and there's prolly tons of improvement.
(Running stock cooling in an Antec P183)

Given it's only been running Prime95 for half an hour, it might not be stable.
Atm it's running at 50Â°C CPU, 32Â°C Mobo

Quote:




Username: Greenie
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: 250
CPU Clock: 3525
HTT Clock: 235
CPU Multiplier: 15
CPU Voltage: 1,4
NB Clock: 1880
HT Link Frequency: 1880
RAM Speed: 940
Motherboard: MSI 770 G45
Cooler: stock
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1282684 


So as it's my first OC ever, all the tips are welcome









Edit:
5h 20m into the stress with prime95 I'm halting it here for the moment. I don't want it running in an increasingly warmer room (east side attic room). So far highest temp : 56Â°C
I also forgot to disable C1E in bios.
I think my voltage is on the safe side, so I might try lowering it, might help my stock cooling along aswell.


----------



## yarduatssss

software overclocked

2.7ghz to 3.2 ghz using ntune
nforce 430 chipset

multiplyer 13.5

bus speed 230mhz

ht link 1141.0 mhz

code name regor


----------



## allikat

Right, well, sorry guys, sold off my Regor, and bought myself a PhenomII x2 555, and now I have a 3.8GHz quad core. It's been fun! Good luck.

For reference, my highest clock on my 240 was 3.7GHz booting into windows, and 3.5GHz fully stable.


----------



## g1zm0

First time ever trying to overclock my CPU. Think I did quite well in my opinion









Using only the stock cooler to cool my cpu, no other fans in the computer except the powersupply and the graphics card.

Seems to run stable, haven't done a very long stress test yet except for playing some games for like 2 hours but it have been running flawless for about ~4 hours or so now.










CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1299292


----------



## g94

Here's my highest stable overclock so far:
Athlon II x2 245
Stock heatsink
3500mhz
250x14
CPUv: 1.41v
CPU/NBv: 1.22v
HT Link: 2250mhz
NB freq: 2250mhz
RAM freq: 420x2mhz (840mhz)
RAM timing: 5-4-4-13-18-2T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1302722
The frequencies displayed in the CPU-Z validation are a little off. The base clock likes to jump up and down on the motherboard I'm using it on.


----------



## Imglidinhere

How difficult is it to overclock this chip? If it's as easy as pushing up the voltage a tad and popping up the multiplier then I'll be right as rain. ^^


----------



## allikat

Nope, the Regor isn't a black edition, you got to clock it with the FSB. Which as you well know, is harder work than multi tweaking.


----------



## Zamoldac

Hi Guys, count me in with a 245

I got the following stable OC's:
3846Mhz/1.53v/HT 1857Mhz - Ram was @ 706Mhz 4-4-4-12/2.05v AND 884Mhz 4-4-4-12/ 2.2v
Temps were idle/load - ~26C/35C








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1323927

3800Mhz/1.5v/HT 2098Mhz - Ram was @ 876Mhz 4-4-4-12/ 2.15v
Temps were idle/load - ~25C/33C








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324205

3774Mhz/1.47v/HT 2082Mhz - Ram was @ 866Mhz 4-4-4-12/2.15v
Temps were idle/load - ~25C/33C








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324302
PS: Currently trying 3774Mhz @ 1.44v









And the highest OC I've managed on this cpu was 3920Mhz/1.47v/HT 2162Mhz was Windows stable (+apps) but failed occt/intel burn.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320577

My system specs are posted below.


----------



## DishD

Hey guys first overclock with this set up ...









* Username: DishD
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: AMD AthlonII x2 240
* CPU Clock: 3412.5
* HTT Clock:
* CPU Multiplier: x14
* CPU Voltage: 1.44
* CPU-NB VID:
* NB Clock: x10 
* HT Link Frequency:2437.5mhz
* RAM Speed: 800mhz
* Motherboard: Asus m3n78-vm
* Cooler: stock
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326064







so does this get me in the list?


----------



## jacqlittle

Try the following:
-VCore: 1.35V (if not stable try 1.4V or 1.425V max)
-HTT: 250MHz
-HT Link: 2000MHz
-NB Frequency: 2250MHz (if possible: 2500MHz)
-CPU-NB voltage: 1.2V (if not stable: 1.25V)
-RAM: 833MHz (if not stable try fixing manually all the timmings and sub-timmings to its default values at 800MHz, and set in BIOS RAM to 667MHz wich overclocking goes to 833MHz)
-VDimm: 1.8V (or 1.85V if not stable)

With those settings i think you could do 3.5GHz...

Sorry for my poor English, bye!!!


----------



## DishD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Try the following:
-VCore: 1.35V (if not stable try 1.4V or 1.425V max)
-HTT: 250MHz
-HT Link: 2000MHz
-NB Frequency: 2250MHz (if possible: 2500MHz)
-CPU-NB voltage: 1.2V (if not stable: 1.25V)
-RAM: 833MHz (if not stable try fixing manually all the timmings and sub-timmings to its default values at 800MHz, and set in BIOS RAM to 667MHz wich overclocking goes to 833MHz)
-VDimm: 1.8V (or 1.85V if not stable)

With those settings i think you could do 3.5GHz...

Sorry for my poor English, bye!!!



Many thanks jacqlittle will try them out soon and let u know again thanks







btw ur english is fine


----------



## DishD

Sweet!!


----------



## DishD

grr not stable


----------



## jacqlittle

Try dropping your HT Link to 2000MHz (x8 multiplier or 1600MHz in BIOS), 2500MHz is too high and it doesn't give you more performance. NB Frequency at 2500MHz gives more performance, but HT Link not...

And your RAM is below that i said in my last post, try at 833MHz too...


----------



## DishD

when i boot up at start up it says that DDR2-834 stable for 10 min then bsod..
only thing in my bios is called "memory over voltage" in only gives me, auto, +20mv,+40mv all the way to 3000mv without telling me wat the volts are to start with.. best idea on wat to set them on ? and "Muchas gracias" for your help and advice


----------



## jacqlittle

I think your problem is that you don't set ALL timmings and subtimings manually like i said a post below, i think 5-5-5-13 aren't stock timmings for your RAM...

833-834MHz is a little increment from standard 800MHz, with 1.8-1.85V VDimm should not have problems, but if you leave your timmings at auto it gives you 5-5-5-13 that are too tight, so aren't stable...


----------



## antuk15

Mine, Couldn't be bothered to let the computer run for 100 runs, I actually want to use the damn thing not sit there and look at Linx for hours









Username: antuk15
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: AThlon 2 x2 250
CPU Clock: 3750Mhz
HTT Clock: 250Mhz
CPU Multiplier: x15
CPU Voltage: 1.55v
CPU-NB VID: 'AUTO'
NB Clock: 2500Mhz
NB Voltage: 'AUTO'
HT Link Frequency: 2500Mhz
RAM Speed: 1333Mhz @ [email protected]
Motherboard: MSI GD70 790FX
Cooler: Custom Water Loop


----------



## zxo0oxz

well my system is running again but I forgot all my overclock settings, Ima try some of your guys' settings and see if I get any results... :\\


----------



## DishD

ok finaly stable 24/7 and mem at decent speeds

Username: DishD
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: Athlon II x2 240
CPU Clock: 3621 Mhz
CPU Multiplier: x13
CPU Voltage: 1.472V
CPU-NB VID: 'AUTO'
NB Clock: 2785Mhz
NB Voltage: '+100mV'
HT Link Frequency: 1950Mhz
RAM Speed: 928Mhz @ [email protected]
Motherboard: Asus M3N78-Vm
Cooler: Stock Amd Cooler*

* Replaced with 1055t amd cooler.

idle as low 19*c most time around 22*c Load 40*c most under occt test was 45*c CnQ enabled and a good air flow case and its winter here ;] now max temp 34.5*c


----------



## groodal

I've bought a completly new system! so now I wont be using my Regor very much other than linux testing and media server : ) i've got 3,72 ghz @ 1,44v booting into windows, but sure not stable, and stable clock, right below 3,5 ghz @ same voltage. now i'll be enjoying my new 1055t : ) hoping to OC it to 4ghz maybe!
thanks, and good luck!


----------



## sub50hz

The little 245 that could:

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1364680

This is my spare pc -- the mobo has no voltage or memory timing control, just a simple ref. clock adjustment. Pushing to see how far I can go on stock voltage, was bored today.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Username: Baskt_Case
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: Athlon II x2 *255*
CPU Clock: 3750MHz
CPU Multiplier: x15
CPU Voltage: ~1.44V on AUTO
CPU-NB VID: AUTO
NB Clock: 2500Mhz
NB Voltage: AUTO
HT Link Frequency: 2000MHz
RAM Speed: DDR3-1666 @ 7-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A785TD-M Evo
Cooler: OEM Stock, DIY Case mods w/ extra fans

CPUZ VALIDATION

15 hours Prime95 stable.
Max core temp: 48C


----------



## haluc

Hi all! This is my first overclock and my first post!

Haluc
Stepping: DA-C2
CPU: Unlocked Sempron 140
CPU Clock: 3442.76
HTT Clock: 255
CPU Multiplier: 13.5
CPU Voltage: 1.264
CPU-NB VID: 1.175
NB Clock: 2295
HT Link Freq: 2040
RAM Speed: 680.1; 8-7-7-20
Motherboard: Asus M4a785TD-M EVO
Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken with 140mm Kaze Maru 2
Case: Rosewill M-379 MiniTower



Attachment 172418

Attachment 172419

Attachment 172420

Anyone have any idea how I can get this higher?

My temps are 29-30c at idle and 41-43c under Prime95 and OCCT full load.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haluc* 
Hi all! This is my first overclock and my first post! Anyone have any idea how I can get this higher?

My temps are 29-30c at idle and 41-43c under Prime95 and OCCT full load.

We have the same board. Change your reference clock to 250MHz and adjust your multipliers accordingly. My board went as high as 290MHz before BSOD but I think that 250MHz gives much nicer/easier clocks on everything. Its especially nice to have the HTT Link @ 2000MHz. My board doesnt tolerate anything too far away from 2GHz on the HTT Link and OC'ing it doesnt increase performance on any board anyway, usually the other way around.

And why so low on the NB Freq? 2400-2600 is the sweet spot IMHO.

Take a look at my post above yours, running 3.75GHz on that chip with your board. And thats with all the voltages on Auto.

Plus, your temps are still pretty mild. I hit 48C on stock cooling.


----------



## haluc

Highest my CPU multiplier goes is 13.5. I am stuck with changing the reference clock i think?


----------



## Baskt_Case

Yea, that will be the only way to go higher then, raise the ref clock. Have you tested for max stable ref clock yet?


----------



## Menace

Quick question: What does an X on CPUZ validation mean (a background X)

I got one while trying to validate my Athlon 250.


----------



## Menace

Username: Menace
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: Athlon II x2 250
CPU Clock: 3540MHz
CPU Multiplier: x15
CPU Voltage: 1.52V
CPU-NB VID: AUTO
NB Clock: 1889Mhz
NB Voltage: AUTO
HT Link Frequency: 1652MHz
RAM Speed: DDR2-786 @ 4-4-4-12-24-2T
Motherboard: Biostar A760GM2+
Cooler: Rocketfish Universal (29*C Idle, 39*C Load)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1408873

My voltage is higher than I would like for this OC, too bad my motherboard only has the option to increase Voltage by 0.1V, 0.2V, and 0.3V. I'm trying to get 3.6 stable but I crash on OCCT within 20 minutes, at 3.54 I'm stable.

Update: Got 3.61Ghz on 1.52 voltage. Also I upped the HT link voltage to 1.2V and the Chipset voltage to 1.3V. Doing so has seemed to finally stabilize going over 3.6Ghz. Will post an update after OCCT is finished, so far at 1 hour and going.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1408953

Update 2: It crashed at an hour and 20 minutes at 3.61Ghz. Back to the BIOS.


----------



## jacqlittle

I think your VCore is tooooooooooo high, try with lower voltage or frying your processor...


----------



## Menace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


I think your VCore is tooooooooooo high, try with lower voltage or frying your processor...


Nah, these aren't Intel chips. These Athlons can handle 1.5V, look at the spreadsheet some have their chips with 1.5V and one has it up to 1.7V. My 250 is chugging along fine as my load temps are 39*C. However, I will agree that I do not like having 1.52V for my 500Mhz increase but I am going for 3.7Ghz overall but I'm starting to believe the BIOS will limit me.

Edit: If all fails I'll just set it at 3.44Ghz at stock cpu voltage.


----------



## jacqlittle

I only say that i could do stable 3840MHz at 1.52V, for only 3540Mhz i think is tooooooo much voltage...

See first page and look at my best stable OC, and compare with other chips, and you see that 1.52V for only 3540MHz is very high...


----------



## Menace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


I only say that i could do stable 3840MHz at 1.52V, for only 3540Mhz i think is tooooooo much voltage...

See first page and look at my best stable OC, and compare with other chips, and you see that 1.52V for only 3540MHz is very high...


Did you fully read my post? I did say that I didn't like using that voltage for my overclock. If you read it then you would know why I'm using such voltage because I explained that my bios only allows voltage increments of 0.10V rather than 0.01V and at stock voltage (1.42V) I can't stabilize 3.54ghz.


----------



## b0klau

Nerd rage


----------



## Menace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0klau*


Nerd rage


----------



## Menace

Alright I got 3.6ghz stable; however, anything beyond that crashes in OCCT within half an hour.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415901

Edit: I settled at 3.4Ghz with default voltage because I couldn't hit anything stable after 3.6 with 1.52 Voltage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418200


----------



## Hasestab83

Hi,

Hasestab83
Stepping: DA-C2 APAW
CPU: Athlon 250
CPU Clock: 3750
HTT Clock: 250
CPU Multiplier: 15
CPU Voltage: 1,440
CPU-NB VID: 1.175
NB Clock: 2500
HT Link Freq: 2000
RAM Speed: 416,7 5-5-5-18-21 1,90V Tms DDR2 800 4Gb
Motherboard: Ga-ma770-ud3 2.0
Cooler: Scythe Shuriken with 80mm 2600rpm

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=3...258-15dghp.png



http://www.abload.de/img/3750mhz1440v.png100stadgkq.png

http://www.abload.de/img/3737mhzrwhl.png


----------



## AMD_Lynx

Hey all,

heres my result after about an hour or so.

Stepping: DA-C2 
CPU: Athlon 250
CPU Clock: 3525
HTT Clock: 235
CPU Multiplier: 15
CPU Voltage: 1.34v
CPU-NB VID: 
NB Clock: 
HT Link Freq: 1880Mhz
RAM Speed: 6 3 3 9 12 Kingston 2gb x2
Motherboard: Asus M4A78-EM/1394
Cooler: Coolermaster V8











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1444207


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Lynx*


Hey all,

heres my result


You need some faster RAM, for sure. Its holding you back. Your sig says DDR2-800. Why running it so slow? Can it not handle the OC after bumping the Ref Clock?

Would chop about 6-7 seconds off that Pi time, among other things, if you could get it up around 533MHz or faster. Or did you even try to OC it?

Not trying to plug someones sale but this RAM is about what you need. Theres others for less, saw some for about $15.


----------



## AMD_Lynx

Hey

havent pushed ram past it s stock limits yet, and upgrading it was next on the cards. A mate told me to drop the ram down, and let it go back up as the HTT increased.

EDIT.

Tweaked it a bit more, got it to 3.675gHz, with a volts increased to 1.4v








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1444403


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Lynx*


Hey

havent pushed ram past it s stock limits yet, and upgrading it was next on the cards. A mate told me to drop the ram down, and let it go back up as the HTT increased.


Your doing good to stabilize the CPU OC first, then the RAM.

But RAM speed is not going to rise with the HT. Just keep the HT at or near 2GHz and forget it. Yes, it will continue to rise as Ref Clock goes up, just change setting/multi to keep it near 2GHz.

RAM speed will only increase when you increase the Ref Clock, or bump the divider/ratio/mhz (whatever your RAM option in BIOS is).

At least get it up to ~400MHz if your using DDR2-800. Right now its severely underclocked at ~245MHz.

Messing with the Ref Clock, you probably wont land right on 400MHz but you can get pretty close by playing with the divider. Might end up a bit under 400 but let it go over if your system will let you. You will be very pleased with the results. Probably will have to relax the timings to get it to boot and/or run at higher speeds but then you can go back and tweak those. Dont freak if you see the RAM running at like 560MHz, as long as you havent overvolted it, your fine. And if you've gotten far enough to actually see it run that high, well, your doing pretty good.

Nice results on the CPU OC... Good Luck!


----------



## e6800xe

* Username: e6800xe
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: da-c2
* CPU: 240x2
* CPU Clock: 3712
* HTT Clock: 275
* CPU Multiplier: 13.5
* CPU Voltage: 1.475
* CPU-NB VID: 1.325
* NB Clock: 2750
* NB Voltage: 1.3
* HT Link Frequency: 2200
* RAM Speed: 1100 ddr2 5.5.5.15.24.60mrl
* Motherboard: 790gx
* Cooler: water swiftech gtz mcr320
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1444514

water got me 100mhz on nb clocks LOL
from a lapped ccf with 2k ultra kaze


----------



## AMD_Lynx

thanks for the advice guys,

OC provved to be unstable in prime95 with volts at 1.4, so bumped it up to 1.44v, and its now sitting comfortable. the ram i have tweaked a bit, and its now running at 408mhz.

HT is showing as running at 2450mhz, should i be worried by this, and what setting reduces this?

cheers


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Lynx*


HT is showing as running at 2450mhz, should i be worried by this, and what setting reduces this?


Worried? Not terribly. System would probably run just fine that way but losses in performance have been shown with an OC'd HT.

To lower it back down, you should have some HT settings in the BIOS. Sometimes there is a Multiplier, other times there is a list of speeds. Either way, lower it a step and check it.

Multi of 8 x 245 = 1960









Setting of 1600MHz in applicable BIOS's would give the same result.

Just get as close as you can to 2GHz, its your choice to be higher or lower if you cant land right on it. Personally, I dont mind 20-50MHz over, but any more than that and I just go for lower. 1960MHz would be a pretty nice place to be.


----------



## AMD_Lynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*


Worried? Not terribly. System would probably run just fine that way but losses in performance have been shown with an OC'd HT.

To lower it back down, you should have some HT settings in the BIOS. Sometimes there is a Multiplier, other times there is a list of speeds. Either way, lower it a step and check it.

Multi of 8 x 245 = 1960









Setting of 1600MHz in applicable BIOS's would give the same result.

Just get as close as you can to 2GHz, its your choice to be higher or lower if you cant land right on it. Personally, I dont mind 20-50MHz over, but any more than that and I just go for lower. 1960MHz would be a pretty nice place to be.


**** my bad, party the night before, i meant NB is 2450mhz, any issues with it being high?


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Lynx*


**** my bad, party the night before, i meant NB is 2450mhz, any issues with it being high?


Absolutely not! It will greatly enhance your RAM performance.

MaxxMEM is an awesome program for seeing what changes to your NB and RAM are doing. Run it at stock NB speed and then OC'd, you'll see.


----------



## AMD_Lynx

sweet, thanks for the advice baskt_case


----------



## xavierutberg

I'm overclocking my regor (x2 250) and i was wondering how far i can go with the temps. Right now it's around the 38.5 degrees Celsius with prime 95 running for about 3 hours


----------



## Menace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xavierutberg*


I'm overclocking my regor (x2 250) and i was wondering how far i can go with the temps. Right now it's around the 38.5 degrees Celsius with prime 95 running for about 3 hours


Is it overclocked or at default speeds? My 250 loads at 41*C (32*C idle) under Prime 95 at it's overclock, under stock speeds it loads at 35*C (27*C idle).


----------



## xavierutberg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Menace*


Is it overclocked or at default speeds? My 250 loads at 41*C (32*C idle) under Prime 95 at it's overclock, under stock speeds it loads at 35*C (27*C idle).


Overclocked at 3.375mhz under load it is 38.5*C(maxed 41*C), idle about 24*C on stock cooler default it was about 32.5*C loaded 21*C idle. My case had a very nice airflow


----------



## Menace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xavierutberg* 
Overclocked at 3.375mhz under load it is 38.5*C(maxed 41*C), idle about 24*C on stock cooler default it was about 32.5*C loaded 21*C idle. My case had a very nice airflow









You got some room to breathe, according to the AMD website the max temp is 75*C for these chips. I'm trying to get mine to 3.7Ghz but nothing past 3.6 wants to stabilize during prime, I can run a game for an hour and not crash at 3.6 but within 10 minutes it crashes in prime. I think my mobo might be limiting my chip as it doesn't have to many options such as cpu multipliers, nb multi, cpu voltage, etc.


----------



## tigerflare

Here's mine

Username:tigerflare
Stepping:2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU:Athlon II x2 245
CPU Clock:3581
HTT Clock:247
CPU Multiplier:14.5
CPU Voltage:1.44V
CPU-NB VID:
NB Clock:2470
NB Voltage:
HT Link Frequency:1235
RAM Speed:329.4 MHz 5-4-4-12
Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2
Cooler:Zalman CNPS10X
CPU-Z Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1453922

currently using a value ram for the validation other ram's on another pc currently being OC'ed

got this thing stable @ 3.6 but won't let me pass 3.7


----------



## AMD_Lynx

hey guys

xavierutberg: mines stable at 3.675ghz, and max temps ive seen under prime95 is 43c

xavierutberg and Menace: what volts you 2 running? i had to bump mine to 1.44v to make it stable, and i dropped my hypertransport to 1600mhz as well, after OC it ended at 1960mhz

EDIT:

Had a quick play around, set it to 15 x 250mhz got it booted at 3.750gHz. Hypertransport is sitting dead on 2000mhz. Bumped volts0.01 to 1.45v










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1454156


----------



## Menace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Lynx* 
hey guys

xavierutberg: mines stable at 3.675ghz, and max temps ive seen under prime95 is 43c

xavierutberg and Menace: what volts you 2 running? i had to bump mine to 1.44v to make it stable, and i dropped my hypertransport to 1600mhz as well, after OC it ended at 1960mhz

EDIT:

Had a quick play around, set it to 15 x 250mhz got it booted at 3.750gHz. Hypertransport is sitting dead on 2000mhz. Bumped volts0.01 to 1.45v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1454156

What's your "Chipset" voltage at, and HT voltage as well. I have those two options in my bios, defaults are 1.15 and 1.30 respectively.

I think my ram is what is preventing from going further. I may either have to losen the timings or switch em out for a Patriot set that I've taken up to 950Mhz.

I can boot at 3.72 but I crash within a minute of prime.


----------



## AMD_Lynx

Hey

I couldnt actually tell you, as i havent touched them, just left it on auto. As for ram, im just using generic kingston ram, nothing fancy


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Lynx* 
Hey

I couldnt actually tell you, as i havent touched them, just left it on auto. As for ram, im just using generic kingston ram, nothing fancy

You can push the CPU to 3.85,
See:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1219166


----------



## Menace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Lynx*


Hey

I couldnt actually tell you, as i havent touched them, just left it on auto. As for ram, im just using generic kingston ram, nothing fancy


I think what is holding me back is my motherboard. I think it's at its limits, I may have to swap it out for something with more BIOS options. I know I can push this chip higher, I just want to stabilize 3.7.


----------



## AMD_Lynx

well i can vouch for asus. This board has been rock solid for me. I think this board cost me $70au


----------



## ku4jb

* Username: ku4jb
* Stepping: naegc ae
* Revision: c3
* CPU: x2 445
* CPU Clock: 4102.3
* HTT Clock: 293
* CPU Multiplier: 14
* CPU Voltage: 1.6
* CPU-NB VID: auto
* NB Clock: 2051
* NB Voltage: auto
* HT Link Frequency: 1758
* RAM Speed: 1172
* Motherboard: Asus M4A77TD
* Cooler: CCF 120
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457115


----------



## AMD_Lynx

congrats on the very nice OC there ku4jb


----------



## Menace

I think this particular club should be scratched as the original thread member doesn't log on frequently and update the members list or cpu spreadsheet. Check his last log-in date 9-22-10, is there anyway for anyone else to update the member list and spreadsheet?


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Lynx*


congrats on the very nice OC there ku4jb


Thank you


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ku4jb*


* Username: ku4jb
* Stepping: naegc ae
* Revision: c3
* CPU: x2 445
* CPU Clock: 4102.3
* HTT Clock: 293
* CPU Multiplier: 14
* CPU Voltage: 1.6
* CPU-NB VID: auto
* NB Clock: 2051
* NB Voltage: auto
* HT Link Frequency: 1758
* RAM Speed: 1172
* Motherboard: Asus M4A77TD
* Cooler: CCF 120
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457115


Is it stable or only a suicide shot???

Mine could do +4GHz too, and with less voltage, but not stable...


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Is it stable or only a suicide shot???


Noooo not stable, best run is all. Max stable so far is 3.9 @ 1.52 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1447051

Quote:



Mine could do +4GHz too, and with less voltage, but not stable...


I can get in at 4.0 with 1.5, but takes me those big bumps to get further..


----------



## Jmih

Well can validation can be done on other pc? I do not have an ie connection at home.I do 3.45 stable on stock 5 hrs prime.Will try more this weekend.


----------



## Gh0st_12

Got my X2 250 to 3.6 GHZ today, stable in prime for 8 hours

CPU: Athalon II x2 250
CPU Clock: 3600 MHZ
Multiplier: x15
FSB: 240 MHZ
HT Link: 1440 MHZ
Core Voltage: 1.392 V
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212+

Temps;
Load: 33Â°C
Idle: 22 Â°C

CPU-z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459000


----------



## rx7i2

Installed my old Zalman 8700 on my brother's pc and got straight to overclocking his X2 240...this thing is a beast as far as overclocking goes. Still in the middle of tweaking things, but it's definitely rock solid at 3.8ghz 1.55v. Testing 1.52v right now and so far so good


----------



## ronnin426850

* Username: ronnin426850
* Stepping: 3
* Revision: c3
* CPU: x2 260
* CPU Clock: 3750
* Ref Clock: 250
* CPU Multiplier: 15
* CPU Voltage: 1.5
* CPU-NB VID: auto
* NB Clock: 2500
* NB Voltage: 1.2
* HT Link Frequency: 2500
* RAM Speed: 1333 @ 8-8-8-22-30
* Motherboard: Asus M4A785T-M
* Cooler: Stock + dual fan
* CPU-Z Validation Link: not @my rig now, will post later


----------



## Seph817

Hi I just started overclocking. I have a Regor 260. Is it safe if the only thing I have changed is the HT Ref Clock? I got it from 3.2 to 3.84 right now. I'm running a large fft prime95 on it right now.


----------



## kraizer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmih*


Well can validation can be done on other pc? I do not have an ie connection at home.I do 3.45 stable on stock 5 hrs prime.Will try more this weekend.


can u post your system cpu-z validate
i have d same mobo and i want to compare my overclock


----------



## zack4290

Im new to overclocking have used the EZ overclocking in my bios, but cant get it over 3300mhz with out bsod when rund occt. I dont really know what to adjust next here are a few pics of what im currently set at. Any help would be great.


----------



## offroadz

going to need to give it more voltage to get it to go higher


----------



## zack4290

cpu voltage or NB?


----------



## offroadz

cpu voltage, nb I left on auto, im just going by what I did with mine, 1.39 was what it took me to run 3.5 stable


----------



## zack4290

will give it a shot thanks


----------



## zack4290

went up to 1.40 and still would not run stable a 3.5


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zack4290* 
went up to 1.40 and still would not run stable a 3.5

Check the specs.

Your legal up to 1.425v

After that, watch those temps. But on that note, your good up to a nice and toasty 74C.

I try to stay under 50C myself. Push your voltage until you break ~50-55C and you'll be fine. I doubt you'll get much over 1.45v on stock cooling anyway.


----------



## zack4290

thanks for the tip ill give it some more juice


----------



## zack4290

got it running at 3.45 @ 1.425v, if i try any higher i get bsod even at 1.45v. My temps are only getting 40.


----------



## LocoJason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zack4290*


got it running at 3.45 @ 1.425v, if i try any higher i get bsod even at 1.45v. My temps are only getting 40.


Is it possible that the temp reading on these chips is lo/off? I may have read that somewhere, but I am experiencing it myself. The temp reading I get at idle on my 255 is usually 17-19c, which is below ambient.

Even at 3.7GHz with 1.425v core, my 255 system runs to a max of just 38C according to core temp .99.8 while running P95 blend. This is with a BE cooler, but still it seems ludicrously low. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## Zamoldac

* Username: Zamoldac
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 245
* CPU Clock: 4123Mhz
* HTT Clock: 284Mhz
* CPU Multiplier: 14.5v
* CPU Voltage: 1.58v
* CPU-NB VID: 1.35v/1.25v
* NB Clock: 2274Mhz
* NB Voltage: 1.3v
* HT Link Frequency:
* RAM Speed: 950Mhz
* Motherboard: GA-MA790FX-DQ6
* Cooler: HeatKiller 3.0 LT
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1500562

App and bench stable (not 24/7)


----------



## ku4jb

^ nice


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LocoJason* 
Is it possible that the temp reading on these chips is lo/off? I may have read that somewhere, but I am experiencing it myself. The temp reading I get at idle on my 255 is usually 17-19c, which is below ambient.

Even at 3.7GHz with 1.425v core, my 255 system runs to a max of just 38C according to core temp .99.8 while running P95 blend. This is with a BE cooler, but still it seems ludicrously low. Can anyone shed some light?

Much research and reading leads me to believe that the temp sensors on these chips are poorly calibrated from the factory for idle readings. When temps rise, accuracy will increase. I've seen graphs explaining why this is so, but its been ages. I learned what I know and just filed it in the back of my mind.

At idle, my core temps will hover around ambient, often a few degrees below. Which I know is impossible. However, at load, temps will stabilize at reasonable readings, and shoot into the danger zone when I do stupid stuff. Like 1.6v on a stock cooler. So, I trust my temp sensors while under load.

Your BE heatsink should be more than capable of handling a 1.425 vCore, especially if your ambients are reasonable, and your overall case airflow is good. I'm on a stock Athlon heatsink, the one with no heatpipes, and its small as can be, but I still manage 3.6GHz 24/7.


----------



## cpw_

I overclocked my ring and I need some advices.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550102

What do you think ?
What approvement can I do ? Do you think I can push the cpu a little more ? like 3.5ghz.

Even if I read a lot here and there, I'm still confuse.

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## kzone75

Top of the morning, peeps. Been playing around with the Athlon II X2 250. Have had it for a couple of months. Still haven't touched the voltages, but it's still stable at 3.914 GHz. Been stress testing for 24hrs and this thing won't even get too hot. Around 45C at full load. Idling at 21C. On air, even.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1563605
Will change some info in my profile. The Athlon II x3 machine just got sold. Time for a new build then. Yay!







Do you guys think that it's possible to reach 4.0?


----------



## kzone75

Well, actually.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567250 This processor is confusing me. Don't think I will go any higher on air, though.


----------



## zxo0oxz

well after running my system at stock for a while I guess its time to get back to clocking my regor again...


----------



## LocoJason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*









Well, actually.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567250 This processor is confusing me. Don't think I will go any higher on air, though.


I'm curious... Is that p95 stable?

The reason I ask is because I can't get mine to be stable above 3.9ghz even with 1.5v on water cooling. I can run just over 4 stable for games, but P95 blend only lasts 5-7 mins. I've still got super low temps as the cooling is gross overkill for this low wattage chip, so I might try more volts in the near future.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocoJason*


I'm curious... Is that p95 stable?

The reason I ask is because I can't get mine to be stable above 3.9ghz even with 1.5v on water cooling. I can run just over 4 stable for games, but P95 blend only lasts 5-7 mins. I've still got super low temps as the cooling is gross overkill for this low wattage chip, so I might try more volts in the near future.


It's stable for 12hrs of p95. Maybe I should go for another 12 to be really sure, but since the PSU is about to give up on me, I have to be careful. Will get a new one later today. Maybe I do a little more stressing then.








I did try to go beyond that 4,0GHz earlier but it won't boot up at all then.


----------



## Kevdog

Hey all, without reading all the pages in this post can someone tell me the difference between a 255 - ADX255OCGMBOX and a 255 - ADX255OCGQBOX or just to make it easy a MBOX and a QBOX ? Im putting together a folding rig and noticed there was a choice, Thanks


----------



## matroska

The difference between them is the core stepping. MBOX is C3 and QBOC is C2.

you can see it here:

MBOX
QBOX

Core stepping explanation


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;11949771*
> The difference between them is the core stepping. MBOX is C3 and QBOC is C2.
> 
> you can see it here:
> 
> MBOX
> QBOX
> 
> Core stepping explanation


Wow, nice job thanks a ton, Rep to you








Edit: I see the ram capability is also different


----------



## matroska

Well, thanks!









Where did you see RAM capability? they must be both equal, DDR2-1066/DDR3-1066,a 533MHz memory controller...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey guys, I have a buddy who has no internet at this time and has a AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor CPU that I am trying to help him OC over the phone. The problem that I have is that I have a Intel Core i7 and haven't really dabbled in AMD overclocking much if any. I was wondering if you guys could help me out with this. Im going to post his components and a range of OC he is trying to achieve and then hopefully you guys can help me with some generalized settings to try. So here are the components (I would just post them under a new rig info for me but it isn't my computer):

*CPU*: AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor
*Motherboard*: MSI 760GM-E51 (MS-7596) (NB: 780G, SB: SB700) (BIOS V1.8 9/03/2010)
*RAM*: G Skill DDR3 1333 (2X2GB) F3-10600CL9-2GBNT
*GPU*: MSI Radeon HD R5670 Cyclone 1GB GDDR5 (RV830) 775MHz core CLK, 1010 MHz Memory
*HDD*: Seagate Barricuda 7200.8 250 GB ST3250823AS
*PSU*: Raidmax RX-630SS 630Watt Hybrid Series 135mm Fan
*Case*: Raidmax Smilodon (Green) Dirk-Tooth (With a couple of extra fans
*CPU Cooling*: Stock HSF (Looking for a good cheap one for him as he is unemployed and just trying to eat and feed/ take care of his daughter at the time being so let me know if you have one for sale or as a freebie that he can have and it would be much appreciated) 
*OS*: Windows XP Pro SP3

Please post links to or give me a template of some settings for 3.6GHz to whatever is the highest that one can reach on stock cooling on this chip without outrageous temps. I don't know much about AMD overclocking nor does he as this is his first computer that wasn't pre-built crap like dell or HP or something. I basically need to know what settings to set manually (and what to set them to) ,which ones to leave on Auto, Which ones to enable, and which ones to disable for his board. Any and all help would be much appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------



## matroska

If you want to OC withou8t changing the stock voltage try these:

BCLK: 220-230
HT multiplier : x9
NB multiplier: x11/x12
Set the RAM speed or its multiplier to a slower setting, like 1066, or try keeping the speed and see if it doesn't become unstable.
Check for system stability. If the system can't be stable with this settings you need to lower clock speeds/multipliers or start adding a little extra voltage.

I have my Regor at 240*15 with 1.464V with HT multiplier at x8 and NB at x10 for 24/7 stable operations. My RAM is set at 667 at the bios so it runs at 800 after OC.

I hope this helps









EDIT: My board is Foxconn's A79A-S 790FX/SB750 based... you also may want to look into this table and try some of these settings.
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tQxxueFU7Y9t0vD1DdxbFPw&w=100&h=500]Athlon II X2 Club[/URL]
It's in the first post of this thread


----------



## railfan844




----------



## matroska

So here it goes my final settings for my little Athlon









Username on valid.canard: matroska_PT
CPU: Athlon II X2 250
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU Clock: 3600MHz
HTT Clock: 240
CPU Multiplier: 15
CPU Voltage: 1.496V
CPU-NB VID: 1.27
NB Clock: 2400MHz
NB Voltage: 1.9V
HT Link Frequency: 2160
RAM Speed: 400
Motherboard: Foxconn A79A-S
Cooler: Stock Athlon cooler
CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1601865


----------



## vinman46

Gonna push it tonight more


----------



## blue_decamax

i'm planning to change to athlon 245 or 250 and ddr3 1333 ram. my mobo is asrock n68c-s ucc. my question is, how should i play with the hypertransport since it's ht1.0, not ht3.0?


----------



## dudu1990

i have a question i don't know if i'm in the right place though ... so i have a athlon II x2 255 c3 cpu ...in cpu-z ht link it shows only 1000 mhz .. why is that ? i checked on sites and videos on other people's cpu's and they had 2000 in their cpu-z ..i'm confused


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudu1990;12546306*
> i have a question i don't know if i'm in the right place though ... so i have a athlon II x2 255 c3 cpu ...in cpu-z ht link it shows only 1000 mhz .. why is that ? i checked on sites and videos on other people's cpu's and they had 2000 in their cpu-z ..i'm confused


What's your motherboard? maybe the board only supports HT up to 1GHz.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue_decamax;12134038*
> i'm planning to change to athlon 245 or 250 and ddr3 1333 ram. my mobo is asrock n68c-s ucc. my question is, how should i play with the hypertransport since it's ht1.0, not ht3.0?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudu1990;12546306*
> i have a question i don't know if i'm in the right place though ... so i have a athlon II x2 255 c3 cpu ...in cpu-z ht link it shows only 1000 mhz .. why is that ? i checked on sites and videos on other people's cpu's and they had 2000 in their cpu-z ..i'm confused


ht1.0 means the HTT is rated at 1,000Mhz-ht3.0 means it is rated to 3,000Mhz.You will see little or no performance difference between the two.You can go higher than 1,000MHz,just means you have to overclock it.Push it too far and performance will suffer.Best thing is to leave it on auto on budget boards.


----------



## dudu1990

i have an AM3 motherboard Asrock n68-s . another think .. my cpu was overclocket at and it the ht link automaticaly went down i know that's good ..another question i have is : is it maybe 1000 mhz x2 ? oh yeah in the bios it says that i have front bus frequency or something like that at 2000mhz 200 mhz x10 ...is that the ht link ? ps my mainboard supports all the latest amd cpu's so i don't think that i have a problem there . ps i hope i don't sound to stupid at this


----------



## matroska

"If you use AM3 / AM2+ CPU on AM2 chipset motherboard, the system bus speed will downgrade from HT3.0 (5200 MT/s) to HT1.0 (2000 MT/s), but the CPU frequency will not be influenced."

your board only supports HT1.0, so it will always be 1000Mhz at stock...


----------



## dudu1990

mainboard : ASRock n68-s , it's AM3 supports all the latest cpu's . is it maybe 1000mhz 2x ? in the bios i have north bridge frequency 2000 mhz /200 mhz 10x ..wierd .. oh yeah and when i overclock it the ht link automaticaly goes down to something like 800 mhz in cpu-z ..


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudu1990;12558196*
> mainboard : ASRock n68-s , it's AM3 supports all the latest cpu's . is it maybe 1000mhz 2x ? in the bios i have north bridge frequency 2000 mhz /200 mhz 10x ..wierd .. oh yeah and when i overclock it the ht link automaticaly goes down to something like 800 mhz in cpu-z ..


That's fine,that way if you overclock your NB and CPU with the ref clock the HTT will stay within limits.


----------



## matroska

Yes, it supports all AM3 CPUs, but that doesn't mean you will have HT3.0 support, as it probably wasn't launched at them time they made the board. The 200x10 thingy is the NB speed.
About the HT link went down to 800Mhz when you overclock, what setings have you changed?


----------



## dudu1990

i've just set my cpu to 3,5ghz and i set the nb at 9x that's 2045 and in cpu-z it shows 904 mhz ... you're probably wright about the ht3.0 support however i can't find on mainboard box anything about ht support , should i push the ht link back to 1000mhz ? ps thanks for the help


----------



## dudu1990

when oc is it safe to let the spread spectrums enabled or disabled ? mine are currently enabled


----------



## matroska

No need to push it back to 1000MHz if the OC is to remain. if you put it back to x10 with the CPU @3.5GHz it will be higher than 1000MHz, and can cause some system instability, so you can keep it at 904, it is safer, and the performance will be about the same.

çeave Spread spectrum enabled, disable the power saving features if your system has instability issues.


----------



## dudu1990

are u sure about the spread spectrum? because i read somewhere that is not safe when oc ..power saver is always disabled for best performance


----------



## matroska

i leave it on on my sig rig, just turned off the power saving features...never had issues.

But if you believe that it may caus instability just turn it off...


----------



## dudu1990

QUOTE "pread Sprectrum will alter/normalize the voltage spikes on your motherboard......... this will in turn reduce Electro-Magnetic inteference.
But yeah, nowadays a lot of devices are build to resist EM inteference, plus overclocked PC will fail if Spread Sprectrum are activated. The reason is that overclocked CPU are very sensitive to voltage spikes, so any spikes sent by the Spread Spectrum function will result in instability!
To put it bluntly - turn it off " 
this is just one of the quotes that insists that you turn of the spread spectrum ...everywhere i read that it must be turned of when oc'ing so i guess i'll turn it of .then i'll test the stability ...update soon ... if the cpu doesn't go boom







)


----------



## matroska

The cpu won't go boom bro









But you don't have a extreme OC there, so it shouldn't matter. when you start passing the 250 FSB and adding voltage to the cores, then you need to turn everything off


----------



## dudu1990

pretty stable tested for aprox half an hour with prime 95 max temp didn't reach more than 46c ...all spread spectrum disabled ... i'll do a 6 hour test when i won't have anything to do


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudu1990;12560952*
> pretty stable tested for aprox half an hour with prime 95 max temp didn't reach more than 46c ...all spread spectrum disabled ... i'll do a 6 hour test when i won't have anything to do


Ok bro, test it for a few hours and check on temps. If everything seems ok you may try higher


----------



## dudu1990

can't get higher than 3,5 ghz ..it shut's down in the first seconds of testing ...damn that scares me ..im just a bit annoyed when i see the people with athlon II x2 240 oc'd to 3,7 with stock cooling .. is it because of the cooling i can't get higher ? 30-40c temp i don't think is much .. im not gonna risk anymore i just assembled this pc a couple of months ago. another think ..my ram is 800mhz, is it safe to overclock it at 1066 with no extra cooling ?


----------



## matroska

That's where your problem may be, your RAM...can you post the RAM specs and the settings you have chose to run it? it is safe if you don't push the voltage too high, but not all kits allow you to reach it.


----------



## dudu1990

my ram is set manualy set to 800 mhz 6 6 6 18 24 , dual channel , unganged , nb frequency 2044,4 mhz


----------



## dudu1990

voltage 1.80 , manufacturer : Kingmax Semiconductor


----------



## matroska

before you OC your CPU set the ram in bios to run at 667mhz and with those default timings. this way you'll be sure that you can go up to 240 FSB before you start OCeing your ram. At 240 FSB your Cpu will be at 3.72Ghz, and that will need some more Voltage and will run hotter too. set your CPU-NB and NB multis to x9 to know if it really is your CPU holding you back at 3.5GHz.


----------



## dudu1990

yeah but when i oc the cpu it doesn't affect the ram ..the ram stays at 800 no metter how much i oc the cpu ... and when i uped the cpu to 3,7 (yesterday )i did set the nb to 8x for it to remain at 1ghz . last week when i upped the voltage to the cpu with just 0,025 ( in total 1,425v) it didn't even start anymore . i had to open the case and reset the bios (took it out and put it back in ) .


----------



## matroska

1.425V may not be enough for it to OC properly to 3.7. my Regor runs at 1.49V to reach 240*15 stable. he doesn't like very much to be pushed higher than that though


----------



## dudu1990

so than i should try to set it at 3,7 ; 1,49v ; nb 8x ; ram 667mhz ? keep in mind that i have stock cooling. i don't wanna risk to much you know ... but if you say it's safe enough that it wont ruin my cpu or something .. i'll take a shot at it . i kinda trust you because you were right about allot of things


----------



## matroska

Up to 240FSB all Regors should handle themselves pretty well. Past that mark it really depends on a lot of things. On stock cooling you may start getting temps of 65ºC on load, maybe a little more, depending on the room temperature. if the CPU reaches temps higher than 65º on load you may need to lower the FSB to keep it running a little more cooler in order to not damaging the chip


----------



## srsgang

Wow. 3.6ghz? Is that really possible?
Yeah. Check my athlon 245. My voltage is 1.36v and max temp on load is 55 degrees. Beat that!
In a non-offending way


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsgang;12582270*
> Wow. 3.6ghz? Is that really possible?
> Yeah. Check my athlon 245. My voltage is 1.36v and max temp on load is 55 degrees. Beat that!
> In a non-offending way


Chips aren't always the same...









Good OC you have there!








My board doens't let me go under 1.375V, it refuses to post, and it isn't stable with less than 1.49...


----------



## silt96

Add me on the list please,here are my results with full stability:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507530

i also had my 250 overclocked to 4.25ghz with zalman 9700led cooler @ 38C idle
1,61V but with 2GB of ram and my pc was not very stable...


----------



## dudu1990

matroska i fallowed your advice and i almost ruined my cpu ... now i can't even oc it to 3,5 ghz ..it took my almost half an hour to reset my bios ..i thought i was doomed, luckily i managed to restore it ...i think the motherboard sucks when it comes to overclocking


----------



## matroska

Some OC settings can dail and require you to reset your BIOS by removing the board's battery, or placing the ClearCMOS jumper in the 2-3 position, i'm sure it has happen to all os us at least once. It happens when your board don't accept the OC settings, usually beacuse you are pushing to hard on a certain area. Maybe your board doesn't like OCeing too much, and fails when you ask to push thr CPU a little further...but i can't be sure of this. As you can see in this thread, almost every Athlon II X2 can go to 240 FSB relatively easy, and so should yours. You can try a few different settings from the google spreadsheet that you see on the main post and see if any of it works for you. you shouldn't push your Vcore voltage higher than 1.5V for daily basis operation.

I'm sorry for the settings haven't work out for you


----------



## Zamoldac

* Username: Zamoldac
* Stepping: 2
* Revision: DA-C2
* CPU: Athlon II X2 245
* CPU Clock: 3900 Mhz
* CPU Multiplier: 14.5
* CPU Voltage: 1.52V
* CPU-NB VID: 1.16
* NB Clock: 2690 Mhz
* NB Voltage: 1.2v
* HT Link Frequency: 2152 Mhz
* RAM Speed: 900 Mhz
* Motherboard: GA-MA790FX-DQ6
* Cooler: HK 3.0 LT/ Custom Loop
* CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1691980

Also max oc 4.27 Ghz







couldn't brake 4.3.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1673958


----------



## harmor

*Username*: harmor
*Stepping*: 2
*Revision*: DA-C2
*CPU*: AMD Athlon II X2 245
*CPU Clock*: 3625.11 MHz
*HTT Clock*: 250
*CPU Multiplier*: 14.5
*CPU Voltage*: 1.425
*CPU-NB VID*: 1.175
*NB Clock*: 2000
*NB Voltage*: 1.15
*HT Link Frequency*: 2000
*RAM Speed*: 666.7 MHz (3:8) @ 8-8-8-20
*Motherboard*: GA-890FXA-UD5
*Cooler*: Stock
*CPU-Z Validation Link*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1699626

I think I got everything correct.


----------



## TronRR

Username: TronRR
Stepping: 3
Revision: DA-C3
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 260
CPU Clock: 4012.06 MHz
HTT Clock: 251
CPU Multiplier: 16
CPU Voltage: 1.61
CPU-NB VID: 1.24
NB Clock: 2510
NB Voltage: 1.25
HT Link Frequency: 1253.8 MHZ
RAM Speed:501.5 Mhz (1:2) 6-6-6-15
Motherboard: MSI GF615M-P33
Cooler: H50
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1700673


----------



## Optic_Ninja

My first overclock attempt. Had to use NVIDIA system tools for all of it. eMachines BIOS is totally worthless. Can't change CL for RAM, can't change voltage on anything. I'm afraid to fry it so I started slow... any suggestions welcomed









Processor: Athlon II x2 215 F6 stepping 2, DA-C2

CPU Freq: 2997.6 MHz

Multiplier: 13.5

Mobo: AMI P01-A1

VCore: 2.220V

OS: Windows 7 Home X64

HTT: 222 MHz

PCI-e: 100MHz

HT Link: 888.2 (x4) 1110.3 (x5)

NB Frequency: 1776.4 MHz

RAM: Apacer DDR3 Dual Channel (3:8, 8, 8,8, 22, 30) 592.1 MHz. Can't change CL.

CPU Configuration: Cool N' Quiet Enabled

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1701619


----------



## cokker

VCore: 2.220V?!

Hope that's a miss reading :O


----------



## matroska

Actually, according to CPU-Z, it isn't...that is way too much Vcore mate...for 222MHz i don'ty think you need that much, you'll burn the chip...


----------



## Optic_Ninja

My bios doesn't let me change the voltage... that's the stock voltage for the CPU. Maybe supposed to be divided by the 2 core? That'd put me at 1.11 per core. I have no idea... any suggestions? I can't edit the cas latency so I can't speed my ram up any faster (at least not to standard JEDEC timings). This was me playing it safe as I can't edit a lot of the key things.


----------



## matroska

Stock voltage for your athlon is 1.425V...voltage doesn't divide by the number of cores









If you are willing to, get yourself a better motherboard, cuz you have a chance of unlocking your little athlon into a quad-core athlon. With a better board you'll be able to change the ram timings and such, that eMachines hardware doesn't handle OC very well


----------



## Optic_Ninja

The 215 has disabled cores? Emachines stuff is totally worthless. As I can't change the voltage, why do you think it was set that high to begin with?


----------



## Optic_Ninja

Checked BIOS, it's like 1.350. There are 3 or 4 diff values though, 1.2, 5 something and 12?


----------



## matroska

1.35V is more like it...but CPU-Z reports 2.2...

where are you getting those values from?
Hardware monitor on BIOS?

The 215 is a locked Propus core, either because of shortage on production, or more probably, defective cores. If you are lucky you'll be able to unlock those 2 cores and get a stable quad-core. But you might as well don't get stable by unlocking the cores...bu imo, is worth the shot


----------



## Optic_Ninja

Yeah, the "PC Health" section of my BIOS. I'm not sure why CPU-Z reports that. I've got 5 of these at work, they all report the same voltage. I would have to get a new mobo to unlock those cores I assume


----------



## harmor

Username: harmor
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 245 2.90GHz
CPU Clock: 3741 MHz
HTT Clock: 2063 MHz
CPU Multiplier: 14.5
CPU Voltage: 1.47
NB Clock: 2063 MHz
HT Link Frequency: 2063 MHZ
RAM Speed: 688 MHz (3:8) @ 8-8-8-20
Motherboard: GigaByte GA-890FXA-UD5
Cooler: Arctic Freezer 13
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726868

I ran Intel Burn Test and got to cycle 13 before it crashed.


----------



## SCOOBY PREZA

I have played with voltages and have been running prime95 for over 2 hours now fingers crossed it stays stable.

this is what i have done could you tell me your thoughts

vcore 1.48 volts @3.8ghz
ram 1.65 volts @1800mhz

idle temps
cpu socket 27c
mb 30c
cpu cores 19c

max load temps
cpu socket 48c
mb 32c
cpu cores 37c

thanks


----------



## TronRR

Was able to go past previous post.

Username: TronRR
Stepping: 3
Revision: DA-C3
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 260
CPU Clock: 4300 MHz
HTT Clock: 268.75
CPU Multiplier: 16
CPU Voltage: 1.712
CPU-NB VID: 1.24
NB Clock: 2700
NB Voltage: 1.25
HT Link Frequency: 1343.75 MHZ
RAM Speed:716.7 Mhz (1:2) 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: MSI GF615M-P33
Cooler: H50
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754237


----------



## pepsftw

* Username: pepsftw
* Stepping:3
* Revision: DA-C3
* CPU: Athlon 250
* CPU Clock: 3705 MHz
* HTT Clock: 247 MHz
* CPU Multiplier:15
* CPU Voltage:1.418v
* CPU-NB VID:1.3v
* NB Clock:2223MHz
* NB Voltage:1.3v
* HT Link Frequency:2223MHz
* RAM Speed:823.3 MHz
* Motherboard:ASRock 770 Extreme 3
* Cooler:Zalman 8700 LED + Arctic Silver 5
* CPU-Z Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769775


----------



## Zantiszar

Hey guys just new to overclocking and made my first overclock today by reading barely entire thread and got an idea/reference on the numbers i was looking for so heres what I got till now

current clock is 3.480Ghz
CPU reference clk 240
CPU multi x14.5
NB frequency 2160
HT frequency 1920
CPU voltage 1.41
NB Voltage 1.1

these were the only things i changed at bios all others were left at auto also board auto calculates the HT amd NB frequency in the bios if you adjust reference clock it shows you the clock from NB and HT your getting at the moment will be thermal testing temps and stability to see how it goes









Edit: Can I leave the IGPU setting in turbo for a mild GPU clock or clock with Catalyst ??? or does GPU overclocking increases the rate of system instability

update: been runing orthos blend for 2 1/2 hours now and highest temp i saw was 46C which i guess its good considering i have the Q fan control on and the fan was at 40 - 45%







gonna touch 3.5Ghz now and test to see

So....... as far as I can say im stable at 3.5Ghz







i could go higher but right now I feel comfortable with this clock also there was no temp change highest was 46C on rare occasion so my idle is 36c-38c and full load at 44c-46c maybe in a few days ill go to 3.6Ghz just to see if i get there


----------



## AMD_Lynx

Hey all,

back again after some time away from OC'ing my rig. As you can see by my system stats, ive upgraded the motherboard, ram, and cooler,( was running stock when i hit my high of 3.75ghz).

Motherboard and RAM were free upgrades. Board died mid last year, and after it was repaired and returned to me, it died again,( nothing to do with OC'ing im sure).

So later today ill start playing around with settings, and see if i can become the next member of the 4gHz club XD


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Username: Wildcard36qs
Stepping: 3
Revision: DA-C3
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 4450e (Unlocked Sempron 145)
CPU Clock: 3780MHz
HTT Clock: 270MHz
CPU Multiplier: 14
CPU Voltage: 1.476v
CPU-NB VID: 1.30v
NB Clock: 2700MHz
NB Voltage: 1.2v
HT Link Frequency: 2160MHz
RAM Speed: 540MHz
Motherboard: Biostar A880G+
Cooler: Titan Fenrir
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1836116

I posted in the Sempron thread, but I guess it is better suited for here. Here is my unlocked Sempron 145 (Athlon II x2 4450e) running @ 3.78GHz. Unfortunately this Biostar A880G+ motherboard is somewhat limited somewhat in its voltage options, so I probably could lower it some if this were on another motherboard. This is also with Cool n Quiet enabled so right now shes purring at 1080MHz.


----------



## Haldred

Hey guys. I'm looking to upgrade my computer for the first time and primarily I'm looking for a processor, and I've found myself interested in this one. I don't know too much about CPUs and want to make sure it will work in my system, and run the simple things that I want to. I have an unmodified HP Slimline system, Here is it's specs. The main games I want it to run, at least well on low quality, is Empire: Total War, which runs sub-10 fps, and The Sims: Medieval.

Will that CPU work with my computer, and will it run those games good?

Thanks!


----------



## matroska

Yes, it will work with your motherboard, but it won't give you a huge FPS boost when you are running games on your integrated GPU. If you can invest a little more money towards a dedicated graphics card along with your new CPU you would see better FPS


----------



## Haldred

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129106

How's that card?
Thanks for the info about the CPU, I truly appreciate it. =)


----------



## matroska

Not worth it, it's too old








If you're gonna buy a new one, assuming you have up to 125$ to spend on it, probably a GTX550 Ti/ATI HD6770 would be a better bet, if your PSU can deliver the 6-Pin PCI-E connector that these require...


----------



## Haldred

Alright, thanks.


----------



## kid spartan

I love this chip. I dont use it anymore, seeing as I got a 550 to replace it. But price for performance wise, this was the best processor series on the market for a looong time.


----------



## Fortivo

My friends Athlon IIx2 250 default voltage is 1.42 to 1.44.
On the mobo the bios cpuV setting is on "standard", other 3 options are "power saving mode", +50mv and +100mv.
Is this right?


----------



## Pcgeek21

Hey yall,

Just built this machine last Friday, so I'm still tweaking it. I really want to hit 4Ghz, as heat doesn't seem to be an issue (47C under full load). 55C is the limit for Regor's as well, right? My main issue is that anything past ~3.85Ghz will induce near instant reboots once prime95 fires up. I know voltage is not the issue, as I kicked it up 0.00625V at a time all the way to 1.65V (which I would believe is overkill for only 3.85Ghz). Even at that extreme voltage, heat never went above 50C. I did not change the HT, CPU-NB, or Memory multipliers as they all seemed to be within acceptable limits.

This is also why my memory is at an odd clock at the moment. I want to get my CPU to a comfortable spot before tuning in the ram.

Username: Pcgeek21
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: AMD Sempron 130 2.6Ghz (Unlocked)
CPU Clock: 3737.7Mhz
HTT Clock: 325.0Mhz
CPU Multiplier: 11.5
CPU Voltage: 1.560V
CPU-NB VID: 1.350V
NB Clock: 2600.2Mhz
NB Voltage: 1.096V
HT Link Frequency: 1950.1Mhz
RAM Speed: 866.7 MHz (3:8) @ 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901461

If you're wondering why I got such a cheap CPU, well, it's to hold me over till AMD releases bulldozer. I figured $30 wasn't too much of a waste to hold me over until then.


----------



## Pcgeek21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortivo*


My friends Athlon IIx2 250 default voltage is 1.42 to 1.44.
On the mobo the bios cpuV setting is on "standard", other 3 options are "power saving mode", +50mv and +100mv.
Is this right?


Fortivo,

The standard setting should be fine. The power saving mode may undervolt the cpu (which would save power, but only a small amount), whereas the +50mV and +100mV settings will increase the cpuV by the amount stated (e.g. +50mV would be a cpuV of 1.47, and +100mV would be 1.52).

Knowing the motherboard model would allow us to know for sure what the "power saving mode" does.


----------



## _thepetes

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1904198

heres my regor validation







. feel free to tell me what i did wrong!


----------



## NikolaMBC

Guys, i have one problem, maybe someone can help me









I have AMD Athlon X2 265 3,3 GHz

One time i overclocked to 4 GHz and my PC started without any problem, later when i get new board i tried to overclock again. I overclocked without problem but when windows needs to start i get blue screen and restart.

Can someone tell me how to fix this problem, if is possible to fix it









P.S. Sorry for my english im not so good


----------



## matroska

Different boards will give you different OC outcomes. Maybe this new board requires more voltage for the CPU or the RAM in order to function properly at a given speed. Don't give it excessive voltage though, you might damage your system.


----------



## ulix

I have problem in cpu-z my voltage is 1.472 thatt s occurred
and in cpu-z my max TDP is 62 W all mesure are in 2800 Mhz
please help thx


----------



## goingtoscotland

Hey guys,

New to overclocking and just thought I would introduce myself in this thread. I just built a modest system and have been doing a bit of experimenting with overclocking. Nothing more than adjusting the bus freq. so far.

X2 Regor 260 3.2ghz
Biostar A770E3
XFX HD 5670 1gb
8gb G.Skill DDR3 1333

got it up to a stable 3.6ghz with a clock of 225mhz and nothing else. failed to boot at 3.8ghz stock vcore and was unstable at 3.7


----------



## goingtoscotland

4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961800


----------



## blackjok3r

Hello all. just found this page. I got myself a 260 as a temp cpu till buldozer. got some sweet clocks on the cpu itself but the imc seems terrible. getting up to 4.4Hz, but ram is only getting 1600 7-8-7-201T. still not bad for 8gb I think though hey? will post some screens on here later. only on the phone now.


----------



## blackjok3r

Username: blackjok3r
Stepping: 3
Revision: DA-CB
CPU: 260
CPU Clock: 4400Mhz
HTT Clock:
CPU Multiplier: 16
CPU Voltage: 1.616v
CPU-NB VID: 1.250
NB Clock: 2700
NB Voltage:
HT Link Frequency: 2200mhz
RAM Speed: ~700 7-7-7-20
Motherboard: Asrock 990FX Extreme4
Cooler: NH-C14 Noctura Dual fan 140mm
CPU-Z Validation Link:http://hwbot.org/submission/2202430_blackjok3r_superpi_athlon_ii_x2_260_18sec_471ms


----------



## weaselciuy

Username: weaselciuy
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: 250
CPU Clock: 3500Mhz
HTT Clock:
CPU Multiplier: 14
CPU Voltage: 1.472v
CPU-NB VID:
NB Clock: 2500
NB Voltage:
HT Link Frequency: 2500mhz
RAM Speed: ~333 5-5-5-15 1.80V
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H
Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken
Temps: 32 Idle - 42 Load.
Cool&Quiet and Virt. are ON

Motherboard or RAM cant go over 800Mhz ( they were sold as Corsair 666mhz sticks capable) DDR2 .

Previous configuration was Mult. 14, CPU 235 (3.3Ghz) and RAM at 789Mhz with same timings. To get to 3.5 i lowered the RAM freq.

Did not tweak voltage, that`s on AUTO.

What should i keep, higher CPU clock or go back to 3.3 with higher RAM frequency?
* Could keep them both if CPU multiplier went higher then 14, i think.
*Cant go over 3.5 because RAM would underclock, except using very high CPU like 300+ and RAM on 2x (very limited RAM oc options on mobo).
Also on this 3.5 config, should i lower the HT link ?


----------



## RobotDrums

greetings, I just brought an upgrade bundle.
4gb DDR3 1333 Corsair (2 x 2gb sticks)
and a Athlon II x2 265.
I have an asus mb that supports o'c (basic)
m4nl8t-le or something.

atm. i have my system running on "auto / default" bios settings. (apart from boot devices) win7 recognises all 4gb.

in CPU-Z
I get "core speed" constantly fluctuating, I guess part of being auto?
my multiplier changes also. from 4 to 16.5 etc. Another part of being auto?

I have factory cpu cooler , and a average case with fan. call it standard.

what is the proper settings i should be settings in bios?
do I need to flash or update my bios.
my mainboard is a cheap ASUS M4A78LT-M LE


----------



## shrekdaklown

Username:shrekdaklown
Stepping:3
RevisionA-C3
CPU:AMD ATHLON II X2 250
CPU Clock:3825.1
HTT Clock:2550
CPU Multiplier:X15 (LOCKED)








CPU Voltage:1.552
CPU-NB VID:
NB Clock:
NB Voltage:
HT Link Frequency:
RAM Speed:1600
Motherboard:BIOSTAR A770E3+
Cooler:STOCK
CPU-Z Validation Link:


----------



## tweakpower

Username: tweakpower
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 240
CPU Clock: 3360MHz
HTT Clock: 240
CPU Multiplier: x14.0
CPU Voltage: 1.328V
CPU-NB VID: -0.100V
NB Clock: 2160MHz
NB Voltage: idk
HT Link Frequency: 1920.2MHz
RAM Speed: 400MHz (5-5-5-18) 1.86V
Motherboard: GA-M720-US3 Rev. A2
Cooler: AMD Stock
CPU-Z Validation Link: 

Ambient Temp. 22c. CPU: 25 idle, 36 100% load. AT: 30c. 26-32 idle, 40-48 load.

I must say, most important option is not mentioned here ? (?, didn't read whole 100 pages). This CPU works much smoother in games with "Ganged" mode enabled. In order to do so, i had to rollback version of BIOS to F4 for this MOBO. Not sure if all Athlons II are capable of running in Ganged mode, but it is a worth of shot.


----------



## lagittaja

Hopefully my new 2gb 800mhz ram stick arrives tomorrow so I can get rid of those two annoying 512mb 667mhz sticks I currently have which are bugging my oc.
So I currently have one kingston KVR800D2N5/2G
And this corsair one is in the mail CM2X2048-6400C5
How far do you think those two can go if I raise the cl to 6?
900? 950?

From Finland with Desire


----------



## Conner

Funny thing is I hold the second highest stable OC on this chip. 4.103ghz







Should I post my info?

I just read some, im not second highest, ill post anways.

Username: Conner
Stepping: 3
Revision: DA-C3
CPU: Athlon II X2 255
CPU Clock: 4.103ghz
HTT Clock:
CPU Multiplier: 14.5
CPU Voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB VID:
NB Clock: 2.8
NB Voltage: 1.11
HT Link Frequency: 2000mhz
RAM Speed: 1582mhz
Motherboard: GA-990FXA-UD3
Cooler: H60
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1996362


----------



## defdkny

Username: defdkny
Stepping: 3
Revision: DA-C3
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 250
CPU Clock: 4005.02 MHz (267 * 15)
HTT Clock:
CPU Multiplier: * 15
CPU Voltage: 1.536
CPU-NB VID:
NB Clock:
NB Voltage:
HT Link Frequency:
RAM Speed: 534 MHz (1:2) @ 6-6-6-15
Motherboard: 880G Asrock
Cooler: Antec H20
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2180302


----------



## rub73

Hello guys,

I am new in the forum and I come here to share my overclocking with you of the AMD Athlon II x2 270 3400 MHz (Stock speed), and get some advise if it's not too much to ask, please.

I could take it safely stabled up to 240, when I got to 4165 but the resulting Ht Link was below the 2000Mhz (at 1920) and I wanted to get to attain the 2000Mhz. Then I increased the overclock to the 245, that would already make an incredible increase of 45 mhz FSB for such a budget processor, but it gave a blue screen shortly after Prime95 started.

Prime gave me this in the results txt:
Cannot initialize FFT code, errcode=1005
Unable to allocate memory. One possible cause is the operating system's swap area is too small

I tried raising the Vcore slowly from 1.440 up to 1.50 but with no success and I didn't want to go any further.

I must say that the overclock was very well stabled up to 240 bus speed, although I can't prove with any picture of Prime95, because I went ahead to 250. But I do have the prime95 pics for the 230 where I finally left it, due to the fact that I wanted the HT link over 2000 Mhz and not below as it was the case over 233 mhz. Besides, there was no difference noticed whit the system very loaded.

And here I want o ask you a question, what would it be a better set up: 240 FSB at 4080 Mhz with HT LINK at 1920 or the actual 230 at 3910 with the HT Link at 2070? This really confuses me, since I don't know if bein below 2000 stock is better or worse than being above up o 2100.

Said this, and as the Athlon II x2 270 has a 17 multiplier, I took it safely to 4080 Mhz Core Speed (pictures will follow, of course) and 1920 Mhz HT Link.

But, as said before due to my own choice I left it in 230 bus speed that gives me the 3910 Core Speed with 2070 Mhz of HT Link. I could get it to 232 which would give still 2088 HT Link, but I like round numbers and I decided to stay at 230.

I must say also, and I think this could be somewhat helpful for you who are reading this, that from the 200 Mhz stock bus speed up to the 230, I made the increase by a number of five, meaning 205, 210, 215 and s on. From 230 on I did the increase one by one, meaning 231,232,233, etc., except for the 250, when I passed directly from 240 to 245. I guess the blue screen has to be with memory issues, this is why I will leave here some pics for you to see how my memory timings are at this very moment.

Well, I leave you with my system specs and the pictures.

Motherboard: ASUS M5A88-V EVO
CPU: AMD Athlon II x2 270 3910 Mhz, overclocked with stock Fan
Memory:2 x 4 Gbs Kingston 1333 MHz (KVR1333D3N9)
PSU: ANTEC 650W EARTHWATTS
HDD: Hitachi IDE 320GB (I'm sure that with a SATA I could have gotten better results on the overclocking, but that will come)
Chassis fans: 4 x 120 mm (1 in the back (connected to the mobo) taking the heat out of the PC, 1 in front (for HDD)), and 2 on the left side facing the mother board, these three connected to the PSU by molex). Those 3 used as intake fans.

http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/7236/230prime95silentrearfano.jpg

http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/5464/230prime95silentrearfan.jpg

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/5464/230prime95silentrearfan.jpg

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5464/230prime95silentrearfan.jpg

Could you please tell me what I am doing wrong to get this blue screen at 245. I am sure I can go well ahead of that. But I am missing something.

Regards.


----------



## skyline_king88

can i join or is this thread dead?


----------



## preferreduser

Old thread for sure I just though I would ad my 3.224 ghz Athlon IIx2 240 o.c on win 7x64. from stock 2.8 ghz stable 24 hrs prime 95 blend . Hp Pegatron Narra 6 mb stock volts FSB at 230.25 stock cooler 4 gb ddr3 pc1333


----------



## PhyscoChain

Get ready for the second best OC here.

4.3Ghz = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530082


----------



## soundx98

Nicely Done Man!


----------



## PhyscoChain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Nicely Done Man!


Hey,

Am I accepted into this OC club?


----------



## shimoace01

is it a 100% rock solid stable ??? .... i got my 255 rock solid stable @ 4032.93mhz ... 260 x 15.5 ... i cant get it 100% stable @ 4.1ghz ... prime95 torture test keeps giving me errors @ 4.1 and no errors @ 4ghz ... whats your ram timings ??


----------



## Falconet

Does anyone know how much power the unlocked Sempron roughly uses? My unlocked 145 has been running at 1.376 voltage and 3510 MHZ for almost two years on an Asrock N68-S UCC.
Just curious.


----------



## azinchef

Does this mean I win?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2810309

I'm playing Guild Wars 2 at this frequency, and it is stable.


----------



## rub73

Nice, very nice!!! Say... what are you using as CPU cooling?... air cooling, liquid, etc...? By the way, what the volts you put into the memory...

Well done!!!..

Did you pass it at least 24 hr under Prime95?


----------



## d3nv3r23

AMD Athlon II X2 260(3.21ghz ----> 3.42ghz) all stock over clocking
..playing NFS world, Assassin's Creed revelation, Assassin's Creed brother hood, G.B.R, world of tanks
stable since last month..

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2812129


----------



## d3nv3r23

Username: d3nv3r23
Stepping: DA-C3
Revision:
CPU:AMD Athlon II X2 260 Processor
CPU Clock: 3426.29 MHz (214.14 * 16)
HTT Clock:
CPU Multiplier: *16
CPU Voltage: 1.536v
CPU-NB VID:
NB Clock:
NB Voltage:
HT Link Frequency:
RAM Speed: 428.3 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18
Motherboard: M2N68-AM SE2
Cooler: STOCK
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2812129


----------



## Falconet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3nv3r23*
> 
> Username: d3nv3r23
> Stepping: DA-C3
> Revision:
> CPU:AMD Athlon II X2 260 Processor
> CPU Clock: 3426.29 MHz (214.14 * 16)
> HTT Clock:
> CPU Multiplier: *16
> CPU Voltage: 1.536v
> CPU-NB VID:
> NB Clock:
> NB Voltage:
> HT Link Frequency:
> RAM Speed: 428.3 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18
> Motherboard: M2N68-AM SE2
> Cooler: STOCK
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2812129


Isn't that voltage a little high for a 200 MHZ overlock?? My athlon II X2 445 is 2.8GHZ at stock and a voltage of 1.3. Overclocked to 3.5GHZ it is running with a voltage of 1.368. Seems a bit odd. According to this page your voltage goes from 0.825V - 1.4V. Assuming 1.4 is at load with the 3.2GHZ it is very strange that you have a voltage at that level. May(probably) be wrong though.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3nv3r23*
> 
> Username: d3nv3r23
> Stepping: DA-C3
> Revision:
> CPU:AMD Athlon II X2 260 Processor
> CPU Clock: 3426.29 MHz (214.14 * 16)
> HTT Clock:
> CPU Multiplier: *16
> CPU Voltage: 1.536v
> CPU-NB VID:
> NB Clock:
> NB Voltage:
> HT Link Frequency:
> RAM Speed: 428.3 MHz (1:2) @ 5-5-5-18
> Motherboard: M2N68-AM SE2
> Cooler: STOCK
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2812129


That voltage is way to high. I can do 3.9Ghz at that vcore.


----------



## d3nv3r23

I can go with a 3.9ghz ..but the problem is i only have a stock cooler..it cannot stand the heat of the processor..thats the best i can for a stock cooler..but im planning to upgrade it to a H2O cooler..so that it will be a stabe 3.9 or 4.0 vcore..


----------



## Falconet

I can do 4.1 GHZ with 1.53 voltage. But the temps go to 67 on load.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falconet*
> 
> I can do 4.1 GHZ with 1.53 voltage. But the temps go to 67 on load.


This is with the Athlon II x2 270? Can't be with the Athlon II x2 250 unless you are extremely lucky.


----------



## Falconet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> This is with the Athlon II x2 270? Can't be with the Athlon II x2 250 unless you are extremely lucky.


No. It's an unlocked Sempron 145 2.8 GHZ. And a small correction: stable at 4.046GHZ at 1.55 voltage.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falconet*
> 
> No. It's an unlocked Sempron 145 2.8 GHZ. And a small correction: stable at 4.046GHZ at 1.55 voltage.


That seems right. This is my single core performance. Multi-threaded performance is around 2.37points.


What is your cpu nb at?


----------



## Atomfix

Sempron X2 190 @ 4.4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2571052


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Sempron X2 190 @ 4.4GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2571052


Atomfix can you run a bench please? Cinebench 11.5 multi and single threaded? I have managed to increase my cpu nb frequency to 3100Mhz but cannot go beyond that. You?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Atomfix can you run a bench please? Cinebench 11.5 multi and single threaded? I have managed to increase my cpu nb frequency to 3100Mhz but cannot go beyond that. You?


I haven't got the CPU installed atm, but I'll see if I can swap out my X6 today for it and run it for you.

I have managed to go beyond 3100MHz but it messes with my memory, it will start to boot up in Single Channel instead of Dual Channel, and use 4GB instead of my full 8GB of RAM.

Memory Latency is amazeing though! due to the lack of L3 cache


----------



## jason387

Thanks a lot. That would be nice







. Hope it's not too much trouble


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Thanks a lot. That would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope it's not too much trouble


Not to worry, I'll get it done by today, it will take time to reach the desired overclock though. can't gurantee I can get 4.4GHz back


----------



## Falconet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> That seems right. This is my single core performance. Multi-threaded performance is around 2.37points.
> 
> 
> What is your cpu nb at?


1734 MHZ


----------



## Falconet

I ran geekbench on my Linux with the normal overclock that I use. It ran on 32 bit mode(64 bit needs a purchase)

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1998992

Is it good?


----------



## Atomfix

I can't replicate the 4.4GHz settings because I'm using different RAM, I used G.skill Ripjaws 1600MHz 4x2GB kit, and I'm using a Trident X 2400MHz 2x4GB kit

Memory keeps running in single channel beyond 320FSB


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I can't replicate the 4.4GHz settings because I'm using different RAM, I used G.skill Ripjaws 1600MHz 4x2GB kit, and I'm using a Trident X 2400MHz 2x4GB kit
> 
> Memory keeps running in single channel beyond 320FSB


It's okay. Thank you for trying


----------



## jason387

Try to keep the cpu nb at around 2800Mhz.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falconet*
> 
> I ran geekbench on my Linux with the normal overclock that I use. It ran on 32 bit mode(64 bit needs a purchase)
> 
> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1998992
> 
> Is it good?


Never tried geekbench. What your cinebench score?


----------



## Falconet

Cinebench 11.5 score is 1.96 with two cores.
Single Core is 0.99


----------



## Atomfix

I get 1.54 in Cinebench @ 3.77GHz with my Semp, could go higher.


----------



## jason387

I get 2.37 at 4.1Ghz.


----------



## Atomfix

Here you go!









Sempron X2 190 Regor Core @ 4.31GHz



And heres 4.4GHz



I did manage 4.5GHz but I crashed out.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sempron X2 190 Regor Core @ 4.31GHz
> 
> 
> 
> And heres 4.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage 4.5GHz but I crashed out.


Wow. That's amazing. Your vcore is really low. I need 1.61v for 4.1Ghz







What cooler are you using?


----------



## Atomfix

I'm on Water Cooling, XSPC Rasa.

Max CPU temp load is around 37-41C and I can get the idle voltage as low as 0.8V using Phenom MSR Tweaker, I can reduce it even lower than that though.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'm on Water Cooling, XSPC Rasa.
> 
> Max CPU temp load is around 37-41C and I can get the idle voltage as low as 0.8V using Phenom MSR Tweaker, I can reduce it even lower than that though.


Ohh that explains how you manage you get such a good overclock







. I'm using the stock Phenom II x4 955. Got it when my friend got his new Hyper TX3.


----------



## rub73

hello guys, I am having a big doubt that I don't see how to elucidate. I recently bought a SSD Kingston V300 120 Gb. Before this one, I was using a HHD Hitachi IDE (yes I was still on IDE). With that HDD I managed to overclock my CPU to a bus speed of 245 MHz, But now I can't even get to 225 that it doesn't want to post. I am right now at 220. But as soon as I want to take it 225 it won't post. I don't know what's happening. Could you please give me any hint?

I have also passed Memtest 86, Memetest 86+, HCIdesign MemeTest, AIDA64, all of them with the system overclocked before the SSD installation. And all of them passed after SSD installation with stock values from the system. So, taking all those tests into consideration, the system seems to be ok, but now I can't go pass the 220 MHz bus speed&#8230; that's unbelievable and inexplicable to my little knowledge.

My system:
Mobo ASUS M5A88 V EVO
Athlon II 270 stock 3.40 GHz now it's at 3740
Artic cooling Freezer A30
ASUS 7770 Direct CU 1 GB
Kingston Memory 8GB RAM 1333 MHz (2 modules 4GBs)
SSD 120GB Kingston V300
Maximum temperature with Prime95 42ºC after 17 Hours

Here I leave you some pictures

*Before SSD Installation*
overclocked to 240 MHz 13H50 hours test - http://imageshack.us/a/img401/4297/prime95at240mhz13h50min.jpg

*Before Installing the SSD I reset to stock values in the BIOS*
Stock values at 200 MHz 24H00 hours test - http://imageshack.us/a/img20/4464/prime95ssdstockvalues24.jpg
overclocked to 220 MHz 17H00 hours test - http://imageshack.us/a/img842/6724/prime95ssdcpuat220mhz17.jpg


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just until recently I had same processor on MY GA-870 UD3 MB and it run at 4,1 GHz 24/7 at very low temps. The only problem was Kingston memory that wouldn't go past 1605 MHz so had to lover it down to 1333 before starting OC. Fail to see what an SSD would have to do with OC unless your PCI frequency is not locked and went too far. I too have an v300 SSD too and it does not get in the way of OC. 248 MHz on NB was already too unstable without raising voltage on it. I was reluctant to raise voltage on the NB because it was already running hot on Gigabyte MB. So check if PCI frequency is getting too high for some reason.


----------



## rub73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just until recently I had same processor on MY GA-870 UD3 MB and it run at 4,1 GHz 24/7 at very low temps. The only problem was Kingston memory that wouldn't go past 1605 MHz so had to lover it down to 1333 before starting OC. Fail to see what an SSD would have to do with OC unless your PCI frequency is not locked and went too far. I too have an v300 SSD too and it does not get in the way of OC. 248 MHz on NB was already too unstable without raising voltage on it. I was reluctant to raise voltage on the NB because it was already running hot on Gigabyte MB. So check if PCI frequency is getting too high for some reason.


Hello and thanks for your answer. How do I check the PCI frequency.. I have always left it ot on 100. These Athlons II x2 behave pretty well with high frequency and at very low temps... My mobo is a M588 V EVO that I forgot to mention in my previous post. My memory is 1333 MHz both and they are running good... I have plenty of air flow in my case and they are just fine... I could check this PCI issue but I don't know how to get information from it...


----------



## jason387

Have you tried increasing the voltage? Try the fsb at 240 with 1.45v.


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2863204

My 4.4ghz X2 270. I forgot all the settings I had it set to.


----------



## EternusDark

Hello,








I am new to this website and this club but this week I was trying to overclock my system. I have an AMD Athlon II X2 240. I want 3500 MHz at least but I couldn't handle it. My motherboard model is GA-MA74GM-S2H and I have the last version bios. I overclocked to 3400 MHz but it was unstable. I run IntelBurnTest and it gave error.
These are my default settings.


This was unstable. IntelBurnTest crashed.


Then I tried to give more voltage. But this was unstable too. I used my computer a little bit and Chrome crashed.


And there are some settings that I don't know what they are. These settings only showing if I click Ctrl+F1.



And in CPU-Z my HT link is always close to 1000 MHz. Sometimes it is 1200 MHz... It has something about my FSB. But I don't know. I'm setting HT Link Frequency to 1 GHz since it is the biggest number there.

Probably my English wasn't enough to understand settings about RAM here. So I didn't do anything about them except increasing DDR2 Voltage. And these are my stock values.
1, 2, 3
And now there is a problem about my CPU. When I restart my computer it recognize my CPU but if I CTRL+ALT+DELETE, then it is starting to don't recognize. I mean I can't see my CPU when it is opening.


----------



## IAmWeasel

I've recently got a new Athlon x2 260 in my old ASRock N68-S motherboard, cpu works perfectly fine at stock settings. The problems start when i try to overclock it, even a small base clock increase from 200 to 215 gives me BSOD the instant the cpu is being stressed with ntfs.sys as the culprit. I've seen theese things hit 3800 on stock voltage and i've had my old Athlon LE-1640 at 240 base clock for years so hitting a wall at a little over 3400 i'm just lost here. My initial thought was the memory was the weakest link (2gb ddr2 800) so i tried anything from individual modules, loose timings, lowering the memory ratio from 400 to 333 to 200 nothing worked the damn thing still goes blue. The fsb to ram ratio is 1:2 so there shouldn't be any problem with stability as the ram ran fine at over 900 mhz for years and the cpu highest temperature never hits 50C. I'm at the point of throwing it out the window so help save my Athlon x2 260 from a cruel fate.


----------



## EternusDark

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternusDark*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this website and this club but this week I was trying to overclock my system. I have an AMD Athlon II X2 240. I want 3500 MHz at least but I couldn't handle it. My motherboard model is GA-MA74GM-S2H and I have the last version bios. I overclocked to 3400 MHz but it was unstable. I run IntelBurnTest and it gave error.
> These are my default settings.
> 
> 
> This was unstable. IntelBurnTest crashed.
> 
> 
> Then I tried to give more voltage. But this was unstable too. I used my computer a little bit and Chrome crashed.
> 
> 
> And there are some settings that I don't know what they are. These settings only showing if I click Ctrl+F1.
> 
> 
> 
> And in CPU-Z my HT link is always close to 1000 MHz. Sometimes it is 1200 MHz... It has something about my FSB. But I don't know. I'm setting HT Link Frequency to 1 GHz since it is the biggest number there.
> 
> Probably my English wasn't enough to understand settings about RAM here. So I didn't do anything about them except increasing DDR2 Voltage. And these are my stock values.
> 1, 2, 3
> And now there is a problem about my CPU. When I restart my computer it recognize my CPU but if I CTRL+ALT+DELETE, then it is starting to don't recognize. I mean I can't see my CPU when it is opening.






Anyone can help me with this?


----------



## IAmWeasel

I'm in the same situation as you buddy, i've been scratching my head for over 2 weeks, i have a few things left to try out but all in all i couldn't find a definitive answer why our cpus won't go past 3500. In my opinion it all has to do with the fact we are using AM3 cpu on a AM2/AM2+ motherboard which for some reason (possibly memory controller related) will only allow a small FSB increase. I kind of imagined i would have problems overclocking so i got the cpu with the highest multiplier the latest bios would accept (athlon x2 260) so any fsb increase would have a big impact on cpu frequency and a little impact on anything else. I managed to get it stable with exactly the opposite thing i would have imagined, a small votage drop of 0.025, i'm currently at 218*16 with 1.375v. No matter what i try beyond this it bsod's instantly under any load, even raising fsb at 219 it isn't stable, i'm starting to regret getting this damned cpu and not buying a phenom x2 or anything black edition. I'll keep in touch if i find out something new also what revison is your motherboard as there are two GA-MA74GM-S2H models.


----------



## MishelLngelo

DDR2 is the problem there, it's controller just would not rump up enough. Had a same problem with my 270 an Asus M2n-CM DVI mb with Apacher Gold memory of 2GB that on the same MB, just with an LE 16640 processor would regularly hover over 1000MHz but on the 270 would not go even 800 as it should. When the same 270 was installed on the AM3 board with 1600MHz DDR3 memory, was going strong @4.1 GHz 24/7.


----------



## EternusDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> DDR2 is the problem there, it's controller just would not rump up enough. Had a same problem with my 270 an Asus M2n-CM DVI mb with Apacher Gold memory of 2GB that on the same MB, just with an LE 16640 processor would regularly hover over 1000MHz but on the 270 would not go even 800 as it should. When the same 270 was installed on the AM3 board with 1600MHz DDR3 memory, was going strong @4.1 GHz 24/7.


Oh it may be the problem. It is too bad for me to don't have a DDR3 motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmWeasel*
> 
> I'm in the same situation as you buddy, i've been scratching my head for over 2 weeks, i have a few things left to try out but all in all i couldn't find a definitive answer why our cpus won't go past 3500. In my opinion it all has to do with the fact we are using AM3 cpu on a AM2/AM2+ motherboard which for some reason (possibly memory controller related) will only allow a small FSB increase. I kind of imagined i would have problems overclocking so i got the cpu with the highest multiplier the latest bios would accept (athlon x2 260) so any fsb increase would have a big impact on cpu frequency and a little impact on anything else. I managed to get it stable with exactly the opposite thing i would have imagined, a small votage drop of 0.025, i'm currently at 218*16 with 1.375v. No matter what i try beyond this it bsod's instantly under any load, even raising fsb at 219 it isn't stable, i'm starting to regret getting this damned cpu and not buying a phenom x2 or anything black edition. I'll keep in touch if i find out something new also what revison is your motherboard as there are two GA-MA74GM-S2H models.


It is Rev 3.0. Thank you, I would appreciate it if you could contact with me.


----------



## IAmWeasel

I noticed first thing when i installed this damned thing that it wouldn't work with the old memory timings and also the ram transfer rate has changed for the same fsb to ram ratio. My fears were confirmed when i tried to view the second set of timings with memset which gave an error "memset is only for chipsets with integrated memory controller" but i never thought it would impact overclocking to such an extent.


----------



## IAmWeasel

Yes i can contact you, but i don't see how much i can help you or myself for that matter since our problem is hardware related


----------



## rub73

Ok, I have finally discovered why I cannot longer overclock my system over 225 Mhz bus speed.

I used to have my computer perfectly running on 236 bus speed with 1.452 v (it has a 200 bus speed stock) and now I can't pass the 225 mhz. I have been trying to figure it out for months now, until today, why was causing this. Well, I thought it was a hardware problem, but it isn't. Those 236 bus speed (=4012mhz) were possible using the stock cooler and the OS running on an HDD IDE of 320 Gb.

So, as it was doing so well in that setting, I decided to go for an SSD, a RADEON 7770 ATI Graphics card and a lot better cooling system. The fact is that my computer is now "as cold as ice" and even like that I cannot overclock over those 225 mhz. Even with Prime running for 20 hours at that overclock, the CPU temperature is always at 36ºC, when before it got to 56ºC at the same 1.452 V. So, how come my system cannot have now a higher overclock?

The answer was very simple, well, I see it simple now. Unfortunately I decided to upgrade the Bios (0402 stock) to the latest version (1701) and due to that, I guess, I am not overclocking my PC as I would like to any more.

Have any of you had the same problem?

Here I leave you my previous set up and how it is now.

BEFORE

ASUS M5A88-V EVO
AMD Athlon II x2 270
8gb RAM - 2 x 4 Gb Kingston 1333 MHz (KVR1333D3N9)
AMD Stock CPU cooler and 3 intake 120 mm fans and 1 exhaust 120 mm fan.
Integrated ATI Radeon HD 4250 GPU
PSU: ANTEC 650W EARTHWATTS
HDD: Hitachi IDE 320GB

NOW

ASUS M5A88-V EVO
AMD Athlon II x2 270
8gb RAM - 2 x 4 Gb Kingston 1333 MHz (KVR1333D3N9)
Artic Cooling Freezer A30, and 3 intake 120 mm fans and 1 exhaust 120 mm fan.
ASUS RADEON 7770 Direct CU- 1120 Ghz
PSU: ANTEC 650W EARTHWATTS
SSD KINGSTON V300 120 GB


----------



## IAmWeasel

Sorry if you answered this in previous posts but what exactly happens when you go past 225 bus speed ? Do you get BSOD and if so what in the culprit causing it ? It's strange that bios updates would limit overclocking when it should do the exact opposite especially from a brand like asus.


----------



## rub73

Hello IAmWeasel.
Well the matter is that if I go further than 225, when restarting it won't post at all, fans start but no beep. Meaning no post. So, I have to reset the computer and it post but says that the overclock failed and that I either enter Bios to use another set up or put everything to default. Either way, the computer won't even start and I only solve the problem clearing the RTC RAM (jumper).
This didn't happen before, if I wanted to lower the overlock I did it with no issue at all and I even got running stable at 240. So, how come I cannot go pass 225? I leave you here 2 pictures, one with the PC overclocked at 4 Ghz another with the temperatures of it now at 225. And I don't see any other thing that could be causing this problem other than the Bios 1701.
I have written to ASUS today on how to recover my previous BIOS, but they don't help. I have tried to get in the "Support Asus forum" but there's a problem with that site because it won't let me in&#8230; takes centuries to open.


----------



## rub73

sorry the image with Batman is at stock clock. The one at 225 I don't have it. I made a video with it. I will upload i to YouTube. Temps at 225 are maximum 36ºC, and that during 20 hours under Prime 95. it got to 38, but it was at the very beginning.


----------



## rub73

Problem solved... I am back at 240 mgz 4080 mhz overclock. I downgraded to the original BIOS that came with the motherboard, the one I have before upgrding to the latest et voilà. My compute is once again overlocking as it used to do before.

I think there's still room to further overclock, since my temps are still at 36 with Prime with the option of maximum heat to the CPU... I have to carry out other tests with Primes, but not this month... the electric bill will probable be high this month.

I'll post a video on youtube and some pictures here... I'll lt you know


----------



## IAmWeasel

Glad to hear it was solved, you are lucky you can get 4080 mhz out of it, after i got my X2 260 i couldn't get it past 218 without it instantly BSOD and later found out this happened because of the memory controller hating DDR2. I wish i knew this before i got it, i would have picked a phenom x2 black edition instead


----------



## rub73

what brand is your motherboard?... first change to ddr3... have you updated the Bios?


----------



## IAmWeasel

AsRock N68-S with the latest P2.10 bios, i can't switch to DDR3 except maybe buying another motherboard plus the memory itself for which i don't have the money







, my problem is memory controller related so no settings or bios updates can fix it :'(


----------



## rub73

here you are my Athlon 270 working beautifully at 4080 Mhz. Check out the temperatures!!!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rub73*
> 
> here you are my Athlon 270 working beautifully at 4080 Mhz. Check out the temperatures!!!


What cooler are you using?


----------



## rub73

Artic cooler A30


----------



## abcagreeyou

that right,please provide a CPU-Z Validation, and I will be MORE THEN HAPPY to list you.


----------



## rub73

Hello, here it is the CPU-Z validation. Click on the Banner.


----------



## Johan45

I know I'm a bit late to the party but wanted to throw this up http://valid.canardpc.com/9p1wt5










This was done on water cooling


----------



## jason387

This was done with standard stock cooling. Vcore is high cause I was trying to find max fsb rather than max cpu frequency-
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2413669


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> This was done with standard stock cooling. Vcore is high cause I was trying to find max fsb rather than max cpu frequency-
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2413669


Nice work Jason. On air no less good job. This one I have is allergic to volts I think. The board was kicking the Mem speed up on me as well. I'm gonna give it a shot in my M3N HT when I dig it out next time see if that helps.


----------



## jason387

I did all that on an MSI 3+1 vrm phase mobo


----------



## 96halx

Username: 96halx
Stepping:
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: Athlon II x2 245 Regor
CPU Clock: 3712 MHz
HTT Clock: 275 MHz
CPU Multiplier: 13.5
CPU Voltage: 1.59 (by BIOS reading) 1.56 (by CPU-Z reading)
CPU-NB VID: +.050 offset from startup
NB Clock: 2475
NB Voltage: 1.23
HT Link Frequency: 1925 MHz
RAM Speed: 733 MHz @ 7-7-7-20-27 1T
Motherboard: Biostar A880G+
BIOS Version: 080016
Cooler: Zalman CNPS5X 92mm
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/e6n43g


----------



## newbie222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96halx*
> 
> Username: 96halx
> Stepping:
> Revision: DA-C2
> CPU: Athlon II x2 245 Regor
> CPU Clock: 3712 MHz
> HTT Clock: 275 MHz
> CPU Multiplier: 13.5
> CPU Voltage: 1.59 (by BIOS reading) 1.56 (by CPU-Z reading)
> CPU-NB VID: +.050 offset from startup
> NB Clock: 2475
> NB Voltage: 1.23
> HT Link Frequency: 1925 MHz
> RAM Speed: 733 MHz @ 7-7-7-20-27 1T
> Motherboard: Biostar A880G+
> BIOS Version: 080016
> Cooler: Zalman CNPS5X 92mm
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/e6n43g


Nice. You can try 1.47V for core voltage. NB 2780Mhz with 1.28v. You have similar overclock to mine. HTT 278.


----------



## drmrlordx

Hey, I should put my x2 220 in here. Do I lose if I unlock the L3 cache? I can't get the extra 2 cores stable (mine's a CACDC), but I can run it with the L3 cache all day long. It should clock higher "locked" though.


----------



## drmrlordx

Username: drmrlordx
Stepping: C3
Revision: DA-C3
CPU: Athlon II x2 2220 Regor
CPU Clock: 3952 MHz
HTT Clock: 304 MHz
CPU Multiplier: 13
CPU Voltage: 1.49v
CPU-NB VID: normal
NB Clock: 2736 MHz
NB Voltage: 1.3v (CPU-NB: 1.32v)
HT Link Frequency: 1824 MHz
RAM Speed: DDR3-1621 @ 6-7-6-18 1T
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
BIOS Version: 1.A (?)
Cooler: Noctua NH-d14 (100cfm Delta, 100cfm Nidec fans instead of stock)
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/x9pda7

I think I could push it harder with more vcore and more NB/CPU-NB voltage, but I don't feel like cooking this chip like I did my C2 Sargas. Plus this is with the L3 unlocked (it's a CACDC, with two bad cores I can't get running, but the L3 runs just fine). That's why it shows up as a Phenom II x4 920 in the CPU-z validation.


----------



## S0Fluffy

username: S0Fluffy

Name :AMD Athlon II X2 215 Processor

Threading :1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads

Frequency :3107.22 MHz (13.5 * 229.99 MHz)

Architecture :Regor (45 nm)

CPUID / Stepping :F.6.3 / 10.6 (DA-C3)

CPU Extensions :MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, x86-64, AMD-V

Caches :L1 : 128 KB / L2 : 1024 KB

Max. TDP :63.7 Watts

Temperature :21°C

Voltage :1.408 Volts

Type :Stock

Motherboard

Model :ASRock 880GXH/USB3

BIOS :American Megatrends Inc. - P1.20 - 06/24/2010

CPU Socket :Socket AM3 (938)

North Bridge :AMD 880G rev 00

South Bridge :AMD SB700 rev 00

Memory (RAM)

Size :4096 MB

Type DR3-920 - Single Channel

Frequency :460.3 MHz (1:2)

Timings :6-6-6-15

Slot #1 Module :Noname - 2048 MB (10700)

Slot #2 Module :Samsung - 2048 MB (10700)

Graphic Card (GPU)

GPU Type :ATI Radeon HD 5770 (850 MHz)

VRAM Size :1024 MB (1200 MHz)

Miscellaneous

Windows Version :Windows 8.1 (6.3) 64-bit

Windows Subver Build 9600)

CPU-Z Version :1.71

can anybody tell me if its unlockable??
thanks for the help.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S0Fluffy*
> 
> 
> 
> username: S0Fluffy
> 
> Name :AMD Athlon II X2 215 Processor
> 
> Threading :1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
> 
> Frequency :3107.22 MHz (13.5 * 229.99 MHz)
> 
> Architecture :Regor (45 nm)
> 
> CPUID / Stepping :F.6.3 / 10.6 (DA-C3)
> 
> CPU Extensions :MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, x86-64, AMD-V
> 
> Caches :L1 : 128 KB / L2 : 1024 KB
> 
> Max. TDP :63.7 Watts
> 
> Temperature :21°C
> 
> Voltage :1.408 Volts
> 
> Type :Stock
> 
> Motherboard
> 
> Model :ASRock 880GXH/USB3
> 
> BIOS :American Megatrends Inc. - P1.20 - 06/24/2010
> 
> CPU Socket :Socket AM3 (938)
> 
> North Bridge :AMD 880G rev 00
> 
> South Bridge :AMD SB700 rev 00
> 
> Memory (RAM)
> 
> Size :4096 MB
> 
> Type DR3-920 - Single Channel
> 
> Frequency :460.3 MHz (1:2)
> 
> Timings :6-6-6-15
> 
> Slot #1 Module :Noname - 2048 MB (10700)
> 
> Slot #2 Module :Samsung - 2048 MB (10700)
> 
> Graphic Card (GPU)
> 
> GPU Type :ATI Radeon HD 5770 (850 MHz)
> 
> VRAM Size :1024 MB (1200 MHz)
> 
> Miscellaneous
> 
> Windows Version :Windows 8.1 (6.3) 64-bit
> 
> Windows Subver Build 9600)
> 
> CPU-Z Version :1.71
> 
> can anybody tell me if its unlockable??
> thanks for the help.


According to this list it might http://www.overclock.net/t/1005739/what-unlocks-the-unlockable-cpu-reference-list


----------



## drmrlordx

It would help if we knew your CPU's stepping code, like CADAC AD or CACDC AC or what have you


----------



## S0Fluffy

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Athlon%20II%20X2%20215%20-%20ADX215OCK22GM%20%28ADX215OCGMBOX%29.html

cant find the code :/


----------



## drmrlordx

It's printed on the IHS of your CPU.


----------



## vynrd

hello everyone.. im just overclocking my old cpu amd athlon X2 240 with stock fan..
but i dont know its safe for my pc or not..
i'll take prime95 stress test after this..


Spoiler: Details abouy my PC







this is my cpuz screenshot



http://valid.x86.fr/q2unki

and here screenshot from hwmonitor


Spoiler: HW Monitor Screenshot







thanks for read my post.. xD


----------



## drmrlordx

Depends on the temps, though 3.2 ghz is pretty low for that vcore. You should be able to do 3.2 on much lower voltage.


----------



## Willaraz

Hello!!
I have an AMD Athlon II X2 260 which I have overclocked to 4.32GHz and want to go higher, but can not because it becomes unstable in Prime95 and I actually get BSsOD or BSODs?

So far I have determined that I have enough power, enough cooling, and I have set the HTlink and NBlink frequencies to x9 and x8 to see if this would provide stability. I have also reduced the memory timings and have tried to up the voltage on everything but the chipset (Since I believe this is referring to the south, and not north bridge).

The reason this is frustrating me is that the overclock I have now at 4.32GHz is completely stable (not prime95 for 24hr because I haven't tried it but a solid 8-10hr of gaming without any adverse affects) but when I increase the bus speed any more than 1 (271) it becomes unstable. Also the bus can take it, since I set it to 300 and lowered the multiplier to see what is does.

I read here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://computer.howstuffworks.com/question307.htm


that CPUs have a minimum bus discharge time, that would limit the absolute maximum overclock, but since others have achieved a higher overclock it can't be this.

And lastly I read in an article that I cant find now (sorry :-/) that "not all cpus are created equal" and that some cpus may have flaws in their circuitry that only become apparent at higher clock speeds.

So I would love if the overclocking veterans up in here could drop some wisdom on me, because this thing is driving me insane!!


----------



## drmrlordx

4.32 GHz for an X2 260 is awesome. You have pushed Stars way beyond its normal limits. I don't think you'll go any further without taking that chip into sub-zero territory.

Also if you are running your HTLink at 9x, then you have an HTT speed of 2430 MHz which is way over the normal 2000 MHz limit, try setting it down to 8x or 7x and see if that doesn't improve things. Also, your NB speed is actually kinda low . . . you will get some extra performance in memory-intensive applications if you can push that up around 2500-2800 MHz . Reducing memory timings will not improve CPU stability, so uh, don't count on that helping you out any.

Can you show us a CPUz screenshot of your CPU and memory so we can see what are your current settings?


----------



## Willaraz

I have found that up the HT Link and NB Frequency keep stable without increasing the voltage at 2500 and lower, but I have taken it down to x8 so it was around 2200, and the problem persists.
Anyway you fellas have a look and maybe you have a better insight.
This is Stable (with the definition from my previous post)

I have also increased the VDDNB voltage a little for the stability

This however when running Prime 95 gives me a BSOD from test 1, sometimes it gets to test 2...

And its not like one core fails or something, its just boom!







BSOD or it just restarts and I see nothing.
The BSODs are usually WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR or SYSTEM_EXCEPTION(something)
and I have been wondering, IF a different operating system might yield different results.
Anyway its this disparity of stability between the two clock speed that makes me curious. Why such an decrease in stability
all of the sudden, and not the more usual high temp half fail kind of thing?


----------



## S0Fluffy

what are your temps, what cooler are you using?

just asking cause i owned an Athlon X2 215 Regor.


----------



## Willaraz

I'm using a Zalman CNPS5X SZ cooler (I was thinking of saying stock cooler just to troll,







).
I read here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/596148-AMD-Dual-Core-Temp-Sensor-Program


that to accurately gauge my core temperatures I would need to set an offset of (-21)
however I found that a (+21) degree offset gave me accurate enough temperatures
since the temps corresponded with fan speeds.
About 60-62°C with the 4.32GHz overclock, or I have set maximum fan speed in the
BIOS to commence at 65°C with a maximum achievable fan speed of 2700rpm, the
fan speed rarely goes over 2000-2100rpm. (Ambient temperature about 17-20°C, its
winter







)
I have a hypothesis that perhaps the temperature in the CPU builds up faster that the
cooler and thermal paste (Arctic Silver 5) can conduct it away from the cores, thinking
on what drmrlordx said about taking it in to 'Sub-Zero' territory.
Also something I read about electrical leaks in the processor's circuitry due to
imperfections in the manufacturing process, could it be? That the increased voltage
and heat create enough resistance beyond this point to force the CPU to shut down?
Or am I just talking nonsense?


----------



## S0Fluffy

could be true, although i also see temps higher at start of full load and then it drops, so i think its possible that the cooler just cant keep up with how fast the cpu heats up, at least that's the problem with my A10-5800K @ 4.5Ghz on a AiO watercooler, i see it shoot up to 70C and then back down to 40ish, then slowly climbing on full load. it is stable though, just didnt up the voltage, can get it way higher but not gonna XD ,so it could be a temp isseu but that doesnt explain the BSOD's... but i dont think the Regor die is made for that kind of speeds and voltage, i see OC's around 3.8 or 4.0, my Athlon X2 215 couldnt go over 4.0 and i also had Bsod's even on custom loop. maybe indeed subzero could help a bit but not much..
i would love to see you try though


----------



## Willaraz

I've been trying, but over 4.32GHz nothing is stable, I think I'm going to give up for now, since I
have some more pressing things to do








But I think that since I don't have a budget maybe ill lap my CPU and also I might open up the
chip and get some fresh thermal past in there, and give in another go







Ill keep you all appraised








Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## drmrlordx

Good luck, and better cooling might make that voltage less destructive to the chip. I basically hobbled an old Sempron 140 using 1.59v vcore, so once you get into that territory, you can start doing some damage if you're not careful.


----------



## Willaraz

It seems to me that perhaps the only real threat to a CPU's longevity is over voltage.
I remember working in an internet cafe and the PCs there were in dire need of maintenance
when I got there.
There were some q6600s and some AMD Athlon 64s 3200+ the former running at a consistent
temperature of about 100°C and the latter at about 115°C and would occasionally shut down,
for obvious reasons.
Now this was going on for at least 2 years. And now many of these PCs are still running today with
no problems whatsoever, so I suppose my question is this, how long would it actually take for me
to see a measurable level of degradation in the CPU. Because I have never seen a burnt out CPU
and I've done some irresponsible stuff, and I feel that everyone on the internet warning about
damaging your CPU through overclocking are alarmists.


----------



## drmrlordx

It varies. Some chips take extra volts better than others. Higher-leakage chips are more likely to burn out from "too high" voltage than those with low leakage characteristics, I think.


----------



## Willaraz

Hey fellows!
I have been looking at IHS removal and have discovered that if the IHS is soldered to the die, trying to remove
it would no only be dangerous but also wouldn't yield much of a result.
So I suppose my question is this, does anyone know if the Athlon II X2 260 has a soldered IHS or not?
because I have been searching the internet and haven't found anything.








I also saw this INSANE! post:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200658-Sanded-down-the-IHS-of-a-Q6600-to-the-silicone


If you check it out look at the profile picture, the guy went and sanded right through the damn IHS!
truly, an example for all of us









Edit:
I just found out that my CPU costs 20€, you know, in case I destroy it


----------



## drmrlordx

It is soldered.


----------



## Willaraz

I think that I discovered what has been hindering my overclocking efforts!
Non existent VRM cooling, I have the Asus M4AT88-M motherboard.
While on the 4.32GHz overclock I felt the MOSFETs and they were hot!
like, if I had my finger on it for 2-3 seconds it became painful.
So I made a crap makeshift cooler thing to test my hypothesis and
it seemed to run for a few minutes longer before becoming unstable, and
the makeshift cooler had become quite warm.
It seems to me that if this motherboard is struggling with according to this formula:
Overclocked Watts = Default Watts * (Overclocked Mhz \ Default Mhz) * (Overclocked Vcore \ Default Vcore)²
about 105Watts, what will happen when I get a 125Watt cpu?
Anyway...
I think I'm going to get some proper cooling for the VRM, see what happens.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willaraz*
> 
> I think that I discovered what has been hindering my overclocking efforts!
> Non existent VRM cooling, I have the Asus M4AT88-M motherboard.
> While on the 4.32GHz overclock I felt the MOSFETs and they were hot!
> like, if I had my finger on it for 2-3 seconds it became painful.
> So I made a crap makeshift cooler thing to test my hypothesis and
> it seemed to run for a few minutes longer before becoming unstable, and
> the makeshift cooler had become quite warm.
> It seems to me that if this motherboard is struggling with according to this formula:
> Overclocked Watts = Default Watts * (Overclocked Mhz \ Default Mhz) * (Overclocked Vcore \ Default Vcore)²
> about 105Watts, what will happen when I get a 125Watt cpu?
> Anyway...
> I think I'm going to get some proper cooling for the VRM, see what happens.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Short answer - "Poof".

Don't do it.
That board if it's running hot already with a Regor core will certainly kick it with a 125W CPU in place.


----------



## S0Fluffy

well if you have nothing to lose...

i pulled these off an old HD5770,


i also need them for overclocking, mine shut's down if i go over 4.8ghz

here are they and some other VRM coolers

http://www.newegg.com/global/nl/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ijzd4ygltl000kb500053

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708061&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ijzd5gclob000kb500053

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708016&cm_re=MST88-_-35-708-016-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ijzd5nwvzl000kb500053


----------



## Willaraz

Given my impatience and the capital controls (I'm in Greece by the way) I decided to make my own vrm cooler out
of an AMD heatpiped CPU cooler.
I created this monstrosity!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















alas, after setting it all up id made very little difference, and I have come to the conclusion that this motherboard
just cant provide the right power. with its 4+1 VRM and whatnot.
Anyway I have learned a great deal from this overclock attempt! And thank all of you for the excellent input!


----------



## drmrlordx

That cooler is awesome in so many ways. Especially considering the fact that it would never exist without capital controls.


----------



## Willaraz

Hah, thanks








I would have said something about poverty being the mother of creativity but I suppose
a different kind of constraint takes the credit here!

Before I closed up the the case I noticed that not only the MOSFETs but also the Inductors were
very hot, and I was wondering why I haven't seen any motherboards with cooling on them.


----------



## adrenatek

Hi all,

I've lurked on this forum several times but I found this thread and had to make an account and post. One of my PC's is based off a Biostar A785GE and Regor 245 w/ 4GB of DDR2-800. I have had it OC'd stable on stock voltages and stock heatsink for years @ 3.33Ghz/230Mhz FSB/2Ghz NB-HT(higher due to FSB but can't remember exact number). These are great CPU's and the mobo isn't bad either. My RAM is some cheap PQI stuff which I think holds it back, but still I knew it would go higher, although never really gave it much over 235 FSB until recently.

So I got into Windows at 3.84ghz/265fsb/1800ht with voltages @ 1.2v for CPU-NB and 1.4v for CPU core, but Prime95 would fail after 2 or 3 test cycles. I think the stability was either northbridge heat-related (although it never went over 51C) or RAM-related, but I did reduce the RAM from 800 to 667 and then 533 with no success.

So I've brought it down to what is stable. On stock cooling and 1.4Vcpu/1.2NB I've got it running prime95 with no errors at 3.48Ghz/2160mhz-HT/240mhz bus, which puts my RAM right at its normal 400mhz(x2) for ddr800 when set to 667mhz. That seems to be the most I can get without any prime95 errors. I could run it higher and not notice but prime95 would eventually error out.

I see some are getting more speed out of these things, and some get less. Is watercooling about the only way to get more? Or am I just sitting right below the threshold of my RAM or mobo? Funny thing is if I lower it back down to 3.33Ghz I can set HT link to 2000mhz and it ends up at about the same NB clock, so maybe it's the NB and not the RAM holding it back. Raising voltage seems to have very little effect on overclockability, as well.

Oh and here's the data in the requested format in case you want to add it:

Username: adrenatek
Stepping: 2
Revision: DA-C2
CPU: ATHLON II X2 245
CPU Clock: 3480
HTT Clock: 240
CPU Multiplier: 14.5
CPU Voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB VID: 1.2
NB Clock: 2160
NB Voltage: 1.22
HT Link Frequency: 1800
RAM Speed: 800
Motherboard: Biostar A785GE
Cooler: Stock
CPU-Z Validation Link: na (validation error code 99)?

And temps, which are like room-temp currently lol


----------



## drmrlordx

If I had to guess, I'd say your OC was limited by using an older C2 chip and/or a board that may be weak for overclocking.


----------



## Willaraz

Or perhaps you were just not so luck in the silicone ne lottery


----------



## Poisoner

I have an Athlon II x2 that's good for 4.4ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2863204


----------



## Willaraz

Could also be that the MOSFETs on your motherboard are overheating and throttling to prevent damage and making your PC destabilize, but also if you've had it overclocked for a long time the CPU may have degraded.


----------



## YO3VTH

Processor (CPU):
CPU Name AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor
Threading 1 CPU - 2 Core - 2 Thread
Frequency 3336.49 MHz (15 * 222.43 MHz) - Uncore: 1779.5 MHz
Multiplier Current: 15 / Min: 4 / Max: 15
Architecture Regor / DA-C3 Step (45 nm)
Cpuid / Ext. F.6.3 / 10.6
IA Extensions MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V
Caches L1D : 64 KB / L2 : 1024 KB
Caches Assoc. L1D : 2-way / L2 : 16-way
TDP / Vcore 59.95 Watts / 1.4 Volts
Type Retail (Original Frequency : 3000 MHz)

Motherboard:
Model ASRock N68-GE3 UCC
Socket Socket AM3 (938)
North Bridge NVIDIA GeForce 7025 rev A3
South Bridge NVIDIA nForce 630a rev A2
BIOS American Megatrends Inc. P1.30 (03/07/2011)
....................................................................................................................................................

Tested now in battle. (W.O.T.) - cpu o.k.

....................................................................................................................................................

http://valid.x86.fr/iybjm5 - here cpu-z validator

....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## drmrlordx

What's the 5-character code printed on the lid, YO3VTH? That thing might unlock.


----------



## YO3VTH

How can i fix that value in windows ??



How can i fix that value in windows ??


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Blast from the past.

Athlon II x2 255 @ 4077.32mhz 1.568v
Motherboard M3A32-MVP wifi deluxe
Memory Mushkin @ 350.7mhz 5-4-4-12
ATI Radeon 4850x2
NB/HT link @ 2104mhz
NB v-core 1.3v
HT core 1.3v
Custom liquid

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1000313

What a fun set up that was. Overclocked a good handful in that M3A32 board!


----------

